# Test di paternità



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

*Test di paternità*

Questa mattina mentre colazionavo al bar con la mia conchiglia al gianduia e cappuccio con tanta schiuma , leggendo il giornale locale, mi sono imbattuto in un articolo nel quale si raccontava che un padre di un paese qui vicino, ha scoperto facendo un Test di Paternità che il suo ultimo figlio non fosse il suo (non era specificata l'età del bambino), e fin qui posso solo immaginare come il malcapitato si possa essere sentito alla scoperta, continuando a leggere fino in fondo, c'era un estratto di intervista fatto ad un medico che lavora in una struttura dove fanno questo tipo di esami, il quale raccontava che, nell'ultimo decennio, c'è stato un aumento esponenziale di questi esami richiesti dai padri dubbiosi sulla loro paternità (e fin qui ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo in merito ai tradimenti.......:unhappy, e che, il 20% degli stessi confermava la non paternità. 
Ragazzi, stiamo parlando 1 su 5 

Ma mi chiedo, anche non mettendo in dubbio i numeri estrappoltai dall'intervista (che se fossero veri mi verrebbe da piangere), una madre, se ne fosse a conoscenza, come fa a nascondere al proprio marito una cosa del genere? Come si fa a far crescere ad un padre un bambino non suo? E poi, se mai il padre lo venisse a sapere, che danni psicologici vai ad arrecare a lui stesso ma sopratutto al bambino? Come puo essere che, l'egoismo e l'ignoranza umana, possa arrivare a tanto??


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

pare che lo si scopra anche in seguito occasionalmente, tipo per ricoveri del figlio, dagli esami i medici si accorgono che non può essere figlio biologico del padre, però c'è la privacy e quindi mi pare che non possano dirlo


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> pare che lo si scopra anche in seguito occasionalmente, tipo per ricoveri del figlio, dagli esami i medici si accorgono che non può essere figlio biologico del padre, però c'è la privacy e quindi mi pare che non possano dirlo


Non possano dirlo a chi?? Ad uno dei due genitori??


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> pare che lo si scopra anche in seguito occasionalmente, tipo per ricoveri del figlio, dagli esami i medici si accorgono che non può essere figlio biologico del padre, però c'è la privacy e quindi mi pare che non possano dirlo


Effettivamente nell'articolo diceva anche questo, delle scoperte casuali successive in merito all'esecuzioni di altri esami. Peggio ancora.......almeno se lo fai per tua scelta, un minimo di dubbio c'è e sei anche preparato (dubito) all'esito nefasto.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Non possano dirlo a chi?? Ad uno dei due genitori??



non so bene come sia, forse se è necessario ai fini terapeutici, devono dirlo, altrimenti no...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa mattina mentre colazionavo al bar con la mia conchiglia al gianduia e cappuccio con tanta schiuma , leggendo il giornale locale, mi sono imbattuto in un articolo nel quale si raccontava che un padre di un paese qui vicino, ha scoperto facendo un Test di Paternità che il suo ultimo figlio non fosse il suo (non era specificata l'età del bambino), e fin qui posso solo immaginare come il malcapitato si possa essere sentito alla scoperta, continuando a leggere fino in fondo, c'era un'estratto di intervista fatto ad un medico che lavora in una struttura dove fanno questo tipo di esami, il quale raccontava che, nell'ultimo decennio, c'è stato un aumento esponenziale di questi esami richiesti dai padri dubbiosi sulla loro paternità (e fin qui ce la possiamo racontare quanto vogliamo in merito ai tradimenti.......:unhappy, e che, il 20% degli stessi confermava la non paternità.
> Ragazzi, stiamo parlando 1 su 5
> 
> Ma mi chiedo, anche non mettendo in dubbio i numeri estrappoltai dall'intervista (che se fossero veri mi verrebbe da piangere), una madre, se ne fosse a conoscenza, come fa a nascondere al proprio marito una cosa del genere? Come si fa a far crescere ad un padre un bambino non suo? E poi, se mai il padre lo venisse a sapere, che danni psicologici vai ad arrecare a lui stesso ma sopratutto al bambino? Come puo essere che, l'egoismo e l'ignoranza umana, possa arrivare a tanto??



ma e' grave ok. pero ricorda che i figli sono di chi li cresce non di chi li fa.
ci possono essere 10 milioni di motivi. io ho una amica di famiglia per esempio che subi una violenza da giovane e rimase incinta del primo figlio. non lo disse al marito che in quei giorni era fuori per lavoro. quando scopri di essere incinta tenne il bambino. ad oggi lui non lo sa ancora. e il bambino e' gia grandicello e poi ne hanno avuto un altro loro.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa mattina mentre colazionavo al bar con la mia conchiglia al gianduia e cappuccio con tanta schiuma , leggendo il giornale locale, mi sono imbattuto in un articolo nel quale si raccontava che un padre di un paese qui vicino, ha scoperto facendo un Test di Paternità che il suo ultimo figlio non fosse il suo (non era specificata l'età del bambino), e fin qui posso solo immaginare come il malcapitato si possa essere sentito alla scoperta, continuando a leggere fino in fondo, c'era un'estratto di intervista fatto ad un medico che lavora in una struttura dove fanno questo tipo di esami, il quale raccontava che, nell'ultimo decennio, c'è stato un aumento esponenziale di questi esami richiesti dai padri dubbiosi sulla loro paternità (e fin qui ce la possiamo racontare quanto vogliamo in merito ai tradimenti.......:unhappy, e che, il 20% degli stessi confermava la non paternità.
> Ragazzi, stiamo parlando 1 su 5
> 
> Ma mi chiedo, anche non mettendo in dubbio i numeri estrappoltai dall'intervista (che se fossero veri mi verrebbe da piangere), una madre, se ne fosse a conoscenza, come fa a nascondere al proprio marito una cosa del genere? Come si fa a far crescere ad un padre un bambino non suo? E poi, se mai il padre lo venisse a sapere, che danni psicologici vai ad arrecare a lui stesso ma sopratutto al bambino? Come puo essere che, l'egoismo e l'ignoranza umana, possa arrivare a tanto??


Cerco di immedesimarmi. Ammettiamo che sono rimasta incinta dell'amante. Voglio tenere questo bambino.

Uhm. Sì, penso che considererei l'ipotesi di tenerlo e fingere con mio marito. Uno, perchè probabilmente sono una stronza e non vorrei affrontare tutti i casini del dire "ah sai caro, non solo ti ho tradito ma sono anche rimasta incinta". Due, perchè a quel punto penso al vantaggio immediato di questo nuovo figlio, a nascere in una famiglia a due invece che a uno... Tre, perchè spero di non essere beccata mai, immagino.

Ohi, in realtà spero davvero intanto di non trovarmici MAi, e poi in caso di avere abbastanza ovaie per dirlo... cmq, ho cercato di immaginare le motivazioni.

Cmq, mi ricordo anche io quella percentuale, 20%... da dire però che è la percentuale di scoperte tra persone che avevano già almeno un dubbio. Se si andasse a campioni a caso, potrebbe essere molto più bassa.


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' grave ok. *pero ricorda che i figli sono di chi li cresce non di chi li fa.*
> ci possono essere 10 milioni di motivi. io ho una amica di famiglia per esempio che subi una violenza da giovane e rimase incinta del primo figlio. non lo disse al marito che in quei giorni era fuori per lavoro. quando scopri di essere incinta tenne il bambino. ad oggi lui non lo sa ancora. e il bambino e' gia grandicello e poi ne hanno avuto un altro loro.


Miss, su questo non ci piove, anche io sposo questa teoria, ma mettiti nei panni di un padre che lo scoprisse con il figlio già grandicello, ma anche di pochi anni, pur amandolo ed avendolo cresciuto questo figlio, senti che comunque ti manca qualcosa. Lo potresti vedere con un altra faccia, lo potresti trattare in modo diverso. Considera che poi oltre al duro colpo nello scorpire che il figlio non è tuo, diventi consapevole che è stato frutto di un tradimento di tua moglie. Doppio giramento di palle.
Non mi viene nemmeno da immaginare come mi compoterei io, sarebbe talmente delicata come questione che ne uscire pazzo.


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cerco di immedesimarmi. Ammettiamo che sono rimasta incinta dell'amante. Voglio tenere questo bambino.
> 
> Uhm. Sì, penso che considererei l'ipotesi di tenerlo e fingere con mio marito. Uno, perchè probabilmente sono una stronza e non vorrei affrontare tutti i casini del dire "ah sai caro, non solo ti ho tradito ma sono anche rimasta incinta". Due, perchè a quel punto penso al vantaggio immediato di questo nuovo figlio, a nascere in una famiglia a due invece che a uno... Tre, perchè spero di non essere beccata mai, immagino.
> 
> ...



Un pò vigliacca come risposta, non trovi?? Però comprendo anche il tuo stato d'animo da mamma traditrice (inteso nell'esempio che hai fatto, non che sei traditrice ) e come risposta ci può anche stare


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

comunque per una volta mi metto nei panni dell'uomo e direi che deve essere una mazzata pesantissima scoprire una cosa del genere, pur con mille giustificazioni etc. etc.
anche per fratelli e sorelle...

poi però mi pare possibile e sperabile che le cose si sitemino e si rasserenino, per il bene di tutti


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Un pò vigliacca come risposta, non trovi?? Però comprendo anche il tuo stato d'animo da mamma traditrice e come risposta ci può anche stare



Certo che lo è, vigliacca.
Ma mica stavamo commentando gesti eroici... se immagino le motivazioni di queste donne, è un filino difficile metterci dentro spiegazioni generose, non trovi? 
Tu hai chiesto "come fa una donna". Alcune motivazioni possono essere quelle. Mica detto che sono fantastiche.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Trovo che sia una cosa allucinante. 
Non riesco a capire dove si trovi il coraggio per fare una cosa simile. Non riesco a immedesimarmi nel padre ma credo che difficilmente si superi una cosa così


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che lo è, vigliacca.
> Ma mica stavamo commentando gesti eroici... se immagino le motivazioni di queste donne, è un filino difficile metterci dentro spiegazioni generose, non trovi?
> Tu hai chiesto "come fa una donna". Alcune motivazioni possono essere quelle. Mica detto che sono fantastiche.


Chiaro, chiaro......non ti arrabbiare :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Chiaro, chiaro......non ti arrabbiare :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ma io non mi sono arrabbiata


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque per una volta mi metto nei panni dell'uomo e direi che deve essere una mazzata pesantissima scoprire una cosa del genere, pur con mille giustificazioni etc. etc.
> anche per fratelli e sorelle...
> 
> *poi però mi pare possibile e sperabile che le cose si sitemino e si rasserenino, per il bene di tutti*



Si, certo, a pistolettate e mazze......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo che sia una cosa allucinante.
> Non riesco a capire dove si trovi il coraggio per fare una cosa simile. Non riesco a immedesimarmi nel padre ma credo che difficilmente si superi una cosa così



Io non credo potrei mai arrivare a dover decidere se tacere o parlare... a parte le precauzioni, mettiamo pure che si rompa il preservativo, si può prendere la pillola del giorno dopo..
Mi riesce difficile immaginarmi in una situazione dove rimango incinta dell'amante...

A quel punto, sempre immaginando una situazione al contorno serena che non avevo la minima intenzione di cambiare... mà, non so se troverei il coraggio di aprire bocca e dirlo. 
Mi piacerebbe pensarmi come capace di farlo, ma sinceramente... non lo so.

Il fatto è che... diamine, è davvero grossa... argh!


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Miss, su questo non ci piove, anche io sposo questa teoria, ma mettiti nei panni di un padre che lo scoprisse con il figlio già grandicello, ma anche di pochi anni, pur amandolo ed avendolo cresciuto questo figlio, senti che comunque ti manca qualcosa. Lo potresti vedere con un altra faccia, lo potresti trattare in modo diverso. Considera che poi oltre al duro colpo nello scorpire che il figlio non è tuo, diventi consapevole che è stato frutto di un tradimento di tua moglie. Doppio giramento di palle.
> Non mi viene nemmeno da immaginare come mi compoterei io, sarebbe talmente delicata come questione che ne uscire pazzo.


ma cosa mai si puo chiedere a queste donne? devi anche pensare alle alternative.
l alternativa e' che il marito/compagno ti lascia, e tu resti una madre single colpita e affondata dai sensi di colpa che porterebbero alla depressione post partum....
io anche farei come nausicaa, senza pensarci (nol caso volessi proprio tenere il bambino) altrimenti non terrei il bambino.
devi anche pensare che se hai fatto una sola cazzata nella vita, una notte e basta, non puoi pagarla per sempre.
quindi, quante effettive possibilita ci sono che il marito venga a sapere se non dubitasse? poche? nulle?
perche dopo 12 anni dovresti chiedere il test di partenita se io non ti ho dato modo mai di dubitare di me?
sono casi rari secondo me (piu frequente puo essere il caso di dubbi incertezze, poca somglianza col figlio)
ti pare che uno si alza la mattina e dice: vado a far fare il test di partenita al baby...
non credo prorprio....
comunque sicuramnte non direi mai: amore ti ho tradito e sono incinta della mante....lo teniamo?
quello succede solo in "baciami ancora"


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> pare che lo si scopra anche in seguito occasionalmente, tipo per ricoveri del figlio, dagli esami i medici si accorgono che non può essere figlio biologico del padre, però c'è la privacy e quindi mi pare che non possano dirlo


se è un minore e io sono il genitore, la privacy non esiste.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se è un minore e io sono il genitore, la privacy non esiste.



non so, non ho mai approfondito
però è un po' una giungla, tra adozioni, fecondazioni artificiali, uteri in affitto etc.
immagino che gli ospedali si attengano a regole ben precise, discendenti dalla legge


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cerco di immedesimarmi. Ammettiamo che sono rimasta incinta dell'amante. Voglio tenere questo bambino.
> 
> Uhm. Sì, penso che considererei l'ipotesi di tenerlo e fingere con mio marito. Uno, perchè probabilmente sono una stronza e non vorrei affrontare tutti i casini del dire "ah sai caro, non solo ti ho tradito ma sono anche rimasta incinta". Due, perchè a quel punto penso al vantaggio immediato di questo nuovo figlio, a nascere in una famiglia a due invece che a uno... Tre, perchè spero di non essere beccata mai, immagino.
> 
> ...


no... io non ce l'avrei mai fatta. Nascondere una cosa del genere vuol dire: 
a) asserire che tuo marito è il padre di un figlio non suo e questo è ancora il male minore sul lungo periodo
b) nascondere all'amante che sta per diventare padre e questo è ledere un diritto fondamentale
c) mentire a tuo figlio di una menzogna così grave che se la scoprisse poi... mamma mia.
Quando è nato mio figlio ho conosciuto in corsia una giovane donna cui era capitato: rimasta incinta dell'amante. Quando ha saputo, ha detto la verità a tutti, immagino sia stata durissima perchè poi, prevedibilmente, il marito l'ha lasciata, loro avevano una bimba grandicella cui ha dovuto spiegare tutto... i parenti... l'amante porello pure lui che la conosceva da un paio di mesi e che, fortunatamente, almeno non aveva famiglia.
Però lei era serena perchè non avrebbe dovuto mentire a suo figlio, lei aveva fatto un errore, avrebbe pagato lei.
Io credo comunque che in molti casi le donne possano anche non essere sicure sull'identità del padre... e il dubbio se lo tengono, sperando di avere fortuna.
Invece si sa che la sfiga ci vede benissimo, cifre alla mano.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... io non ce l'avrei mai fatta. Nascondere una cosa del genere vuol dire:
> a) asserire che tuo marito è il padre di un figlio non suo e questo è ancora il male minore sul lungo periodo
> b) nascondere all'amante che sta per diventare padre e questo è ledere un diritto fondamentale
> c) mentire a tuo figlio di una menzogna così grave che se la scoprisse poi... mamma mia.
> ...



Tanto di cappello a quella donna... la sua decisione le fa senz'altro onore.

Io... bo. Se mi immagino davanti a mio marito inconsapevole, ad aprire la bocca per dire che sono incinta dell'amante... non so se ce la farei. Sinceramente mi sento terrorizzata al solo pensiero. Vabbè, tanto a parte le precauzioni non sono sposata, ergo


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> non so, non ho mai approfondito
> però è un po' una giungla, tra adozioni, fecondazioni artificiali, uteri in affitto etc.
> immagino che gli ospedali si attengano a regole ben precise, discendenti dalla legge


Ho prelevato un referto istologico pochi giorni fa.
Poi c'è la cosa delle incompatibilità: se il gruppo del padre è incompatibile con quello del figlio, mio figlio che ha studiato Mendel se ne accorge pure da solo con il gruppo sanguigno.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa mattina mentre colazionavo al bar con la mia conchiglia al gianduia e cappuccio con tanta schiuma , leggendo il giornale locale, mi sono imbattuto in un articolo nel quale si raccontava che un padre di un paese qui vicino, ha scoperto facendo un Test di Paternità che il suo ultimo figlio non fosse il suo (non era specificata l'età del bambino), e fin qui posso solo immaginare come il malcapitato si possa essere sentito alla scoperta, continuando a leggere fino in fondo, c'era un estratto di intervista fatto ad un medico che lavora in una struttura dove fanno questo tipo di esami, il quale raccontava che, nell'ultimo decennio, c'è stato un aumento esponenziale di questi esami richiesti dai padri dubbiosi sulla loro paternità (e fin qui ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo in merito ai tradimenti.......:unhappy, e che, il 20% degli stessi confermava la non paternità.
> Ragazzi, stiamo parlando 1 su 5
> 
> Ma mi chiedo, anche non mettendo in dubbio i numeri estrappoltai dall'intervista (che se fossero veri mi verrebbe da piangere), una madre, se ne fosse a conoscenza, come fa a nascondere al proprio marito una cosa del genere? Come si fa a far crescere ad un padre un bambino non suo? E poi, se mai il padre lo venisse a sapere, che danni psicologici vai ad arrecare a lui stesso ma sopratutto al bambino? Come puo essere che, l'egoismo e l'ignoranza umana, possa arrivare a tanto??


Scrivo una cattiveria ok? 

Se fosse vero mi cadrebbe tutto il mondo femminile......


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivo una cattiveria ok?
> 
> Se fosse vero mi cadrebbe tutto il mondo femminile......


purtroppo è la verità, ma io sapevo 1 su 4, se ora dicono 1 su 5 le donne sono migliorate


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> purtroppo è la verità, ma io sapevo 1 su 4, se ora dicono 1 su 5 le donne sono migliorate



che bello...


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> che bello...


io lo trovo molto squallido e trovo che le persone siano molto molto molto stupide


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho prelevato un referto istologico pochi giorni fa.
> Poi c'è la cosa delle incompatibilità: se il gruppo del padre è incompatibile con quello del figlio, mio figlio che ha studiato Mendel se ne accorge pure da solo con il gruppo sanguigno.


A proposito di frate Mendel e gruppi sanguigni.
 dovetti andare a prelevare in ospedale un po di analisi del sangue della famiglia tebana.
Mentre tornavo scartabellaio tra gli esami e feci una scoperta.
Arrivata a casa con un sorriso stellare e tutta felice dissi.
- Ammettetelo che mi avete adottata!-
Mi guardarono strano e mi chiesero perché quella domanda.
E io indicai le analisi.
Genitrice  A+
Papà  A+
Fratello 1 A+
Fratello 2  A+
Tebe 0+


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io lo trovo molto squallido e trovo che le persone siano molto molto molto stupide


Ma infatti quando ho scritto "che bello.." ero ironico. E qua le situazioni sono ben più gravi di un tradimento. Può sembrare che sia unito come discorso, io invece lo vedo totalmente diverso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito di frate Mendel e gruppi sanguigni.
> dovetti andare a prelevare in ospedale un po di analisi del sangue della famiglia tebana.
> Mentre tornavo scartabellaio tra gli esami e feci una scoperta.
> Arrivata a casa con un sorriso stellare e tutta felice dissi.
> ...


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho prelevato un referto istologico pochi giorni fa.
> Poi c'è la cosa delle incompatibilità: se il gruppo del padre è incompatibile con quello del figlio,* mio figlio che ha studiato Mendel se ne accorge pure da solo* con il gruppo sanguigno.



bè, ma in tal caso è diverso
dicevo che immagino che i medici si attengano a delle direttive specifiche, e che quindi non divulghino la notizia con leggerezza, tipo ad es. parlarne prima con la madre, che di solito è quella "certa" (ma mica sempre)


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma in tal caso è diverso
> dicevo che immagino che i medici si attengano a delle direttive specifiche, e che quindi non divulghino la notizia con leggerezza, tipo ad es. parlarne prima con la madre, che di solito è quella "certa" (ma mica sempre)


secondo me dipende molto... dal dente avvelenato del medico.
Immagina di avere come medico Stermy...:rotfl:


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me dipende molto... dal dente avvelenato del medico.
> Immagina di avere come medico Stermy...:rotfl:



quello chiama il padre e anche tutto il parentado, possibilmente durante le feste comandate:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

non sapere chi è il padre del figlio che aspetti è una delle situazioni più umilianti che mi venga in mente


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> quello chiama il padre e anche tutto il parentado, possibilmente durante le feste comandate:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sapere chi è il padre del figlio che aspetti è una delle situazioni più umilianti che mi venga in mente


No, magari sai chi è il padre (anche perchè non saperlo significa che ti sei bella che divertita....:rotfl, ma non lo vuoi dire all'avente diritto.........brutta cosa


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito di frate Mendel e gruppi sanguigni.
> dovetti andare a prelevare in ospedale un po di analisi del sangue della famiglia tebana.
> Mentre tornavo scartabellaio tra gli esami e feci una scoperta.
> Arrivata a casa con un sorriso stellare e tutta felice dissi.
> ...



Sei un "falso positivo" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> No, magari sai chi è il padre (anche perchè non saperlo significa che ti sei bella che divertita....:rotfl, ma non lo vuoi dire all'avente diritto.........brutta cosa


no.mi rifersico alla situazione  nella quale hai copulato con altri e non sei in grado di dirlo


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


:carneval:
Peró é vero.

(Quindi: o mendel era un cazzone, spiegazione di mio padre vedendo la mia faccia dubbiosa dopo due ore di spiegazioni incredibili sui gruppi e sottogruppi sanguigni , o io sono 1 su 5.
:rotfl


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me dipende molto... dal dente avvelenato del medico.
> Immagina di avere come medico Stermy...:rotfl:


ginecologo?...naaaaaaa....

sarei diventato rekkia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval:
> Peró é vero.
> 
> (Quindi: o mendel era un cazzone, spiegazione di mio padre vedendo la mia faccia dubbiosa dopo due ore di spiegazioni incredibili sui gruppi e sottogruppi sanguigni , o io sono 1 su 5.
> :rotfl


1 su 5 statisticamente non è affatto improbabile. Molto meno improbabile di tante altre cose


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 1 su 5 statisticamente non è affatto improbabile. Molto meno improbabile di tante altre cose




Considerando 1 su 5 di chi è in dubbio, rapporterei la stessa percentuale a tutti i nati, questo vuol dire che, in Italia, nel 2013 sono nati 534.000 bambini, significa poco più di  100.000 figli del tradimento.............non ci posso credere, la  percentuale è falsata.


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

E pensiamo a tutti quelli che magari hanno il dubbio ma non fanno il test.
Io credo non lo farei.


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa mattina mentre colazionavo al bar con la mia conchiglia al gianduia e cappuccio con tanta schiuma , leggendo il giornale locale, mi sono imbattuto in un articolo nel quale si raccontava che un padre di un paese qui vicino, ha scoperto facendo un Test di Paternità che il suo ultimo figlio non fosse il suo (non era specificata l'età del bambino), e fin qui posso solo immaginare come il malcapitato si possa essere sentito alla scoperta, continuando a leggere fino in fondo, c'era un estratto di intervista fatto ad un medico che lavora in una struttura dove fanno questo tipo di esami, il quale raccontava che, nell'ultimo decennio, c'è stato un aumento esponenziale di questi esami richiesti dai padri dubbiosi sulla loro paternità (e fin qui ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo in merito ai tradimenti.......:unhappy, e che, il 20% degli stessi confermava la non paternità.
> Ragazzi, stiamo parlando 1 su 5
> 
> Ma mi chiedo, anche non mettendo in dubbio i numeri estrappoltai dall'intervista (che se fossero veri mi verrebbe da piangere), una madre, se ne fosse a conoscenza, come fa a nascondere al proprio marito una cosa del genere? Come si fa a far crescere ad un padre un bambino non suo? E poi, se mai il padre lo venisse a sapere, che danni psicologici vai ad arrecare a lui stesso ma sopratutto al bambino? Come puo essere che, l'egoismo e l'ignoranza umana, possa arrivare a tanto??


uno su cinque tra chi si sottopone all'esame. Essendo comunque persone che coltivano il dubbio, motivato, il 20% non è una percentuale elevata. Mi sarei aspettato almeno un 40%. Comunque vendono anche kit su internet per un paio di centinaia di euro.


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo che sia una cosa allucinante.
> Non riesco a capire dove si trovi il coraggio per fare una cosa simile. Non riesco a immedesimarmi nel padre ma credo che difficilmente si superi una cosa così


Andrebbe punito come reato. Invece il padre che riconosce il figlio non può disconoscerlo anche se non suo. È un modo come un altro di fare schifo, gli uomini hanno il loro, le donne idem. Il problema è che spesso le merdate delle donne non sono punite dalla legge.

Mi correggo...


L’azione di disconoscimento della paternità è volta a far accertare e dichiarare che il marito non è il padre del figlio nato nel matrimonio. Si presume concepito durante il matrimonio, e quindi legittimo, il figlio nato quando sono decorsi 180 giorni dalla celebrazione del matrimonio e non sono ancora trascorsi 300 giorni dall’annullamento, dallo scioglimento o dalla cessazione degli effetti civili del matrimonio.
L’azione è ammissibile in soli 3 casi: 
quando i coniugi non hanno convissuto nel periodo compreso tra il trecentesimo ed il centottantesimo giorno prima del parto;
quando il marito in tale periodo era affetto da impotenza, anche solo di generare;
quando la moglie ha commesso adulterio o ha nascosto al marito la gravidanza e la nascita del figlio.
L’azione non può essere proposta in ogni momento. Al contrario, la legge fissa termini di decadenza ben precisi e differenti a seconda di chi promuove l’azione: 
sei mesi che decorrono dal parto, per la madre;
un anno per il marito, che decorre dal giorno della nascita, se egli si trovava nel luogo dove è nato il figlio; dal suo ritorno nel luogo dove è nato il figlio o nella residenza famigliare, se era lontano; comunque, dal giorno in cui ha avuto notizia della nascita, se prova di non averne avuto conoscenza;
un anno dal compimento della maggiore età o dal momento in cui è venuto a conoscenza di circostanze che rendono ammissibile l’azione, per il figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Andrebbe punito come reato. Invece il padre che riconosce il figlio non può disconoscerlo anche se non suo. È un modo come un altro di fare schifo, gli uomini hanno il loro, le donne idem. Il problema è che spesso le merdate delle donne non sono punite dalla legge.
> 
> Mi correggo...
> 
> ...


Che gli uomini siano penalizzati non vi é dubbio....
Concordo sul reato.
Ma poi pensandoci, che madre sei se menti a tuo figlio su chi è il padre soprattutto senxa che nemmeno il marito sappia la verità....da brivido


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che gli uomini siano penalizzati non vi é dubbio....
> Concordo sul reato.
> Ma poi pensandoci, che madre sei se menti a tuo figlio su chi è il padre soprattutto senxa che nemmeno il marito sappia la verità....da brivido


Sì. Sono d'accordo. Ti prendi la responsabilità delle tue azioni e ne parli con tutti gli interessati.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Andrebbe punito come reato. Invece il padre che riconosce il figlio non può disconoscerlo anche se non suo. È un modo come un altro di fare schifo, gli uomini hanno il loro, le donne idem. Il problema è che spesso le merdate delle donne non sono punite dalla legge.
> 
> Mi correggo...
> 
> ...


Secondo certi antropologi nella corteccia cerebrale del maschio umano ci sono delle cose.
La prima: io devo ingravidare più donne possibile per trasmettere i miei geni.
La seconda: fare allevare da altri maschi la mia prole.

Per contro, proprio su sto fatto antropologicamente è stato costruito il mito della verginità femminile, il sacro imene e bla bla bla e lo stigmatizzare sempre e solo l'adulterio femminile.

Pare che appunto inconsciamente il maschio sia terrorizzato dal fatto che la propria compagna possa essere incinta di un altro che non è lui.

Infatti un maschio ha un potere ingravidante enorme rispetto il periodo fertile di una femmina.

Di converso mi perplime la bibbia.
Ci sono più casi nella Bibbia di donne cosidette sterili che hanno un figlio in età avanzata per benedizione divina.
La prima è la moglie di Abramo.
Ella che non credeva subito a lui, lo fa giacere con la schiava giovane Agar.
E Abramo ha un figlio Ismaele.
Poi quando sara ha Isacco fa allontanare Agar e Ismaele temendo per la discendenza.

Poi abbiamo Sansone.
Sansone che era un gigante, poi si innamora...ah l'ammmmoreeeee di una filistea.
La madre tenta di dirgli che lui è al mondo per far fora i Filistei.
I filistei uccidono la moglie di Sansone.

Sansone s'incazza.
Poi Sansone cade nelle malie di Dalila che lo venderà ai nemici, tagliandogli i capelli durante il sonno.

Poi abbiamo Anna madre di Samuele.
Altra donna anziana e sterile che si prende incinta.

Poi abbiamo Elisabetta, madre del Battista, il cui padre resterà muto fino alla nascita del bambino per aver dubitato di Dio.

Sempre nella Bibbia poi gli uomini benedetti peccano per la passione per le donne.
Clamoroso il caso di Davide che ciula la moglie dell'amico Uria.
Betsabea rimane incinta, e allora Davide tenta di far giacere Uria con sua moglie, per fare in modo che non salti fuori la storia, ma non ci riesce. Allora lo manda in prima linea a morire.

Uno che era un pastore che fece fora Golia.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa mai si puo chiedere a queste donne? devi anche pensare alle alternative.
> l alternativa e' che il marito/compagno ti lascia, e tu resti una madre single colpita e affondata dai sensi di colpa che porterebbero alla depressione post partum....
> io anche farei come nausicaa, senza pensarci (nol caso volessi proprio tenere il bambino) altrimenti non terrei il bambino.
> devi anche pensare che se hai fatto una sola cazzata nella vita, una notte e basta, non puoi pagarla per sempre.
> ...


ma voi siete fuori. nessuno più di me può sapere che i figli sono di chi li cresce e non di chi li fa ma io ho SCELTO. Se nel caso descritto ti comporteresti (e non solo tu) in questo modo compatisco i vostri attuali o futuri compagni. Alla faccia!!! e il bello è che magari vi guardereste tranquille ogni mattina allo specchio invece che sputarvi in faccia dalla mattina alla sera. Poi che una donna venga stuprata e non lo dica al marito e si tenga pure il figlio senza discuterne con lo stesso è ancora più allucinante. Allucinante è lo stupro. Allo stesso modo il comportamento conseguente. Ma in che cazzo di modo (e modo non è un errore di battitura) vivete?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma voi siete fuori. nessuno più di me può sapere che i figli sono di chi li cresce e non di chi li fa ma io ho SCELTO. Se nel caso descritto ti comporteresti (e non solo tu) in questo modo compatisco i vostri attuali o futuri compagni. Alla faccia!!! e il bello è che magari vi guardereste tranquille ogni mattina allo specchio invece che sputarvi in faccia dalla mattina alla sera. Poi che una donna venga stuprata e non lo dica al marito e si tenga pure il figlio senza discuterne con lo stesso è ancora più allucinante. Allucinante è lo stupro. Allo stesso modo il comportamento conseguente. Ma in che cazzo di modo (e modo non è un errore di battitura) vivete?



Si. Premettendo che a me non succederebbe mai si mi comporterei cosi. Per il bene del bambino prima di tutto. 
Io non tradisco ne l ho mai atto ne mai lo farò.  Tu in che modo vivi?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si. Premettendo che a me non succederebbe mai si mi comporterei cosi. Per il bene del bambino prima di tutto.
> Io non tradisco ne l ho mai atto ne mai lo farò.  Tu in che modo vivi?


Il bene del bambino? Cioè mentire a tuo figlio su chi è il padre é fare il dio bene? Ma hai idea del trauma che crei a quel figlio? E un minimo di rispetto verso tuo marito non lo avresti? 
A me sembra allucinante la poca considerazione che si ha per il padre di un figlio


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il bene del bambino? Cioè mentire a tuo figlio su chi è il padre é fare il dio bene? Ma hai idea del trauma che crei a quel figlio? E un minimo di rispetto verso tuo marito non lo avresti?
> A me sembra allucinante la poca considerazione che si ha per il padre di un figlio


Quoto e approvo.

Soprattutto il rispetto nei confronti del proprio marito... ma come si fa a guardarlo in faccia sapendo una roba del genere? Se andare a letto con un altro è tradimento, questo è tradimento all'ennesima potenza. Non penso ci sia tradimento che regga a una cosa del genere.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si. Premettendo che a me non succederebbe mai si mi comporterei cosi. Per il bene del bambino prima di tutto.
> Io non tradisco ne l ho mai atto *ne mai lo farò*.  Tu in che modo vivi?


La vita è lunga.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si. Premettendo che a me non succederebbe mai si mi comporterei cosi. Per il bene del bambino prima di tutto.
> Io non tradisco ne l ho mai atto ne mai lo farò.  Tu in che modo vivi?


in modo trasparente anche nelle situazioni ipotetiche? serie ovviamente


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa mai si puo chiedere a queste donne? devi anche pensare alle alternative.
> l alternativa e' che il marito/compagno ti lascia, e tu resti una madre single colpita e affondata dai sensi di colpa che porterebbero alla depressione post partum....
> io anche farei come nausicaa, senza pensarci (nol caso volessi proprio tenere il bambino) altrimenti non terrei il bambino.
> devi anche pensare che se hai fatto una sola cazzata nella vita, una notte e basta, non puoi pagarla per sempre.
> ...


baciami ancora? 
ma un minimo di decenza non l'avete? un minimo di rispetto per il convivente?

MA IN CHE MONDO VIVIAMO? UN MONDO DI MENZOGNE?


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si. Premettendo che a me non succederebbe mai si mi comporterei cosi. Per il bene del bambino prima di tutto.
> Io non tradisco ne l ho mai atto ne mai lo farò.  Tu in che modo vivi?


Per il bene del bambino è meglio costruire il suo futuro sulla roccia, per quanto scomoda e spigolosa, piuttosto che sulla sabbia di una bugia comoda ma fragile.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> baciami ancora?
> ma un minimo di decenza non l'avete? un minimo di rispetto per il convivente?
> 
> MA IN CHE MONDO VIVIAMO? UN MONDO DI MENZOGNE?


Non ti arrabbiare 
Sinceramente fossi un uomo mi imbestialirei davanti a queste cose.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare
> Sinceramente fossi un uomo mi imbestialirei davanti a queste cose.


Sì... è come la doppia famiglia del marito di qwerty...


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare
> Sinceramente fossi un uomo mi imbestialirei davanti a queste cose.


infatti mi sono incazzato a leggere queste stronzate di persone immature


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il bene del bambino? Cioè mentire a tuo figlio su chi è il padre é fare il dio bene? Ma hai idea del trauma che crei a quel figlio? E un minimo di rispetto verso tuo marito non lo avresti?
> A me sembra allucinante la poca considerazione che si ha per il padre di un figlio


A me l hanno dwtto a 18 anni che mio padre non era mio padre. Sono sopravvissuta.


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti mi sono incazzato a leggere queste stronzate di persone immature


Non puoi nemmeno dire che per tuo figlio daresti un rene, tanto è incompatibile.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A me l hanno dwtto  18 anni che mio padre non era mio padre. Sono sopravvissuta.


Tuo padre sapeva di non esserlo? Perché Qui sta la differenza


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non puoi nemmeno dire che per tuo figlio daresti un rene, tanto è incompatibile.


MADONNA e GESU'.


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non puoi nemmeno dire che per tuo figlio daresti un rene, tanto è incompatibile.


vero


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A me l hanno dwtto a 18 anni che mio padre non era mio padre. Sono sopravvissuta.


dipende dalle circostanze
magari lui sapeva di non essere tuo padre


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A me l hanno dwtto a 18 anni che mio padre non era mio padre. Sono sopravvissuta.


Si parlava del caso in cui una donna tradisse il marito e rimanendo incinta dell'amante scegliesse di far credere che in realtà il padre fosse il partner ufficiale. Identifichi la tua storia in tale contesto?


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *Andrebbe punito come reato*. Invece il padre che riconosce il figlio non può disconoscerlo anche se non suo. È un modo come un altro di fare schifo, gli uomini hanno il loro, le donne idem. Il problema è che spesso le merdate delle donne non sono punite dalla legge.
> 
> Mi correggo...
> 
> ...



medioevo galoppante?:singleeye:

attenzione ad entrare a gamba tesa con il codice penale nella vita privata delle persone


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

che una donna si trovi ad avere dei dubbi su una paternità è degradante (se hai una relazione extra è tuo dovere usare assolutamente preservativo come minimo)
nel caso limite che succeda si farà il dna prima della nascita perché il figlio ha diritto ad avere un  padre certo


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2014)

Anche un padre ha il diritto di avere un figlio certo. E di scegliere, eventualmente, se crescere il figlio di un altro.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche un padre ha il diritto di avere un figlio certo. E di scegliere, eventualmente, se crescere il figlio di un altro.


facendo il test sapremo anche questo


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *che una donna si trovi ad avere dei dubbi su una paternità è degradante* (se hai una relazione extra è tuo dovere usare assolutamente preservativo come minimo)


Ma la storia è piena zeppa di casi del genere. Degradante. Umano, casomai. Poi:



Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso limite che succeda si farà il dna prima della nascita perché il figlio ha diritto ad avere un  padre certo


Ma questo cos'è, un comandamento?


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche un padre ha il diritto di avere un figlio certo. E di scegliere, eventualmente, se crescere il figlio di un altro.


se ami la persona ovviamente ami tutto ciò che le appartiene
diverso se la tua lei ti cornifica e ha un figlio con l'amante, per quanto mi riguarda, se ne va a calci in culo lei e il figlio


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Non capisco l accanimento.  Non mi sembra che circolino gli stinchi di santo qui.
Io penso che mi comporterei cosi. Voi no. Pace. Anche a me fanno incazzare tante assurdità qui...eppure..


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la storia è piena zeppa di casi del genere. Degradante.* Umano,* casomai. Poi:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma questo cos'è, un comandamento?


umano un cazzo


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non capisco l accanimento. Non mi sembra che circolino gli stinchi di santo qui.
> Io penso che mi comporterei cosi. Voi no. Pace. Anche a me fanno incazzare tante assurdità qui...eppure..


scusa, ma non ti rendi conto di aver detto un'assurdità?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> umano un cazzo


Ma certo che lo è, Suor Petunia.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> scusa, ma non ti rendi conto di aver detto un'assurdità?


No.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non capisco l accanimento.  Non mi sembra che circolino gli stinchi di santo qui.
> Io penso che mi comporterei cosi. Voi no. Pace. Anche a me fanno incazzare tante assurdità qui...eppure..


tipo? io non ho mai tradito nessuno in tutta la mia vita e non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno scientemente, Quindi si, mediamente sono uno stinco di santo e ti rispondo che quello che hai pensato e scritto è malafede all'estrema potenza oltre che di un'egoismo senza fine, Vedi tu se è un atteggiamento neutro da poter dire ma si chi se ne frega.se per te lo è, peggio che andare di notte


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la storia è piena zeppa di casi del genere. Degradante. Umano, casomai. Poi:
> 
> 
> 
> Ma questo cos'è, un comandamento?


che tristezza andare contro qualcuno a prescindere anche quando scrive cose sensate e condivisibili.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> tipo? io non ho mai tradito nessuno in tutta la mia vita e non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno scientemente, Quindi si, mediamente sono uno stinco di santo e ti rispondo che quello che hai pensato e scritto è malafede all'estrema potenza oltre che di un'egoismo senza fine, Vedi tu se è un atteggiamento neutro da poter dire ma si chi se ne frega.se per te lo è, peggio che andare di notte


Non mi riferivo a te.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te.


diciamo allora che io posso permettermi di risponderti a questo modo. quello/i a cui ti riferisci no.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> che tristezza andare contro qualcuno a prescindere anche quando scrive cose sensate e condivisibili.


Sensate e condivisibili è, come tutto o quasi, materia d'opinione.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sensate e condivisibili è, come tutto o quasi, materia d'opinione.


no. non tutto è opinabile


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no. non tutto è opinabile


Questo thread dimostra il contrario.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo thread dimostra il contrario.


sei triste quando fai così. ma non sei l'unico. capisco comunque


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> diciamo allora che io posso permettermi di risponderti a questo modo. quello/i a cui ti riferisci no.


Io avevo premesso che non terrei il bambino. Si stava analizzando il caso di tenere sto bambino. Se fosse figlio di un errore che sia uno certamente ne parlerei col padre. Qualora questo decidesse di volerlo lo direi al marito certo. Nel caso non lo volesse crescere e decidesse di uscire totalmemte dalla vita mia e lavarsene le mani e io comunque volessi tenere il bambino allora no non lo dico al marito. 
È l ultima delle opzioni come vedi. Casi che a me non si presenteranno perche a) non tradire b) non terrei il bambino. Ipotizzo. Per cui basta co sto processo alle intenzioni


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io avevo premesso che non terrei il bambino. Si stava analizzando il caso di tenere sto bambino. Se fosse figlio di un errore che sia uno certamente ne parlerei col padre. Qualora questo decidesse di volerlo lo direi al marito certo. Nel caso non lo volesse crescere e decidesse di uscire totalmemte dalla vita mia e lavarsene le mani e io comunque volessi tenere il bambino allora no non lo dico al marito.
> È l ultima delle opzioni come vedi. Casi che a me non si presenteranno perche a) non tradire b) non terrei il bambino. Ipotizzo. Per cui basta co sto processo alle intenzioni


non alle intenzioni ma alle ipotesi


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> sei triste quando fai così. ma non sei l'unico. capisco comunque


Ma io non vado contro aprioristicamente proprio a nessuno. Però non ne faccio questioni di principio. I rapporti umani sono, per definizione, umani. E gli umani sono, ancora per definizione, fallaci. Le cose a volte accadono, e non è che ci sia giusto o sbagliato o che ne so. Che cazzo mi rappresenta degradante e preservativo quando, ripeto, è roba vecchia come il mondo ben prima di qualsivoglia concetto di contraccezione oltre il coito interrotto. Ma poi degradante de che? Ma puttana eva, questo è un forum di tradimenti, che cazzo state a fare qui sopra? I censori? Ma de che? Di chi? Ou? Ma sti cazzi, tu, Minni e vostre corna presenti, passate e future, ci sono tante di quelle variabili in situazioni tipo quello di cui si parla in questo topic che ragionare con l'accetta è SRAGIONARE. Porca puttana.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non vado contro aprioristicamente proprio a nessuno. Però non ne faccio questioni di principio. I rapporti umani sono, per definizione, umani. E gli umani sono, ancora per definizione, fallaci. Le cose a volte accadono, e non è che ci sia giusto o sbagliato o che ne so. Che cazzo mi rappresenta degradante e preservativo quando, ripeto, è roba vecchia come il mondo ben prima di qualsivoglia concetto di contraccezione oltre il coito interrotto. Ma poi degradante de che? Ma puttana eva, questo è un forum di tradimenti, che cazzo state a fare qui sopra? I censori? Ma de che? Di chi? Ou? Ma sti cazzi, tu, Minni e vostre corna presenti, passate e future, ci sono tante di quelle variabili in situazioni tipo quello di cui si parla in questo topic che ragionare con l'accetta è SRAGIONARE. Porca puttana.


si che esiste giusto e sbagliato e nel caso specifico sbagliato è fare crescere un bambino ad un padre non suo senza che questi sia in grado di scegliere e giusto è che il marito sappia. il resto è fuffa.
1) vedi di stare calmino, ciccio
2) questo è un forum e se si parla di tradimenti io ho diritto di dire la mia se sono contrario o meno.Se mi stai dicendo che siccome si parla di infedeltà allora non bisogna infastidirsi se qualcuno scrive tranquillamente che va bene ingannare il proprio partner hai più problemi di quanto pensassi, Ciccio


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io avevo premesso che non terrei il bambino. Si stava analizzando il caso di tenere sto bambino. Se fosse figlio di un errore che sia uno certamente ne parlerei col padre. Qualora questo decidesse di volerlo lo direi al marito certo. Nel caso non lo volesse crescere e decidesse di uscire totalmemte dalla vita mia e lavarsene le mani e io comunque volessi tenere il bambino allora no non lo dico al marito.
> È l ultima delle opzioni come vedi. Casi che a me non si presenteranno perche a) non tradire b) non terrei il bambino. Ipotizzo. Per cui basta co sto processo alle intenzioni


Non tenere il bambino è l'ipotesi peggiore.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non tenere il bambino è l'ipotesi peggiore.


di grazia, perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> si che esiste giusto e sbagliato e nel caso specifico sbagliato è fare crescere un bambino ad un padre non suo senza che questi sia in grado di scegliere e giusto è che il marito sappia. il resto è fuffa.
> 1) vedi di stare calmino, ciccio
> 2) questo è un forum e se si parla di tradimenti io ho diritto di dire la mia se sono contrario o meno.Se mi stai dicendo che siccome si parla di infedeltà allora non bisogna infastidirsi se qualcuno scrive tranquillamente che va bene ingannare il proprio partner hai più problemi di quanto pensassi, Ciccio


Non hai capito un cazzo. Vaffanculo. Peraltro di sbagliato in tutto questo c'è solo la democrazia (stramaledettissima) che ti da il diritto di blablabla dopo settemila cloni, dieci miliardi di ridicolissime faide da asilo con utentame vario, minacce, ricatti e la nota capacità emotiva di un bambino di quattro anni e mezzo (e di quello ancora col ciuccio). Ciuccio. Ho il diritto. Ma che diritto, su. Casomai ti meriteresti, toh, un rovescio.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non vado contro aprioristicamente proprio a nessuno. Però non ne faccio questioni di principio. I rapporti umani sono, per definizione, umani. E gli umani sono, ancora per definizione, fallaci. Le cose a volte accadono, e non è che ci sia giusto o sbagliato o che ne so. Che cazzo mi rappresenta degradante e preservativo quando, ripeto, è roba vecchia come il mondo ben prima di qualsivoglia concetto di contraccezione oltre il coito interrotto. Ma poi degradante de che? Ma puttana eva, questo è un forum di tradimenti, che cazzo state a fare qui sopra? I censori? Ma de che? Di chi? Ou? Ma sti cazzi, tu, Minni e vostre corna presenti, passate e future, ci sono tante di quelle variabili in situazioni tipo quello di cui si parla in questo topic che ragionare con l'accetta è SRAGIONARE. Porca puttana.


Non è una questione di ragionare con l'accetta, JB, e neanche di censura.
E' che anche se queste cose capitano e sono sempre capitate, non significa che sia giustificabile il fatto che gli adulti coinvolti non siano sinceri tra loro.
E' un'evento di una portata enorme nella vita di qualcuno: sia per chi mette al mondo un essere umano e sia per l'essere umano che eventualmente viene messo al mondo.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è una questione di ragionare con l'accetta, JB, e neanche di censura.
> E' che anche se queste cose capitano e sono sempre capitate, non significa che sia giustificabile il fatto che gli adulti coinvolti non siano sinceri tra loro.
> E' un'evento di una portata enorme nella vita di qualcuno: sia per chi mette al mondo un essere umano e sia per l'essere umano che eventualmente viene messo al mondo.


Non è giustificabile? Ma da quale punto di vista? Ou, ma che cazzo dici pure tu? Ma sai che figata quando ti facevano (ti fanno) abortire a calci nella pancia? Non è giustificabile. PORCA PUTTANA, ragionate quando scrivete. Non fatemi incazzare con sti partiti presi del culo e della merda.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è una questione di ragionare con l'accetta, JB, e neanche di censura.
> E' che anche se queste cose capitano e sono sempre capitate, non significa che sia giustificabile il fatto che gli adulti coinvolti non siano sinceri tra loro.
> E' un'evento di una portata enorme nella vita di qualcuno: sia per chi mette al mondo un essere umano e sia per l'essere umano che eventualmente viene messo al mondo.


se dal medioevo siamo passati all' illuminismo e la gente non getta cacca e urina dalle finestre è perché non ci si è fermati a definire umano chi lo faceva


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo. Vaffanculo. Peraltro di sbagliato in tutto questo c'è solo la democrazia (stramaledettissima) che ti da il diritto di blablabla dopo settemila cloni, dieci miliardi di ridicolissime faide da asilo con utentame vario, minacce, ricatti e la nota capacità emotiva di un bambino di quattro anni e mezzo (e di quello ancora col ciuccio). Ciuccio. Ho il diritto. Ma che diritto, su. Casomai ti meriteresti, toh, un rovescio.


calmati ciccio che ti viene uno scioppone. ah e vaffanculo anche a te. Meglio un bambino di 4 anni che un deficiente di 40 e passa che pensa che sia tutto lecito perchè si è fallaci. Che poi è la filosfia di quelli che hanno fatto o sanno di poter essere in grado o hanno intenzione di perpretrare qualcosa a danno di qualcuno per il proprio tornaconto egoistico e si devono parare il culo psicologicamente con sè stessi e con gli altri. 
ribadisco, sei triste, ma sei in buona compagnia qui dentro. Non con me ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dal medioevo siamo passati all' illuminismo e la gente non getta cacca e urina dalle finestre è perché non cisiè fermati a definire umano chi lo faceva


No, è che magari però si puzzava un po' tutti, mentecatta.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è giustificabile? Ma da quale punto di vista? Ou, ma che cazzo dici pure tu? Ma sai che figata quando ti facevano (ti fanno) abortire a calci nella pancia? Non è giustificabile. PORCA PUTTANA, ragionate quando scrivete. Non fatemi incazzare con sti partiti presi del culo e della merda.


Ma cavolo JB non è un partito preso!
Ma di che parli? Abortire a calci nella pancia? Ma di quale società o epoca parliamo?
Allora mettiamola così: se dovesse capitare a me io lo direi sia al diretto interessato che a Marito. Si decide insieme.
Non vorrei essere al posto di qwerty, per esempio, o della seconda figlia di suo marito e di come ha scoperto di avere un'altra sorella...

Ma tu invece ti rendi conto di quello che dici?


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non vado contro aprioristicamente proprio a nessuno. Però non ne faccio questioni di principio. I rapporti umani sono, per definizione, umani. E gli umani sono, ancora per definizione, fallaci. Le cose a volte accadono, e non è che ci sia giusto o sbagliato o che ne so. Che cazzo mi rappresenta degradante e preservativo quando, ripeto, è roba vecchia come il mondo ben prima di qualsivoglia concetto di contraccezione oltre il coito interrotto. Ma poi degradante de che? Ma puttana eva, questo è un forum di tradimenti, che cazzo state a fare qui sopra? I censori? Ma de che? Di chi? Ou? Ma sti cazzi, tu, Minni e vostre corna presenti, passate e future, ci sono tante di quelle variabili in situazioni tipo quello di cui si parla in questo topic che ragionare con l'accetta è SRAGIONARE. Porca puttana.


Quindi visto che siamo in un forum di corna e da che mondo e mondo ci sono sempre stati figli di amanti cresciuti da mariti deve andarci bene tutto? Ma quando mai?
Il tuo ragionamento è ridicolo: le cose capitano, quindi cosa criticate a fare?
La gente si ammazza da quando l'uomo è sulla terra, ma chissenefrega? E' umano ammazzarsi, capita, cosa vi scandalizzate? Sono cose che capitano perché gli uomini sono fallaci!

Ma per piacere. Gli sbagli vivendo si fanno, certo. Ma a mente lucida io ragiono e se ragionando a freddo mi repelle l'idea che una donna possa ingannare così suo marito, lo dico e lo ribadisco, eccome.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che magari però si puzzava un po' tutti, mentecatta.


eh no ciccio. se puzzi solo tu non è che io debba per forza prendermi la tua merda. bello lui....ribadisco come sopra...triste...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma cavolo JB non è un partito preso!
> Ma di che parli? Abortire a calci nella pancia? Ma di quale società o epoca parliamo?
> Allora mettiamola così: se dovesse capitare a me io lo direi sia al diretto interessato che a Marito. Si decide insieme.
> Non vorrei essere al posto di qwerty, per esempio, o della seconda figlia di suo marito e di come ha scoperto di avere un'altra sorella...
> ...


Di quale società? QUALE EPOCA? Ma tu li leggi mai i giornali? Tipo? Bambini gettati nei cassonetti? Gravidanze taciute e figli nello scarico? DICO, PORCA PUTTANA, se dovesse capitare a te penso ti prenderebbero settantotto infarti e crsi di nervi mortali e non si manco porrebbe il problema. SE DOVESSE CAPITARE A ME è la più grande fesseria da, boh, Icaro che si brucia le ali di cera.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi visto che siamo in un forum di corna e da che mondo e mondo ci sono sempre stati figli di amanti cresciuti da mariti deve andarci bene tutto? Ma quando mai?
> Il tuo ragionamento è ridicolo: le cose capitano, quindi cosa criticate a fare?
> La gente si ammazza da quando l'uomo è sulla terra, ma chissenefrega? E' umano ammazzarsi, capita, cosa vi scandalizzate? Sono cose che capitano perché gli uomini sono fallaci!
> 
> Ma per piacere. Gli sbagli vivendo si fanno, certo. Ma a mente lucida io ragiono e se ragionando a freddo mi repelle l'idea che una donna possa ingannare così suo marito, lo dico e lo ribadisco, eccome.


Non ce la faccio. Boh, minchia che gente. Non ho scritto quello che scrivi. Ho scritto che uno dovrebbe conoscere le situazioni, perchè ci sono una serie pressocchè infinita di variabili. Dico che non bisogna ragionare per partito preso, perchè poi la differenza tra il concetto e la resa nella pratica rischia di fare non giusto danni, ma DANNI maiuscoli. Tipo. Ma questo tanto per l'argomento del thread quanto per tanta altra roba. La prima regola è il BUON SENSO. Chi ne ha. Tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> di grazia, perchè?


Perché è una scelta che va contro la vita e come tale non può portare a nulla di buono. Non si può negoziare una cosa grande come la vita con cazzate come corna e problemi di coppia. La soluzione è ovvia, assumersi le proprie responsabilità, senza paura del domani.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dal medioevo siamo passati all' illuminismo e la gente non getta cacca e urina dalle finestre è perché non ci si è fermati a definire umano chi lo faceva


io a qualcuno la cacca la getterei ancora adesso...so' mediev*ALE*?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di quale società? QUALE EPOCA? Ma tu li leggi mai i giornali? Tipo? Bambini gettati nei cassonetti? Gravidanze taciute e figli nello scarico? DICO, PORCA PUTTANA, se dovesse capitare a te penso ti prenderebbero settantotto infarti e crsi di nervi mortali e non si manco porrebbe il problema. SE DOVESSE CAPITARE A ME è la più grande fesseria da, boh, Icaro che si brucia le ali di cera.


Ma cosa c'entra abbandonare i neonati con non dire a u  marito che non é il padre del nascituro?


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio.


Ottimo.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio.


Questo è sicuro. Non ce la fai. Sempre più triste....


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra abbandonare i neonati con non dire a u  marito che non é il padre del nascituro?


E' umano AHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> io a qualcuno la cacca la getterei ancora adesso...so' mediev*ALE*?


Bene, ti sei pure fatto il nuovo nick.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra abbandonare i neonati con non dire a u  marito che non é il padre del nascituro?


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! No, nulla. Niente. Tranquilla, non succede nulla. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di quale società? QUALE EPOCA? Ma tu li leggi mai i giornali? Tipo? Bambini gettati nei cassonetti? Gravidanze taciute e figli nello scarico? DICO, PORCA PUTTANA, se dovesse capitare a te penso ti prenderebbero settantotto infarti e crsi di nervi mortali e non si manco porrebbe il problema. SE DOVESSE CAPITARE A ME è la più grande fesseria da, boh, Icaro che si brucia le ali di cera.


Ma proprio per questo!
Scusa, non ci siamo capiti affatto.
Io non sto dicendo che sto figlio deve nascere per forza, eh?
Io sto dicendo che si deve parlare tra le persone coinvolte.
Che non si può tacere una cosa del genere né al marito né all'amante e né all'eventuale figlio/a.

Se ti capita a te vuol dire che t'è preso un colpo apoplettico sul serio... come adesso... forse...


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio. Boh, minchia che gente. Non ho scritto quello che scrivi. Ho scritto che uno dovrebbe conoscere le situazioni, perchè ci sono una serie pressocchè infinita di variabili. Dico che non bisogna ragionare per partito preso, perchè poi la differenza tra il concetto e la resa nella pratica rischia di fare non giusto danni, ma DANNI maiuscoli. Tipo. Ma questo tanto per l'argomento del thread quanto per tanta altra roba. La prima regola è il BUON SENSO. Chi ne ha. Tutto il resto è fuffa.


Preferivo la versione non modificata.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! No, nulla. Niente. Tranquilla, non succede nulla. Ci mancherebbe.


Ah ecco, mi sembrava


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Perché è una scelta che va contro la vita e come tale non può portare a nulla di buono. Non si può negoziare una cosa grande come la vita con cazzate come corna e problemi di coppia. La soluzione è ovvia, assumersi le proprie responsabilità, senza paura del domani.


Può essere si, può essere no.
Ecco, questo è umano e potrebbe (ndr) definire una persona fallace : scegliere di non avere quel figlio.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Preferivo la versione non modificata.


Eh, mi spiace. E' un mondo difficile. Però fortunatamente non svuotano più il pitale dalla finestra, w il progresso.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che magari però si puzzava un po' tutti, *mentecatta.*


ottime argomentazioni ma complimenti soprattutto a chi questo lo trova normale ed è anche capace di riderci sopra.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace. E' un mondo difficile. Però fortunatamente non svuotano più il pitale dalla finestra, w il progresso.


Pensa che puoi avere anche tu una vita normale adesso. Ringrazia Basaglia


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace. E' un mondo difficile. Però fortunatamente non svuotano più il pitale dalla finestra, w il progresso.


Ma santa miseria, JB, che c'entra il progresso?
Tra l'altro certe dinamiche umane credo che siano le stesse dall'uomo di Neanderthal...

Non sei d'accordo che se capita se ne deve parlare?
No, perché se non è su questo che ti stai infervorando ma su altro, io non ho capito...


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottime argomentazioni ma complimenti soprattutto a chi questo lo trova normale ed è anche capace di riderci sopra.


quando non si riesce ad argomentare, passano agli insulti, è più facile


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quando non si riesce ad argomentare, passano agli insulti, è più facile


io di solito faccio il contrario, per non sbagliare


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma proprio per questo!
> Scusa, non ci siamo capiti affatto.
> *Io non sto dicendo che sto figlio deve nascere per forza, eh?*
> Io sto dicendo che si deve parlare tra le persone coinvolte.
> ...


Ma tu lo capisci o no che spesso non è che siamo tutti ragionevoli, che ci mettiamo a tavolino e, con la massima calma e lucidità, decidiamo cosa fare, come farlo, magari prendendoci un tè coi biscottini? Capisci che il mondo non è semplicemente fatto da persone che sono democratiche, comprensive, illuminate e progressiste ma anche da gente con la testa a culo che non è che si pone il problema di farti abortire o meno ma nel caso ci penserebbe, diciamo, direttamente? Adesso, eh? Non nel millecinquecento. Capisci che ci sono innumerevoli casi dove il bambino non è che decidi di non averlo in una qualche clinica ma, per motivi che tu (tu lolapal) non puoi e non potrai mai neanche valutare, finisce nell'umido di un macdrive? Boh.


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> io di solito faccio il contrario, per non sbagliare


lo so:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottime argomentazioni ma complimenti soprattutto a chi questo lo trova normale ed è anche capace di riderci sopra.


Ottime risposte, più che altro. Sempre le stesse. Dì un pò, ma tuo marito lo usa il pappagallo?


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo capisci o no che spesso non è che siamo tutti ragionevoli, che ci mettiamo a tavolino e, con la massima calma e lucidità, decidiamo cosa fare, come farlo, magari prendendoci un tè coi biscottini? Capisci che il mondo non è semplicemente fatto da persone che sono democratiche, comprensive, illuminate e progressiste ma anche da gente con la testa a culo che non è che si pone il problema di farti abortire o meno ma nel caso ci penserebbe, diciamo, direttamente? Adesso, eh? Non nel millecinquecento. Capisci che ci sono innumerevoli casi dove il bambino non è che decidi di non averlo in una qualche clinica ma, per motivi che tu (tu lolapal) non puoi e non potrai mai neanche valutare, finisce nell'umido di un macdrive? Boh.


e quindi nel dubbio inganniamo una serie di persone. MInchia ma la logica dove sta di casa? Una prece per la sua morte


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo capisci o no che spesso non è che siamo tutti ragionevoli, che ci mettiamo a tavolino e, con la massima calma e lucidità, decidiamo cosa fare, come farlo, magari prendendoci un tè coi biscottini? Capisci che il mondo non è semplicemente fatto da persone che sono democratiche, comprensive, illuminate e progressiste ma anche da gente con la testa a culo che non è che si pone il problema di farti abortire o meno ma nel caso ci penserebbe, diciamo, direttamente? Adesso, eh? Non nel millecinquecento. Capisci che ci sono innumerevoli casi dove il bambino non è che decidi di non averlo in una qualche clinica ma, per motivi che tu (tu lolapal) non puoi e non potrai mai neanche valutare, finisce nell'umido di un macdrive? Boh.


Ma certo che lo capisco!
Quello che non capisco è che allora non se ne dovrebbe parlare a prescindere perché c'è chi non ha la mentalità per farlo!
Proprio perché le situazioni sono tutte diverse.
E' la stessa cosa da un punto di vista diverso: stai usando l'accetta anche tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma santa miseria, JB, che c'entra il progresso?
> Tra l'altro certe dinamiche umane credo che siano le stesse dall'uomo di Neanderthal...
> 
> Non sei d'accordo che se capita se ne deve parlare?
> No, perché se non è su questo che ti stai infervorando ma su altro, io non ho capito...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> *e quindi nel dubbio inganniamo una serie di persone.* MInchia ma la logica dove sta di casa? Una prece per la sua morte


Ahahahahhahahahahahahahah!


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Irritante nella tua arroganza e presunzione. 
e poi gas dice che si passa agli insulti. Che cosa rimane da fare dopo di questo?


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu lo capisci o no che spesso non è che siamo tutti ragionevoli, che ci mettiamo a tavolino e, con la massima calma e lucidità, decidiamo cosa fare, come farlo, magari prendendoci un tè coi biscottini? Capisci che il mondo non è semplicemente fatto da persone che sono democratiche, comprensive, illuminate e progressiste ma anche da gente con la testa a culo che non è che si pone il problema di farti abortire o meno ma nel caso ci penserebbe, diciamo, direttamente? Adesso, eh? Non nel millecinquecento. Capisci che ci sono innumerevoli casi dove il bambino non è che decidi di non averlo in una qualche clinica ma, per motivi che tu (tu lolapal) non puoi e non potrai mai neanche valutare, finisce nell'umido di un macdrive? Boh.



sì però anche accorgersene un po' prima di chi caspita si frequenta...
altrimenti basta dire che ci sono i sottoculturati e quindi in quel caso si va avanti da sottoculturati, è inevitabile


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>




Più grande non l'ho trovata!


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi spiace. E' un mondo difficile. Però fortunatamente non svuotano più il pitale dalla finestra, w il progresso.


Senti, se domani qui arrivasse una e scrivesse di aver avuto un amante, di essere rimasta incinta e di aver fatto crescere il figlio dal marito ignaro, io non sarei certo tra quelli che si metterebbero a linciarla. Perché? Perché partirei dal presupposto che, scrivendo qui, la tizia potrebbe voler mettersi in discussione, togliere un peso dalla coscienza, sfogarsi con qualcuno... e io, proprio in virtù di quelle infinte variabili di cui hai parlato tu, sospenderei il mio giudizio (anche se con fatica) e cercherei di comprenderla, per quanto possibile.

Ma se devo dirti cosa riterrei giusto per me, nella mia vita, se devo esprimermi per quelli che sono i MIEI valori ai quali IO cerco di fare riferimento, il mio giudizio è netto e inequivocabile. E per fortuna è così.
 Vero che a volte nella vita capita di calpestare anche i propri valori, io lo so bene. Ma avere ben chiari quali sono, tenerli sempre ben presenti, aiuta anche nei momenti in cui si sbanda, aiuta a riprendere il controllo, a capire se e quando si sbaglia. Il relativismo a tutti i costi non mi pare abbia mai aiutato nessuno, sinceramente.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahahahahah!


sei un imbecille. niente di più e niente di meno. e non sei nemmeno più tanto divertente. Sei patetico. Ecco si, sei patetico


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> medioevo galoppante?:singleeye:
> 
> attenzione ad entrare a gamba tesa con il codice penale nella vita privata delle persone


Qui dalle mie parti, quando ero piccolo, un uomo che sospettava di essere tradito ha ucciso tre persone. Una persona comune, non un serial killer, ha imbracciato il fucile da caccia e chi incontrava sulla strada gli sparava. Comprenderai quindi che già il tradimento viene vissuto come una grande lesione per chi lo subisce. Nemmeno se ti occupano la casa arrivi a simili reazioni. 

Dal momento che la legge oltre a isolare le persone pericolose ha anche lo scopo di risarcire i danneggiati, per quale motivo non deve esserci una punizione anche per chi tradisce o per chi mente sulla paternità dei figli? Le persone che si sentono vittima di un'ingiustizia, se non si vedono tutelate dalla legge, in particolari condizioni possono scegliere di farsi giustizia da sole. Non che questo le giustifichi. Ma se ti danno un calcio nelle palle, tu denunci la cosa, e il risultato è un calcio nel culo, non c'è poi da stupirsi che accadano certe cose.

Che poi non devi mica fustigare in piazza, basta accreditare al tradito l'opportunità di tenersi tutto ciò che si è costruito insieme, figli compresi, e di cacciare di casa il traditore. Una cosa molto ovvia, per l'uomo già avviene, anche quando è il tradito.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Guarda, ultimamente mi ritrovo più in questa:


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Ah Joey Blow, volevo dirti che nel caso ( e non è così) non sono io che non ho capito un cazzo. Sei tu che ti spieghi di merda


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo capisco!
> Quello che non capisco è che allora non se ne dovrebbe parlare a prescindere perché c'è chi non ha la mentalità per farlo!
> Proprio perché le situazioni sono tutte diverse.
> E' la stessa cosa da un punto di vista diverso: stai usando l'accetta anche tu.


Lola, per l'amore della Madonna che ho testè riportato: lascia perdere. Non hai capito nulla. Non è che non se ne deve o se ne deve parlare. Chiaro che se si può sulle cose è bene ragionarci con tutti gli interessati. Chiaro pure che, potendo, uno dovrebbe dire "oh, le cose stanno così o pomì". Mica no. Ma non è sempre possibile, anzi. Ragionare con l'accetta vuol dire PRETENDERE di farlo (o che qualcuno la facesse) anche quando EVIDENTEMENTE non è possibile. Perchè, sai Lola, non è che prima erano più stupidi perchè i figli se li tenevano facendoli passare per legittimi, mentre adesso all'uomo moderno ed illuminato ste cose non potrebbero capitare, dato che, sai, tra noi col tablet e lo smartphone se ne può parlare ed una soluzione si trova sempre. Non è così. Le fogne le hanno inventate e tutti viviamo senza il rischio che si affacci Minni a gettare il piscio del marito dalla finestra, però non è che c'è cura per tutto il disagio del mondo. O dell'animo umano.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> *sì però anche accorgersene un po' prima di chi caspita si frequenta...*
> altrimenti basta dire che ci sono i sottoculturati e quindi in quel caso si va avanti da sottoculturati, è inevitabile


Eh, vabbè. E se mio nonno aveva tre palle.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Qui dalle mie parti, quando ero piccolo, un uomo che sospettava di essere tradito ha ucciso tre persone. Una persona comune, non un serial killer, ha imbracciato il fucile da caccia e chi incontrava sulla strada gli sparava. Comprenderai quindi che già il tradimento viene vissuto come una grande lesione per chi lo subisce. Nemmeno se ti occupano la casa arrivi a simili reazioni.
> 
> Dal momento che la legge oltre a isolare le persone pericolose ha anche lo scopo di risarcire i danneggiati, per quale motivo non deve esserci una punizione anche per chi tradisce o per chi mente sulla paternità dei figli? Le persone che si sentono vittima di un'ingiustizia, se non si vedono tutelate dalla legge, in particolari condizioni possono scegliere di farsi giustizia da sole. Non che questo le giustifichi. Ma se ti danno un calcio nelle palle, tu denunci la cosa, e il risultato è un calcio nel culo, non c'è poi da stupirsi che accadano certe cose.
> 
> Che poi non devi mica fustigare in piazza, basta accreditare al tradito l'opportunità di tenersi tutto ciò che si è costruito insieme, figli compresi, e di cacciare di casa il traditore. Una cosa molto ovvia, per l'uomo già avviene, anche quando è il tradito.


temo che tu stia facendo un pasticcio mischiando il concetto di risarcimento del danno con la punibilità, che sono molto diversi
il risarcimento ci può già essere, per es, con l'accertamento del danno biologico
invece la punibilità presuppone la commissione di un reato, che capisci bene che è un po' arduo infilare in complessi rapporti familiari et similia...
e non fare l'esempio del pazzo col fucile perchè non è con gli estremismi deliranti che si può pensare di chiudere discussioni su concetti di questo tipo


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, se domani qui arrivasse una e scrivesse di aver avuto un amante, di essere rimasta incinta e di aver fatto crescere il figlio dal marito ignaro, io non sarei certo tra quelli che si metterebbero a linciarla. Perché? Perché partirei dal presupposto che, scrivendo qui, la tizia potrebbe voler mettersi in discussione, togliere un peso dalla coscienza, sfogarsi con qualcuno... e io, proprio in virtù di quelle infinte variabili di cui hai parlato tu, sospenderei il mio giudizio (anche se con fatica) e cercherei di comprenderla, per quanto possibile.
> 
> Ma se devo dirti cosa riterrei giusto per me, nella mia vita, se devo esprimermi per quelli che sono i MIEI valori ai quali IO cerco di fare riferimento, il mio giudizio è netto e inequivocabile. E per fortuna è così.
> Vero che a volte nella vita capita di calpestare anche i propri valori, io lo so bene. Ma avere ben chiari quali sono, tenerli sempre ben presenti, aiuta anche nei momenti in cui si sbanda, aiuta a riprendere il controllo, a capire se e quando si sbaglia. Il relativismo a tutti i costi non mi pare abbia mai aiutato nessuno, sinceramente.


Sì, ok.


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lola, per l'amore della Madonna che ho testè riportato: lascia perdere. Non hai capito nulla. Non è che non se ne deve o se ne deve parlare. Chiaro che se si può sulle cose è bene ragionarci con tutti gli interessati. Chiaro pure che, potendo, uno dovrebbe dire "oh, le cose stanno così o pomì". Mica no. Ma non è sempre possibile, anzi. Ragionare con l'accetta vuol dire PRETENDERE di farlo (o che qualcuno la facesse) anche quando EVIDENTEMENTE non è possibile. Perchè, sai Lola, non è che prima erano più stupidi perchè i figli se li tenevano facendoli passare per legittimi, mentre adesso all'uomo moderno ed illuminato ste cose non potrebbero capitare, dato che, sai, tra noi col tablet e lo smartphone se ne può parlare ed una soluzione si trova sempre. Non è così. Le fogne le hanno inventate e tutti viviamo senza il rischio che si affacci Minni a gettare il piscio del marito dalla finestra, però non è che c'è cura per tutto il disagio del mondo. O dell'animo umano.


E' incredibile come in una teoria si dia più valore al corollario che alla teoria stessa. Ed è quello che stai facendo. In ogni caso come cazzo la vuoi mettere che tu abbia una motivazione valida o meno stai ingannando qualcuno. Punto. E non va bene. Punto.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lola, per l'amore della Madonna che ho testè riportato: lascia perdere. Non hai capito nulla. Non è che non se ne deve o se ne deve parlare. Chiaro che se si può sulle cose è bene ragionarci con tutti gli interessati. Chiaro pure che, potendo, uno dovrebbe dire "oh, le cose stanno così o pomì". Mica no. Ma non è sempre possibile, anzi. Ragionare con l'accetta vuol dire PRETENDERE di farlo (o che qualcuno la facesse) anche quando EVIDENTEMENTE non è possibile. Perchè, sai Lola, non è che prima erano più stupidi perchè i figli se li tenevano facendoli passare per legittimi, mentre adesso all'uomo moderno ed illuminato ste cose non potrebbero capitare, dato che, sai, tra noi col tablet e lo smartphone se ne può parlare ed una soluzione si trova sempre. Non è così. Le fogne le hanno inventate e tutti viviamo senza il rischio che si affacci Minni a gettare il piscio del marito dalla finestra, però non è che c'è cura per tutto il disagio del mondo. O dell'animo umano.


ad ogni modo non c' è bisogno di melodrammi per dire queste tue ovvietà cheoltretutto non si capisce bene in base a che cosa sia partita la filippica.
in pratica dici :son cose che succedono e sempre succederanno 
sti cazzi che sforzo d'espressione:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lola, per l'amore della Madonna che ho testè riportato: lascia perdere. Non hai capito nulla. Non è che non se ne deve o se ne deve parlare. Chiaro che se si può sulle cose è bene ragionarci con tutti gli interessati. Chiaro pure che, potendo, uno dovrebbe dire "oh, le cose stanno così o pomì". Mica no. Ma non è sempre possibile, anzi. Ragionare con l'accetta vuol dire PRETENDERE di farlo (o che qualcuno la facesse) anche quando EVIDENTEMENTE non è possibile. Perchè, sai Lola, non è che prima erano più stupidi perchè i figli se li tenevano facendoli passare per legittimi, mentre adesso all'uomo moderno ed illuminato ste cose non potrebbero capitare, dato che, sai, tra noi col tablet e lo smartphone se ne può parlare ed una soluzione si trova sempre. Non è così. Le fogne le hanno inventate e tutti viviamo senza il rischio che si affacci Minni a gettare il piscio del marito dalla finestra, però non è che c'è cura per tutto il disagio del mondo. O dell'animo umano.


Sì, ma ragionare con l'accetta è anche dire che siccome c'è chi non ha la mentalità o forza o convinzione di affrontare una situazione del genere, non è giusto dire che ha sbagliato.

Poi che non ci sia la cura universale di tutto il disagio del mondo, quello l'ho capito quando ho fatto la suora laica in missione in Africa... nella vita precedente...


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non c' è bisogno di melodrammi per dire queste tue ovvietà cheoltretutto non si capisce bene in base a che cosa sia partita la filippica.
> in pratica dici :son cose che succedono e sempre succederanno
> sti cazzi che sforzo d'espressione:mrgreen:


E ci ha messo 7 righe per dirlo
Ma Ulisse ce l'ha il pitale personale?


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

sono i così detti figli Kuckuck ... -> Kuckuckskinder. 
Il nome è preso in prestito da quell'uccello 
che deposita le proprie uova in altri nidi,
e li fa covare da altri uccellini ... intelligente, il Kuckuck. 

Se si arriva a nascondere una cosa del genere, 
i motivi possono essere talmente tanti, che è difficile esprimersi. 
Le conseguenze di una tale correttezza, spesso lo pagano poi i figli. 
Non dimentichiamoci, che crescere un figlio da sole in certe circostanze,
è più un suicidio che altro ... e a pagare è il figlio ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non c' è bisogno di melodrammi per dire queste tue ovvietà cheoltretutto non si capisce bene in base a che cosa sia partita la filippica.
> in pratica dici :son cose che succedono e sempre succederanno
> sti cazzi che sforzo d'espressione:mrgreen:


In pratica dico, testona, che scrivere e ragionare per partito preso fa male perchè inevitabilmente presto o tardi finisce per ridurti ad un coacervo di demenzialità assortite. Adesso te ne vai a fare in culo a letto ad abbracciarti quell'infingardo esteta o no?


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, vabbè. E se mio nonno aveva tre palle.



allora sai che sei nella merda solo quando vedi arrivare l'onda, scusa?
mi pare si possa dire che sono situazioni un po' estreme quelle che dicevi, altrimenti una volta edotto il padre che non è il padre, al limite ci si separa e amen, senza tragedie in cui si rischia la vita


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo che tu stia facendo un pasticcio mischiando il concetto di risarcimento del danno con la punibilità, che sono molto diversi
> il risarcimento ci può già essere, per es, con l'accertamento del danno biologico
> invece la punibilità presuppone la commissione di un reato, che capisci bene che è un po' arduo infilare in complessi rapporti familiari et similia...
> e non fare l'esempio del pazzo col fucile perchè non è con gli estremismi deliranti che si può pensare di chiudere discussioni su concetti di questo tipo


sono d'accordo :smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> E ci ha messo 7 righe per dirlo
> Ma Ulisse ce l'ha il pitale personale?


sì, raccolgo tutte le sue regali urine e le butto dal terrazzo alla manieramedioevale, messere angeletto


----------



## @lex (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, raccolgo tutte le sue regali urine e le butto dal terrazzo alla manieramedioevale, messere angeletto


Madonna Minni, me la figuro con quella sua movenza elegante e flessuosa gettare i fluidi nell'aere...ma adesso vai fare in culo a letto o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, ma ragionare con l'accetta è anche dire che siccome c'è chi non ha la mentalità o forza o convinzione di affrontare una situazione del genere, *non è giusto dire che ha sbagliato.*
> 
> Poi che non ci sia la cura universale di tutto il disagio del mondo, quello l'ho capito quando ho fatto la suora laica in missione in Africa... nella vita precedente...


Ma tu che cazzo ne sai, Lola. Oh. Essù. Non è giusto dire che ha sbagliato. Mannaggia. Ma tu puoi dire quello che ti pare, solo che dovrebbe avere un minimo di valenza con un tot di vita che tu proprio non hai fatto. Quello ti farebbe vedere certe situazioni con una prospettiva molto, ma molto differente. Ma parliamo di, ovviamente, di altre vite, come scrivi. Ecco, di bagnini e di dubbi col marito, parlane tranquilla. Per il resto, a puntare il dito contro qualcun altro si fa sempre troppo in fretta.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> *allora sai che sei nella merda solo quando vedi arrivare l'onda, scusa?*
> mi pare si possa dire che sono situazioni un po' estreme quelle che dicevi, altrimenti una volta edotto il padre che non è il padre, al limite ci si separa e amen, senza tragedie in cui si rischia la vita


Sai che capita e pure spesso, vè?


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu che cazzo ne sai, Lola. Oh. Essù. Non è giusto dire che ha sbagliato. Mannaggia. Ma tu puoi dire quello che ti pare, solo che dovrebbe avere un minimo di valenza con un tot di vita che tu proprio non hai fatto. Quello ti farebbe vedere certe situazioni con una prospettiva molto, ma molto differente. Ma parliamo di, ovviamente, di altre vite, come scrivi. Ecco, di bagnini e di dubbi col marito, parlane tranquilla. Per il resto, a puntare il dito contro qualcun altro si fa sempre troppo in fretta.


Ma chi ha puntato il dito, scusa!
Il fatto che io ho avuto un solo uomo allora non mi dà il diritto di avere opinioni e di pensare che un comportamento possa essere comunque sbagliato?
Allora la stessa cosa si può dire di quello/a che uccide chi l'ha tradito/a, perché tanto sono cose che sono sempre successe, dipende dalle situazioni, dipende da cosa ha mangiato a cena?


----------



## Zod (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo che tu stia facendo un pasticcio mischiando il concetto di risarcimento del danno con la punibilità, che sono molto diversi
> il risarcimento ci può già essere, per es, con l'accertamento del danno biologico
> invece la punibilità presuppone la commissione di un reato, che capisci bene che è un po' arduo infilare in complessi rapporti familiari et similia...
> e non fare l'esempio del pazzo col fucile perchè non è con gli estremismi deliranti che si può pensare di chiudere discussioni su concetti di questo tipo


È comunque un'ingiustizia. Che poi la legge non possa fare nulla per i motivi che hai enunciato è vero. Ma se almeno si partisse ad armi pari...ovvero che non deve essere sempre l'uomo a vedere naufragare la sua vita, perdendo figli ed averi, sarebbe meno ingiusto.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che capita e pure spesso, vè?



sinceramente no...se non ti vai a cercare guai
scusa nel nostro caso ti sovviene il dubbio che il marito possa essere un pericoloso energumeno violento solo se e quando rimani incinta di un altro??
ma anche se fosse, glielo comunichi per telefono asserragliata in qualche eremo, no? sempre supponendo di usare il cervello...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono i così detti figli Kuckuck ... -> *Kuckuckskinder*.
> Il nome è preso in prestito da quell'uccello
> ...


che bella questa parola!

kuckuckskinder!!!


assomiglia un po' al Ku Klux Clan


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Ciao


penso, che tale decisione viene presa ... tra tante cose, anche per il bene del bambino ... 
Darli una casa, una tana ... più possibilità per l'avvenire ... ecc. ecc. 
credo, se dovessi trovarmi "fottuta", farei carte false per il bambino ... 

Lui, non ha nessuna colpa ... e ogni figlio merita il meglio ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che bella questa parola!
> 
> kuckuckskinder!!!
> 
> ...



Ciao

mamma mia ... no! È un bel uccellino invece. 





C'è anche una canzoncina, tra il Kuckuck e l'asino ... 
di chi canta meglio ...  ... viene molto adorata, qui ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> penso, che tale decisione viene presa ... tra tante cose, anche per il bene del bambino ...
> ...


Ciao Sienne.
Questo è comprensibile ed è difficile proiettarsi nel futuro in quelle situazioni. Succede che si pensa sia il meglio quando invece non lo è...

:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma chi ha puntato il dito, scusa!
> *Il fatto che io ho avuto un solo uomo allora non mi dà il diritto di avere opinioni e di pensare che un comportamento possa essere comunque sbagliato?*
> Allora la stessa cosa si può dire di quello/a che uccide chi l'ha tradito/a, perché tanto sono cose che sono sempre successe, dipende dalle situazioni, dipende da cosa ha mangiato a cena?


Daje, il diritto di avere opinioni. Ou, tu puoi avere tutte le opinioni e pensare quello che vuoi. Quello che NON PUOI AVERE è che gli altri in generale ritengano la tua opinione giusta o comunque qualificata di default. Quello no.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Daje, il diritto di avere opinioni. Ou, tu puoi avere tutte le opinioni e pensare quello che vuoi. Quello che NON PUOI AVERE è che gli altri ritengano la tua opinione giusta o comunque qualificata di default. Quello no.


Ma questo non l'ho mai preteso in vita mia, figurati.
Sei tu che lo stai pretendendo per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sinceramente no...se non ti vai a cercare guai
> scusa nel nostro caso ti sovviene il dubbio che il marito possa essere un pericoloso energumeno violento solo se e quando rimani incinta di un altro??
> ma anche se fosse, glielo comunichi per telefono asserragliata in qualche eremo, no? sempre supponendo di usare il cervello...


Non mi ci metto, no. Con te no. Hai ragione. Sono stato uno sciocco, perdonami. Ti amo.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi ci metto, no. Con te no. Hai ragione. Sono stato uno sciocco, perdonami. Ti amo.


Ecco, vedi? Due pesi e due misure!
Non sei attendibile, mi cadi sulla coerenza!


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È comunque un'ingiustizia. Che poi la legge non possa fare nulla per i motivi che hai enunciato è vero. Ma se almeno si partisse ad armi pari...ovvero che non deve essere sempre l'uomo a vedere naufragare la sua vita, perdendo figli ed averi, sarebbe meno ingiusto.


però devi anche considerare i figli "seminati" in giro dai mariti, che ora grazie alla nuova legge hanno acquisito la parità con i figli legittimi (prima da naturali, non del tutto)
anche qualche moglie potrebbe dire che è un'ingiustizia etc. etc., ti pare?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Ma questo non l'ho mai preteso in vita mia, figurati.*
> Sei tu che lo stai pretendendo per te.





lolapal ha detto:


> *Sì, ma ragionare con l'accetta è anche dire che  siccome c'è chi non ha la mentalità o forza o convinzione di affrontare  una situazione del genere, non è giusto dire che ha sbagliato.*


E come no. Se io ti dico che non è così semplice "dire che ha sbagliato", ragiono con l'accetta. Tu che invece prendi e lo dici così, tout-court, no.Tu hai ragione ed hai ragione da un punto di vista qualificatissimo. 
Poi: io per me non pretendo nulla. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi ci metto, no. Con te no. Hai ragione. Sono stato uno sciocco, perdonami. Ti amo.



perchè come al solito caro Joey invece di perdere tempo a lanciare strali evanescenti, sarebbe meglio trovare una qualche soluzione pratica, tipo appunto le valigie in macchina e la telefonata


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè come al solito caro Joey invece di perdere tempo a lanciare strali evanescenti, sarebbe meglio trovare una qualche soluzione pratica, tipo appunto le valigie in macchina e la telefonata


Hai ragione. Scusa amore.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne.
> Questo è comprensibile ed è difficile proiettarsi nel futuro in quelle situazioni. Succede che si pensa sia il meglio quando invece non lo è...
> 
> :smile:



Ciao

ma chi lo dice? E perché no? Per una retorica corretta? 
Non ti porta nessun piatto caldo a tavola ... in questa società ipocrita. 
E penso, ad esempio, alla possibilità di poterlo far studiare ... 

Poi, se la prenderà con me a morte, se lo venisse a sapere, e se non mi capisse. 
Bene ... che lo faccia, questo sarebbe il prezzo da pagare ... 
Ma almeno ... ha avuto un luogo ... e amore, anche se contorto ... 

Oh, ma io vedo mamme single, che non ce la fanno ... 
Vedo figli, che a mezzo giorno non rientrano a mangiare,
e mangiano schifezze, freddo anche in inverno  ... 
perché nessuno sta a casa ... la madre sta a lavoro ... 
NO ... questo prezzo lo paga il figlio ... 

Dico solo ... che potrei ben capirlo ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come no. *Se io ti dico che non è così semplice "dire che ha sbagliato", ragiono con l'accetta. Tu che invece prendi e lo dici così, tout-court, no*.Tu hai ragione ed hai ragione da un punto di vista qualificatissimo.
> Poi: io per me non pretendo nulla. Ci mancherebbe.


Ma JB santo cielo!
E' la stessa identica cosa che dici tu a me!
Che mi rigiri la frittata?
Gesù!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma JB santo cielo!
> E' la stessa identica cosa che dici tu a me!
> Che mi rigiri la frittata?
> Gesù!


Ma infatti il paradosso è che tu lo dica a me, non certo il contrario. Vabbè.

P.S: santo cielo? SANTO CIELO?!


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma chi lo dice? E perché no? Per una retorica corretta?
> Non ti porta nessun piatto caldo a tavola ... in questa società ipocrita.
> ...


Certo che si può capire. Però qui non si parla di mamme single.
E poi perché la responsabilità deve essere tutta della madre?
Certo che le combinazioni possono essere tante: però se ho la possibilità di coinvolgere le altre persone che hanno un ruolo nella storia, io penso che sia giusto sfruttarla, tentare.


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti il paradosso è che tu lo dica a me, non certo il contrario. Vabbè.
> 
> P.S: santo cielo? *SANTO CIELO?!*


Sei tu che m'ispiri con le varie madonnine...

E perché è un paradosso che io lo dico a te?


----------



## Zod (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma chi lo dice? E perché no? Per una retorica corretta?
> Non ti porta nessun piatto caldo a tavola ... in questa società ipocrita.
> ...


La società sarà anche ipocrita, ma pure tu non scherzi..


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo che si può capire. Però qui non si parla di mamme single.
> E poi perché la responsabilità deve essere tutta della madre?
> Certo che le combinazioni possono essere tante: però se ho la possibilità di coinvolgere le altre persone che hanno un ruolo nella storia, io penso che sia giusto sfruttarla, tentare.



Ciao

c'è sicuramente chi lo fa ... 

Si ha un sesto senso. Si intuisce ... se le persone coinvolte, sono di un certo calibro. 
Il disastro è sicuramente grande ... e grandi devono essere le persone coinvolte. 
Già in questo trovo, che ci sia una contraddizione ... per il semplice fatto, che si è rimasti incinta. 

Io tenterei solo, se avessi una buonissima percentuale di possibilità ... e un buon piano B. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La società sarà anche ipocrita, ma pure tu non scherzi..



Ciao

quando si tratta di bambini ... lì, non mi fermo ... 
vanno protetti. E questa società, non ha un angolino per certi casi ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando si tratta di bambini ... lì, non mi fermo ...
> vanno protetti. E questa società, non ha un angolino per certi casi ...
> ...


i bambini hanno anche bisogno di buoni esempi

se tuo figlio si trovasse nella condizione di un padre che ha cresciuto senza sapere un figlio non suo, giustificheresti sua moglie?


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> i bambini hanno anche bisogno di buoni esempi



Ciao

certo. Ma un buon esempio, messo male per il resto,
può anche provocare più danni ... 

Questo è un calcolo, che non invidio per nulla chi ci si trova dentro ... 
Qualunque scelta ... sarà quella sbagliata per un verso ... 


sienne


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo. Ma un buon esempio, messo male per il resto,
> può anche provocare più danni ...
> ...


Io credo che la verità sia sempre la scelta migliore, per quante conseguenze negative possa avere.

Sicuramente è la meno comoda per tutti.


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> i bambini hanno anche bisogno di buoni esempi
> 
> se tuo figlio si trovasse nella condizione di un padre che ha cresciuto senza sapere un figlio non suo, giustificheresti sua moglie?



Ciao

sto parlando di situazioni difficili ... 

Certo che lo farei! Perché quel bimbo è mio nipote! 
E se mio figlio lo ripudiasse, allora ho sbagliato di grosso io ... 
Non si tratta tanto degli adulti qui ... ma del bambino. 
E se la moglie ha preso questa decisione, perché ha ritenuto mio figlio 
anche un buon padre ... I FIGLI sono di tutti ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io credo che la verità sia sempre la scelta migliore, per quante conseguenze negative possa avere.
> 
> Sicuramente è la meno comoda per tutti.




Ciao 

idealmente, certo ... sempre. Personalmente vivo così. 
Ma penso a coloro che non hanno avuto la mia fortuna.
Non definiamo ora, fortuna ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivo una cattiveria ok?
> 
> Se fosse vero mi cadrebbe tutto il mondo femminile......


Ammazza... ma se anche l'uomo poteva partorire vedrai che ce la giocavamo!


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sapere chi è il padre del figlio che aspetti è una delle situazioni più umilianti che mi venga in mente


Quoto... :unhappy:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

:unhappy: 

leggere determinate risposte lascia come dire...... perplessi! 

:unhappy:

Qui siamo di fronte a gente che si irrita per della frivola ironia,mandando sentenze. E poi vien detto che è normale una situazione del genere??  ma per favore ditemi che è stato scritto come pesce d'aprile!!

un bambino non è una passeggiata. È una vita. Noi,in particolare noi donne che abbiamo il dono di portarlo in grembo dovremmo avere questo riguardo. Se in una vita siamo state irresponsabili,ora che c'è un'altra persona a cui dobbiamo dar conto,non dobbiamo e non possiamo sfuggire alle responsabilità.  

A me fa paura che a certuni sia data la possibilità di riprodursi... Sarò cattiva..ma cavoli c'è un'altra vita in ballo!! Una VITA. Dobbiamo averne rispetto!! Non stiamo mica a nascondere un bacio... :unhappy: 


forse sono troppo di parte. ..ma una donna qui lo nascose al marito e al figlio...il figlio ha avuto un incidente e non so come venne fuori questo. Il padre che lo ha cresciuto non ce l'ha fatta a continuare come se nulla fosse... ora lui si sente orfano. Ha perso due pilastri della sua vita. Un padre che non è il suo,e una madre.della quale non si fida... e perdere fiducia ne genitori non è una passeggiata da superare!! Finché si scherza bene. Ma su questo proprio no!! 

Tutti grandi per tradire,omettere ecc..ma appena ci si mette nei casini si indietreggia?? Eh no se si sbaglia si paga... in questo caso si deve!


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

è una cosa, che non riesco proprio a comprendere.
Un padre, che ha cresciuto, seguito, curato un figlio per anni,
arriva a rinnegarlo per una cosa, che lui non centra nulla. 
Poi, si ha il coraggio di parlare di amore ... che farsa!

Non so, al solo pensiero, in me scaturisce quella sensazione,
di doverlo proteggere, amare, stargli vicino ancora di più ... 
Perché entrambi hanno subito un "danno" ... ma gli anni assieme,
qualche dannato significato e sentimento lo dovrà pure avere!!!


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una cosa, che non riesco proprio a comprendere.
> Un padre, che ha cresciuto, seguito, curato un figlio per anni,
> ...


Sì, sienne. Anche per me la vita trascorsa insieme ha qualche significato, soprattutto se sei stato in buona fede. 
Discussione interessante, ma abbastanza sterile, comunque. 
Bisognerebbe trovarsi nella situazione per sapere cosa si farebbe.
Un pensiero del tutto personale è che la maggioranza delle donne ( diciamo pure il99%) non terrebbe nascosta una cosa del genere per la paura (sottolineo paura) delle conseguenze future sul figlio che ne venisse a conoscenza più che per un discorso di sani principi morali.


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, sienne. Anche per me la vita trascorsa insieme ha qualche significato, soprattutto se sei stato in buona fede.
> Discussione interessante, ma abbastanza sterile, comunque.
> Bisognerebbe trovarsi nella situazione per sapere cosa si farebbe.
> Un pensiero del tutto personale è che la maggioranza delle donne ( diciamo pure il99%) non terrebbe nascosta una cosa del genere per la paura (sottolineo paura) delle conseguenze future sul figlio che ne venisse a conoscenza più che per un discorso di sani principi morali.




Ciao Chiara,

si, lo credo pure io ... cioè, quoto. 

Già anni fa, avevo letto di questa percentuale così alta. 
Da insegnante, basta immaginarsi, che almeno uno in una classe, 
ne è "toccato". Poi vedi tante di quelle difficoltà ... tante situazioni ... 
Un conto sono i principi, una morale ecc. Un conto sono poi le circostanze,
le risorse di vario tipo ... e le paure - anche nel senso opposto. 

Forse centra anche un aspetto evoluzionistico: si sceglie in base a cosa 
garantisce di più la "sopravvivenza" del figlio ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

una mia prof. e un mio prof. delle medie erano amanti... Entrambi sposati ma a quei tempi entrambi senza figli. C'erano tante voci che giravano... Però si sa come nei paesi si spettegola spesso e volentieri... Lei poi ebbe un bambino e circa un anno dopo lui ebbe una bambina. Le voci continuavano a girare ma erano pur sempre voci. Beh quando i due figli erano sui vent'anni cominciarono a frequentarsi e a quel punto la verità venne fuori per paura che si rischiasse l'incesto, perché il figlio di lei non era del marito ma dell'amante. Grande scandalo nel paese... Il povero ragazzo fu inizialmente ripudiato e cacciato di casa insieme alla madre, ma dopo qualche tempo il padre non biologico si riavvicinò al ragazzo. Anche lui fu cacciato dalla moglie. I due prof. dopo vent'anni di clandestinità uscirono allo scoperto e oggi girano per il paese mano nella mano


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, sienne. Anche per me la vita trascorsa insieme ha qualche significato, soprattutto se sei stato in buona fede.
> Discussione interessante, ma abbastanza sterile, comunque.
> Bisognerebbe trovarsi nella situazione per sapere cosa si farebbe.
> Un pensiero del tutto personale è che la maggioranza delle donne ( diciamo pure il99%) non terrebbe nascosta una cosa del genere per la paura (sottolineo paura) delle conseguenze future sul figlio che ne venisse a conoscenza più che per un discorso di sani principi morali.


non so cosa intenda tu per "sani principi morali"
ma non dare al proprio figlio il diritto di conoscere la verità sulle sue origini direi che è cosa fondamentale , poi chiamala come vuoi.
poi ....bisogna trovarcisi...
no, ci si mette in condizioni di, non ci si trova.
1 sii decide di avere una relazione extra
2 di non usare precauzioni
3 di mentire sulla paternità 
sono tre scelte.
se poi la discussione è sterile direi che lo ènella misura in cui lo sono un po' tutte quante


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ammazza... ma se anche l'uomo poteva partorire vedrai che ce la giocavamo!



Mi sa che non hai capito. Personalmente ho come idea della donna una persona che per quanto simile all'uomo sia dotata di caratteristiche che la rendono migliore. ( non scrivo quali ma...). Nel caso specifico se tutto fosse vero, e mi sa che purtroppo è vero,sono costretto a ricredermi, un'altra favola sfatata. 

Tranquillizzati comunque, non ho scritto che è o diventerebbe peggiore, ma uguale. E non è una bella cosa.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> si, lo credo pure io ... cioè, quoto.
> 
> ...


mi fai un esempio di circostanza che obbliga amentire sullapaternità?
arrivarci forse può essere un percorso travagliato ma la scelta di non parlare è sempre vigliacca


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una cosa, che non riesco proprio a comprendere.
> Un padre, che ha cresciuto, seguito, curato un figlio per anni,
> ...



La penso come te.  


Un bambino se proprio oppure no non ha importanza. Un bambino che cresci è tuo figlio in qualsiasi caso, IN QUALSIASI CASO. Non è il bambino a essere messo in questione in situazioni del genere. NON è IL BAMBINO AD ESSERE MESSO IN QUESTIONE IN SITUAZIONI DEL GENERE. 

non grido a te cara sienne, ma questo è uno di quei casi in cui urlare è il minimo per persone come me.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fai un esempio di circostanza che obbliga amentire sullapaternità?
> arrivarci forse può essere un percorso travagliato ma *la scelta di non parlare è sempre vigliacca*



Quoto.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.



Come ho gia scritto io ne parlerei al figlio solo se il.padre biologicp lo volesse. Che senso avrebbe dirgli sei figlio di un uomo che non ti ha voluto?
Cosi per liberarsi la coscienza? E' un altro discorso quello


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Come ho gia scritto io ne parlerei al figlio solo se il.padre biologicp lo volesse. Che senso avrebbe dirgli sei figlio di un uomo che non ti ha voluto?
> *Cosi per liberarsi la coscienza?* E' un altro discorso quello


si parla prima della nascita , non ci si permette di deviare il corso della vita di un essere umano per un nostro errore.
ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Come ho gia scritto io ne parlerei al figlio solo se il.padre biologicp lo volesse. Che senso avrebbe dirgli sei figlio di un uomo che non ti ha voluto?
> Cosi per liberarsi la coscienza? E' un altro discorso quello



Io non so quando e come dirglielo, menomale che di questi problemi non ne ho. Ma..! so con certezza una cosa, ho voluto conoscere mio padre per sapere se fosse veramente mio padre, se il cognome che ho fosse davvero il mio. E' il mio. 

Nella vita io ho bisogno di sentirmi in pace con me stesso cara figliolosa, non saprei tenermi una cosa del genere dentro, non solo per me, non solo per mio figlio, non solo per il padre naturale, non solo per il padre "falso", solo e anche, perchè io sono così, e sono sicurissimo che è così. E' un diritto sacrosanto sapere chi si è. E' un diritto sacrosanto dire a chi è dentro la situazione tutta la verità, è un diritto sacrosanto potere scegliere, è un diritto sacrosanto prendersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni in qualsiasi frangente.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si parla prima della nascita , non ci si permette *di deviare il corso della vita di un essere umano* per un nostro errore.
> ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Deviare? Ou, ma di che parli? Tu hai DEVIATO il corso della vita di tua figlia praticamente da quando l'hai concepita. Boh.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si parla prima della nascita , non ci si permette di deviare il corso della vita di un essere umano per un nostro errore.
> ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Quoto


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fai un esempio di circostanza che obbliga amentire sullapaternità?
> arrivarci forse può essere un percorso travagliato ma la scelta di non parlare è sempre vigliacca



Ciao


mancanza di prospettive e risorse, di ogni genere ... 
Paure ... di essere isolati ... in certi ambienti, 
non si perdona nulla o anche peggio ... 

Minerva, già solo il fatto di rimanere incinta da una storia extra, la racconta. 
Credo, che non sia necessario commentare questo aspetto nei giorni nostri. 

Non so, ma si parla di un certo "tipo" ... la vigliaccheria ha iniziato molto prima. 
Spero, per coloro che sono "colpiti", che almeno una volta scoperto, 
si dica chi è il padre biologico. Almeno, di dare la possibilità a quel punto di sapere. 

Figurati, so di una storia d'amore tra una donna e un parroco. Quando lei glielo ha
raccontato, lui alla fine, non né voleva sapere e ha deciso di seguire la sua "vocazione". 
Lei, senza formazione né nulla, decide per il silenzio. Anni dopo la cosa è venuta però galla. 
Lei non ha sopportato il silenzio ... e lui, scomunicato. Il marito dopo un travaglio lungo,
ha capito ... (non conosco i particolari ...) e stanno ancora assieme e crescono il figlio ... 

Mah ... è una realtà ... bruttissima ... e le paure e i condizionamenti, 
possono essere tanti ... come anche l'ignoranza e la stupidità ... 
Scusate. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Deviare? Ou, ma di che parli? Tu hai DEVIATO il corso della vita di tua figlia praticamente da quando l'hai concepita. Boh.



Ora visto che tu sei JB e non sbagli mai, non t'incazzi mai, hai sempre ragione, spieghi a più che cazzo hai scritto? *Anche perchè caro JB la figlia di Minerva è sua figlia e non le è stato nascosto nulla. Quindi spara meno minchiate. 

*Il neretto serve per farti capire, e lo aggiunto senza che c'è ne fosse bisogno, così ogni tanto magari mi capisci, demente.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Deviare? Ou, ma di che parli? Tu hai DEVIATO il corso della vita di tua figlia praticamente da quando l'hai concepita. Boh.


non l'ho distorta.
come mai hai questa tolleranza quando hai giudizi esacerbati sulla qualunque?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'ho distorta.
> come mai hai questa tolleranza quando hai giudizi esacerbati sulla qualunque?


Perchè io, a differenza tua, non sono un manicheo fanatico. E comunque, nel caso, l'hai anche distorta. Eccome. I genitori, sai, lo fanno a prescindere.


----------



## @lex (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'ho distorta.
> come mai hai questa tolleranza quando hai giudizi esacerbati sulla qualunque?


Perché gli stai pesantemente sui cojones e quindi pur di darti contro direbbe che. Saddam Hussein è un martire


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè io, a differenza tua, non sono un manicheo fanatico. E comunque, nel caso, l'hai anche distorta. Eccome. I genitori, sai, lo fanno a prescindere.


fanatismo.ok
mi puoi indicare dei casi che ritieni probabili e nei quali anche tu ti saresti comportato così?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> *Perché gli stai pesantemente sui cojones e quindi pur di darti contro direbbe che. *Saddam Hussein è un martire


Affatto, no. E su Saddam, in effetti, se ne potrebbe discutere.


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè io, a differenza tua, non sono un manicheo fanatico. E comunque, nel caso, l'hai anche distorta. Eccome. I genitori, sai, lo fanno a prescindere.


JB, la si può chiamare anche distorsione. Ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
Metterli in una box e farli uscire a 18 anni, per non averli influenzati in nulla?
Così che la natura possa fare il suo percorso? ... Siamo tutti distorti e drittini ... alla fine.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fanatismo.ok
> mi puoi indicare dei casi che ritieni probabili e nei quali anche tu ti saresti comportato così?


Ne ho scritto piuttosto diffusamente ieri sera.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Perché gli stai pesantemente sui cojones e quindi pur di darti contro direbbe che. Saddam Hussein è un martire



E' talmente evidente ...... che non solo sta facendo discorsi totalmente OT, ma è pure convinto nonostante di base ha scritto che gli uomini sono fallaci, gli uomini eh, solo gli uomini, ai dementi si da un'altra opzione.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, la si può chiamare anche distorsione. Ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
> Metterli in una box e farli uscire a 18 anni, per non averli influenzati in nulla?
> Così che la natura possa fare il suo percorso? ... Siamo tutti distorti e drittini ... alla fine.


Sì, infatti stavo giusto dicendo questo.


----------



## @lex (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè io, a differenza tua, non sono un manicheo fanatico. E comunque, nel caso, l'hai anche distorta. Eccome. I genitori, sai, lo fanno a prescindere.


Ma direi che puoi parlare per te.  Grazie a dio la maggioranza dei genitori non distorce nulla. Che lo faccia tu e lo consideri inevitabile èun tuo problema. la cosa peggiore è che lo è anche per i tuoi figli
. incommentabile


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

anzi,lascia stare...sto a parlare con uno che apostrofa mentecatta chi non lapensacome lui.
pensa te l'apertura mentale


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, infatti stavo giusto dicendo questo.



Si capisce, che intendevi questo, comunque. 
Ecco, io sono "drittina" ...  ...


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, la si può chiamare anche distorsione. Ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
> Metterli in una box e farli uscire a 18 anni, per non averli influenzati in nulla?
> Così che la natura possa fare il suo percorso? ... Siamo tutti distorti e drittini ... alla fine.


influenzare è una cosa ,cambiarti  il padre un'altra


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, la si può chiamare anche distorsione. Ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?
> Metterli in una box e farli uscire a 18 anni, per non averli influenzati in nulla?
> Così che la natura possa fare il suo percorso? ... Siamo tutti distorti e drittini ... alla fine.



Perdonami.

Ci vai dietro? 
Non HAI notato che è OT?

Non hai notato che ha insultato gratuitamente Minerva? 

Per il resto basta leggere, mi sono scocciato di far notare.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Ma direi che puoi parlare per te. *Grazie a dio la maggioranza dei genitori non distorce nulla. *Che lo faccia tu e lo consideri inevitabile èun tuo problema. la cosa peggiore è che lo è anche per i tuoi figli
> . incommentabile


Ahahahahahahahahahahahah! Sì sì. Ammazza.


----------



## @lex (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fanatismo.ok
> mi puoi indicare dei casi che ritieni probabili e nei quali anche tu ti saresti comportato così?


Ah ok. vuoi fare il bastian contrario a tutti i costi. a te parrà. cool ma a me risulti triste


----------



## @lex (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahah! Sì sì. Ammazza.


Wow che argomentoni


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi,lascia stare...sto a parlare con uno che apostrofa mentecatta chi non lapensacome lui.
> pensa te l'apertura mentale


Mentecatta, vecchia bacucca, scimunitia, psicolabile, impasticcata, quellochepreferisci, il succo è che non è che semplicemente non la pensi come me, ragioni a cazzo, parli di cose che non conosci da posizioni di concetto che si scontrano con una realtà che tu, amica mia, non conosci e che ben difficilmente rientrerebbe negli steccati mentali che ti sei costruita col tempo. Hai tante di quelle paturnie mentali che, peraltro, darti della metecatta è persino riduttivo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Ah ok. vuoi fare il bastian contrario a tutti i costi. a te parrà. cool ma a me risulti triste


cool una minchia...ma come ti permetti?


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ma di che cavolo si sta parlando?

Lo sappiamo tutti che tra il "dovrebbe essere" e il fatto di come è,
vi è un'abisso in tante cose ... ma veramente tante ... 

Basta dare un'occhiata alla politica ... 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa mattina mentre colazionavo al bar con la mia conchiglia al gianduia e cappuccio con tanta schiuma , leggendo il giornale locale, mi sono imbattuto in un articolo nel quale si raccontava che un padre di un paese qui vicino, ha scoperto facendo un Test di Paternità che il suo ultimo figlio non fosse il suo (non era specificata l'età del bambino), e fin qui posso solo immaginare come il malcapitato si possa essere sentito alla scoperta, continuando a leggere fino in fondo, c'era un estratto di intervista fatto ad un medico che lavora in una struttura dove fanno questo tipo di esami, il quale raccontava che, nell'ultimo decennio, c'è stato un aumento esponenziale di questi esami richiesti dai padri dubbiosi sulla loro paternità (e fin qui ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo in merito ai tradimenti.......:unhappy, e che, il 20% degli stessi confermava la non paternità.
> Ragazzi, stiamo parlando 1 su 5
> 
> Ma mi chiedo, anche non mettendo in dubbio i numeri estrappoltai dall'intervista (che se fossero veri mi verrebbe da piangere), una madre, se ne fosse a conoscenza, come fa a nascondere al proprio marito una cosa del genere? Come si fa a far crescere ad un padre un bambino non suo? E poi, se mai il padre lo venisse a sapere, che danni psicologici vai ad arrecare a lui stesso ma sopratutto al bambino? Come puo essere che, l'egoismo e l'ignoranza umana, possa arrivare a tanto??


posso capire
l'esigenza di sapere la verità
ma per quale motivo
far finire la vicenda sui giornali
dando questa umiliazione
ad un bambino che colpe non ne ha?


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mentecatta, vecchia bacucca, scimunitia, psicolabile, impasticcata, quellochepreferisci, il succo è che non è che semplicemente non la pensi come me, ragioni a cazzo, parli di cose che non conosci da posizioni di concetto che si scontrano con una realtà che tu, amica mia, *non conosci e* che ben difficilmente rientrerebbe negli steccati mentali che ti sei costruita col tempo. Hai tante di quelle paturnie mentali che, peraltro, darti della metecatta è persino riduttivo.


tu si?racconta


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu si?racconta


Bè sì, qualche esperienza più di te da certi punti di vista penso di averla. E' il prezzo che paghi a stare chiusa in convento col cilicio, che ti devo dire. Basta che poi non ciarli tanto per ciarlare su un forum di cazzo.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> 
> 
> Un bambino se proprio oppure no non ha importanza. Un bambino che cresci è tuo figlio in qualsiasi caso, IN QUALSIASI CASO. Non è il bambino a essere messo in questione in situazioni del genere. NON è IL BAMBINO AD ESSERE MESSO IN QUESTIONE IN SITUAZIONI DEL GENERE.
> ...


Claudio, per quanto mi riguarda sono daccordo con te e Sienne su tutta la linea  (sul discorso del continuare ad amare un figlio non tuo dopo la  scoperta). Però penso che prima di dare un giudizio su un argomento così delicato bisogna trovarcisi dentro. Ti esplode la testa quando scorpi il tradimento di tua moglie e hai quella sensazione strana di aver convissuto con un'estranea, immaginiamoci scoprire che la persona che hai accudito una vita non è tuo figlio. Potrai amarlo, volergli ancora bene, ma inevitabilmente qualcosa si rompe. Cosa?? Non lo so....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Considerando 1 su 5 di chi è in dubbio, rapporterei la stessa percentuale a tutti i nati, questo vuol dire che, in Italia, nel 2013 sono nati 534.000 bambini, significa poco più di 100.000 figli del tradimento.............non ci posso credere, la percentuale è falsata.


no, aspè, non volevo dire questo.
Tutti abbiamo un gruppo sanguigno, caratterizzato da un genotipo, che in realtà è sempre una coppia.
data la statistica proposta da Tebe, molto probabilmente uno dei nonni di Tebe era un gruppo 0+, uno dei suoi genitori un genotipo A0+. Lo 0 è un carattere recessivo , per cui con due genitori di gruppo A0 è, se non ricordo male, più probabile che nasca un figlio di gruppo A rispetto a uno di gruppo 0, se solo uno dei due genitori è un genotipo A0, le probabilità che nasca un figlio di gruppo 0 scendono ancora. Ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Deviare? Ou, ma di che parli? Tu hai DEVIATO il corso della vita di tua figlia praticamente da quando l'hai concepita. Boh.


Il solito coglione.....


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Il solito coglione.....


Ah. Sai che non mi pareva davvero d'averti mai insultato?


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Sai che non mi pareva davvero d'averti mai insultato?


Infatti, non l'hai mai fatto e mi spiace molto aver iniziato io, ma certe cose non si possono sentire, sei proprio offensivo quando non ce n'è motivo. Non riesci ad esprimere i tuoi giudizi, che spesso trovo anche intelligenti e sensati, in altro modo?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Infatti, non l'hai mai fatto e mi spiace molto aver iniziato io, ma certe cose non si possono sentire, sei proprio offensivo quando non ce n'è motivo. Non riesci ad esprimere i tuoi giudizi, che spesso trovo anche intelligenti e sensati, in altro modo?


Ma essenzialmente in quella frase che hai quotato cos'hai trovato di offensivo?


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, aspè, non volevo dire questo.
> Tutti abbiamo un gruppo sanguigno, caratterizzato da un genotipo, che in realtà è sempre una coppia.
> data la statistica proposta da Tebe, molto probabilmente uno dei nonni di Tebe era un gruppo 0+, uno dei suoi genitori un genotipo A0+. Lo 0 è un carattere recessivo , per cui con due genitori di gruppo A0 è, se non ricordo male, più probabile che nasca un figlio di gruppo A rispetto a uno di gruppo 0, se solo uno dei due genitori è un genotipo A0, le probabilità che nasca un figlio di gruppo 0 scendono ancora. Ma questo non vuol dire che sia impossibile.


i miei genitori sono entrambi A+, il medico disse che io potevo essere o A o 0, io sono A come anche mia sorella, quindi è probabile che i miei genitori siano AA entrambi o uno AA e l'altro A0
se fossi stata AB o B allora sarebbero stati cazzi


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io avevo premesso che non terrei il bambino. Si stava analizzando il caso di tenere sto bambino. Se fosse figlio di un errore che sia uno certamente ne parlerei col padre. Qualora questo decidesse di volerlo lo direi al marito certo. Nel caso non lo volesse crescere e decidesse di uscire totalmemte dalla vita mia e lavarsene le mani e io comunque volessi tenere il bambino allora no non lo dico al marito.
> È l ultima delle opzioni come vedi. Casi che a me non si presenteranno perche a) non tradire b) *non terrei il bambino.* Ipotizzo. Per cui basta co sto processo alle intenzioni


minchia, però così faresti pagare a tuo figlio il prezzo del tu adulterio con la vita. No, per me questa sarebbe una soluzione impensabile.


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mentecatta, vecchia bacucca, scimunitia, psicolabile, impasticcata, quellochepreferisci, il succo è che non è che semplicemente non la pensi come me, ragioni a cazzo, parli di cose che non conosci da posizioni di concetto che si scontrano con una realtà che tu, amica mia, non conosci e che ben difficilmente rientrerebbe negli steccati mentali che ti sei costruita col tempo. Hai tante di quelle paturnie mentali che, peraltro, darti della metecatta è persino riduttivo.


Minchia, innanzitutto complimenti vivissimi per la capacità di argomentare che ti contraddistingue.
Quando capisci di aver scritto una serie di cazzate senza senso, cominci a insultare a nastro.

Poi guarda, io me ne farei un vanto di non avere certe esperienze.

Io ho avuto una breve relazione sessuale quando ero ancora sposata e avendo un ritardo nel ciclo sono andata in paranoia. E' durata solo qualche giorno. Non è che avessi elementi concreti per temere una gravidanza, ma non ho quasi mai ritardi e non potevo escludere la possibilità di essere incinta e solo l'idea di dover fare il test per accertare la paternità di un eventuale figlio mi ha inorridita. E mai, mai mi ha sfiorato l'idea di mentire al mio marito su una roba del genere.

Il fatto di essermi infilata in una situazione tanto rischiosa mi fa capire quanto sia stata stupida, scriteriata e cogliona. Nessun rimpianto circa le esperienze che ho fatto e il periodo che ho vissuto. Ma se non avessi conosciuto la realtà del tradimento, diciamo che non mi sarei persa molto. Tutto quello che ne deriva non è mai positivo.
E non è che bisogna vivere tutto per capire che certe cose sono stupide e scorrette.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia, però così faresti pagare a tuo figlio il prezzo del tu adulterio con la vita. No, per me questa sarebbe una soluzione impensabile.




dipende in cosa credi sbri. io ho motlo rispetto della vita umana. e amo i bambini. ma se dovessi scoprire di essere incinta di un ipotetico amante non arriverei a far diventare bambino il feto. mi dispiace di questo ma non lo fare i certo per me. lo farei per eviatare drammi futuri.
e lascerei il marito. 
mi sarei spinta troppo oltre, non riuscirei nemmeno a guardarlo in faccia, ne lui ne me stessa....


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

io mi chiedo però perchè si corra il rischio, vuoi mettere le corna al tuo uomo? fallo ma buondio, un preservativo non ha mai ucciso nessuno, anzi!
e non venitemi a dire che a lui non piace o che è tanto bravo che si sa trattenere, io l'ho sempre preteso e.... magia! tutti l'hanno sempre messo


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Minchia, innanzitutto complimenti vivissimi per la capacità di argomentare che ti contraddistingue.
> Quando capisci di aver scritto una serie di cazzate senza senso, cominci a insultare a nastro.
> 
> *Poi guarda, io me ne farei un vanto di non avere certe esperienze.
> ...


Ma non è un vanto, è vero. E' come uno che parla, che ne so, di quanto sia brutta la guerra senza esserci mai stato. O cose così. Se non vivi certe cose mica le capisci o non le capisci appieno. Soprattutto e sicuramente sull'umanità ed i rapporti umani, non tanto, chessò, sulla botanica.


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io mi chiedo però perchè si corra il rischio, vuoi mettere le corna al tuo uomo? fallo ma buondio, un preservativo non ha mai ucciso nessuno, anzi!
> e non venitemi a dire che a lui non piace o che è tanto bravo che si sa trattenere, io l'ho sempre preteso e.... magia! tutti l'hanno sempre messo


Hai ragione tu, non posso che quotarti.

Io l'ho messo poche volte, sono sincera. Il ragazzo in questione era un mio amico, una persona che frequentavo e conoscevo bene e mi sono fidata, così come lui si è fidato di me.

Posso dire che non ero lucidissima, in quel periodo. Non è una giustificazione, ma certamente oggi vivrei le cose in modo molto più assennato.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu, non posso che quotarti.
> 
> Io l'ho messo poche volte, sono sincera. Il ragazzo in questione era un mio amico, una persona che frequentavo e conoscevo bene e mi sono fidata, così come lui si è fidato di me.
> 
> Posso dire che non ero lucidissima, in quel periodo. Non è una giustificazione, ma certamente oggi vivrei le cose in modo molto più assennato.


ma fidarsi di cosa? pure io mi son fidata dei miei amanti, ma perchè stessero zitti, non perchè schizzassero a comando
poi io prendo la pillola e con persone che conoscevo bene il preservativo non lo usavo, ma se capitava quello che non era fidatissimo, col cavolo che si avvicinava senza precauzioni


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma fidarsi di cosa? pure io mi son fidata dei miei amanti, ma perchè stessero zitti, non perchè schizzassero a comando
> poi io prendo la pillola e con persone che conoscevo bene il preservativo non lo usavo, ma se capitava quello che non era fidatissimo, col cavolo che si avvicinava senza precauzioni


Mi fidavo del mio amico e lo conoscevo bene. Comunque ho già detto che hai ragione tu.

Posso dire che il fatto di essere stata tradita più volte dall'uomo che amavo (mio marito) mi ha mandato fuori di testa e non ero tanto in me in quel periodo, ma temo non servirebbe.

Se vuoi mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi fidavo del mio amico e lo conoscevo bene. Comunque ho già detto che hai ragione tu.
> 
> Posso dire che il fatto di essere stata tradita più volte dall'uomo che amavo (mio marito) mi ha mandato fuori di testa e non ero tanto in me in quel periodo, ma temo non servirebbe.
> 
> Se vuoi mi cospargo il capo di cenere e mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci


ma figurati, io voglio solo capire di cosa ti fidavi


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè sì, qualche esperienza più di te da certi punti di vista penso di averla. E' il prezzo che paghi a stare chiusa in convento col cilicio, che ti devo dire. Basta che poi non ciarli tanto per ciarlare su un forum di cazzo.


eh sì, sono io la convinta che parla di robe che non conosce con sicumera


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io mi chiedo però perchè si corra il rischio, vuoi mettere le corna al tuo uomo? fallo ma buondio, un preservativo non ha mai ucciso nessuno, anzi!
> e non venitemi a dire che a lui non piace o che è tanto bravo che si sa trattenere, io l'ho sempre preteso e.... magia! tutti l'hanno sempre messo


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Poi se si decide di no  usare  preservativo, nel caso con il tempo la fiducia lo consenta, sicuramente userei un altro metodo. Rischiare una gravidanza con l'amante é una cosa che proprio non concepisco.
Oddio nel momento che ho un amante non rischio una gravidanza nemneno con il partner a dire il vero


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma fidarsi di cosa? pure io mi son fidata dei miei amanti, ma perchè stessero zitti, non perchè schizzassero a comando
> poi io prendo la pillola e con persone che conoscevo bene il preservativo non lo usavo, ma se capitava quello che non era fidatissimo, col cavolo che si avvicinava senza precauzioni


non esistono fidatissimi in realtà


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

ma allora che parli a fare degli altri?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un vanto, è vero. E' come uno che parla, che ne so, di quanto sia brutta la guerra senza esserci mai stato. O cose così. *Se non vivi certe cose mica le capisci o non le capisci appieno.* Soprattutto e sicuramente sull'umanità ed i rapporti umani, non tanto, chessò, sulla botanica.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non esistono fidatissimi in realtà


fidato nel senso che sapevo dove avesse infilato il suo pisello


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Poi se si decide di no  usare  preservativo, nel caso con il tempo la fiducia lo consenta, sicuramente userei un altro metodo. Rischiare una gravidanza con l'amante é una cosa che proprio non concepisco.
> Oddio nel momento che ho un amante non rischio una gravidanza nemneno con il partner a dire il vero


esatto, come dissi tempo fa a uno,non rischio col mio ragazzo, figurati se rischio con te
e magicamente si è infilato il preservativo


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma figurati, io voglio solo capire di cosa ti fidavi


Ok.

Lo frequentavo assiduamente da circa due anni e sapevo che tipo di persona fosse, quindi non avevo paura delle malattie.
A eventuali gravidanze sinceramente non ho mai pensato. Forse perché col mio ex marito non abbiamo mai usato metodi anticoncezionali (tranne il coito interrotto), io ho un ciclo molto regolare e so bene quando ho l'ovulazione... e perché, sbagliando magari, do per scontato che un uomo di 35-40 anni sappia controllarsi.

Sono stata avventata e superficiale, ma ero nel pieno del trip e riflettevo poco. Non sono rimasta incinta e va bene così.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> fidato nel senso che sapevo dove avesse infilato il suo pisello


non so sai?
perché dovresti anche conoscere la partner del partner e via discorrendo.
un preservativo è sempre cosa buona fino a che non si arriva ad un rapporto più che stabile.
e per come leggiamo qui....sarebbe meglio pure dopo:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì, sono io la convinta che parla di robe che non conosce con sicumera


No no, tu sei la fanatica che parla di cose che non conosce. Non semplicemente convinta.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Lo frequentavo assiduamente da circa due anni e sapevo che tipo di persona fosse, quindi non avevo paura delle malattie.
> A eventuali gravidanze sinceramente non ho mai pensato. Forse perché col mio ex marito non abbiamo mai usato metodi anticoncezionali (tranne il coito interrotto), io ho un ciclo molto regolare e so bene quando ho l'ovulazione... e perché, sbagliando magari, do per scontato che un uomo di 35-40 anni sappia controllarsi.
> ...


il coito interrotto non è un metodo anticoncezionale, anzi, è quello che ha dato vita a circa il 60% dei bambini al mondo


mi sa che io do per scontato che persone di 35/40 anni queste cose le sappiano


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so sai?
> perché dovresti anche conoscere la partner del partner e via discorrendo.
> un preservativo è sempre cosa buona fino a che non si arriva ad un rapporto più che stabile.
> e per come leggiamo qui....sarebbe meglio pure dopo:singleeye:


e anche te hai ragione, infatti sono stati pochi i fidatissimi


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma chi lo dice? E perché no? Per una retorica corretta?
> Non ti porta nessun piatto caldo a tavola ... in questa società ipocrita.
> ...


ma certo che in una situazione del genere la decisione dovrebbe essere presa, in primis, per l'interesse del nascituro. Però... il problema dell'ipocrisia è che non è mai riconosciuta come tale da chi la pratica.
Mi spiego meglio.
Sicuramente una situazione del genere crea una difficoltà sia al bambino che alla madre.
Ora... io di madri single ne conosco... e alcune sono in difficoltà... però a mezzogiorno sto al lavoro pure io Sienne, ci sono sempre stata, i miei problemi me li sono smazzati, i miei figli hanno mangiato in mensa e poi hanno imparato a cucinare: si fanno delle scelte, se ne pagano le conseguenze, anche quando sono scomode, ovviamente dando la priorità alla sopravvivenza... ma problemi di sopravvivenza li hanno pure le famiglie, dove ci sono uomini che fanno anche due lavori per mantenere i figli. 
Io conosco pure degli uomini che si sono spaccati in quattro per dare tutto ciò che potevano ai loro figli, eh?
Anche quelli separati, che non è che se la spassino tutti da single di ritorno.
Se ti metti in una situazione di cacca non è che sei giustificato a mentire ed ingannare sulla vita degli altri perchè se dicessi la verità la tua vita probabilmente sarebbe più dura. Se lo fai sei ipocrita quanto la società che tanto critichi(tu generico). Partendo da questo mi chiedo quante abbiano preso la decisione di tacere perchè era in ballo la loro sopravvivenza e quante invece perchè era in ballo la colf, per dire.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, tu sei la fanatica che parla di cose che non conosce. Non semplicemente convinta.


sì, sì.tu ne hai  hai la licenza  come 007 (licenza di sparare cazzate sulla gente)


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora che parli a fare degli altri?


Io? Io parlo per quello che conosco. Tu, casomai, cianci di cose che non sai e non fai con, appunto, l'infallibilità di chi è nel "giusto" e punta il dito, come dicevo ieri sera, sullo "sbagliato" sempre, a prescindere da tutto, manco si trattasse della terza legge di Newton e non di qualcosa che è suscettibile di ben più di una valutazione.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

non direi proprio . 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io?* Io parlo per quello che conosco*. Tu, casomai, cianci di cose che non sai e non fai con, appunto, l'infallibilità di chi è nel "giusto" e punta il dito, come dicevo ieri sera, sullo "sbagliato" sempre, a prescindere da tutto, manco si trattasse della terza legge di Newton e non di qualcosa che è suscettibile di ben più di una valutazione.


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> il coito interrotto *non è un metodo anticoncezionale*, anzi, è quello che ha dato vita a circa il 60% dei bambini al mondo
> 
> 
> mi sa che io do per scontato che persone di 35/40 anni queste cose le sappiano


Vero, ma io sono arrivata a 40 anni senza aver procreato se non per mia volontà. Ho due figli e ho deciso di averli.

Ripeto, io mi conosco bene, ho un ciclo regolarissimo, mi accorgo di avere l'ovulazione e con me questo metodo ha sempre funzionato. Capisco che ci vuole molta intesa e una grande conoscenza dei segnali che il corpo ti manda... e anche così non è sicuro (come del resto non sono sicuri al 100% tutti i metodi anticoncezionali).

Detto questo, ho già specificato che hai ragione tu e che bisogna usare le precauzioni? No? Allora lo specifico: ha ragione birba, meglio usare il preservativo.

Io aggiungo che sarebbe meglio non cornificare, ma sono antiquata


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi proprio .


Non è che sto qui a fare a chi piscia più lontano con te, sai? Che a me frega cazzi già di fare a chi ne sa di più a prescindere, poi di farlo con una cinquantenne ultratarata che si forma le opinioni con la rubrica del gossip del tgcom, non ti dico. Vai ad abbottare le palle a quel cultore del bello (anche altrui) di tuo marito, se non sei convinta. Oppure scrivi a dagospia.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero, ma io sono arrivata a 40 anni senza aver procreato se non per mia volontà. Ho due figli e ho deciso di averli.
> 
> Ripeto, io mi conosco bene, ho un ciclo regolarissimo, mi accorgo di avere l'ovulazione e con me questo metodo ha sempre funzionato. Capisco che ci vuole molta intesa e una grande conoscenza dei segnali che il corpo ti manda... e anche così non è sicuro (come del resto non sono sicuri al 100% tutti i metodi anticoncezionali).
> 
> ...


io lo chiamo culo, mia mamma sostiene le stesse cose che sostieni te, ma siccome ho tante amiche che a 30 anni hanno figli grandicelli, ti dico che se tu sei stata fortunata, sei un'eccezione e non la regola
sulle corna... io dico che forse sarebbe meglio non farle, ma che se si fanno, che si facciano coscientemente


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io lo chiamo culo, mia mamma sostiene le stesse cose che sostieni te, ma siccome ho tante amiche che a 30 anni hanno figli grandicelli, ti dico che se tu sei stata fortunata, sei un'eccezione e non la regola
> sulle corna... io dico che forse sarebbe meglio non farle, ma che se si fanno, che si facciano coscientemente


Culo? Quasi vent'anni di rapporti sessuali con il proprio marito e due figli concepiti sono nei momenti in cui si faceva sesso liberamente proprio per procreare?

Può essere, ma mi pare strano. Ma può essere.


----------



## birba (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Culo? Quasi vent'anni di rapporti sessuali con il proprio marito e due figli sono nel momenti in cui si faceva sesso liberamente proprio per procreare?
> 
> Può essere, ma mi pare strano. Ma può essere.


sì io lo chiamo culo, sei una donna fortunata, non hai voluto figli e non li hai avuti, li hai voluti e sei rimasta incinta
conosco persone alle quali è successo il contrario, ne conosco una che è rimasta incinta nonostante la pillola e altre che vorrebbero figli e non riescono ad averli
fai te


----------



## sienne (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma certo che in una situazione del genere la decisione dovrebbe essere presa, in primis, per l'interesse del nascituro. Però... il problema dell'ipocrisia è che non è mai riconosciuta come tale da chi la pratica.
> Mi spiego meglio.
> Sicuramente una situazione del genere crea una difficoltà sia al bambino che alla madre.
> Ora... io di madri single ne conosco... e alcune sono in difficoltà... però a mezzogiorno sto al lavoro pure io Sienne, ci sono sempre stata, i miei problemi me li sono smazzati, i miei figli hanno mangiato in mensa e poi hanno imparato a cucinare: si fanno delle scelte, se ne pagano le conseguenze, anche quando sono scomode, ovviamente dando la priorità alla sopravvivenza... ma problemi di sopravvivenza li hanno pure le famiglie, dove ci sono uomini che fanno anche due lavori per mantenere i figli.
> ...



Ciao 

ma guarda, che concordo con questo pensiero. 
Parallelamente, ne ho fatto un altro. Lasciando da parte quelli che scelgono la colf, 
lì è palese ... chiaro come il sole ... non né vale neanche la pena parlarne. 

Ma non tutti hanno il coraggio o le possibilità di affrontare ...
Se già cadi incinta, scusa, capestrata sei già stata ... cioè, in qualcosa sei messa male. 
Mettici poi, tutta una sfilza di situazioni o condizioni ... paure ecc. ecc. 

Sbri, parliamoci chiaro: Non tutti hanno le palle ... e non tutti se le possono permettere ... 
E inoltre, avere le palle, non sempre è la strada migliore in questa società ... 
Quello che vedo è, che alcuni bambini neanche mangiano a mezzo giorno, 
se la voglio proprio dire tutta. Non lo so, cosa sia meglio ... alcuni proprio non ce la fanno. 
A quel punto mi chiedo, cosa cazzo manca in tutta questa società! Cosa? ...

So, ad esempio, che certe scelte che ho preso, me le sono potute permettere. 
Ma non è da tutti. Basta leggere qui ... e con questo, non significa che sia meglio,
ma ho più risorse ... sia personali che materiali ... Scusami l'arroganza. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero, ma io sono arrivata a 40 anni senza aver procreato se non per mia volontà. Ho due figli e ho deciso di averli.
> 
> Ripeto, io mi conosco bene, ho un ciclo regolarissimo, mi accorgo di avere l'ovulazione e con me questo metodo ha sempre funzionato. Capisco che ci vuole molta intesa e una grande conoscenza dei segnali che il corpo ti manda... e anche così non è sicuro (come del resto non sono sicuri al 100% tutti i metodi anticoncezionali).
> 
> ...


diciamo che però non è da consigliare


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> sì io lo chiamo culo, sei una donna fortunata, non hai voluto figli e non li hai avuti, li hai voluti e sei rimasta incinta
> conosco persone alle quali è successo il contrario, ne conosco una che è rimasta incinta nonostante la pillola e altre che vorrebbero figli e non riescono ad averli
> fai te


Ah bè, sul fatto che sono fortunata ad avere avuto i miei figli nel momento in cui li ho voluti sono d'accordo.

Anch'io ho amiche che non possono avere figli ed è durissima per loro... una di loro, la mia migliore amica, dopo quasi dieci anni e il percorso per l'adozione già a buon punto, è rimasta incinta e tra pochi giorni diventerò zia... bellissima sensazione, è una grande gioia


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo che però non è da consigliare


Certo, l'ho già detto e lo ribadisco.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, l*'ho già detto* e lo ribadisco.


ops


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops


Praticamente sono 3 pagine che lo dico 

Ma lo ribadisco se serve. Mi raccomando, non fate come me: usate il preservativo!!!!!


----------



## Zod (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma guarda, che concordo con questo pensiero.
> Parallelamente, ne ho fatto un altro. Lasciando da parte quelli che scelgono la colf,
> ...


http://www.indiavventura.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Steve-McCurry-INDIA-Monsoon1.jpg

Ha l'acqua alla gola ma è sereno nel volto.


----------



## Zod (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma certo che in una situazione del genere la decisione dovrebbe essere presa, in primis, per l'interesse del nascituro. Però... il problema dell'ipocrisia è che non è mai riconosciuta come tale da chi la pratica.
> Mi spiego meglio.
> Sicuramente una situazione del genere crea una difficoltà sia al bambino che alla madre.
> Ora... io di madri single ne conosco... e alcune sono in difficoltà... però a mezzogiorno sto al lavoro pure io Sienne, ci sono sempre stata, i miei problemi me li sono smazzati, i miei figli hanno mangiato in mensa e poi hanno imparato a cucinare: si fanno delle scelte, se ne pagano le conseguenze, anche quando sono scomode, ovviamente dando la priorità alla sopravvivenza... ma problemi di sopravvivenza li hanno pure le famiglie, dove ci sono uomini che fanno anche due lavori per mantenere i figli.
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Zod (2 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Io parlo per quello che conosco. Tu, casomai, cianci di cose che non sai e non fai con, appunto, l'infallibilità di chi è nel "giusto" e punta il dito, come dicevo ieri sera, sullo "sbagliato" sempre, a prescindere da tutto, manco si trattasse della terza legge di Newton e non di qualcosa che è suscettibile di ben più di una valutazione.


Ad ogni Newton corrisponde un Joey Blow...


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero, ma io sono arrivata a 40 anni senza aver procreato se non per mia volontà. Ho due figli e ho deciso di averli.
> 
> Ripeto, io mi conosco bene, ho un ciclo regolarissimo, mi accorgo di avere l'ovulazione e con me questo metodo ha sempre funzionato. Capisco che ci vuole molta intesa e una grande conoscenza dei segnali che il corpo ti manda... e anche così non è sicuro (come del resto non sono sicuri al 100% tutti i metodi anticoncezionali).
> 
> ...


----------



## sienne (3 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

nuovamente rimango ... così ... un po' tantino basita. 
Il discorso continua ad andare sull'aspetto della decisione della donna. 
Solo Ultimo ha reagito su quell'aspetto, che riguarda il padre ... 

Un padre, che da peso a ovaia, sperma ecc. ... possesso, alla fine, 
e non al legame che si costruisce a prescindere da tutto, che è dettato dall'affetto. 
Lì, tutto legittimo? Giusto o comprensibile che reagisca così? Che disconosca un figlio?
E perché? Perché all'improvviso ciò che qui viene tanto decantato del confine tra
genitori e figli, difronte a ciò non vale più? Perché? ... 

Se già si parla di assumersi le proprie responsabilità, perché il padre non 
viene sottoposto anche a questa misura? Ha pur sempre accettato il ruolo di padre ... 
ed ha sposato e scelto alla fine quella donna ... Perché nessuna reazione a riguardo?


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Culo? Quasi vent'anni di rapporti sessuali con il proprio marito e due figli concepiti sono nei momenti in cui si faceva sesso liberamente proprio per procreare?
> 
> Può essere, ma mi pare strano. Ma può essere.


Il coito interrotto è come giocare alla roulette russa se non si vogliono figli. Puoi vincere tranquillamente e uscirne vivo. Ma non è per bravura se questo accade 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nuovamente rimango ... così ... un po' tantino basita.
> Il discorso continua ad andare sull'aspetto della decisione della donna.
> ...


PERCHÉ IL PATTO CHE SI INSTAURA TRA UOMO E DONNA È STATO ABBATTUTO NELLE FONDAMENTA ED È CROLLATO MISERAMENTE E ANCORA PIÙ GRAVE TRUCCANDO LE CARTE. IO NON DISCONOSCEREI NESSUNO MA POSSO CAPIRE CHE LA REAZIONE AD UN INGANNO CHE HA FATTO CROLLARE TUTTE, E DICO TUTTE, LE CERTEZZE DELLA MIA VITA DI COPPIA POSSA ESSERE DI TOTALE RIFIUTO. SENZA CHE QUESTO IO DEBBA PASSARE PER UN UOMO CHE NON SI PRENDE LE PROPRIE RESPONSABILITÀ. ADDIRITTURA QUA SI PASSA PURE A COLPEVOLIZZARE L‘UOMO CHE SICCOME HA SCELTO QUELLA DONNA DEVE PRENDERSI TUTTO IL PACCHETTO SE QUESTA SI RIVELA UNA PESSIMA (E SONO FIN TROPPO BUONO DICENDO PESSIMA) COMPAGNA. MA STAI SCHERZANDO SPERO!!!!!!!!
PS: E IL MAIUSCOLO È VOLUTO


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2014)

Sarà che sono donna... Sarà che il rischio quando gioco con bambini altrui è di rapirli e portarmeli a casa tutti...

peró sento anche io quello che sente Sienne. Non riesck ad immedesimarmi in un.uomo che dopo aver allevato per anni un figlio, scoprendo che questo figlio non è suo biologicamente, lo ripudia.
cacciare la madre, ok, fin lí ci arrivo, chiaramente.
ma nonostante io cerchi di immaginare il profondo sconvolgimento dell'uomo, che questo porti a disconoscere il legame VERO instaurato in tanto anni con questo bambino innocente e bisognoso... Non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sarà che sono donna... Sarà che il rischio quando gioco con bambini altrui è di rapirli e portarmeli a casa tutti...
> 
> peró sento anche io quello che sente Sienne. *Non riesck ad immedesimarmi in un.uomo che dopo aver allevato per anni un figlio, scoprendo che questo figlio non è suo biologicamente, lo ripudia.
> *cacciare la madre, ok, fin lí ci arrivo, chiaramente.
> ma nonostante io cerchi di immaginare il profondo sconvolgimento dell'uomo, che questo porti a disconoscere il legame VERO instaurato in tanto anni con questo bambino innocente e bisognoso... Non riesco a capirlo.


Infatti è allucinante proprio come concetto.


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sarà che sono donna... Sarà che il rischio quando gioco con bambini altrui è di rapirli e portarmeli a casa tutti...
> 
> peró sento anche io quello che sente Sienne. Non riesck ad immedesimarmi in un.uomo che dopo aver allevato per anni un figlio, scoprendo che questo figlio non è suo biologicamente, lo ripudia.
> cacciare la madre, ok, fin lí ci arrivo, chiaramente.
> ma nonostante io cerchi di immaginare il profondo sconvolgimento dell'uomo, che questo porti a disconoscere il legame VERO instaurato in tanto anni con questo bambino innocente e bisognoso... Non riesco a capirlo.


The truman show.


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è allucinante proprio come concetto.


Sei un grandissimo coglione come pochi. allucinante non è il concetto di chi causa questa situazione ma in questo caso si. vergognati va.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sei un grandissimo coglione come pochi. allucinante non è il concetto di chi causa questa situazione ma in questo caso si. vergognati va.


Quindi tu se scoprissi che la tua amatissima figlia ventenne è di un altro la manderesti affanculo con tanti saluti?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sarà che sono donna... Sarà che il rischio quando gioco con bambini altrui è di rapirli e portarmeli a casa tutti...
> 
> peró sento anche io quello che sente Sienne. *Non riesck ad immedesimarmi in un.uomo che dopo aver allevato per anni un figlio, scoprendo che questo figlio non è suo biologicamente, lo ripudia.*
> cacciare la madre, ok, fin lí ci arrivo, chiaramente.
> ma nonostante io cerchi di immaginare il profondo sconvolgimento dell'uomo, che questo porti a disconoscere il legame VERO instaurato in tanto anni con questo bambino innocente e bisognoso... Non riesco a capirlo.


sono d'accordo su questo. anni fa ci fu cossiga che per fare annullare il suo matrimonio disconobbe i figli ...a me parve aberrante


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nuovamente rimango ... così ... un po' tantino basita.
> Il discorso continua ad andare sull'aspetto della decisione della donna.
> ...


Credo che sia davvero allucinante che un padre ripudi un figlio che ha cresciuto ma do ragione ad Alex nel dire che l'errore madornale ed imperdonabile é quello della madre.
Poi certo ci  si aspetta che un padre faccia la scelta giusta ma devo dire che é davvero un brutto colpo e posso comprendere il momento di rifiuto che poi puó essere recuperato


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi tu se scoprissi che la tua amatissima figlia ventenne è di un altro la manderesti affanculo con tanti saluti?


idiota patentato mia figlia diciottenne È di un altro. e impara a leggere. Ho scritto che Io non mi comporterei in questp modo ma posso capire ed empatizzo con un uomo che ha vede la propria vita crollare sotto uno dei peggiori inganni che si possano perpetrare. tu invece empatizzi con una troia che inganna figlio e compagno per una vita. direi che c‘è da trarne qualche conclusione su di te. e nessuna positiva 
È incredibile come è umano e fallace chi scopa on giro e concepisce un bambino falsando una paternità mentre un padre che sicuramente è andato giustamente fuori di testa è allucinante. ma andare a nascondersi non prima di essersi cosparsi di merda no?~


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono d'accordo su questo. anni fa ci fu cossiga che per fare annullare il suo matrimonio disconobbe i figli ...a me parve aberrante



questa non la sapevo
che tristezza


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Sarà che sono donna... Sarà che il rischio quando gioco con bambini altrui è di rapirli e portarmeli a casa tutti...*
> .


allora non sono la sola
ad avere certi pensieri
:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora non sono la sola
> ad avere certi pensieri
> :smile:


C'è poco da fare... Hanno un profumo irresistibile...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> idiota patentato mia figlia diciottenne È di un altro. e impara a leggere. Ho scritto che Io non mi comporterei in questp modo ma posso capire ed empatizzo con un uomo che ha vede la propria vita crollare sotto uno dei peggiori inganni che si possano perpetrare. tu invece empatizzi con una troia che inganna figlio e compagno per una vita. direi che c‘è da trarne qualche conclusione su di te. e nessuna positiva
> È incredibile come è umano e fallace chi scopa on giro e concepisce un bambino falsando una paternità mentre un padre che sicuramente è andato giustamente fuori di testa è allucinante. ma andare a nascondersi non prima di essersi cosparsi di merda no?~


ma perche devi essere cosi aggressivo e dire troia? 
non ti e' successa sta cosa, stai calmo. 
non puoi aggredire e offendere chi ha un opinione diversa dalla tua.


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C'è poco da fare... Hanno un profumo irresistibile...


e le smorfiette?
e le manine con
i buchini della ciccia?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> *idiota patentato mia figlia diciottenne È di un altro*. e impara a leggere. Ho scritto che Io non mi comporterei in questp modo ma posso capire ed empatizzo con un uomo che ha vede la propria vita crollare sotto uno dei peggiori inganni che si possano perpetrare. tu invece empatizzi con una troia che inganna figlio e compagno per una vita. direi che c‘è da trarne qualche conclusione su di te. e nessuna positiva
> È incredibile come è umano e fallace chi scopa on giro e concepisce un bambino falsando una paternità mentre un padre che sicuramente è andato giustamente fuori di testa è allucinante. ma andare a nascondersi non prima di essersi cosparsi di merda no?~


E sti cazzi. Io ho scritto un'altra cosa, impara a leggere tu. Oltretutto la tua è una situazione completamente differente da quella che si prospettava all'inizio. Io non empatizzo affatto con uno che ama una figlia e da un giorno all'altro non più. Non è possibile, o pensabile, comportarsi così. Per un adulto. Per uno invece che ha gravi problemi di maturità, in effetti, magari no. Ma sono, appunto, problemi suoi.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che sia davvero allucinante che un padre ripudi un figlio che ha cresciuto ma do ragione ad Alex nel dire che l'errore madornale ed imperdonabile é quello della madre.
> Poi certo ci  si aspetta che un padre faccia la scelta giusta ma devo dire che é davvero un brutto colpo e posso comprendere il momento di rifiuto che poi puó essere recuperato


Un distacco momentaneo lo posso capire... Ti sembra di essere stato colpito da un masso e barcolli...
ma poi, pensi che gli hai insegnato ad andare in bici, che si è confidato con te per le prime passioncelle, che gli hai tenuto la mano quando aveva paura o stava male... Sei suo padre...
e questo non c'entra nulla con quanto è stato grave quello che ha fatto la madre.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

mi fate sorridere perche siete ottusini. 
qual'e' la differenza tra: una/uno qualsiasi di voi che ha tradito SCOPANDO con l amante, ma guarda che botta di culo, non si e' rotto il preservativo. 
e invece un altro/a che lo fa e guarda un po che sfiga si rompe il preservativo.
caso A va bene
caso B troia che tradisce e si fa mettere incinta....

bah.....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ad ogni Newton corrisponde un Joey Blow...



Io devo ringraziarvi sul serio, da quando sono entrato qua dentro ho imparato molto, tantissimo, e giuro che non sapevo che a Newton piacessero le cassiere. 

PS: Un tempo grammaticalmente parlando avrei scritto "piacciono" . GRAZIE forum..! 

ps: ps: ma si scrive piacciono o piacessero? mariiiaa che dilemma.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *mi fate sorridere perche siete ottusini. *
> qual'e' la differenza tra: una/uno qualsiasi di voi che ha tradito SCOPANDO con l amante, ma guarda che botta di culo, non si e' rotto il preservativo.
> e invece un altro/a che lo fa e guarda un po che sfiga si rompe il preservativo.
> caso A va bene
> ...


alè.non gliela posso fare


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi fate sorridere perche siete ottusini.
> qual'e' la differenza tra: una/uno qualsiasi di voi che ha tradito SCOPANDO con l amante, ma guarda che botta di culo, non si e' rotto il preservativo.
> e invece un altro/a che lo fa e guarda un po che sfiga si rompe il preservativo.
> caso A va bene
> ...


Intanto non contesto la sfiga del preservativo che si rompe. A parte che esiste la pillola del giorno dopo.
Comunque sia davanti alla sfiga del rimanere incinta dell'amante ti prendi la responsabilità verso il padre vero e il marito e soprattutto verso il figlio di dire la verità.
Per inciso non ho dato della troia a nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non contesto la sfiga del preservativo che si rompe. A parte che esiste la pillola del giorno dopo.
> Comunque sia davanti alla sfiga del rimanere incinta dell'amante ti prendi la responsabilità verso il padre vero e il marito e soprattutto verso il figlio di dire la verità.
> Per inciso non ho dato della troia a nessuno.


per inciso sai bene a chi mi riferivo. 
non sta a te stabilire quali siano le responsabilita che una persona deve prendersi.
tu ouoi parlare per te e di cosa faresti tu. 
poi come e' sta stroria? la pillola del giorno dopo si, ma "io non terrei il bamnino" no?
quella e' la mia prima opzione, anzi la seconda perche non mi troverei ad anadre a letto con uno che non sia il mio compagno.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alè.non gliela posso fare


capita..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per inciso sai bene a chi mi riferivo.
> non sta a te stabilire quali siano le responsabilita che una persona deve prendersi.
> tu ouoi parlare per te e di cosa faresti tu.
> poi come e' sta stroria? la pillola del giorno dopo si, ma "io non terrei il bamnino" no?
> quella e' la mia prima opzione, anzi la seconda perche non mi troverei ad anadre a letto con uno che non sia il mio compagno.


Ovvio che parlo per me
Tu non parli per te?
Se posso evitare un aborto con la pillola del giorno dopo lo faccio altrimenti anch'io potrei pensare all'aborto ma non so se avrei coraggio.
In ogni caso siamo partiti dal fattp che tu concepisci che una donna metta su un fatto simile.
PER ME é inconcepibile


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio che parlo per me
> Tu non parli per te?
> Se posso evitare un aborto con la pillola del giorno dopo lo faccio altrimenti anch'io potrei pensare all'aborto ma non so se avrei coraggio.
> In ogni caso siamo partiti dal fattp che tu concepisci che una donna metta su un fatto simile.
> PER ME é inconcepibile


per me e' incoincepibile che voi non lo concepiate!!!!
cacchio vogliamo/volete essere coerente? anche il tradimento fa schifo. il marito l hai gia tradito (non tu, dico tu donna traditrice rimasta incinta della mante) la cazzata l hai gia fatta prima di vedere quella linetta diventare un + .
perche non devi confessare il tradimento ma vuoi confessare qualcosa di ancora piu devastante?
poi penso anche....e se aveste gia un figlio? togli il padre naturale al primo figlio per fare la bella madonnina dai sentimenti puri e dalla coscienza pulita?
maddai.......


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per me e' incoincepibile che voi non lo concepiate!!!!
> cacchio vogliamo/volete essere coerente? anche il tradimento fa schifo. il marito l hai gia tradito (non tu, dico tu donna traditrice rimasta incinta della mante) la cazzata l hai gia fatta prima di vedere quella linetta diventare un + .
> perche non devi confessare il tradimento ma vuoi confessare qualcosa di ancora piu devastante?
> poi penso anche....e se aveste gia un figlio? togli il padre naturale al primo figlio per fare la bella madonnina dai sentimenti puri e dalla coscienza pulita?
> maddai.......


Credo davvero che nonostante il tradimento sia sbagliato le due carognate non siano minimamente compatibili.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Ma come si fa a far crescere a un uomo un figlio non suo senza che lui lo sappia???!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per me e' incoincepibile che voi non lo concepiate!!!!
> cacchio vogliamo/volete essere coerente? anche il tradimento fa schifo. il marito l hai gia tradito (non tu, dico tu donna traditrice rimasta incinta della mante) la cazzata l hai gia fatta prima di vedere quella linetta diventare un + .
> perche non devi confessare il tradimento ma vuoi confessare qualcosa di ancora piu devastante?
> poi penso anche....e se aveste gia un figlio? togli il padre naturale al primo figlio per fare la bella madonnina dai sentimenti puri e dalla coscienza pulita?
> maddai.......


caciotti', aripijate...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo davvero che nonostante il tradimento sia sbagliato le due carognate non siano minimamente compatibili.


eh no farfi. non puoi dire questo.
comunque menti, comunque nascondi. cmq hai messo in mezzo una terza persona e ti sei data a questa terza persona.
io non penso che chi resta incinta dell amate e poi resta col marito senza dire nulla, l abbia fatto perche lo voleva, cioe' che non voleva restare incinta. magari e' successo, un errore, uno sbaglio. ma e' troppo comodo riconoscere quello sbaglio madornale solo se le conseguenza sono peggiori.
tu lo sbaglio amdornale gia lo stai facendo quando stai mezza nuda con l amante nel letto.
quello che dico io e' che non fai del male a nessuno se ami tuo figlio, tuo marito lo ama , lo crescete insieme e nessuno sa nulla. hai dato la vita ad una creatura, hai dato a tuo marito un figlio da amare (anche che non e' suo, ma lui non lo sa), tu starai una merda per il resto della tua vita, ma mi sembra quella gia una punizione sufficiente, ma ci convivrai...
il problema nasce se viene fuori tutto. a quel punto ne paghi le conseguenza ma che avresti pagato lo stesso a dire tutto dall inizio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a far crescere a un uomo un figlio non suo senza che lui lo sappia???!!!!


Eh, non glielo dici. (...)


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo davvero che nonostante il tradimento sia sbagliato le due carognate non siano minimamente compatibili.



non sono compatibili perchè il tradimento è una scelta
invece rimanere incinta dell'amante è un fatto non voluto ma capitato per motivi anche evitabilissimi, a meno che non si voglia ipotizzare che la donna rimanga apposta incinta dell'amante, ma mi sembra un caso estremo
quindi nel primo caso si tratterebbe di confessare una scelta, nel secondo una conseguenza non voluta della scelta di cui sopra...insomma è come dire che dai casini possono nascere casini ancor peggiori, e come dico sempre sarebbe auspicabile che chi ha creato i casini sia anche tenuto a cercare di metterli a posto


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio che parlo per me
> Tu non parli per te?
> Se posso evitare un aborto con la pillola del giorno dopo lo faccio altrimenti anch'io potrei pensare all'aborto ma non so se avrei coraggio.
> In ogni caso siamo partiti dal fattp che tu concepisci che una donna metta su un fatto simile.
> PER ME é inconcepibile


Non so, per me possono coesistere "concepibile" e "molto molto brutto".
nel senso, riesco ad immaginare la paura ela vergogna di una donna che -sbagliando- si trova a portare in grembo il figlio di un altro. "Concepisco" che arrivi a decidere di portare avanti l'inganno. O che non riesca a trovare la forza di dirlo. Riesco a vedere i meCcanismi che la possono portare a ritenere che per questo figlio sia meglio crescere nella famiglia, col padre non biologico, pure nell'inganno. Concepirlo non significa dire che fa bene, sia chiaro. 

Invece non riesco a concepire, nel senso che non riesco in nessun modo a vedere i meccanismi, che un padre smetta di amare il proprio figlio dopo anni di accudimento. Questa la trovo una cosa brutta E inconcepibile.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no farfi. non puoi dire questo.
> comunque menti, comunque nascondi. cmq hai messo in mezzo una terza persona e ti sei data a questa terza persona.
> io non penso che chi resta incinta dell amate e poi resta col marito senza dire nulla, l abbia fatto perche lo voleva, cioe' che non voleva restare incinta. magari e' successo, un errore, uno sbaglio. ma e' troppo comodo riconoscere quello sbaglio madornale solo se le conseguenza sono peggiori.
> tu lo sbaglio amdornale gia lo stai facendo quando stai mezza nuda con l amante nel letto.
> ...


Ma le cobseguenze non le pago io.
Le conseguenze le paga MIO FIGLIO.
Come fai ogni giorno a guardare tuo figlio che gipca e si relaziona con tuo marito e sapere che é figlio di un altro?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora non sono la sola
> ad avere certi pensieri
> :smile:



Non sei la sola..... Io respiro ogni giorno odore di bambini, è il miglior odore che si possa sentire. Vabbè non centra nulla lo so, ma se si parla di bambini io non capisco nulla e divento felice pensando ai mie, pensa un po te che che sono felice anche quando piangono.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no farfi. non puoi dire questo.
> comunque menti, comunque nascondi. cmq hai messo in mezzo una terza persona e ti sei data a questa terza persona.
> io non penso che chi resta incinta dell amate e poi resta col marito senza dire nulla, l abbia fatto perche lo voleva, cioe' che non voleva restare incinta. magari e' successo, un errore, uno sbaglio. ma e' troppo comodo riconoscere quello sbaglio madornale solo se le conseguenza sono peggiori.
> tu lo sbaglio amdornale gia lo stai facendo quando stai mezza nuda con l amante nel letto.
> ...


ma tu stai male veramente....babba bia...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma le cobseguenze non le pago io.
> Le conseguenze le paga MIO FIGLIO.
> Come fai ogni giorno a guardare tuo figlio che gipca e si relaziona con tuo marito e sapere che é figlio di un altro?


nello stesso modo in cui torni a casa e fai l amore con tuo marito guardandolo neglio occhi dopo che hai fatto sesso con l amante.
ne piu ne meno.
ne odi la bugia la menzogna e l inganno li odi in toto. non solo quando ti fa comodo. 
nessuno dei due casi ha conseguenza se non cionfessato: ne il semplice tradimento ne il tradimento con prole adultera.
lo vedi ? lo scrivi pure tu: come fai a guardare.....? sensi di colpa....coscienza. 
a tuo figlio il padre non lo leva nessuno se non tu non parli, come a te il amrito non lo leva nessuno se non confessi il trdimento


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un distacco momentaneo lo posso capire... Ti sembra di essere stato colpito da un masso e barcolli...
> ma poi, pensi che gli hai insegnato ad andare in bici, che si è confidato con te per le prime passioncelle, che gli hai tenuto la mano quando aveva paura o stava male... Sei suo padre...
> e questo non c'entra nulla con quanto è stato grave quello che ha fatto la madre.



No nausicaa, quando sono stato tradito ho pensato delle cose allucinanti, anche che non fossero i miei figli, nonostante ciò nel rapporto non è cambiato nulla, anzi li amavo ancor di più data la situazione che si era creata e temevo per loro. Comunque è soltanto un mio parere.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per me e' incoincepibile che voi non lo concepiate!!!!
> cacchio vogliamo/volete essere coerente? anche il tradimento fa schifo. il marito l hai gia tradito (non tu, dico tu donna traditrice rimasta incinta della mante) la cazzata l hai gia fatta prima di vedere quella linetta diventare un + .
> perche non devi confessare il tradimento ma vuoi confessare qualcosa di ancora piu devastante?
> poi penso anche....e se aveste gia un figlio? togli il padre naturale al primo figlio per fare la bella madonnina dai sentimenti puri e dalla coscienza pulita?
> maddai.......



Figliolosa per quanto inverosimile, il tradimento con il discorso iniziale non centra nulla, lo so sembra un paradosso, sembra.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nello stesso modo in cui torni a casa e fai l amore con tuo marito guardandolo neglio occhi dopo che hai fatto sesso con l amante.
> ne piu ne meno.
> ne odi la bugia la menzogna e l inganno li odi in toto. non solo quando ti fa comodo.
> nessuno dei due casi ha conseguenza se non cionfessato: ne il semplice tradimento ne il tradimento con prole adultera.
> ...


Si vede che non hai un figlio...
Sono due cose molto diverse.
E non credo che troverei le parole per spiegartelo, mi spiace


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so, per me possono coesistere "concepibile" e "molto molto brutto".
> nel senso, riesco ad immaginare la paura ela vergogna di una donna che -sbagliando- si trova a portare in grembo il figlio di un altro. "Concepisco" che arrivi a decidere di portare avanti l'inganno. O che non riesca a trovare la forza di dirlo. Riesco a vedere i meCcanismi che la possono portare a ritenere che per questo figlio sia meglio crescere nella famiglia, col padre non biologico, pure nell'inganno. Concepirlo non significa dire che fa bene, sia chiaro.
> 
> Invece non riesco a concepire, nel senso che non riesco in nessun modo a vedere i meccanismi, che un padre smetta di amare il proprio figlio dopo anni di accudimento. Questa la trovo una cosa brutta E inconcepibile.


Ma che cosa brutta ed inconcepibile visto che e' la roba piu' naturale di questo mondo essendo tutto legato al richiamo del sangue e di cio' che inerisce....

ma che cazzo ve raccontate dico io pe' fa' sempre i buonisti del cazzo...

metti che in una situazione estrema devi decidere di salvare soltanto tuo figlio di sangue o uno che non lo e', che cazzo te dice l'istinto...il cervello...il cuore di salvare?...

io me devo fa' er mazzo e sottrarre risorse anche economiche ai miei figli di sangue pe' ingrassa' er fijo de n'artro?

ma stiamo su scherzi a parte?...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figliolosa per quanto inverosimile, il tradimento con il discorso iniziale non centra nulla, lo so sembra un paradosso, sembra.


in che senso? non puoi restare incinta dell amante se non tradisci


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Si vede che non hai un figlio*...
> Sono due cose molto diverse.
> E non credo che troverei le parole per spiegartelo, mi spiace


preferisco non risponderti.
ma potevi risparmiartela.

ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> preferisco non risponderti.
> ma potevi risparmiartela.
> 
> ciao


Eh, ma è vero. Mò non è che siccome hai avuto settantasette aborti (di cui umanamente mi dolgo e spero non si ripetano, ma comunque) non si può dire che come genitore magari non hai nessuna esperienza. Non è che devi rimanerci male, eh.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

guarda che farfalla non intendeva minimamente colpirti , non è il tipo .
impariamo a parlare con un minimo di equilibrio e serentà, per favore





miss caciotta ha detto:


> preferisco non risponderti.
> ma potevi risparmiartela
> 
> ciao


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nello stesso modo in cui torni a casa e fai l amore con tuo marito guardandolo neglio occhi dopo che hai fatto sesso con l amante.
> ne piu ne meno.
> ne odi la bugia la menzogna e l inganno li odi in toto. non solo quando ti fa comodo.
> nessuno dei due casi ha conseguenza se non cionfessato: ne il semplice tradimento ne il tradimento con prole adultera.
> ...



scusa ma a me non sembra così semplice...
il tuo ragionamento lo potrei capire solo nel caso un po' assurdo in cui la moglie scopra solo dopo anni che il padre è l'amante e non il marito (ammettendo che una possa essere fino ad allora convinta in buona fede del contrario)
invece quando la moglie si accorge di essere incinta dell'amante, ripeto, non mi sembra così semplice prendere la decisione di non dire nulla, come nel caso del tradimento "semplice"


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cosa brutta ed inconcepibile visto che e' la roba piu' naturale di questo mondo essendo tutto legato al richiamo del sangue e di cio' che inerisce....
> 
> ma che cazzo ve raccontate dico io pe' fa' sempre i buonisti del cazzo...
> 
> ...


AHAHahhaHAHhaHAhahHAhHAHhahHAO OIPA )UApaè ièaai0aiaia0ia=iA! Aò, metti che Lenin ti chiedesse dal paradiso del comunismo di sacrificare un figlio come prova di fede, te, paraculo figlio di gran puttana come sei, proveresti a spacciare un altro per il tuo. #nonnostronzofigliodizoccola.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in che senso? non puoi restare incinta dell amante se non tradisci



provo  spiegarmi ma non credo di riuscirci.


 il tenere o non tenere un figlio in base a quello che è un tradimento non centra nulla, se esiste un figlio che viene scoperto non essere proprio, con il  tradimento non c'ha nulla a che vedere nella scelta dell'avere scoperto che non è proprio, e se tenerlo come figlio oppure no. Quel bambino che hai cresciuto se tuo oppure no RIMANE TUO. E' TUO FIGLIO. Da padre di quel bambino puoi sentirti male per la storia che c'è dietro, per quello che il bambino o ragazzo deve venire a conoscenza, PERCHE' DEVE SAPERLO, ma non è in gioco se è tuo figlio e se tenerlo oppure no.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che farfalla non intendeva minimamente colpirti , non è il tipo .
> impariamo a parlare con un minimo di equilibrio e serentà, per favore


ma cosa dici monerva?
cosa avrei dovuto  rispndere?

del resto come si vede che tu sei una traditrice?
maddai.....
non mi sono incazzata non ho replicato con la stessa moneta......me ne sto buona.....
ma non mi trattate da idiota.

JB certo che non ho esperienza e si vede ma non credo c entri nulla con questo discorso. poi forse baglio


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHahhaHAHhaHAhahHAhHAHhahHAO OIPA )UApaè ièaai0aiaia0ia=iA! Aò, metti che Lenin ti chiedesse dal paradiso del comunismo di sacrificare un figlio come prova di fede, te, paraculo figlio di gran puttana come sei, proveresti a spacciare un altro per il tuo. #nonnostronzofigliodizoccola.


ma perche' te sacrifichi er tuo?...

bravo cojone, spera che nun te leggano i tuoi fiji oseno' da stasera a casa nun ce entri piu'..:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cosa brutta ed inconcepibile visto che e' la roba piu' naturale di questo mondo essendo tutto legato al richiamo del sangue e di cio' che inerisce....
> 
> ma che cazzo ve raccontate dico io pe' fa' sempre i buonisti del cazzo...
> 
> ...


alla faccia della grettezza


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> preferisco non risponderti.
> ma potevi risparmiartela.
> 
> ciao


Miss non c'era alcun riferimento a quello che ti é successo.
Hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo
Direi che se un poco mi conosci sai che mon avrei mai fattp riferimento a quello. Ti faccio le mie scuse anche se davvero credo che in questo caso sia eccessiva la tua reazione
Ho perso anch'io un bimbo


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma perche' te sacrifichi er tuo?...
> 
> bravo cojone, spera che nun te leggano i tuoi fiji oseno' da stasera a casa nun ce entri piu'..:rotfl:


Io non sacrificherei un cazzo di nulla manco se me lo chiedesse Galactus in persona.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che farfalla non intendeva minimamente colpirti , non è il tipo .
> impariamo a parlare con un minimo di equilibrio e serentà, per favore


Grazie Minerva infatti ci ho messo un pi a capire  a cosa si riferisse


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Secondo voi, farebbe la differenza scoprirlo magari nei primi mesi di vità del bambino (da un'esame, dal dubbio, da cosa volete voi), scoprirlo magari quando ha 5/6/7 anni o scoprirlo magari con il figlio già grande tipo 18/20 anni?

Puo esserci un maggiore attaccamento paterno, una maggiore consapevolezza? L'età potrebbe giocare un ruolo fondamentale??


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cosa brutta ed inconcepibile visto che e' la roba piu' naturale di questo mondo essendo tutto legato al richiamo del sangue e di cio' che inerisce....
> 
> ma che cazzo ve raccontate dico io pe' fa' sempre i buonisti del cazzo...
> 
> ...


Sicuro che non è il tuo caso, però ora sappiamo che se tu venissi a sapere che tuo figlio di tot anni non fosse tuo figlio di sangue, non gli vorresti più bene e che.... continua tu stermy.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla faccia della grettezza


ma grettezza un par de palle...

il richiamo del sangue e' stato sempre il motore della storia, altro che le puttanate che ve inventate come sovrastrutture inutili...

ma tu in quel caso che faresti, sacrificheresti bellamente tua figlia?...

e poi come ce vivi il resto della tua vita?...

anche nell'altro caso la botta e' tosta ma e' piu' facilmente superabile visto che e' n'estraneo e non lo concepisci come mezzo per sopravvivere alla tua morte, perche' inconsciamente quello rappresentano i figli....

sopravviviamo alla nostra morte mediante loro e da li' deriva il dolore incolmabile per un genitore che sopravvive ad un figlio...

ve divertite solo a parla' de chiacchiere vuote...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa dici monerva?
> cosa avrei dovuto  rispndere?
> 
> del resto come si vede che tu sei una traditrice?
> ...


Se me lo dicevi non mi incazzavo anche perchè lo sono quindi é la veritá.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

*


Homer ha detto:



			Secondo voi, farebbe la differenza scoprirlo magari nei primi mesi di vità del bambino (da un'esame, dal dubbio, da cosa volete voi), scoprirlo magari quando ha 5/6/7 anni o scoprirlo magari con il figlio già grande tipo 18/20 anni?
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Homer ha detto:


> Puo esserci un maggiore attaccamento paterno, una maggiore consapevolezza? L'età potrebbe giocare un ruolo fondamentale??



NO. Non cambierebbe nulla. Soltanto ci sarebbe tristezza per quel bambino piccolo che prima o poi dovrà sapere la verità.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sicuro che non è il tuo caso, però ora sappiamo che se tu venissi a sapere che tuo figlio di tot anni non fosse tuo figlio di sangue, non gli vorresti più bene e che.... continua tu stermy.


lo sfankulerei si'...

per fortuna mi fija e' la mia fotocopia e nun serveno test del cazzo...


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non sacrificherei un cazzo di nulla manco se me lo chiedesse Galactus in persona.



E se te lo chiedesse Chuck Norris??
[h=3][/h]
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma grettezza un pare de palle...
> 
> il richiamo del sangue e' stato sempre il motore della storia, altro che le puttanate che ve inventate come sovrastrutture inutili...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH! Ma sacrificate tu, a sto punto. No? Meglio per tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> lo sfankulerei si'...
> 
> per fortuna mi fija e' la mia fotocopia e nun serveno test del cazzo...



Ok. Senza offesa eh... ma non ti credo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma grettezza un par de palle...
> 
> il richiamo del sangue e' stato sempre il motore della storia, altro che le puttanate che ve inventate come sovrastrutture inutili...
> 
> ...


un estraneo non è per niente  se lo hai cresciuto


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un estraneo non è per niente  se lo hai cresciuto



Mi ha appena scritto che lo sfanculerebbe. pensa un po te da dove gli nasce l'amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi, farebbe la differenza scoprirlo magari nei primi mesi di vità del bambino (da un'esame, dal dubbio, da cosa volete voi), scoprirlo magari quando ha 5/6/7 anni o scoprirlo magari con il figlio già grande tipo 18/20 anni?
> 
> Puo esserci un maggiore attaccamento paterno, una maggiore consapevolezza? L'età potrebbe giocare un ruolo fondamentale??


Ovviamente più si va a vanti con l'età maggior profondità può assumere il legame. Per quanto mi riguarda, comunque, già a 5, 6 o 7 anni sarebbe inconcepibile, poi pure peggio. Ovviamente bisogna tenere ben conto del bene del bimbo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

*Stermy*

Ma dimmi una cosa, lo ami a metà perchè per metà è di tua moglie? 


Vabbè non farci caso e che sono sbiellato proprio di mio e in questi casi sbiello ancor di più.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi, farebbe la differenza scoprirlo magari nei primi mesi di vità del bambino (da un'esame, dal dubbio, da cosa volete voi), scoprirlo magari quando ha 5/6/7 anni o scoprirlo magari con il figlio già grande tipo 18/20 anni?
> 
> Puo esserci un maggiore attaccamento paterno, una maggiore consapevolezza? L'età potrebbe giocare un ruolo fondamentale??


e certo che la durata del rapporto intercorso fa differenza....

di un feto abortito te ne sbatti quasi allegramente i coglioni mentre se te more un fijo te va de segui' la stessa sorte e tantissimi lo fanno suicidandosi pure in coppia...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok. Senza offesa eh... ma non ti credo.


padronissimo...chemmifrega?...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e certo che la durata del rapporto intercorso fa differenza....
> 
> *di un feto abortito te ne sbatti quasi allegramente i coglioni *mentre se te more un fijo te va de segui' la stessa sorte e tantissimi lo fanno suicidandosi pure in coppia...


Ma sei serio?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma grettezza un par de palle...
> 
> il richiamo del sangue e' stato sempre il motore della storia, altro che le puttanate che ve inventate come sovrastrutture inutili...
> 
> ...



Ma di che sacrificio stai parlando?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> padronissimo...chemmifrega?...:rotfl:


Dovrebbe invece, altrimenti che minchia stiamo a fare qua? 

O a priori quello che scrivi è sacrosanto?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un estraneo non è per niente  se lo hai cresciuto


ma quindi tu salveresti quello che per me rimane n'estraneo e faresti morire tua figlia?....

fatti leggere anche tu, che poi vedi che bella vecchiaia che t'aspetta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma di che sacrificio stai parlando?



VERDE MIO.


Ma non pensare che capisca quello che tu hai scritto. Se lo capisce vuol dire che lui stesso sa di avere scritto una grossa minchiata.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quindi tu salveresti quello che per me rimane n'estraneo e faresti morire tua figlia?....
> 
> fatti leggere anche tu, che poi vedi che bella vecchiaia che t'aspetta...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




Forse mi è sfuggito qualche passaggio, ma dove si è discusso di salvare al posto di...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


Mi hai rubato la domanda dalle dita


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dimmi una cosa, lo ami a metà perchè per metà è di tua moglie?
> 
> 
> Vabbè non farci caso e che sono sbiellato proprio di mio e in questi casi sbiello ancor di più.


ma che a meta' o a 3/4...manco n'anticchia de quella troja...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' io pe' salva' mi fija le darei la mia vita, per tuo figlio manco per il cazzo...
> 
> ma manco 2 euro co' n'sms...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Io per salvare la vita a mio figlio darei la mia, e se posso fare qualcosa per tuo figlio ne sono contento. 
Ma siamo diversi chiaramente, e si legge.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' io pe' salva' mi fija le darei la mia vita, per tuo figlio manco per il cazzo...
> 
> ma manco 2 euro co' n'sms...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma questo perchè sei una merda sacrosantissima.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' io pe' salva' mi fija le darei la mia vita, per tuo figlio manco per il cazzo...
> 
> *ma manco 2 euro co' n'sms...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Fai schifo...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che a meta' o a 3/4...manco n'anticchia de quella troja...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ah, ora è diventata troia? 


Bravo, ma non ti vergogni?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


ho volutamente esagerato, pero' era per far notare che a me non risultano casi di coppie che si suicidino perche' sia capitato un aborto, mentre invece e' frequentissimo per coppie a cui sia morto un figlio e specialmente se era figlio unico...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Mi hai rubato la domanda dalle dita


Pardon........ 


Lunè, ascolta questa: mio figlio di otto anni gioca col piccolo.... gli fa girare un giocattolino per aria e il piccolo chesegue il cerchio che il grande compie con la mano.... amore mio..... era seduto e gli girò la testa a seguire lo stronzetto più grande....


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Secondo voi, farebbe la differenza scoprirlo magari nei primi mesi di vità del bambino (da un'esame, dal dubbio, da cosa volete voi), scoprirlo magari quando ha 5/6/7 anni o scoprirlo magari con il figlio già grande tipo 18/20 anni?
> 
> Puo esserci un maggiore attaccamento paterno, una maggiore consapevolezza? L'età potrebbe giocare un ruolo fondamentale??


Domanda più cattivella, rispondete diretti. Lo scoprite quando ha 6 mesi di vita, dove in queste 6 mesi, l'amore di padre ti ha riservato notti insonne, poppate, pannolini cagati, raffreddori, cazzi e mazzi che, solo chi è stato genitore, può capire. Ti arriva la mazzata della notizia, che fate?? Ma non nel senso se sfanculate o no il vostro presunto figlio, ma umanamente, a livello di testa, come vi sentite??


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma di che sacrificio stai parlando?


Di una situazione dove vojo vede' se tu non senti il richiamo del sangue, visto che manco te c'arrivi, presumo, al naturale e differente attaccamento che c'e' tra gl'individui....


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Domanda più cattivella, rispondete diretti. Lo scoprite quando ha 6 mesi di vita, dove in queste 6 mesi, l'amore di padre ti ha riservato notti insonne, poppate, pannolini cagati, raffreddori, cazzi e mazzi che, solo chi è stato genitore, può capire. Ti arriva la mazzata della notizia, che fate?? Ma non nel senso se sfanculate o no il vostro presunto figlio, ma umanamente, a livello di testa, come vi sentite??


e piantala....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ho volutamente esagerato, pero' era per far notare che a me non risultano casi di coppie che si suicidino perche' sia capitato un aborto, mentre invece e' frequentissimo per coppie a cui sia morto un figlio e specialmente se era figlio unico...



Quando una donna perde un figlio, quando ha un aborto perde il mondo intero caro stermy, e si porta dietro per tutta la vita quello che gli è successo. Questo me lo dice mia moglie, parole sue che io ho compreso nella sua interezza "purtroppo" dopo del tempo.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e piantala....




????? Motivo??


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io per salvare la vita a mio figlio darei la mia, e se posso fare qualcosa per tuo figlio ne sono contento.
> Ma siamo diversi chiaramente, e si legge.


bravo, pero' saresti contento de fa' SOLO qualcosa per mio figlio ma non gli daresti la vita...

ma di che cazzo stiamo parlando?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo perchè sei una merda sacrosantissima.


bravo dalli tu a tutti, a comincia' da quelli che incontri pe' strada...


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

E giù botte :kick::kick::kick:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo, pero' saresti contento de fa' SOLO qualcosa per mio figlio ma non gli daresti la vita...
> 
> ma di che cazzo stiamo parlando?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Semplice: sapendo che mio figlio andrebbe a mangiare merda per la strada visto che ci sono persone come te....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Di una situazione dove vojo vede' se tu non senti il richiamo del sangue, visto che manco te c'arrivi, presumo, al naturale e differente attaccamento che c'e' tra gl'individui....


personalmente te quando ci sono di mezzo bambini
non risento il richiamo del sangue ma solo il bene di un 
innocente...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ho volutamente esagerato, pero' era per far notare che a me non risultano casi di coppie che si suicidino perche' sia capitato un aborto, mentre invece e' frequentissimo per coppie a cui sia morto un figlio e specialmente se era figlio unico...


di te me ne sbatto alquanto.
spero che non capiti mai a tua moglie, perhce non saresti in grado di starle vicino.
ed e' molto triste questa cosa


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Domanda più cattivella, rispondete diretti. Lo scoprite quando ha 6 mesi di vita, dove in queste 6 mesi, l'amore di padre ti ha riservato notti insonne, poppate, pannolini cagati, raffreddori, cazzi e mazzi che, solo chi è stato genitore, può capire. Ti arriva la mazzata della notizia, che fate?? Ma non nel senso se sfanculate o no il vostro presunto figlio, ma umanamente, a livello di testa, come vi sentite??


ma va, sti cazzari se sentono come se niente fosse perche' loro hanno tanto ammmore da dare...



e cosi' dopo che lo dicono se sentono anche individui migliori, salvo poi constata' er contrario se er destino li mette davanti alle situazioni che nun se immaginano mai che possano capita'...

perche' le robe brutte capitano sempre agli altri...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> di te me ne sbatto alquanto.
> spero che non capiti mai a tua moglie, perhce non saresti in grado di starle vicino.
> ed e' molto triste questa cosa



posso darlo in giro?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando una donna perde un figlio, quando ha un aborto perde il mondo intero caro stermy, e si porta dietro per tutta la vita quello che gli è successo. Questo me lo dice mia moglie, parole sue che io ho compreso nella sua interezza "purtroppo" dopo del tempo.


rimbambito, tu gia' ti stai rispondendo da solo perche' hai specificato che e' la donna che ce sta de merda e non la coppia...:rotfl:

tu mo' riesci con quel cervellino invece ad immaginare per un solo secondo cosa succederebbe A TE se ti morisse adesso un figlio?

ma un un figlio tuo tuo e non quello del tuo vicino, pirla...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> posso darlo in giro?


COSA?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pardon........
> 
> 
> Lunè, ascolta questa: mio figlio di otto anni gioca col piccolo.... gli fa girare un giocattolino per aria e il piccolo chesegue il cerchio che il grande compie con la mano.... amore mio..... era seduto e gli girò la testa a seguire lo stronzetto più grande....



Poveretto:mrgreen:
Però per difesa imparerà a diventare stronzetto anche lui


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> rimbambito, tu gia' ti stai rispondendo da solo perche' hai specificato che e' la donna che ce sta de merda e non la coppia...:rotfl:
> 
> tu mo' riesci con quel cervellino invece ad immaginare per un solo secondo cosa succederebbe A TE se ti morisse adesso un figlio?
> 
> ma un un figlio tuo tuto e non quello del tuo vicino, pirla...


Che sia rimbambito è assodato ( sto ancora discutere con te) 

Se salti da un argomento all'altro e io devo seguirti come minchia devo risponderti? devo adeguarmi e starti dietro, appunto come un rimbambito. 

Bye bye vado al bar


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> personalmente te quando ci sono di mezzo bambini
> non risento il richiamo del sangue ma solo il bene di un
> innocente...


ma metti che te devi sarva' dall'affondamento della Concordia....

te porti un fijo tuo o chi capita capita perche' e' un povero essere innocente?...

ma roba da matti...che genitori di merda...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> COSA?



Mariaaaa che figlia maliziosa che ho cresciutooo!!!! era per il verde, ma che hai capito?!?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Poveretto:mrgreen:
> Però per difesa imparerà a diventare stronzetto anche lui


E' proprio quello che dico al cucciolotto grande: se se... adesso lo prendi in giro ma lui ti osserva e impara..... :carneval:

Lunè sono felice.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> di te me ne sbatto alquanto.
> spero che non capiti mai a tua moglie, perhce non saresti in grado di starle vicino.
> ed e' molto triste questa cosa


ormai ha chiuso la fabbrica stando in menopausa....

ma lassa perde se sarei stato in grado o meno di sostenerla....

te ripeto che io tante coppie che se suicidano dopo n'aborto nun le sento, per un figlio fatto e cresciuto invece si'...
se c'arrivi e' bene altrimenti so' solo problemi tuoi...


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi tu se scoprissi che la tua amatissima figlia ventenne è di un altro la manderesti affanculo con tanti saluti?





miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche devi essere cosi aggressivo e dire troia?
> non ti e' successa sta cosa, stai calmo.
> non puoi aggredire e offendere chi ha un opinione diversa dalla tua.


Senti
 a me non risulta di aver letti reprimende per ogni post di offesa di jb a miberva. quindi riprendi solo chi ha opinioni diverse dalle tue? Gira al largo che non ho dato della troia a te. scopato in giro e fatto pasdare un figlip non suo al tuo compagno? Si? Allora sei una troia anche tu. nel caso contrario non lo sei ergo fatti gli affari tuoi


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mariaaaa che figlia maliziosa che ho cresciutooo!!!! era per il verde, ma che hai capito?!?


Io sto dando verdi atutti per dare un solo rosso. Ma ancora non posso. Tutti i verdi che girano sono miei.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io sto dando verdi atutti per dare un solo rosso. Ma ancora non posso. Tutti i verdi che girano sono miei.


Nenti sacciu, nenti vitti e si c'era d'urmeva..... :ciao:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Senti
> a me non risulta di aver letti reprimende per ogni post di offesa di jb a miberva. quindi riprendi solo chi ha opinioni diverse dalle tue? Gira al largo che non ho dato della troia a te. scopato in giro e fatto pasdare un figlip non suo al tuo compagno? Si? Allora sei una troia anche tu. nel caso contrario non lo sei ergo fatti gli affari tuoi



Gira a largo? Ma come parli?
Le parole sono importanti!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che sia rimbambito è assodato ( sto ancora discutere con te)
> 
> Se salti da un argomento all'altro e io devo seguirti come minchia devo risponderti? devo adeguarmi e starti dietro, appunto come un rimbambito.
> 
> Bye bye vado al bar


Io non salto da un argomento all'altro ma commento cio' che leggo...:

a)la differenza a seguito del richiamo del sangue esiste eccome e te fa sarva' un fijo tuo da uno estraneo;

b)la differenza a seguito del diverso attaccamento provato per un feto abortito ed un figlio poi morto esiste ed il dolore e' incommensurabilmente differente tra le due situazioni al punto che al primo se sopravvive piu' facilemte, mentre al secondo so' cazzi super-amarissimi;

bravo mo' vai ar bar e restace...


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi fate sorridere perche siete ottusini.
> qual'e' la differenza tra: una/uno qualsiasi di voi che ha tradito SCOPANDO con l amante, ma guarda che botta di culo, non si e' rotto il preservativo.
> e invece un altro/a che lo fa e guarda un po che sfiga si rompe il preservativo.
> caso A va bene
> ...


nessuno. troie tutte e due. Qualcuno ha fatto distinzioni?

Dove?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non salto da un argomento all'altro ma commento cio' che leggo...:
> 
> a)la differenza a seguito del richiamo del sangue esiste eccome e te fa sarva' un fijo tuo da uno estraneo;
> 
> ...



Sulla A: ah si? ma esiste perchè lo stai asserendo tu o perchè siamo parenti di qualche tipo di cane da fiuto?
Sempre sulla A: se dovessimo fare i rimbambiti e creare delle situazioni limiti e dovessi scegliere a chi far sparare tra un mio figlio legittimo e uno no, non saprei che scegliere e comunque su una decisione del genere morirei anche io, rimanendo vivo per l'altro figlio che rimarrebbe. Ma sto scrivendo stupidaggini per venirti sempre dietro. 

Sulla B: bravo fare distinzioni è utile come fumarsi una canna che rimbambisce.

Stermy ma che minchia hai stamattina?


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Gira a largo? Ma come parli?
> Le parole sono importanti!


wow che argomentini! Finite le argomentazioni argute? Scrivo da cellulare e faccio tanti errori che non correggo. cuntent, cafona?


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> nessuno. troie tutte e due. Qualcuno ha fatto distinzioni?
> 
> Dove?



Oggi la nostra provola, ops....caciotta è mestruata dunque su di giri, lasciamo passare qualche giorno che tutto passa. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> wow che argomentini! Finite le argomentazioni argute? Scrivo da cellulare e faccio tanti errori che non correggo. cuntent, cafona?


ma tutta sta rabbia da dove esce?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non salto da un argomento all'altro ma commento cio' che leggo...:
> 
> a)la differenza a seguito del richiamo del sangue esiste eccome e te fa sarva' un fijo tuo da uno estraneo;
> 
> ...


Stermi se quel figlio lo cresci fino a 20 anni credendolo tuo snche se lo scopri e sei dulla Concordia non credo tu possa o riesca fare una scelta.
Il sangue é sangue ma le emozioni e i legami che si sono creati non si possono cancellare


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermi se quel figlio lo cresci fino a 20 anni credendolo tuo snche se lo scopri e sei dulla Concordia non credo tu possa o riesca fare una scelta.
> Il sangue é sangue ma le emozioni e i legami che si sono creati non si possono cancellare



verde mio


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sulla A: ah si? ma esiste perchè lo stai asserendo tu o perchè siamo parenti di qualche tipo di cane da fiuto?
> Sempre sulla A: se dovessimo fare i rimbambiti e creare delle situazioni limiti e dovessi scegliere a chi far sparare tra un mio figlio legittimo e uno no, non saprei che scegliere e comunque su una decisione del genere morirei anche io, rimanendo vivo per l'altro figlio che rimarrebbe. Ma sto scrivendo stupidaggini per venirti sempre dietro.
> 
> Sulla B: bravo fare distinzioni è utile come fumarsi una canna che rimbambisce.
> ...


ma che situazione al limite perche' non verificabili, quando invece te possono capita' in continuazione e purtroppo quando meno te l'aspetti....

ma le distinzioni poi, rimbambito di un rimbambito non le fai manco scientemente perche' e' anche su quelle basi che s'e' costruito il mondo...

informati...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che situazione al limite perche' non verificabili, quando invece te possono capita' in continuazione e purtroppo quando meno te l'aspetti....
> 
> ma le distinzioni poi, rimbambito di un rimbambito non le fai manco scientemente perche' e' anche su quelle basi che s'e' costruito il mondo...
> 
> informati...



Nunò capito, ma non spiegarmi, non servirebbe.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermi se quel figlio lo cresci fino a 20 anni credendolo tuo snche se lo scopri e sei dulla Concordia non credo tu possa o riesca fare una scelta.
> Il sangue é sangue ma le emozioni e i legami che si sono creati non si possono cancellare



Forse non hai capito, stermy dice che riconosce a fiuto il figlio legittimo e nelle situazioni al  limite ragiona col naso.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Gira a largo? Ma come parli?
> Le parole sono importanti!


[video=youtube;qtP3FWRo6Ow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtP3FWRo6Ow[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stermi se quel figlio lo cresci fino a 20 anni credendolo tuo snche se lo scopri e sei dulla Concordia non credo tu possa o riesca fare una scelta.
> Il sangue é sangue ma le emozioni e i legami che si sono creati non si possono cancellare


Certo non li cancelli dalla sera alla mattina, pero' senz'altro riconsideri in un altro modo il rapporto e gia' che entri nell'ottica di riconsiderare il rapporto ti dai la spiegazione sulle differenze esistenti...

mentre invece il rapporto con tuo figlio non lo metti mai in discussione qualsiasi cosa ti arrivi a fare....

un fijo non tuo te diventa un tossico...lo sostieni?...

te diventa un rapinatore lo sostieni?...terrorista, lo sostieni sempre?...

se fosse un fijo tuo invece, lo molleresti al suo destino?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;qtP3FWRo6Ow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtP3FWRo6Ow[/video]


non posso vederlo ma immagino sia palombella rossa ?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito, stermy dice che riconosce a fiuto il figlio legittimo e nelle situazioni al  limite ragiona col naso.


ma che a fiuto cretinetti, se stamo a parla' de venirlo a sape' con certezza dal test del DNA...maro'...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma metti che te devi sarva' dall'affondamento della Concordia....
> 
> te porti un fijo tuo o chi capita capita perche' e' un povero essere innocente?...
> 
> ma roba da matti...che genitori di merda...


ma metti niente 
Fai esempi nonsense...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Di una situazione dove vojo vede' se tu non senti il richiamo del sangue, visto che manco te c'arrivi, presumo, al naturale e differente attaccamento che c'e' tra gl'individui....


non so mica se il legame del sangue abbia importanza come dici tu.
per alcuni vale zero mentre altri amano profondamente chi hanno scelto di adottare , prendere in affido o casi analoghi


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo non li cancelli dalla sera alla mattina, pero' senz'altro riconsideri in un altro modo il rapporto e gia' che entri nell'ottica di riconsiderare il rapporto ti dai la spiegazione sulle differenze esistenti...
> 
> mentre invece il rapporto con tuo figlio non lo metti mai in discussione qualsiasi cosa ti arrivi a fare....
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda me, no. Non sosterrei affatto mio figlio/a a prescindere da qualsiasi minchiata possa fare o dire perchè è mio figlio/a ed ha il mio sangue nelle vene. Affatto. E se ragioni così, ragioni col culo (ma non era una novità). Sul sangue: non è il sangue che fa le relazioni, è la qualità delle persone coinvolte. Io, e ti parlo sempre di me, se sei una palese testa di cazzo del sangue me ne fotto e tu, per me, non sei affatto famiglia. E non scrivo per scrivere, scrivo che te ne vai a fare in culo come te ne DEVI andare in culo lontano da me, sangue e tutto. Punto.


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tutta sta rabbia da dove esce?


La tua invece?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo non li cancelli dalla sera alla mattina, pero' senz'altro riconsideri in un altro modo il rapporto e gia' che entri nell'ottica di riconsiderare il rapporto ti dai la spiegazione sulle differenze esistenti...
> 
> mentre invece il rapporto con tuo figlio non lo metti mai in discussione qualsiasi cosa ti arrivi a fare....
> 
> ...


Ma un figlio che hai cresciuto per 20 anni é tuo figlio
Allora fai lo stessp discorso per un figlio adottato?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

non è questione di sostenere.
un figlio rimane tale sempre ; se fa cose orrende puoi prenderne le distanze (da quello che fa) ma lui rimane parte di te.
farai quello che si può fare in questi casi: sperare che se ne renda conto, che cambi, che comprenda ....
cercherai di fare in modo che questo succeda
altro non so e spero di non saperlo mai


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> La tua invece?


ma non mi sembra di essere stata aggressiva o offensiva. a te e' parso cosi?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' proprio quello che dico al cucciolotto grande: se se... adesso lo prendi in giro ma lui ti osserva e impara..... :carneval:
> 
> Lunè sono felice.



Si percepisce la tua felicità ...
e nonostante tutto il bombardamento che ho dentro 
lo sono anche io...
guadagnarsi felicità e serenità non è facile ...
bisogna cercare/imparare  a tenersi stretti certi momenti...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

nel caso non si capisse per me un figlio che cresce con te è figlio che abbia il tuo sangue o meno...le radici vere, quelle che si formano con le sostanze che fanno crescere le hai messe tu 
(ipotetico)


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo non li cancelli dalla sera alla mattina, pero' senz'altro riconsideri in un altro modo il rapporto e gia' che entri nell'ottica di riconsiderare il rapporto ti dai la spiegazione sulle differenze esistenti...
> 
> mentre invece il rapporto con tuo figlio non lo metti mai in discussione qualsiasi cosa ti arrivi a fare....
> 
> ...



Sosterrei cazzate fino ad un certo punto a prescindere dal sangue o no...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma metti niente
> Fai esempi nonsense...


eh gia' perche' si trovano in incendi o terremoti o altro sempre e solo gli altri...a te mai te po' capita'...

hai firmato un patto cor diavolo...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so mica se il legame del sangue abbia importanza come dici tu.
> per alcuni vale zero mentre altri amano profondamente chi hanno scelto di adottare , prendere in affido o casi analoghi


a parte che e' molto diverso se lo sai prima, visto che lo vai a prendere per adottarlo,rispetto a venirlo a sapere in una maniera infame, pero' non rispondi su chi salveresti nel tuo caso...

cmq la tua non risposta per me vale come risposta...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda me, no. Non sosterrei affatto mio figlio/a a prescindere da qualsiasi minchiata possa fare o dire perchè è mio figlio/a ed ha il mio sangue nelle vene. Affatto. E se ragioni così, ragioni col culo (ma non era una novità). Sul sangue: non è il sangue che fa le relazioni, è la qualità delle persone coinvolte. Io, e ti parlo sempre di me, se sei una palese testa di cazzo del sangue me ne fotto e tu, per me, non sei affatto famiglia. E non scrivo per scrivere, scrivo che te ne vai a fare in culo come te ne DEVI andare in culo lontano da me, sangue e tutto. Punto.


bene, che tu sia una emerita testa di cazzo che non darebbe na' mano pe' salva' un figlio, non c'era bisogno de confermarlo...:mrgreen:

quindi se te ruba in casa o altrove sei er primo che lo va a denuncia', si'?...

brao'....:mrgreen:

ma rivai a cagare cojone che te vorrei proprio vede' sul campo come te faresti incula' a sangue e pure felice...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

mia madre non mi ha mai coperto nulla. se non andavo a ascuola e poi giusdtificavo con "malattia" lei chiamava a scuola e diceva: no, non e' malata, ha fatto sega.

quando hanno trovato un puttananio d erba a mio fratello a 16 anni mio padre l ha portato dalla polizia a consegnare e fare tutte le denunce nei confronti di chi gliela aveva data e ci ha rimesso pure mio fratello.

io conocrdo con JB su questa cosa.

ed e' cosi che ho smesso di fare cazzate nella vita, non certo con mamma e papa come migliori amici che mi coprivano le marachelle


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mia madre non mi ha mai coperto nulla. se non andavo a ascuola e poi giusdtificavo con "malattia" lei chiamava a scuola e diceva: no, non e' malata, ha fatto sega.
> 
> quando hanno trovato un puttananio d erba a mio fratello a 16 anni mio padre l ha portato dalla polizia a consegnare e fare tutte le denunce nei confronti di chi gliela aveva data e ci ha rimesso pure mio fratello.
> 
> ...


azz...percio' sei cosi'...ce sta sempre n'origine ai propri guai...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma te pare normale un padre o na' madre come i tuoi???

faje un cazziatone ed intima di non rifarlo piu' no che denunci tutti col rischio de ritrovarve tutti in casa col culo sfasciato per le vendette del giro....:mrgreen:

idem nel tuo caso...ti facevi fare un cazziatone della madonna ma no' che se mette a telefona' alla scuola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e facendo cosi' ti sembra coprire i figli?

maronn ru carmin'...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...percio' sei cosi'...ce sta sempre n'origine ai propri guai...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


a me non sembra normale fare i discorsi che fai tu, pechhi di un arro9ganza micidiale, am per fortuna non ho null a che spartire con te. 
a me hanno insegnato ad essere onesta e prendermi le responsabilita. pagarne le coinseguenze qualora facessi cazzate scelte, non capitate. 

io dopo quella volta non ho piu fatto sega a scuola. avrei continuato benissimo se avessi ricebuto solo il cazziatone.
ma se conosci i tuoi figli sai cosa fare. i miei hanno sempre saputo che il cazziatone loro mi faceva un baffo. quello degli insegnanti no. rischiavo la bocciatura se continuavo a non andare a scuola. e' servito.

infatti e' cosi che non copri i figli.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me non sembra normale fare i discorsi che fai tu, pechhi di un arro9ganza micidiale, am per fortuna non ho null a che spartire con te.
> a me hanno insegnato ad essere onesta e prendermi le responsabilita. pagarne le coinseguenze qualora facessi cazzate scelte, non capitate.
> 
> io dopo quella volta non ho piu fatto sega a scuola. avrei continuato benissimo se avessi ricebuto solo il cazziatone.
> ...


ma percio' t'ho detto che non hai avuto genitori normali....

erano solo smidollati che non riuscivano ad imporre la loro autorita', ma manco na' fotocopia.....

ma figurate se tutti fossero cosi' cojoni da denuncia' i figli cosi' alla cazzo come hanno fatto i tuoi ed infatti i danni li hanno fatti...

tu sei fuori ed ho da mo' qualche sospetto, se pensi che sia normale agire cosi' e non imporsi con i metodi classici che hanno sempre usato i genitori non smidollati a quel livello...

pazzesco...le zanzare le uccido cor cannone perche' nun so' capace ad usa' la paletta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma percio' t'ho detto che non hai avuto genitori normali....
> 
> erano solo smidollati che non riuscivano ad imporre la loro autorita', ma manco na' fotocopia.....
> 
> ...


non meriti nemmeno risposta.
vai in pace bello vai.....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non meriti nemmeno risposta.
> vai in pace bello vai.....


ma io in pace gia' ce sto, sei te che nun ce stai e arricchisci lo spicologgo.

ma vatte a fa' un giro, va'...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io in pace gia' ce sto, sei te che nun ce stai e arricchisci lo spicologgo.
> 
> ma vatte a fa' un giro, va'...


tu sei un minorato mentale che non si sa nemmeno esprimere in italiano, e non sai comporre frasi senza metterci in mezzo cazzo cazzo cazzo merda coglione etc etc......

se per te e' normale scrivere solo in parolacce e offese cazzi tuoi, ai tuoi figli il peggio lo insegni te mica io...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bene, che tu sia una emerita testa di cazzo che non darebbe na' mano pe' salva' un figlio, non c'era bisogno de confermarlo...:mrgreen:
> 
> *quindi se te ruba in casa o altrove sei er primo che lo va a denuncia', si'?...
> *
> ...


Altrove probabile. In casa potrebbe ritenersi fortunato se lo denunciassi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bene, che tu sia una emerita testa di cazzo che non darebbe na' mano pe' salva' un figlio, non c'era bisogno de confermarlo...:mrgreen:
> 
> quindi se te ruba in casa o altrove sei er primo che lo va a denuncia', si'?...
> 
> ...


Perchè se scopri che tuo figlio riba o spaccia che fai?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè se scopri che tuo figlio riba o spaccia che fai?


niente lo denuncio, senza cercare di risolvergli il problema...

tanto che mi frega so' cazzi sua e che s'arrangi, no?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra di essere stata aggressiva o offensiva. a te e' parso cosi?


Manco a me sembra con te. detto questo non ti ho offesa. ma se scrivi cose stupide ti dico che sono stupide. mica è personale, chi ti conosce? Detto questo posso insultarti senza per questo essere aggressivo. forse lo faccio con un sorriso stampato in faccia. ari-detto questo quando e se diventerò aggressivo te ne accorgerai e noterai la notevole differenza


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Manco a me sembra con te. detto questo non ti ho offesa. ma se scrivi cose stupide ti dico che sono stupide. mica è personale, chi ti conosce? Detto questo posso insultarti senza per questo essere aggressivo. forse lo faccio con un sorriso stampato in faccia. ari-detto questo quando e se diventerò aggressivo te ne accorgerai e noterai la notevole differenza


si mi hai offesa dicendo cafona del cazzo. 
quando a) quell altro li e tutto il mio post era in suo/vostro favore per ddd sparito

b)mi spiace tu non abbia colto una citazione del film su : gira a largo.....anche li sei stato poco carino.

c) ma perche mai dovresti diventare aggressivo?


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè se scopri che tuo figlio riba o spaccia che fai?



Farfalla denunciare un figlio o un familiare vuol dire scaraventarlo in un ingranaggio allucinante fatto di avvocati e udienze, che non lo aiuteranno a risolvere i problemi o a trovare la soluzione (a meno che non sia un pericoloso serial killer psicopatico)

per dire, se ha rubato gli si fa restituire la roba e si parte con i motivi
se ha spacciato gli si fanno fare gli esami per vedere se ha spacciato perchè si droga o solo per soldi etc. etc.

io sono molto dubbiosa persino riguardo alle denunce tra marito e moglie (a meno che non ci sia violenza)
 quando un tizio che conosco si vantava di aver mandato la finanza alla ex moglie per la vendita di quote di una società, io sono rimasta disgustata, perchè ho pensato ai figli che avevano in comune...


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si mi hai offesa dicendo cafona del cazzo.
> quando a) quell altro li e tutto il mio post era in suo/vostro favore per ddd sparito
> 
> b)mi spiace tu non abbia colto una citazione del film su : gira a largo.....anche li sei stato poco carino.
> ...


a) Se apostrofi una persona “ quell‘altro li“ con maleducazione come tu hsi fatto sei una cafona del cazzo e lo ribadisco
b-c) non so che risponderti. e in questi casi il 99% delle volte è perchè il quesito/enunciato non la merita


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> Farfalla denunciare un figlio o un familiare vuol dire scaraventarlo in un ingranaggio allucinante fatto di avvocati e udienze, che non lo aiuteranno a risolvere i problemi o a trovare la soluzione (a meno che non sia un pericoloso serial killer psicopatico)
> 
> per dire, se ha rubato gli si fa restituire la roba e si parte con i motivi
> se ha spacciato gli si fanno fare gli esami per vedere se ha spacciato perchè si droga o solo per soldi etc. etc.
> ...


vabbe' te scordi pero' che un marito o una moglie nun so' sangue del tuo sangue...:mrgreen:

ed anzi diventa un vero e proprio nemico quando ti molli male....
mica c'ha mannato i canarini per educarla alla ex...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> a) Se apostrofi una persona “ quell‘altro li“ con maleducazione come tu hsi fatto sei una cafona del cazzo e lo ribadisco
> b-c) non so che risponderti. e in questi casi il 99% delle volte è perchè il quesito/enunciato non la merita


Ok allora facciamo che ci si ferma qui perche non voglio cogliere le tue provocazioni.

buona giornata


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' te scordi pero' che un marito o una moglie nun so' sangue del tuo sangue...:mrgreen:
> 
> ed anzi diventa un vero e proprio nemico quando ti molli male....
> mica c'ha mannato i cananarini per educarla alla ex...:rotfl:



però se hai figli insieme, poi su chi mai si ripercuoterà il tutto, e manco tanto di sguincio??

quando decidi di fare una cosa, devi pensare anche alle possibili conseguenze, altrimenti sei una mina vagante...


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ok allora facciamo che ci si ferma qui perche non voglio cogliere le tue provocazioni.
> 
> buona giornata



hai litigato con quell'altro lì?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai litigato con *quell'altro lì*?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


sei proprio una cafona del bip


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però se hai figli insieme, poi su chi mai si ripercuoterà il tutto, e manco tanto di sguincio??
> 
> quando decidi di fare una cosa, devi pensare anche alle possibili conseguenze, altrimenti sei una mina vagante...



Già. Capita persino di dover favorire l'ex perchè il figlio abbia dei vantaggi... fa rigirare un pò il sangue, ma alla fine è tutto per il bene del bimbo...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però se hai figli insieme, poi su chi mai si ripercuoterà il tutto, e manco tanto di sguincio??
> 
> quando decidi di fare una cosa, devi pensare anche alle possibili conseguenze, altrimenti sei una mina vagante...


ma quello e' un altro discorso pero'...

si parlava dei metodi coercitivi per educare mica di come ci si vendica di quella stronza della ex...:mrgreen:

non credo che i figli prenderanno l'episodio come paradigma educativo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

sono d'accordo con sterminator... quantomeno per un reato minore come un furto o un possesso di droga. A parte che ci si dovrebbe fare anche un bell'esame di coscienza come genitore. Ora si è troppo permissivi, si tende a fare gli amiconi coi propri figli, spesso manca qualunque straccio di autorità. Ma poi, avrei problemi a denunciare un amico, figuriamoci mio figlio. 
Cercherei innanzitutto di capire che cazzo sta succedendo... e di riparare eventuali danni fatti. Certo la prima scelta non sarebbe quella di portarlo in questura.


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quello e' un altro discorso pero'...
> 
> *si parlava dei metodi coercitivi per educare mica di come ci si vendica di quella stronza della ex.*..:mrgreen:
> 
> non credo che i figli prenderanno l'episodio come paradigma educativo...:mrgreen:


veramente io avevo capito che si parlava di equità nel riconoscere le cattive azioni (o i reati veri e propri) anche in ambito familiare

secondo me ci deve essere, ma non anche la normale conseguenza di andare a denunciare (salvo casi limite), poichè appunto come dicevo le denunce spesso incasinano e non risolvono


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei proprio una cafona del bip



sob!

piango!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> Farfalla denunciare un figlio o un familiare vuol dire scaraventarlo in un ingranaggio allucinante fatto di avvocati e udienze, che non lo aiuteranno a risolvere i problemi o a trovare la soluzione (a meno che non sia un pericoloso serial killer psicopatico)
> 
> per dire, se ha rubato gli si fa restituire la roba e si parte con i motivi
> se ha spacciato gli si fanno fare gli esami per vedere se ha spacciato perchè si droga o solo per soldi etc. etc.
> ...


Quindi se mio figlio spaccia contribuendo a rovinare la vita ad altri io devo aiutare lui e fregamene degli altri? Non lo so se ci rouscirei.
Diventerei complice di un realto. 
Che insegnamento darei all'altro figlio? Che qualunque cosa fanno io li copriró? 
Io per loro ci sono sempre ma se commettono un reato é giusto che paghino


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se mio figlio spaccia contribuendo a rovinare la vita ad altri io devo aiutare lui e fregamene degli altri? Non lo so se ci rouscirei.
> Diventerei complice di un realto.
> Che insegnamento darei all'altro figlio? Che qualunque cosa fanno io li copriró?
> Io per loro ci sono sempre ma se commettono un reato é giusto che paghino


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se mio figlio spaccia contribuendo a rovinare la vita ad altri io devo aiutare lui e fregamene degli altri? Non lo so se ci rouscirei.
> Diventerei complice di un realto.
> Che insegnamento darei all'altro figlio? Che qualunque cosa fanno io li copriró?
> Io per loro ci sono sempre ma se commettono un reato é giusto che paghino


A tuo figlio lo prendi e gli spezzi le gambe se sei capace oseno' portalo pure a calci in culo in Questura che poi starete tutti meglio...

pero' per altre cose, non reati, ok, sei piu' tollerante e non sputtani nessuno...

com'e'stufatt' del senso de giustizia a corrente alternata?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se mio figlio spaccia contribuendo a rovinare la vita ad altri io devo aiutare lui e fregamene degli altri? Non lo so se ci rouscirei.
> Diventerei complice di un realto.
> Che insegnamento darei all'altro figlio? Che qualunque cosa fanno io li copriró?
> Io per loro ci sono sempre ma se commettono un reato é giusto che paghino


no, lo aiuti allontanandolo per prima cosa da quell'ambiente e quindi non ne sei complice, ma non lo vai a denunciare
cosa pensi di ottenere con una denuncia? guarda che non è acqua fresca, si va avanti per anni con menate infinite che potrebbero segnarlo molto più di non avergli dato l'esempio di denunciare tutti sempre e comunque...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che a fiuto cretinetti, se stamo a parla' de venirlo a sape' con certezza dal test del DNA...maro'...:rotfl:



Perdona il cretinetti. il cretinetti non aveva inteso che nel parlare puoi soltanto tu inventarti le catastrofi. 

Mi spieghi una cosuccia? ma come cazzo rapporti il discorso esame di dna con una qualsiasi catastrofe che accade giusto giusto mentre hai appena scoperto che non è tuo figlio legittimo? 

Vabbè scusami se mi sono permesso di fantasticare, hai ragione accade.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

cmq io non ho scritto che i miei hanno denucniato mio fratello.....
ma vabbe...fattosta che quello che hanno ottenuto e' che ha capito da solo che doveva allontanarsi per la paura che si 'e preso e non l hai piu rifatto.....never again.

anche il fatto che tu li porti a ragionarci sulle cose e che le capiscano da soli ha importanza....
se mi prendi di forza e mi allontani da amici senza farmi capire davvero quello che ho fatto, io lo rifaro'....
(parlo da figlia)
se il cagotto me lo prendo io, vedi come poi mi passa la vaoglia di farle certe cose.
e questo non perche i miei genitori non fossero forti abbastanza da far da se piuttosto che coinvoglere altri.
ero io come mio fartello del resto, troppo cresciuti da soli, per dar retta a loro....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma metti niente
> Fai esempi nonsense...


Ma come ti permetti? :mrgreen:

Non lo sai che i discorsi di stermy sono tutti con statistiche nella mani. mah mi stupisci lunè, hai perso punti. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A tuo figlio lo prendi e gli spezzi le gambe se sei capace oseno' portalo pure a calci in culo in Questura che poi starete tutti meglio...
> 
> pero' per altre cose, non reati, ok, sei piu' tollerante e non sputtani nessuno...
> 
> ...


A cosa ti riferisci?
Le gambe gliele spezzo comunque tranquillo


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, lo aiuti allontanandolo per prima cosa da quell'ambiente e quindi non ne sei complice, ma non lo vai a denunciare
> cosa pensi di ottenere con una denuncia? guarda che non è acqua fresca, si va avanti per anni con menate infinite che potrebbero segnarlo molto più di non avergli dato l'esempio di denunciare tutti sempre e comunque...




Sono d'accordo. Credo che un figlio denunciato da un genitore rimarrebbe segnato a vita.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, lo aiuti allontanandolo per prima cosa da quell'ambiente e quindi non ne sei complice, ma non lo vai a denunciare
> cosa pensi di ottenere con una denuncia? guarda che non è acqua fresca, si va avanti per anni con menate infinite che potrebbero segnarlo molto più di non avergli dato l'esempio di denunciare tutti sempre e comunque...


ma sono le affermazioni da gente normale, se dovesse capitare, col cazzo denunciano figli o famigliari...

quando fece la cazzata quella merda di mio cognato con quell'altra merda della ex-moglie, dalle sorelle e dalla madre in primis, tutte li volevano denunciare salvo poi fare retromarcia a razzo...

figurt' quanto valgono ste affermazioni seppur roboanti...


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdona il cretinetti. il cretinetti non aveva inteso che nel parlare puoi soltanto tu inventarti le catastrofi.
> 
> *Mi spieghi una cosuccia? ma come cazzo rapporti il discorso esame di dna con una qualsiasi catastrofe che accade giusto giusto mentre hai appena scoperto che non è tuo figlio legittimo? *
> 
> Vabbè scusami se mi sono permesso di fantasticare, hai ragione accade.



infatti è un delirio totale


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Credo che un figlio denunciato da un genitore rimarrebbe segnato a vita.


Anche un genitore che si vede costretto a farlo. Eppure ci sono casi in cui non si puó coprire.
E se a denunciarlo non foste voi? Prendete comunque le sue difese?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche un genitore che si vede costretto a farlo. Eppure ci sono casi in cui non si puó coprire.
> E se a denunciarlo non foste voi? Prendete comunque le sue difese?



Certo che prenderei le difese di mio figlio, ma prendere le difese di mio figlio non vuol dire che in separata sede non gli parli apertamente. Ma stroncargli la vita e stroncargliela io da genitore, proprio non se ne parla, ci sono altri mezzi che userei.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti è un delirio totale


il delirio lo causa l'abitue' der bar in astinenza de caffeina perche' gli esempi catastrofici so' stati riportati solo come test in cui sia obbligatorio fare una scelta per constatare se il richiamo del sangue abbia effetto o meno...:mrgreen:

nel mio caso e' si' e l'accendiamo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche un genitore che si vede costretto a farlo. Eppure ci sono casi in cui non si puó coprire.
> E se a denunciarlo non foste voi? Prendete comunque le sue difese?


Farfalla se andiamo a leggere il codice penale si può essere denunciati anche per delle cazzate assurde...

comunque certo che prenderei le sue difese, con grande dolore ed amarezza e chiedendomi dove ho sbagliato e cercando di rimediare etc. etc.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq io non ho scritto che i miei hanno denucniato mio fratello.....
> ma vabbe...fattosta che quello che hanno ottenuto e' che ha capito da solo che doveva allontanarsi per la paura che si 'e preso e non l hai piu rifatto.....never again.
> 
> anche il fatto che tu li porti a ragionarci sulle cose e che le capiscano da soli ha importanza....
> ...


infatti confermi l'assoluta mancanza d'autorita' che i tuoi genitori erano in grado di rivestire ed erano obbligati a demandare a terzi la vostra educazione...

ed io che ho detto?...


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il delirio lo causa l'abitue' der bar in astinenza de caffeina perche' gli esempi catastrofici so' stati riportati solo come test in cui sia obbligatorio fare una scelta per constatare se il richiamo del sangue abbia effetto o meno...:mrgreen:
> 
> nel mio caso e' si' e l'accendiamo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sì, molto irrealistico

comunque anche per me il sangue non è acqua, anzi è un legame indissolubile ma che purtroppo si può "sospendere" per motivi molto gravi, magari andando ognuno per la propria strada a causa di scelte incompatibili, ma comunque non facendosi carognate


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti? :mrgreen:
> 
> Non lo sai che i discorsi di stermy sono tutti con statistiche nella mani. mah mi stupisci lunè, hai perso punti. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ao' mica e' colpa mia se te passi er tempo ar bar e nun sai che nun fanno statistica sui suicidi i genitori di feti abortiti mentre i genitori di figli fatti e cresciuti la fanno...

ma che roba...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A cosa ti riferisci?
> Le gambe gliele spezzo comunque tranquillo


cioe' je spezzi le gambe e lo denunci pure?....

minchia come te credo....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' mica e' colpa mia se te passi er tempo ar bar e nun sai che nun fanno statistica sui suicidi i genitori di feti abortiti mentre i genitori di figli fatti e cresciuti la fanno...
> 
> ma che roba...


E c'hai ragione. 


Senti, serio eh! ma nei bar che rischio corro? :scared:

:sic:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche un genitore che si vede costretto a farlo. Eppure ci sono casi in cui non si puó coprire.
> E se a denunciarlo non foste voi? Prendete comunque le sue difese?


scusa n'attimo...prendi il delitto di Garlasco, Cogne, Kerchner etcetc....

tu non spendi 'na lira per avere il meglio o anche il passabile, per le loro difese?

no?...so' cazzi vostri arrangiatevi perche' nun vojo esse complice?...mah...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

N





Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che prenderei le difese di mio figlio, ma prendere le difese di mio figlio non vuol dire che in separata sede non gli parli apertamente. Ma stroncargli la vita e stroncargliela io da genitore, proprio non se ne parla, ci sono altri mezzi che userei.


Quindi estremizzando se ammazza o stupra tu comunque lo massacri in privato ma lo copri agli occhi delle giustizia?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa n'attimo...prendi il delitto di Garlasco, Cogne, Kerchner etcetc....
> 
> tu non spendi 'na lira per avere il meglio o anche il passabile, per le loro difese?
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra? Certo che spendo tutti i miei risparmi per la sua difesa. Ma non certo perchè venga assolto se é colpevole. Ma scherzate? 
Quindi se vi ammazzano un figlio sperate che i genitori dell'assassino lo coprano e voi non otterrete mai giustizia?
Io non abbandoneró mai i miei figli ma davanti a reati gravi è giusto che paghino come la legge prevede


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, molto irrealistico
> 
> comunque anche per me il sangue non è acqua, anzi è un legame indissolubile ma che purtroppo si può "sospendere" per motivi molto gravi, magari andando ognuno per la propria strada a causa di scelte incompatibili, ma comunque non facendosi carognate


ma irrealistico lo pensavano pure quelli che se so' trovati sotto un terremoto, pe' lo scoppio de na bombola der gas, in un incidente in autostrada e co' la macchina in fiamme...etcetc...

in quei casi che devi scegliere, a chi salvi?... i tuoi figli o quelli dell'altri?....

cmq beata te che sei sicura che nun te capiti mai un cazzo....nun fa manco polizze assicurative tanto so' sprecate..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E c'hai ragione.
> 
> 
> Senti, serio eh! ma nei bar che rischio corro? :scared:
> ...


nessuno...er barista te vole bene e lunedi' firmera' er terzo rogito......


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo davvero che nonostante il tradimento sia sbagliato le due carognate non siano minimamente compatibili.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a far crescere a un uomo un figlio non suo senza che lui lo sappia???!!!!


Quotissimo. Come si fa a guardarsi allo specchio?

E come gestire il momento in cui (perché probabilmente succederà) verrà fuori tutto?

Mi metto nei panni di un uomo che non solo ha scoperto un tradimento (che è abbastanza traumatico, qui lo vediamo ogni giorno), ma viene a sapere che il figlio che ha cresciuto è dell'amante della moglie.
Il minimo che possa fare è rivisitare tutta la sua vita vedendola come un enorme, gigantesco inganno.
E' una cosa che ti rovina, e rischia di rovinare la vita di un bambino che assorbirà le conseguenze di un simile colpo. Ragazzi, pensateci bene a quello che dite.

Un conto è affermare che *una donna in preda al panico *p*ossa anche pensare per un periodo *di nascondere questa cosa al marito... un conto è giustificare una che porta avanti una simile menzogna per mesi o anni e dire che il fatto è ininfluente nella vita del padre e del figlio. Minchia!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> N
> 
> Quindi estremizzando se ammazza o stupra tu comunque lo massacri in privato ma lo copri agli occhi delle giustizia?



In casi come questi anche, ma mi sa tanto che dovrei non soltanto farmi un esame di coscienza, ma sarei come un morto vivente. Quello che i miei figli faranno come errore purtroppo li considererò anche in parte mia, nonostante sappia bene che è un individuo a sè stante. 

Ci stiamo comunque ripetendo su questo discorso. Andare a cercare o ricercare una qualsiasi motivazione grave o meno grave non cambierebbe di base il pensiero che più volte ho espresso. Cambierebbe la mia delusione, fallimento e bla bla bla.. La mia l'ho espressa, tu la tua anche, stermy sta ancora a inventare e con free al momento la pensiamo quasi alla stessa maniera, le parti credo siano conosciute ormai.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nessuno...er barista te vole bene e lunedi' firmera' er terzo rogito......



Mi spiace, ma magno aggratisse al bar.


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma irrealistico lo pensavano pure quelli che se so' trovati sotto un terremoto, pe' lo scoppio de na bombola der gas, in un incidente in autostrada e co' la macchina in fiamme...etcetc...
> 
> *in quei casi che devi scegliere, a chi salvi?... i tuoi figli o quelli dell'altri?..*..
> 
> ...



ma che c'entra? si parlava di scoprire durante la catastrofe che un figlio è tuo e uno no, sembrava, ma non lo è... ti pare realistico?
stai più attento!


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In casi come questi anche, ma mi sa tanto che dovrei non soltanto farmi un esame di coscienza, ma sarei come un morto vivente. Quello che i miei figli faranno come errore purtroppo li considererò anche in parte mia, nonostante sappia bene che è un individuo a sè stante.
> 
> Ci stiamo comunque ripetendo su questo discorso. Andare a cercare o ricercare una qualsiasi motivazione grave o meno grave non cambierebbe di base il pensiero che più volte ho espresso. Cambierebbe la mia delusione, fallimento e bla bla bla.. La mia l'ho espressa, tu la tua anche, stermy sta ancora a inventare e con free al momento la pensiamo quasi alla stessa maniera, le parti credo siano conosciute ormai.


sono d'accordo.
ma come si fa ad ipotizzare di avere un figlio che stupra o uccide?
mi spiace ma non ci provo nemmeno


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma che c'entra? si parlava di scoprire durante la catastrofe che un figlio è tuo e uno no, sembrava, ma non lo è... ti pare realistico?
> stai più attento!



Speriamo che homer ora non prenda spunto da stermi e scriva: ma se voi dovreste fare una polizza assicurativa a uno dei due figli perchè costretti a farla soltanto a uno visto la possibilità economica scarsa a chi la fareste ? 


Homer.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Speriamo che homer ora non prenda spunto da stermi e scriva: ma se voi dovreste fare una polizza assicurativa a uno dei due figli perchè costretti a farla soltanto a uno visto la possibilità economica scarsa a chi la fareste ?
> 
> 
> Homer.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:







Le mie erano domande serie


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cosa brutta ed inconcepibile visto che e' la roba piu' naturale di questo mondo essendo tutto legato al richiamo del sangue e di cio' che inerisce....
> 
> ma che cazzo ve raccontate dico io pe' fa' sempre i buonisti del cazzo...
> 
> ...


Alè, ecco la solita tiritera sui figli degli altri. Madonna, che disco rotto che sei.

Ovvio che un padre che cresce un figlio come suo instaura un rapporto profondissimo che non si cancella... può esserci magari un momento di confusione in caso di una simile scoperta... ma un uomo degno di questo nome non abbandona un figlio che ha amato e cresciuto solo perché geneticamente non è sangue del suo sangue.

Anche perché la colpa di tutto non è del figlio e per questo non deve pagare lui gli errori di una madre.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Le mie erano domande serie



Lo so  

La mia era invece paura di cosa potesse stavolta sparare stermy, non ti rischiare eh!:carneval:


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *lo sfankulerei si'*...
> 
> per fortuna mi fija e' la mia fotocopia e nun serveno test del cazzo...


Minchia. Complimentoni.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH! Ma sacrificate tu, a sto punto. No? Meglio per tutti.


Eh sì


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Domanda più cattivella, rispondete diretti. Lo scoprite quando ha 6 mesi di vita, dove in queste 6 mesi, l'amore di padre ti ha riservato notti insonne, poppate, pannolini cagati, raffreddori, cazzi e mazzi che, solo chi è stato genitore, può capire. Ti arriva la mazzata della notizia, che fate?? Ma non nel senso se sfanculate o no il vostro presunto figlio, ma umanamente, a livello di testa, come vi sentite??


Homer, vuoi vedere scorrere il sangue?


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E giù botte :kick::kick::kick:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Certo che spendo tutti i miei risparmi per la sua difesa. Ma non certo perchè venga assolto se é colpevole. Ma scherzate?
> Quindi se vi ammazzano un figlio sperate che i genitori dell'assassino lo coprano e voi non otterrete mai giustizia?
> Io non abbandoneró mai i miei figli ma davanti a reati gravi è giusto che paghino come la legge prevede


Quindi il processo lo fai tu...tuo figlio dice che e' innocente e sganci er conquibus pe' l'avvocato, ma se tu hai solo dei dubbi gli dici che s'attacca...:mrgreen:

ma secondo te chi si va a costituire lo fa per i sensi di colpa o perche' l'avvocato je dice che e' mejo perche' lo stanno pure gia' a pija'?...
ma che bel senso dell'onore e della giustizia che hai..

ripeto, a senso un po' alternato ma non sindachiamo....:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so mica se* il legame del sangue abbia importanza *come dici tu.
> per alcuni vale zero mentre altri amano profondamente chi hanno scelto di adottare , prendere in affido o casi analoghi


Per me ce l'ha, ma nel senso positivo, non in negativo.

Mi spiego meglio. 

Mi metto nei panni di un uomo che scoprisse di avere un figlio che non sapeva di avere e avesse l'opportunità di conoscerlo. Pur nelle dinamiche difficoltose di questo tipo di storie (anche qui ci sarebbe l'inganno di una madre, presumibilmente), penso che un uomo normale si sentirebbe comunque attratto da questo figlio e gli verrebbe la curiosità di conoscerlo per stabilire un legame con lui.

Ma di certo ci sono legami forti che prescindono dal sangue. Che si basano sulla cura, sulla presenza, sull'esserci sempre, sulla condivisione.

Dire che il legame di sangue ha importanza, tra genitori e figli, non vuol dire negare tutti gli altri tipi di legame.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma magno aggratisse al bar.


pure n'amico mio se vantava de nun paga' le multe...

poi se scopri' che de nascosto i bollettini li annava a paga' la mugliera...

ocio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Minchia. Complimentoni.


Grazie...

non credo che ci sia chissache', pero' in caso di eredita' nun te darebbe ar cazzo che sto bastardo se fotte na' parte de robba che spetta de piu' ai tuoi figli...no?....

ma che bonta'...ma che bonta'...etcetc...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi il processo lo fai tu...tuo figlio dice che e' innocente e sganci er conquibus pe' l'avvocato, ma se tu hai solo dei dubbi gli dici che s'attacca...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma secondo te chi si va a costituire lo fa per i sensi di colpa o perche' l'avvocato je dice che e' mejo perche' lo stanno pure gia' a pija'?...
> ma che bel senso dell'onore e della giustizia che hai..
> ...



A parte che farfalla ha scritto un'altra cosa, quindi hai scritto fantasie. Sempre che io abbia capito bene farfalla, magari hai capito bene tu.


E comunque a parte quello che ti ho appena scritto, credo che se tu andassi un po de più al bar forse te ripiglieresti un po, sciallanza compà e magari ogni tanto meno canne.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pure n'amico mio se vantava de nun paga' le multe...
> 
> poi se scopri' che de nascosto i bollettini li annava a paga' la mugliera...
> 
> ocio...:mrgreen:



Sapevo che mi avresti risposto così, purtroppo per te il proprietario del bar manco morto mi farebbe pagare. spiegartene i motivi è inutile, credermi o non credermi su una questione del genere irrilevante per gli argomenti trattati.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me ce l'ha, ma nel senso positivo, non in negativo.
> 
> Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> ...


ma ti pare che la posizione per es. dell'amante a cui viene nascosta la paternita' sia minimamente paragonabile a quella del povero cornuto ignaro di crescere un figlio dell'amante che la zoccola ha taciuto ad entrambi?...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Grazie...
> 
> non credo che ci sia chissache', pero' in caso di eredita' nun te darebbe ar cazzo che sto bastardo se fotte na' parte de robba che spetta de piu' ai tuoi figli...no?....
> 
> ma che bonta'...ma che bonta'...etcetc...



Il rosso è mio perchè chiamare bastardo un bambino o comunque un figlio, è davvero da far vomitare, ma no ti è bastato stamattina dare della troia a tua moglie? 

Secondo me davvero tu oggi non stai bene.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi il processo lo fai tu...tuo figlio dice che e' innocente e sganci er conquibus pe' l'avvocato, ma se tu hai solo dei dubbi gli dici che s'attacca...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma secondo te chi si va a costituire lo fa per i sensi di colpa o perche' l'avvocato je dice che e' mejo perche' lo stanno pure gia' a pija'?...
> ma che bel senso dell'onore e della giustizia che hai..
> ...


Ma stai fuori?
Se dice che é innocente di cosa stiamo parlando?
Parlo di colpevolezza certa
Mah


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte che farfalla ha scritto un'altra cosa, quindi hai scritto fantasie. Sempre che io abbia capito bene farfalla, magari hai capito bene tu.
> 
> 
> E comunque a parte quello che ti ho appena scritto, credo che se tu andassi un po de più al bar forse te ripiglieresti un po, sciallanza compà e magari ogni tanto meno canne.


Farfalla ha scritto cio' per cui io ho risposto coerentemente...

 se hai bisogno de un tutore, io nun so' disponibile..me dispias'...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farfalla ha scritto cio' per cui io ho risposto coerentemente...
> 
> se hai bisogno de un tutore, io nun so' disponibile..me dispias'...



Ne sei sicuro? ok.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte che farfalla ha scritto un'altra cosa, quindi hai scritto fantasie. Sempre che io abbia capito bene farfalla, magari hai capito bene tu.
> 
> 
> E comunque a parte quello che ti ho appena scritto, credo che se tu andassi un po de più al bar forse te ripiglieresti un po, sciallanza compà e magari ogni tanto meno canne.


Certo che ho scritto un'altra cosa.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapevo che mi avresti risposto così, purtroppo per te il proprietario del bar manco morto mi farebbe pagare. spiegartene i motivi è inutile, credermi o non credermi su una questione del genere irrilevante per gli argomenti trattati.


quindi vai a scrocco?...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che ho scritto un'altra cosa.



Diglielo a lui. Nonostante glielo abbia scritto con la non certezza di avere ragione dice che ha ragione lui, Boh, secondo me sta fuori oggi, sta proprio fuori di testa, ma sul serio.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio perchè chiamare bastardo un bambino o comunque un figlio, è davvero da far vomitare, ma no ti è bastato stamattina dare della troia a tua moglie?
> 
> Secondo me *davvero tu oggi non stai bene*.


Secondo me invece tu non l'hai mai letto bene sai.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il rosso è mio perchè chiamare bastardo un bambino o comunque un figlio, è davvero da far vomitare, ma no ti è bastato stamattina dare della troia a tua moglie?
> 
> Secondo me davvero tu oggi non stai bene.


ecchissenefrega del rosso...

tecnicamente non appartiene a te e te l'hanno appioppato anche in maniera infame...chiamalo pure come te pare ma se lo chiami figlio sei un cornuto contento e coglione...

ma dov'e' che nun te quadra er ragionamento?...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quindi vai a scrocco?...:rotfl:



Si vado a scrocco. contento? :rotfl:


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> N
> 
> Quindi estremizzando se ammazza o stupra tu comunque lo massacri in privato ma lo copri agli occhi delle giustizia?



però tu così presupponi che il figlio sia un criminale e l'unica a poterlo smascherare sia tu...altra ipotesi alquanto estrema, nel senso che se il figlio è un criminale molto probabilmente la giustizia farà il suo corso, anche se la madre decidesse di coprirlo, e infatti le galere sono piene di figli di qualcuno...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

papa sai che e' successo? ho conitnuato a dare verdi a raffuica a tutti....tuttiiii pur di poter ridare un rosso a questo qui.....sul post del bambino bastardo....
sai che e' successo? sono riuscita a dargli il rosso.....ma sul post sbagliato


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo me invece tu non l'hai mai letto bene sai.


Ma no dai, rinnegare delle opinioni che ho su di lui non sarebbe giusto. Stiamo discutendo e su questi temi a quanto pare siamo in netto contrasto.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai fuori?
> Se dice che é innocente di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Parlo di colpevolezza certa
> Mah


certo, colpevolezza certa...perche' tanto tu credi a cio' che te dice tu' fijo in un frangente del genere no?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecchissenefrega del rosso...
> 
> tecnicamente non appartiene a te, chiamalo pure come te pare ma se lo chiami figlio sei un cornuto contento e coglione...dove' che nun te quadra er ragionamento?...



T comunico che ho ricevuto un verde, sicuramente perchè non potevano darti un rosso, o lo hai ricevuto? sono due i rossi?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però tu così presupponi che il figlio sia un criminale e l'unica a poterlo smascherare sia tu...altra ipotesi alquanto estrema, nel senso che se il figlio è un criminale molto probabilmente la giustizia farà il suo corso, anche se la madre decidesse di coprirlo, e infatti le galere sono piene di figli di qualcuno...


Stavo estremizzando.
Ci sono casi come quello di garlasco dove la giustizia non fa il suo corso. 
E magari ci sono genitori che stanno coprendo un assassino.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> papa sai che e' successo? ho conitnuato a dare verdi a raffuica a tutti....tuttiiii pur di poter ridare un rosso a questo qui.....sul post del bambino bastardo....
> sai che e' successo? sono riuscita a dargli il rosso.....ma sul post sbagliato




ahahaahahaaahhahaah pricisa pricisa a papy tuo ..! TI ADORO.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecchissenefrega del rosso...
> 
> *tecnicamente* non appartiene a te, chiamalo pure come te pare ma se lo chiami figlio sei un cornuto contento e coglione...dove' che nun te quadra er ragionamento?...


e ti pare di poter parlare *tecnicamente* di un figlio?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che ho scritto un'altra cosa.


tu hai scritto che solo se tuo figlio ti dicesse che e' innocente gli pagheresti l'avvocato ed io ho risposto che il processo quindi lo fai te perche' la verita' di tuo figlio e' incontrovertibile...

percio' sei sicura che hai scritto altro?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo, colpevolezza certa...perche' tanto tu credi a cio' che te dice tu' fijo in un frangente del genere no?...:mrgreen:



ecco, n'altra sviolinata inventata, stermyyyyy e smettilaaaa. madò dovevi farti sceneggiatore tu. minchia fantasiaaaa.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecchissenefrega del rosso...
> 
> tecnicamente non appartiene a te, chiamalo pure come te pare ma *se lo chiami figlio sei un cornuto contento *e coglione...dove' che nun te quadra er ragionamento?...


Ogni tua idea, ogni tuo concetto è frutto di un'arretratezza mentale raccapricciante.

Non cerchi mai di valutare le situazioni in modo umano, calandoti un attimo nella situazione e immaginando le mille sfumature che possono avere certi vissuti... ma ti butti a giudicare per principi assoluti: se accetti un figlio non tuo sei un cornuto contento, quindi bisogna rifiutarlo per essere uomini veri con le palle.

Sei arretrato, vecchio nel tuo modo di ragionare, il simbolo di una mentalità che grazie al cielo sta scomparendo.

Mi chiedo come faccia uno come te a fare propri i valori di sinistra come la tolleranza, la tutela dei più deboli, l'apertura nei confronti delle diversità, la solidarietà umana... davvero non capisco.

Che tristezza.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ogni tua idea, ogni tuo concetto è frutto di un'arretratezza mentale raccapricciante.
> 
> Non cerchi mai di valutare le situazioni in modo umano, calandoti un attimo nella situazione e immaginando le mille sfumature che possono avere certi vissuti... ma ti butti a giudicare per principi assoluti: se accetti un figlio non tuo sei un cornuto contento, quindi bisogna rifiutarlo per essere uomini veri con le palle.
> 
> ...


non posso che condividere


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> papa sai che e' successo? ho conitnuato a dare verdi a raffuica a tutti....tuttiiii pur di poter ridare un rosso a questo qui.....sul post del bambino bastardo....
> sai che e' successo? sono riuscita a dargli il rosso.....ma sul post sbagliato


non fa niente, basta er pensiero...:mrgreen:

me faccio un bidet coi vostri rossi perche' tanto prima o poi a voi la vita ve cazzia e ve fa emergere il vero vostro lato che tutto e' tranne che buonista del cazzo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecchissenefrega del rosso...
> 
> tecnicamente non appartiene a te e te l'hanno appioppato anche in maniera infame...chiamalo pure come te pare ma se lo chiami figlio sei un cornuto contento e coglione...
> 
> ma dov'e' che nun te quadra er ragionamento?...



Si sarei un cornuto magari coglione, contento di sicuro no, e di sicuro c'è un'altra cosa, che quello sarebbe mio figlio.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> T comunico che ho ricevuto un verde, sicuramente perchè non potevano darti un rosso, o lo hai ricevuto? sono due i rossi?


Il verde è mio e te l'ho dato non perché non posso dare rossi a Stermy (rossi io non ne do) ma per questo concetto che approvo:_ chiamare bastardo un bambino o comunque un figlio, è davvero da far vomitare. 
_


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non fa niente, basta er pensiero...:mrgreen:
> 
> me faccio un bidet coi vostri rossi perche' tanto prima o poi a voi la vita ve cazzia e ve fa emergere il vero vostro lato che tutto e' tranne che buonista del cazzo...:mrgreen:



chiedo scusa agli utenti del forum per la risposta che darò a stermy.

Intanto quello divorziato che va a sbavare in salumeria sei tu eh,  bravo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il verde è mio e te l'ho dato non perché non posso dare rossi a Stermy (rossi io non ne do) ma per questo concetto che approvo:_ chiamare bastardo un bambino o comunque un figlio, è davvero da far vomitare.
> _


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma no dai, rinnegare delle opinioni che ho su di lui non sarebbe giusto. Stiamo discutendo e su questi temi a quanto pare siamo in netto contrasto.


ma i tribunali so' pieni di cause disconoscimenti del genere e di figli aventi diritto che se sentono giustamente di fottere se uno che non c'entra un cazzo se fotte roba che nun je spetta...manco i giornali leggi ar bar...:mrgreen:

ed anche nel tuo caso ci saranno senz'altro solo debiti da spartirsi oseno' te vojo vede' come vi scannereste col bastardo de turno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> T comunico che ho ricevuto un verde, sicuramente perchè non potevano darti un rosso, o lo hai ricevuto? sono due i rossi?


ma chi cazzo li conta i verdi i rossi ed i gialli...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma i tribunali so' pieni di cause disconoscimenti del genere e di figli aventi diritto che se sentono giustamente di fottere se uno che non c'entra un cazzo se fotte roba che nun je spetta...manco i giornali leggi ar bar...:mrgreen:
> 
> ed anche nel tuo caso ci saranno senz'altro solo debiti da spartirsi oseno' te vojo vede' come vi scannereste col bastardo de turno...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Guarda se starsene al bar per sorseggiare un caffè senza leggere i giornali mi ha dato la possibilità di essere diverso da te che li leggi, ne sono felice.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ti pare di poter parlare *tecnicamente* di un figlio?


se non e' mio, come devo parla'?...:mrgreen:

se ci tieni tu a che si debba parlare correttamente, non mi mettere in queste situazioni perlomeno imbarazzanti....:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ogni tua idea, ogni tuo concetto è frutto di un'arretratezza mentale raccapricciante.
> 
> Non cerchi mai di valutare le situazioni in modo umano, calandoti un attimo nella situazione e immaginando le mille sfumature che possono avere certi vissuti... ma ti butti a giudicare per principi assoluti: se accetti un figlio non tuo sei un cornuto contento, quindi bisogna rifiutarlo per essere uomini veri con le palle.
> 
> ...


Non ho ancora letto se ja risposto ma mi gioco le palle che ti ridponde insultando te e mettendo in mezzo me. insultando anche me.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto se ja risposto ma mi gioco le palle che ti ridponde insultando te e mettendo in mezzo me. insultando anche me.


Ma assolutamente no.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ogni tua idea, ogni tuo concetto è frutto di un'arretratezza mentale raccapricciante.
> 
> Non cerchi mai di valutare le situazioni in modo umano, calandoti un attimo nella situazione e immaginando le mille sfumature che possono avere certi vissuti... ma ti butti a giudicare per principi assoluti: se accetti un figlio non tuo sei un cornuto contento, quindi bisogna rifiutarlo per essere uomini veri con le palle.
> 
> ...


e na' certa mentalita' sta scomparendo e se vedono anche i risultati di una societa' di merda grazie alle vostre idee avanzate di smidollati del cazzo...

ma si, apriamo le cosce quanno ce pare, sfornamo marmocchi da fa' spupazza a chi non c'entra un cazzo e se quello giustamente s'inkazza leggermente lo famo passa' pure pe' retrogrado che tanto abbozza in questa societa' de moderni.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che solo se tuo figlio ti dicesse che e' innocente gli pagheresti l'avvocato ed io ho risposto che il processo quindi lo fai te perche' la verita' di tuo figlio e' incontrovertibile...
> 
> percio' sei sicura che hai scritto altro?...:mrgreen:


No io ho scritto che mi svenerei per pagarhli un avvocato che gli consente la giusta difesa ma che se é colpevole é giusto che paghi. Rileggi


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e na' certa mentalita' sta scomparendo e se vedono anche i risultati di una societa' di merda grazie alle vostre idee avanzate di smidollati del cazzo...
> 
> *ma si, apriamo le cosce quanno ce pare, sfornamo marmocchi da fa' spupazza a chi non c'entra un cazzo e se quello giustamente s'inkazza leggermente lo famo passa' pure pe' retrogrado che tanto abbozza in questa societa' de moderni.....*


Effettivamente ora tu essendo un single puoi far aprire le cosce alla salumiera evè? senza contribuire chiaramente a quello che sopra hai scritto, stermy, ma vattene a cagare va..! veramente mi stai DILLUDENDO. :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda se starsene al bar per sorseggiare un caffè senza leggere i giornali mi ha dato la possibilità di essere diverso da te che li leggi, ne sono felice.


Ognuno e' felice come cazzo je pare...

ma se tu te sei lamentato quarche vorta, tanto felice nun me parevi...cmq...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto se ja risposto ma mi gioco le palle che ti ridponde insultando te e mettendo in mezzo me. insultando anche me.


hai perso n'occasione p'evita' n'artra figura de merda...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ognuno e' felice come cazzo je pare...
> 
> ma se tu te sei lamentato quarche vorta, tanto felice nun me parevi...cmq...




:up: 


Mentre tu sei stato sempre felice nella tua vita, sono contento per te, e sono serio.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si sarei un cornuto magari coglione, contento di sicuro no, e di sicuro c'è un'altra cosa, che quello sarebbe mio figlio.


Considerati approvato


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No io ho scritto che mi svenerei per pagarhli un avvocato che gli consente la giusta difesa ma che se é colpevole é giusto che paghi. Rileggi


io ho scritto uguale...

tu ti basi su cio' che afferma tuo figlio e quindi gli paghi l'avvocato ed il processo e' come se l'avessi gia' fatto tu...

cosa ti sfugge?...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Considerati approvato



ho capito, mi stai a dare del cornuto e pure del coglione.:carneval: si capisce che scherzo no?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Mentre tu sei stato sempre felice nella tua vita, sono contento per te, e sono serio.


qua parlamo d'inkulate infami....

io per ora di inkulate infami, anche de corna, nun le ho prese....e chi c'ha provato ad inkula' se sta ancora a lecca' le ferite dopo anni ed anni...

che te devo di'... a cambio nun ce faccio co' te...


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e na' certa mentalita' sta scomparendo e se vedono anche i risultati di una societa' di merda grazie alle vostre idee avanzate di smidollati del cazzo...
> 
> ma si, apriamo le cosce quanno ce pare, sfornamo marmocchi da fa' spupazza a chi non c'entra un cazzo e* se quello* *giustamente s'inkazza leggermente *lo famo passa' pure pe' retrogrado che tanto abbozza in questa societa' de moderni.....


Eh no. Io sono la prima a dire (e l'ho pure scritto prima di leggere i tuoi deliri) che tradire e nascondere la vera paternità di un figlio è una carognata vergognosa. E che un uomo che subisce un simile tradimento può andare in tilt e vedere la sua vita come un enorme inganno.

Ma da qui a dire che dopo aver cresciuto un figlio come suo dovrebbe improvvisamente disconoscerlo e allontanarlo c'è una bella differenza.

Anzi. Ipotizzo che dopo una simile mazzata e un comprensibile periodo di svalvolamento, il legame con questo figlio sarebbe l'unico vero punto fermo da cui ripartire per dare un senso vero alla propria vita. Altro che disconoscerlo.


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> hai perso n'occasione p'evita' n'artra figura de merda...:mrgreen:


Invece vedo che hai tu perso un‘altra occasione per evitare di far vedere che uomo di merda sei e quanto meriteresti di finire come Causescu


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ho capito, mi stai a dare del cornuto e pure del coglione.:carneval: si capisce che scherzo no?


Approvavo quello infatti mica la frase sul figlio


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> qua parlamo d'inkulate infami....
> 
> io per ora di inkulate infami, anche de corna, nun le ho prese....e chi c'ha provato ad inkula' se sta ancora a lecca' le ferite dopo anni ed anni...
> 
> che te devo di'... a cambio nun ce faccio co' te...


In effetti hai ragione, ci sono azioni che davvero formano le persone, una di queste azioni è il tradimento, di certo non è stato piacevole, di certo discuterne con te che te ne fai vanto idem, come di certo e accordato è che nemmeno io fare a cambio con la tua vita. Ti risparmio i perchè, di certo non li capiresti.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh no. Io sono la prima a dire (e l'ho pure scritto prima di leggere i tuoi deliri) che tradire e nascondere la vera paternità di un figlio è una carognata vergognosa. E che un uomo che subisce un simile tradimento può andare in tilt e vedere la sua vita come un enorme inganno.
> 
> Ma da qui a dire che dopo aver cresciuto un figlio come suo dovrebbe improvvisamente disconoscerlo e allontanarlo c'è una bella differenza.
> 
> Anzi. Ipotizzo che dopo una simile mazzata e un comprensibile periodo di svalvolamento, il legame con questo figlio sarebbe l'unico vero punto fermo da cui ripartire per dare un senso vero alla propria vita. Altro che disconoscerlo.


tu pero' hai citato anche l'esempio di un padre, tipo l'amante, a cui viene nascosta la paternita' che invece viene addebitata al cornuto e che te dicevo che sono su piani completamente incommensurabili...

ed anche a quella risposta hai sklerato...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io ho scritto uguale...
> 
> tu ti basi su cio' che afferma tuo figlio e quindi gli paghi l'avvocato ed il processo e' come se l'avessi gia' fatto tu...
> 
> cosa ti sfugge?...


A me nulla a te qualcosa
Cosa vuol dire che il processo lo faccio io?
Se lui mi dice che é colpevole devo sperare vhe la faccia franca?
Pensa se ammazzasseri tua figlia e esiste qualcuno che spera che l'assassino la faccia franca, non ti incazzeresti?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Invece vedo che hai tu perso un‘altra occasione per evitare di far vedere che uomo di merda sei e quanto meriteresti di finire come Causescu


vabbe' se proprio sei in astinenza de vaffankulo, te ricordo che nella situazione di merda in cui te ritrovi sempre, la figlia che aveva la la tua ex e' stato un mezzo pe' conquistarla e come mai nun c'hai fatto un figlio tuo tuo co' questa?...

je faceva schifo l'idea o sei sterile?...m


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2014)

Ma che robe brutte che ho letto in questo thread...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che robe brutte che ho letto in questo thread...


Il confronto è molto interessante,poi dopo un pò si finisce sul personale e incominciano a volare saette di carne rosa da tutte le parti...come sempre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che robe brutte che ho letto in questo thread...




:bacio:

Io mi sto addolcendo la bocca con una fettina di torta setteveli. mmmmmmmmm sarò costretto a portarne anche a casa.


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu pero' hai citato anche l'esempio di un padre, tipo l'amante, a cui viene nascosta la paternita' che invece viene addebitata al cornuto e che te dicevo che sono su piani completamente incommensurabili...
> 
> ed anche a quella risposta hai sklerato...


Eh no.
Io ho detto che un uomo che scopre di avere un figlio può sentire la voglia di avvicinarlo per stabilire un rapporto con lui solo per il fatto di sapere che è suo figlio biologico.

Non ho fatto esempi di amanti. Potrebbe essere che una donna nasconda a un uomo la sua gravidanza anche essendo libera. Magari perché ci ha scopato una sera, non vuole questo estraneo nella sua vita e preferisce crescersi un figlio da sola.

La storia dell'amante ce l'hai aggiunta tu perché ti piace lavorare di fantasia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio:
> 
> Io mi sto addolcendo la bocca con una fettina di torta setteveli. mmmmmmmmm sarò costretto a portarne anche a casa.



Quasi quasi vado a mangiarmi una briochina, mi hai fatto venire voglia di dolce


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

vergognati a trattare miseramente le vite degli altri , ma veramente.altro che rossi e verdi ti sputerei in un occhio 





Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' se proprio sei in astinenza de vaffankulo, te ricordo che nella situazione di merda in cui te ritrovi sempre, la figlia che aveva la la tua ex e' stato un mezzo pe' conquistarla e come mai nun c'hai fatto un figlio tuo tuo co' questa?...
> 
> je faceva schifo l'idea o sei sterile?...m


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh no.
> Io ho detto che un uomo che scopre di avere un figlio può sentire la voglia di avvicinarlo per stabilire un rapporto con lui solo per il fatto di sapere che è suo figlio biologico.
> 
> Non ho fatto esempi di amanti. Potrebbe essere che una donna nasconda a un uomo la sua gravidanza anche essendo libera. Magari perché ci ha scopato una sera, non vuole questo estraneo nella sua vita e preferisce crescersi un figlio da sola.
> ...


----------



## @lex (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' se proprio sei in astinenza de vaffankulo, te ricordo che nella situazione di merda in cui te ritrovi sempre, la figlia che aveva la la tua ex e' stato un mezzo pe' conquistarla e come mai nun c'hai fatto un figlio tuo tuo co' questa?...
> 
> je faceva schifo l'idea o sei sterile?...m


Una risposta ci sarebbe ma non te la darò perche la rigireresti per insultarmi. io una figlia ce l‘ ho. A me non interessa nulla che abbia il mio sangue. se penso che esiste qualcuno che ha il tuo e che sarebve potuto anche capitare a me di averlo preferirei essere sterile per non tramandarlo.per fortuna io e te mon facviamo nemmeno parte dello stesso ceppo dell‘evoluzione. la merda che sei non vi è nemmeno menzionata


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vergognati a trattare miseramente le vite degli altri , ma veramente.altro che rossi e verdi ti sputerei in un occhio



Quoto.

Forse non ho mai visto così tante cose brutte scritte in un solo Thread. E' davvero rivoltante.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi tu se scoprissi che la tua amatissima figlia ventenne è di un altro la manderesti affanculo con tanti saluti?


No non credo lo farebbero in molti, tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Forse non ho mai visto così tante cose brutte scritte in un solo Thread. E' davvero rivoltante.



Vero. Cose veramente brutte


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' da non so quante pagine che lo scrivo.  *stermy sceneggiatore*...! o era stermy for president?


Sì, vabbè... sono indecisa tra il genere demenziale o horror


----------



## Ultimo (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè... sono indecisa tra il genere demenziale o horror



Horror, ma di quelli veramente da paura visto quello che abbiamo letto.


----------



## free (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il confronto è molto interessante,poi dopo un pò si finisce sul personale e incominciano a volare saette di carne rosa da tutte le parti...come sempre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



quoto


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

saette di carne rosa...come cazzarola si fa:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un distacco momentaneo lo posso capire... Ti sembra di essere stato colpito da un masso e barcolli...
> ma poi, pensi che gli hai insegnato ad andare in bici, che si è confidato con te per le prime passioncelle, che gli hai tenuto la mano quando aveva paura o stava male... Sei suo padre...
> e questo non c'entra nulla con quanto è stato grave quello che ha fatto la madre.


Ma io credo che basti pensare che non ti sarà più accanto per non ripudiarlo ...o no? il valore umano di un individuo va valutato a prescindere dalle sue origini biologiche ( per me )


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> saette di carne rosa...come cazzarola si fa:rotfl:


Devo essere volgare?scrivere cazzi mi disturba.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh no.
> Io ho detto che un uomo che scopre di avere un figlio può sentire la voglia di avvicinarlo per stabilire un rapporto con lui solo per il fatto di sapere che è suo figlio biologico.
> 
> Non ho fatto esempi di amanti. Potrebbe essere che una donna nasconda a un uomo la sua gravidanza anche essendo libera. Magari perché ci ha scopato una sera, non vuole questo estraneo nella sua vita e preferisce crescersi un figlio da sola.
> ...


ma qua se sta a parla' de spupazzarse i figli degli amanti e l'esempio che hai fatto tu e' equiparabile ad un caso simile...che differenza c'e' dal lato non del cornuto?...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vergognati a trattare miseramente le vite degli altri , ma veramente.altro che rossi e verdi ti sputerei in un occhio


ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Una risposta ci sarebbe ma non te la darò perche la rigireresti per insultarmi. io una figlia ce l‘ ho. A me non interessa nulla che abbia il mio sangue. se penso che esiste qualcuno che ha il tuo e che sarebve potuto anche capitare a me di averlo preferirei essere sterile per non tramandarlo.per fortuna io e te mon facviamo nemmeno parte dello stesso ceppo dell‘evoluzione. la merda che sei non vi è nemmeno menzionata


bravo grand'uomo ...:rotfl:

mo' levate dar cazzo e nun me fa' slalom tra i cojoni che nessuno te cacava come ar solito...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Forse non ho mai visto così tante cose brutte scritte in un solo Thread. E' davvero rivoltante.


sta discussione pari pari si fece tempo fa quando un professore disconobbe una figlia piu' che trentenne mi pare e lostesso c'erano in ballo robe de sordi che se voleva ciula' la zoccolona della madre che rimase mi pare a becco asciutto......

quanti buonisti del cazzo col culo degli altri pero' e senza uno scheo da spartirse oseno'.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sta discussione pari pari si fece tempo fa quando un professore disconobbe una figlia piu' che trentenne mi pare e lostesso c'erano in ballo robe de sordi che se voleva ciula' la zoccolona della madre che rimase mi pare a becco asciutto......
> 
> quanti buonisti del cazzo col culo degli altri pero' e senza uno scheo da spartirse oseno'.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I figli sono di chi li cresce. Tu trascuri completamente la componente affettiva. Non puoi vedere un estraneo in una persona per la quale avresti dato la vita fino al giorno prima. Il problema non è con il figlio, che ha subito il tuo stesso trattamento, ma con la madre che lo ha perpetrato, mentendo a entrambi.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> I figli sono di chi li cresce. Tu trascuri completamente la componente affettiva. Non puoi vedere un estraneo in una persona per la quale avresti dato la vita fino al giorno prima. Il problema non è con il figlio, che ha subito il tuo stesso trattamento, ma con la madre che lo ha perpetrato, mentendo a entrambi.


ma manco per idea....cmq dipende anche dal grado di gravita' che attribuisci al torto subito...

per me sarebbe incalcolabile...


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma manco per idea....cmq dipende anche dal grado di gravita' che attribuisci al torto subito...
> 
> per me sarebbe incalcolabile...


Anche se il DNA non è il tuo, lo hai educato tu, ha il tuo imprinting, i tuoi valori e i tuoi disvalori. Di fatto è figlio tuo.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io devo ringraziarvi sul serio, da quando sono entrato qua dentro ho imparato molto, tantissimo, e giuro che non sapevo che a Newton piacessero le cassiere.
> 
> PS: Un tempo grammaticalmente parlando avrei scritto "piacciono" . GRAZIE forum..!
> 
> ps: ps: ma si scrive piacciono o piacessero? mariiiaa che dilemma.


Terza legge di Newton: ad ogni azione  corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria
Postulato:                   ad ogni Newton corrisponde  un            Joey Blow


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se il DNA non è il tuo, lo hai educato tu, ha il tuo imprinting, i tuoi valori e i tuoi disvalori. Di fatto è figlio tuo.


Ma manco per idea (2)...

quindi nel caso che citavo, per te e' indifferente la scelta tra chi salvare....se uno tuo o uno che pensavi fosse tuo ma invece e' dell'amante della zoccola...:rotfl:

bravissimo te fa onore...


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con sterminator... quantomeno per un reato minore come un furto o un possesso di droga. A parte che ci si dovrebbe fare anche un bell'esame di coscienza come genitore. Ora si è troppo permissivi, si tende a fare gli amiconi coi propri figli, spesso manca qualunque straccio di autorità. Ma poi, *avrei problemi a denunciare un amico, figuriamoci mio figlio. *
> Cercherei innanzitutto di capire che cazzo sta succedendo... e di riparare eventuali danni fatti. *Certo la prima scelta non sarebbe quella di portarlo in questura*.


Sarebbe una scelta difficile, sicuro.
Dovrebbe fare i conti con i propri errori, però, e anche io come genitore se mio/a figlio/a arriva a comportarsi così.
Lo assisterei in tutto e per tutto, però sarebbe molto utile per tutti affrontare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni...

:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mentecatta, vecchia bacucca, scimunitia, psicolabile, impasticcata, quellochepreferisci, il succo è che non è che semplicemente non la pensi come me, ragioni a cazzo, parli di cose che non conosci da posizioni di concetto che si scontrano con una realtà che tu, amica mia, non conosci e che ben difficilmente rientrerebbe negli steccati mentali che ti sei costruita col tempo. Hai tante di quelle paturnie mentali che, peraltro, darti della metecatta è persino riduttivo.


E pensare che io ieri l'ho offesa perché le ho dato della "miserella" e ho aggiunto pure un "talvolta".
Non c'è più religione. Nemmeno nella lingua italiana.:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

Saggezza latina lapidaria e da applauso (soprattutto per il "numquam" che vuol dire "MAI")


Mater semper certa, pater numquam.
​
Saggezza fantastica: 
i figli non sono di uno spermatozoo che incontra un ovulo, ma di un uomo e di una donna o di un uomo e un uomo o di una donna e di una donna che procurano loro i mezzi di sussistenza. Se poi li amano pure, allora è festa grande.

Nel caso specifico, poiché i latini ci vedevano meglio, io nemmeno sotto tortura direi a un marito che suo figlio non è suo. Perché NON ha senso, a causa della saggezza fantastica. Piuttosto, mi arrabbierei se l'amante, venutolo a sapere, -perché glielo direi che sono incinta di lui-, mi dicesse che non gliene frega nulla.
Se invece proprio non lo so di chi è figlio mio figlio, vabbè. sarà figlio dell'uomo che gli farà da padre. E chi vivrà vedrà.
Tutto 'sto valore attribuito a uno schizzo di sperma mi lascia proprio indifferente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo che tu stia facendo un pasticcio mischiando il concetto di risarcimento del danno con la punibilità, che sono molto diversi
> il risarcimento ci può già essere, per es, con l'accertamento del danno biologico
> invece la punibilità presuppone la commissione di un reato, che capisci bene che è un po' arduo infilare in complessi rapporti familiari et similia...
> e non fare l'esempio del pazzo col fucile perchè non è con gli estremismi deliranti che si può pensare di chiudere discussioni su concetti di questo tipo


Aggiungiamo che la priorità della legge è tutelare i minori che non vengono considerati beni da dare a chi li merita ma portatori di diritti.
In quest'ottica non possono essere previste conseguenze automatiche che per fatti riguardanti minori vadano a ledere diritti degli stessi.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche se il DNA non è il tuo, lo hai educato tu, ha il tuo imprinting, i tuoi valori e i tuoi disvalori. Di fatto è figlio tuo.


Ma poi... hai cresciuto il figlio dell'amante della zoccola che ti tieni ancora perche' hai abbozzato...e vabbe'...

vieni a sapere che non e' figlio tuo ma ormai te sei affezionato e te lo tieni perche' hai abbozzato.. e rivabbe'..

un bel di' se presenta l'amante o ormai ex della zoccola che ti tenesti perche' abbozzasti e te dice che vuole anche lui instaurare un rapporto con SUO figlio....e tu?...

abbozzi....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi metti che l'ex pupetto che tu hai cresciuto , che tu te sei fatto er mazzo, che tu sei stato all'ospedale quanno e' stato male etcetc...pija e je gira d'annarsene co' papino originale perche' e' piu' ganzo, je fa fa' er cazzo che je pare e cazzate assimilabili..e tu?...

abbozzi....macchetelodicoaffa'...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

macchecazzo ve scorre nelle vene se non merda e pure de scarsa qualita'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Saggezza latina lapidaria e da applauso (soprattutto per il "numquam" che vuol dire "MAI")
> 
> 
> Mater semper certa, pater numquam.
> ...


Quindi se l'ospedale per sbaglio ti consegna il figlio sbagliato, se ne accorge dopo sei mesi ma non ti dice nulla, e tu lo scopri dopo sei anni, compreso il fatto che l'ospedale sapeva, non t'inkazzi, del resto perchè dare tutta questa importanza ad un ovulo che tanto c'è n'è uno al mese e finisce quasi sempre nell'assorbente.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma poi... hai cresciuto il figlio dell'amante della zoccola che ti tieni ancora perche' hai abbozzato...e vabbe'...
> 
> vieni a sapere che non e' figlio tuo ma ormai te sei affezionato e te lo tieni perche' hai abbozzato.. e rivabbe'..
> 
> ...


...basta che non comincia a piovere...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E pensare che io ieri l'ho offesa perché le ho dato della "miserella" e ho aggiunto pure un "talvolta".
> Non c'è più religione. Nemmeno nella lingua italiana.:singleeye:


e appunto ne ho piene le tasche di gente che usa l'insulto in maniera gratuita .
limitati a commentare quello che dico evitando aggettivi sgraditi e sgradevoli.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi se l'ospedale per sbaglio ti consegna il figlio sbagliato, se ne accorge dopo sei mesi ma non ti dice nulla, e tu lo scopri dopo sei anni, compreso il fatto che l'ospedale sapeva, non t'inkazzi, del resto perchè dare tutta questa importanza ad un ovulo che tanto c'è n'è uno al mese e finisce quasi sempre nell'assorbente.


ma manco tu te dovresti inkazza' in base alla risposta che hai dato a me poco fa...

ma decideteve allora


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungiamo che la priorità della legge è tutelare i minori che non vengono considerati beni da dare a chi li merita ma portatori di diritti.
> In quest'ottica non possono essere previste conseguenze automatiche che per fatti riguardanti minori vadano a ledere diritti degli stessi.


Io ho parlato di punizione legale per la madre, non per i figli. Del resto se una ruba per sfamare i figli in galera ci va lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però devi anche considerare i figli "seminati" in giro dai mariti, che ora grazie alla nuova legge hanno acquisito la parità con i figli legittimi (prima da naturali, non del tutto)
> anche qualche moglie potrebbe dire che è un'ingiustizia etc. etc., ti pare?


Si è diffusa questa cosa delle donne privilegiate.
C'è chi dal trono di vittima delle donne non si smuove. Anche perché aspetta panino e birra mente guarda la partita:carneval:


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma manco tu te dovresti inkazza' in base alla risposta che hai dato a me poco fa...
> 
> ma decideteve allora


Io mi inkazzo con la madre mentre non cambio minimamente atteggiamento con il figlio. È nel secondo atteggiamento che siamo in disaccordo, visto che tu lo sbatteresti fuori dalla tua vita. Magari però poi diventa ricco e ci fai la figura del fesso oltre che dello stronzo


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> ...basta che non comincia a piovere...


Quindi per le solite teorie del cazzo di cui siete imbottiti e che a voi 'na roba simile nun ve po' mai capita', fate i buonisti ad capzum....

basta crederce che ce vo'...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Io mi inkazzo con la madre mentre non cambio minimamente atteggiamento con il figlio. È nel secondo atteggiamento che siamo in disaccordo, visto che tu lo sbatteresti fuori dalla tua vita. Magari però poi diventa ricco e ci fai la figura del fesso oltre che dello stronzo


ma a me non me ne fotte un cazzo...io a differenza tua non voglio trovarmi un domani il padre biologico che accampa i suoi diritti...

che fai poi, te spari o te lo fai mettere in culo ancora una volta?

la seconda che ho detto, ce scommetto i gioielli...:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> una mia prof. e un mio prof. delle medie erano amanti... Entrambi sposati ma a quei tempi entrambi senza figli. C'erano tante voci che giravano... Però si sa come nei paesi si spettegola spesso e volentieri... Lei poi ebbe un bambino e circa un anno dopo lui ebbe una bambina. Le voci continuavano a girare ma erano pur sempre voci. Beh quando i due figli erano sui vent'anni cominciarono a frequentarsi e a quel punto la verità venne fuori per paura che si rischiasse l'incesto, perché il figlio di lei non era del marito ma dell'amante. Grande scandalo nel paese... Il povero ragazzo fu inizialmente ripudiato e cacciato di casa insieme alla madre, ma dopo qualche tempo il padre non biologico si riavvicinò al ragazzo. Anche lui fu cacciato dalla moglie. I due prof. dopo vent'anni di clandestinità uscirono allo scoperto e oggi girano per il paese mano nella mano


Manda la trama a Camilleri.
E' una storia terrificante.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi per le solite teorie del cazzo di cui siete imbottiti e che a voi 'na roba simile nun ve po' mai capita', fate i buonisti ad capzum....
> 
> basta crederce che ce vo'...


Tanta gente adotta figli e li cresce come suoi. Qual'è la differenza? La differenza è solo nella madre che mentendoti ti ha negato il diritto ad una vita basata sulla verità.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tanta gente adotta figli e li cresce come suoi. Qual'è la differenza? *La differenza è solo nella madre che mentendoti ti ha negato il diritto ad una vita basata sulla verità.*


Certo che come argomenti tu, ammazza.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma a me non me ne fotte un cazzo...io a differenza tua non voglio trovarmi un domani il padre biologico che accampa i suoi diritti...
> 
> che fai poi, te spari o te lo fai mettere in culo ancora una volta?
> 
> la seconda che ho detto, ce scommetto i gioielli...:rotfl:


Il padre biologico non può accampare diritti, non ne ha. Non so quanto sia corretto ma è la legge.

Il padre naturale può proporre l'azione di disconoscimento della paternità?
No, l’azione può essere proposta solo dal presunto padre, dalla madre o dal figlio. Il padre naturale può però, nel caso di figlio minorenne, richiedere al pubblico ministero che si attivi chiedendo al Giudice la nomina di un curatore speciale per il minore, dando prova della sua paternità. Normalmente si allegano le prove della compatibilità genetica con il figlio di cui si vuole ottenere il disconoscimento di paternità.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che come argomenti tu, ammazza.


Se hai di meglio.... Coraggio...fatti avversare! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Si capisce, che intendevi questo, comunque.
> Ecco, io sono "drittina" ...  ...


Sotto ogni punto di vista :up:


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e appunto ne ho piene le tasche di gente che usa l'insulto in maniera gratuita .
> limitati a commentare quello che dico evitando aggettivi sgraditi e sgradevoli.


In effetti...
Io rimango allibito di fronte a certi post. Tutti maschi alfa con la tastiera sotto le dita. Appena si disconnettono poi chiedono il permesso pure per andare a pisciare.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti...
> Io rimango allibito di fronte a certi post. Tutti maschi alfa con la tastiera sotto le dita. Appena si disconnettono poi chiedono il permesso pure per andare a pisciare.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma non avevi scritto che ti mancavo? Emmò?!


----------



## Buscopann (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non avevi scritto che ti mancavo? Emmò?!


Un personaggio manca quando dà il meglio. Ma certi (compreso te), quando danno il peggio fanno solamente vomitare.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un personaggio manca quando dà il meglio. Ma certi (compreso te), quando danno il peggio fanno solamente vomitare.
> 
> Buscopann


E vabbè, vomita. Capirai. Poi vedrai stai meglio e dormi pure sereno come un bimbo (legittimo).


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Tanta gente adotta figli e li cresce come suoi. Qual'è la differenza? La differenza è solo nella madre che mentendoti ti ha negato il diritto ad una vita basata sulla verità.


ma che cazzo c'entra se lo fai coscientemente?...

ce sta n'abisso co' l situazione infame che discutiamo...

e poi anche entrare nell'ottica dell'adozione non ti credere che sia na' passeggiata....tantissime coppie hanno problemi perche' la voglia di maternita' a tutti i costi della moglie se scontra col marito a cui non gliene frega un beneamanto cazzo di crescere un figlio di un altro...

ma come la fate facile su problematiche che fanno sarta' per aria coppie consolidate se non s'azzeccano i desideri...


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non avevi scritto che ti mancavo? Emmò?!


Ho un altro avatar giusto per te, che poi il gatto è lo stesso dell'altro avatar che ti avevo suggerito


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho un altro avatar giusto per te, che poi il gatto è lo stesso dell'altro avatar che ti avevo suggerito


Non mi sovviene quale altro tu mi abbia mai potuto suggerire, però.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi sovviene quale altro tu mi abbia mai potuto suggerire, però.


Questo...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Questo...


Ah, quello dove ti tengo per le palle.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra se lo fai coscientemente?...
> 
> ce sta n'abisso co' l situazione infame che discutiamo...
> 
> ...


Mah...che ti devo dire...se cancelli un figlio dalla tua vita perchè scopri che non è tuo non fai una bastardata tanto diversa da colei che te lo ha nascosto. Dio li fa...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il padre biologico non può accampare diritti, non ne ha. Non so quanto sia corretto ma è la legge.
> 
> Il padre naturale può proporre l'azione di disconoscimento della paternità?
> No, l’azione può essere proposta solo dal presunto padre, dalla madre o dal figlio. Il padre naturale può però, nel caso di figlio minorenne, richiedere al pubblico ministero che si attivi chiedendo al Giudice la nomina di un curatore speciale per il minore, dando prova della sua paternità. Normalmente si allegano le prove della compatibilità genetica con il figlio di cui si vuole ottenere il disconoscimento di paternità.


Al padre biologico non puo impedire che se presenta a casa tua e te butta na' bomba atomica in mezzo al salotto e te fa rimane' cor cucchiaio a mezz'aria mentre te stavi a gusta' er semolino cor tuo programma preferito in tv de sottofondo.....



e cor rischio che se ne va pure co' suo figlio...e tu rimani come un cojone fatto e finito e te lo meriti pure...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pero' te poij sempre inkazza' co' la tua signora e farce vede' le palle se le ritrovi...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah...che ti devo dire...se cancelli un figlio dalla tua vita perchè scopri che non è tuo non fai una bastardata tanto diversa da colei che te lo ha nascosto. Dio li fa...


che culo per questo figlio


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, quello dove ti tengo per le palle.


È più corretto dire che ti tieni attaccato... Evidentemente hai preso troppo alla lettera che ti ha invitato ad attaccarti al cazzo.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah...che ti devo dire...se cancelli un figlio dalla tua vita perchè scopri che non è tuo non fai una bastardata tanto diversa da colei che te lo ha nascosto. Dio li fa...


Uh Gesu'...ammazzi uno che te vole spara' e te ritrovi allo stesso livello di chi te voleva spara'...

ma ragioni proprio cor culo, lasciatelo dire......


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo per questo figlio


ma anche per te che t'e' scoppiata sta bomba tra le mani incolpevolmente...:mrgreen:

quindi tu je prepareresti pure le valigie all'ex pupetto che se ne va col paparino biologico?...

si?...brava...:mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Al padre biologico non puo impedire che se presenta a casa tua e te butta na' bomba atomica in mezzo al salotto e te fa rimane' cor cucchiaio a mezz'aria mentre te stavi a gusta' er semolino cor tuo programma preferito in tv de sottofondo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che è? CSI Tradinet? Un po' di realismo no? Che fa porta il test del DNA con biondina a seguito che piazza il video proiettore in salotto e dimostra la compatibilità? Hai idea della bella lista di reati che commetterebbe?

Gia sento il tono della voce... Luke..sono tuo padre.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma anche per te che t'e' scoppiata sta bomba tra le mani incolpevolmente...:mrgreen:
> 
> *quindi tu je prepareresti pure le valigie all'ex pupetto che se ne va col paparino biologico?...*
> 
> si?...brava...:mrgreen:


Ma quello sarebbe casomai il figlio che avresti allevato tu, tale al padre paraculo infigardo vigliacco comunistacolculodeglialtrivecchiofigiodiputtanabavosomortodifiga.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma anche per te che t'e' scoppiata sta bomba tra le mani incolpevolmente...:mrgreen:
> 
> quindi tu je prepareresti pure le valigie all'ex pupetto che se ne va col paparino biologico?...
> 
> si?...brava...:mrgreen:


non riesco a seguire i film che stai scorrendo, abbi pazienza.
tra poco arriveremo al figlio che picchia la madre ,uccide la nonna , getta una bombai strada e stupra la zia e ladomandasarà se sarò presente in aula il giorno del verdetto


----------



## Flavia (3 Aprile 2014)

forse non sarebbe il caso
di chiudere questa discussione?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma che è? CSI Tradinet? Un po' di realismo no? Che fa porta il test del DNA con biondina a seguito che piazza il video proiettore in salotto e dimostra la compatibilità? Hai idea della bella lista di reati che commetterebbe?
> 
> Gia sento il tono della voce... Luke..sono tuo padre.


caro lei, non appena t'arriva la notizia dell'infamata, te te ritrovi ne' piu' e ne' meno con la bomba su per il culo...

che ci sia fisicamente il padre biologico nel tuo salotto o sul pianerottolo o sa al cazzo n'do sta.....

er test der DNA...magari ce stanno der pupetto delle caratteristiche che cominci a vede' bene pe' la prima vorta e te chiedi ...ma da chi cazzo le ha prese?...


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uh Gesu'...ammazzi uno che te vole spara' e te ritrovi allo stesso livello di chi te voleva spara'...
> 
> ma ragioni proprio cor culo, lasciatelo dire......


Non è che se uno ti punta una pistola contro tu hai la licenza di ucciderlo sai?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello sarebbe casomai il figlio che avresti allevato tu, tale al padre paraculo infigardo vigliacco comunistacolculodeglialtrivecchiofigiodiputtanabavosomortodifiga.


ringrazia che nun sei mi fijo oseno' alla tua coglionaggine armeno ce stava la scusa che te riempivo de mazzate...

ma cosi' che scusa c'hai, cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco a seguire i film che stai scorrendo, abbi pazienza.
> tra poco arriveremo al figlio che picchia la madre ,uccide la nonna , getta una bombai strada e stupra la zia e ladomandasarà se sarò presente in aula il giorno del verdetto


Quante pagine fa avevo scritto che era una discussione sterile?
Comunque resto della mia idea: l'azzardo sul futuro del figlio è meglio non tentarlo. Parlando per me non terrei mai nascosto un segreto del genere. Questa è sana paura di causare conseguenze tragiche, altro che amore per la verità e la trasparenza.
Dopodiché si portano avanti le proprie responsabilità per aver mentito e non usato precauzioni. 
Ovvio che io non sto parlando di amanti di una notte.


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> caro lei, non appena t'arriva la notizia dell'infamata, te te ritrovi ne' piu' e ne' meno con la bomba su per il culo...
> 
> che ci sia fisicamente il padre biologico nel tuo salotto o sul pianerottolo o sa al cazzo n'do sta.....
> 
> er test der DNA...magari ce stanno der pupetto delle caratteristiche che cominci a vede' bene pe' la prima vorta e te chiedi ...ma da chi cazzo le ha prese?...


Si stava parlando del rischio che il padre naturale si facesse vivo. Che c'entra ora il fatto di intuirlo o scoprirlo da se che non è figlio tuo?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco a seguire i film che stai scorrendo, abbi pazienza.
> tra poco arriveremo al figlio che picchia la madre ,uccide la nonna , getta una bombai strada e stupra la zia e ladomandasarà se sarò presente in aula il giorno del verdetto


eh gia' er film se deve ferma' solo ai titoli di testa...nun sia mai arrivi alla fine del primo tempo o alla fine del film...

se va in tilt perche' nun ce piace piu'...

PS:.Mine' te ricordo che na' discussione simile gia' si fece...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si stava parlando del rischio che il padre naturale si facesse vivo. Che c'entra ora il fatto di intuirlo o scoprirlo da se che non è figlio tuo?


Io non ho detto che lo intuisci perche' te ritrovi folgorato sulla via di damasco, ma che dopo che t'e' arrivata la notizia cominci a collega' parecchie cosette...


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quante pagine fa avevo scritto che era una discussione sterile?
> Comunque resto della mia idea: l'azzardo sul futuro del figlio è meglio non tentarlo. Parlando per me non terrei mai nascosto un segreto del genere. Questa è sana paura di causare conseguenze tragiche, altro che amore per la verità e la trasparenza.
> Dopodiché si portano avanti le proprie responsabilità per aver mentito e non usato precauzioni.
> *Ovvio che io non sto parlando di amanti di una notte.*


Se resti incinta con l'amante di una notte che fai?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quante pagine fa avevo scritto che era una discussione sterile?
> Comunque resto della mia idea: l'azzardo sul futuro del figlio è meglio non tentarlo. Parlando per me non terrei mai nascosto un segreto del genere. Questa è sana paura di causare conseguenze tragiche, al*tro che amore per la verità e la trasparenza.*
> Dopodiché si portano avanti le proprie responsabilità per aver mentito e non usato precauzioni.
> Ovvio che io non sto parlando di amanti di una notte.


non capisco...per la seconda volta tieni a specificare questo.
ma  la verità e la trasparenza sono fatti anche di paure legittime; d'altronde la paura è quella che salva le persone da parecchie cose


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si stava parlando del rischio che il padre naturale si facesse vivo. Che c'entra ora il fatto di intuirlo o scoprirlo da se che non è figlio tuo?


Madonna, a leggerti mi viene da dare ragione a #nonnostronzo. Pensa un po'. Ma non hai altro da fare? Hai già battuto i pezzi a Brunetta stasera? Com'era il traffico sulla A14? C'era il sole che risplendeva sull'adriatico? Ti droghi? Hai i denti d'oro ed un cavallo nel salotto?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è che se uno ti punta una pistola contro tu hai la licenza di ucciderlo sai?


ma tu sei fuori e non conosci proprio la legge....se ti senti in pericolo di vita tu o un tuo caro, l'ammazzi e te danno pure 'na medaglia...

diverso e' se il pericolo cessa perche' scappa e tu lo rincorri per spararlo in strada o altrove, anche in casa tua...

ma se il pericolo persiste, nun te possono fa' un cazzo...informati...altro che sei allo stesso livello...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

non c'è sempre codardia nelle scelte della paura: c'è il rispetto per il dolore degli altri ...per dirne una.
non sempre ma è anche così


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che lo intuisci perche' te ritrovi folgorato sulla via di damasco, ma che dopo che t'e' arrivata la notizia cominci a collega' parecchie cosette...


Si stava parlando del fatto che tu cancelleresti dalla tua vita un figlio che scopri non essere tuo perchè temi che il padre naturale sia più figo di te e possa venire nel tuo salotto a portartelo via mentre mangi del semolino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco...per la seconda volta tieni a specificare questo.
> ma  la verità e la trasparenza sono fatti anche di paure legittime; d'altronde la paura è quella che salva le persone da parecchie cose


È una riflessione che avevo fatto anch'io stamattina. La paura che ci preserva. Forse io la associo a qualcosa di molto concreto e viscerale più che all'astrazione del principio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se resti incinta con l'amante di una notte che fai?


Giusto per amore di discussione: avrei fatto già sesso con mio marito un numero di volte sufficienti per avere io stessa il dubbio.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È una riflessione che avevo fatto anch'io stamattina. La paura che ci preserva. Forse io la associo a qualcosa di molto concreto e viscerale più che all'astrazione del principio.


una cosa non esclude l'altra ed è ugualmente dignitosa


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si stava parlando del fatto che tu cancelleresti dalla tua vita un figlio che scopri non essere tuo perchè temi che il padre naturale sia più figo di te e possa venire nel tuo salotto a portartelo via mentre mangi del semolino.


embe' perche' a chi succede pensi che sia perche' e' piu' cojone de te?...

se te capita ricordate sta discussione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Giusto per amore di discussione: avrei fatto già sesso con mio marito un numero di volte sufficienti per avere io stessa il dubbio.


Non ho capito. Resti incinta con l'amante di una notte, che fai?


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> embe' perche' a chi succede pensi che sia perche' e' piu' cojone de te?...
> 
> se te capita ricordate sta discussione...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che ne so, eri tu il regista del film..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Resti incinta con l'amante di una notte, che fai?


Se mai mi succedesse di fare sesso con l'amante di una notte senza precauzioni dal giorno dopo farei sesso con mio marito in modo da avere il dubbio di chi potesse essere il figlio in caso di una gravidanza.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Resti incinta con l'amante di una notte, che fai?


che non riesce a stabilire se e' dell'amante perche' ha scopato piu' volte col marito...

ao'...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma che ne so, eri tu il regista del film..


sti film di solito hanno la vita come regista, mica sterminator...


----------



## Zod (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna, a leggerti mi viene da dare ragione a #nonnostronzo. Pensa un po'. Ma non hai altro da fare? Hai già battuto i pezzi a Brunetta stasera? Com'era il traffico sulla A14? C'era il sole che risplendeva sull'adriatico? Ti droghi? Hai i denti d'oro ed un cavallo nel salotto?


Si Brunetta già fatto

C'è stato un brutto incidente verso Imola

Era un po' nuvoloso

No, vorrei a volte ma poi ti leggo e mi spavento per le conseguenze

Niente denti d'oro, cavalli solo nei quadri

E tu che cazzo mi leggi a fare? Non mi sembra manchino post in questo forum.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse non sarebbe il caso
> di chiudere questa discussione?


C'è a chi il Forum piace così.  

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è a chi il Forum piace così.
> 
> Buscopann



Mah.. speriamo proprio di no. Scritto in questo 3D mi sembra proprio fuori luogo.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Concordo con Flavia sulla chiusura del thread. 
Sta venendo fuori il peggio e certi post fanno rivoltare lo stomaco.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Concordo con Flavia sulla chiusura del thread.
> Sta venendo fuori il peggio e certi post fanno rivoltare lo stomaco.


Come non essere d'accordo con la gentilissima e dolce Flavia?


Però oltre gli horror scritti ci stanno tante cose scritte che sono superbe, i confronti poi servono anche a far un po conoscere gli interlocutori e inserirli in certe dinamiche di pensiero che ti aiutano a capirli meglio nei discorsi futuri. E non di meno eliminarlo significherebbe togliere la possibilità alle parti di poter essere lette e quindi pronunciarsi sulla loro opinione, qualsiasi essa sia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se mai mi succedesse di fare sesso con l'amante di una notte senza precauzioni dal giorno dopo farei sesso con mio marito in modo da avere il dubbio di chi potesse essere il figlio in caso di una gravidanza.



Scusa Chiara ma io non riesco a seguirti. Una volta che hai questo dubbio che fai? Vivi meglio? Io credo che vivrei peggio nel dubbio... almeno se lo so con sicurezza posso riflettere su cosa fare, se invece non lo so... credo che diventerei pazza!

non c'entra un cazzo con questo discorso però un po' si: qualche tempo fa mi sono (ri)fatta le analisi per HIV e una mia amica (anzi ex amica) che in questi anni ha preso un sacco di cazzi allegramente spesso senza protezione, nei giorni prima che mi dicessero i risultati, mi ha detto "ah io non so come fai, io morirei di paura, non dormirei la notte, preferisco non saperlo"... Boh...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo con la gentilissima e dolce Flavia?
> 
> 
> Però oltre gli horror scritti ci stanno tante cose scritte che sono superbe, i confronti poi servono anche a far un po conoscere gli interlocutori e inserirli in certe dinamiche di pensiero che ti aiutano a capirli meglio nei discorsi futuri. E non di meno eliminarlo significherebbe togliere la possibilità alle parti di poter essere lette e quindi pronunciarsi sulla loro opinione, qualsiasi essa sia.


Daddy...non eleminarlo no....
Chiuderlo. Si è vero ci sono molti interventi belli e pieni di significato.  Poi leggi certi post di sterminator e ti senti male.e si potrebbe andare avanti cosi all infinito scadendo nello stomachevole davvero...ieri era bambino bastardo oggi cosa sara'?.
secondo me sterminator sbaglia il modo. E in altri thread mi sono trovata ad essere d accordo con lui.
Ma qui dentro è uscito il peggio. E io preferirei non rileggerr.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Daddy...non eleminarlo no....
> Chiuderlo. Si è vero ci sono molti interventi belli e pieni di significato.  Poi leggi certi post di sterminator e ti senti male.e si potrebbe andare avanti cosi all infinito scadendo nello stomachevole davvero...ieri era bambino bastardo oggi cosa sara'?.
> secondo me sterminator sbaglia il modo. E in altri thread mi sono trovata ad essere d accordo con lui.
> Ma qui dentro è uscito il peggio. E io preferirei non rileggerr.


Ma si, chiuderlo si. 

Sai figliolosa, secondo me oltre questo tantissimi Thread andrebbero chiusi dopo un tot pagine, facciamo troppi OT, e chi vuol cominciare d'accapo per leggere e dire la sua esce di senno a leggere 50 pagine di cui almeno 30 non centrano nulla. Vabbè ma anche ora  io stesso sto dando il mio sonoro contributo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo con la gentilissima e dolce Flavia?
> 
> 
> Però oltre gli horror scritti ci stanno tante cose scritte che sono superbe, i confronti poi servono anche a far un po conoscere gli interlocutori e inserirli in certe dinamiche di pensiero che ti aiutano a capirli meglio nei discorsi futuri. E non di meno eliminarlo significherebbe togliere la possibilità alle parti di poter essere lette e quindi pronunciarsi sulla loro opinione, qualsiasi essa sia.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Saggezza latina lapidaria e da applauso (soprattutto per il "numquam" che vuol dire "MAI")
> 
> 
> Mater semper certa, pater numquam.
> ...


notevole


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

in pratica si azzera completamente il valore del padre e il diritto di chi nasce da quello schizzo di sperma di sapere perché e come è venuto al mondo.
in questo caso l'enorme potere in mano di una madre che decide per tutti con presunzione ed egoismo


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> Non è che se uno ti punta una pistola contro tu hai la licenza di ucciderlo sai?


Penso proprio di si sai....non aspetterò certo che spara il primo colpo,che dici?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica si azzera completamente il valore del padre e il diritto di chi nasce da quello schizzo di sperma di sapere perché e come è venuto al mondo.
> in questo caso l'enorme potere in mano di una madre che decide per tutti con presunzione ed egoismo


Ah, ma che novità.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Però*

Io onestamente ho evitato di postare.forse non essendo padre alcune cose non potrei capirle.Non mi è chiaro perchè non rispettare le posizioni altrui.Io trovo giuste alcune cose che scrive stermy,e per assurdo mi sembrano giuste anche quelle che scrivono gli altri,perchè sfociare poi sul personale?


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io onestamente ho evitato di postare.forse non essendo padre alcune cose non potrei capirle.Non mi è chiaro perchè non rispettare le posizioni altrui.Io trovo giuste alcune cose che scrive stermy,e per assurdo mi sembrano giuste anche quelle che scrivono gli altri,perchè sfociare poi sul personale?


è la domanda da un milioni di dollari che mi faccio da sempre.però tu qualcosa di più dovresti sapere visto che hai usato spesso questa formula


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2014)

Comunque nascondere la vera paternità a un figlio può avere effetti devastanti. Una mia parente ha scoperto che suo padre non era veramente suo padre quando aveva più di 40 anni. È stato uno shock, ma allo stesso tempo dice che è stato anche un sollievo, perché per tutta la vita aveva sempre avuto l'impressione che tutti le nascondessero qualcosa...


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> è la domanda da un milioni di dollari che mi faccio da sempre.però tu qualcosa di più dovresti sapere visto che hai usato spesso questa formula


Mi sembra che quando c'è da confrontarsi civilmente non mi tiro indietro,se poi nel confronto mi si da del terrone,e allora reagisco.,dovresti conoscermi,dovresti....!


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che quando c'è da confrontarsi civilmente non mi tiro indietro,se poi nel confronto mi si da del terrone,e allora reagisco.,*dovresti conoscermi,dovresti...*.!


appunto, oscuro, non mi fare il candido sul pero:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> appunto, oscuro, non mi fare il candido sul pero:singleeye:


Si, non uso certo lo stesso canale comunicativo con tutti, guarda che alla lunga quando nel mio mirino entra il culo di qualcuno fidati,che era il culo di un coglione....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non essere d'accordo con la gentilissima e dolce Flavia?
> 
> 
> Però oltre gli horror scritti ci stanno tante cose scritte che sono superbe, i confronti poi servono anche a far un po conoscere gli interlocutori e inserirli in certe dinamiche di pensiero che ti aiutano a capirli meglio nei discorsi futuri. E non di meno eliminarlo significherebbe togliere la possibilità alle parti di poter essere lette e quindi pronunciarsi sulla loro opinione, qualsiasi essa sia.


Io penso che scandalizzarvi perche' uno nomini, anche per estremizzare i concetti, bastardo un figlio appioppato in maniera infame  che farebbe saltare i fusibili della centralina, mentre non lo fa se coscientemente lo si adottasse, me fa convincere che siete e sarete sempre abbonati a pija inculate dai veri bastardi con cui vi rapportate nella vita reale e le inkulate gia' prese so' un segnale che pero' ignorate sempre...:rotfl:

ma poi dico io...avete occasione de fa' bella figura qua rispetto alle teste de cazzo come me, secondo voi, e ve lamentate pure?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Sai*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Io penso che scandalizzarvi perche' uno nomini, anche per estremizzare i concetti, bastardo un figlio appioppato in maniera infame  che farebbe saltare i fusibili della centralina, mentre non lo fa se coscientemente lo si adottasse, me fa convincere che siete e sarete sempre abbonati a pija inculate dai veri bastardi con cui vi rapportate nella vita reale e le inkulate gia' prese so' un segnale che pero' ignorate sempre...:rotfl:
> 
> ma poi dico io...avete occasione de fa' bella figura qua rispetto alle teste de cazzo come me, secondo voi, e ve lamentate pure?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai io su alcune cose che scrivi sono d'accordo.Per capire ci dovrei passare e comunque non riesco ad avere le tue granitiche certezze.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque nascondere la vera paternità a un figlio può avere effetti devastanti. Una mia parente ha scoperto che suo padre non era veramente suo padre quando aveva più di 40 anni. È stato uno shock, ma allo stesso tempo dice che è stato anche un sollievo, perché per tutta la vita aveva sempre avuto l'impressione che tutti le nascondessero qualcosa...


Ma questa e' una di quelle cose che solo i pirla capiscono la gravita' e la devastazione incorporata solo quando capita a loro perche' so' talmente limitati che nun c'arrivano proprio a concepirlo e nun so' capaci a gesti' nella capoccia un problema per loro astratto...

scommetto che pure gli effetti delle corna nun se l'immaginavano com'erano prima de diventa' cornuti e mo' so' esperti..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco a seguire i film che stai scorrendo, abbi pazienza.
> tra poco arriveremo al figlio che picchia la madre ,uccide la nonna , getta una bombai strada e stupra la zia e ladomandasarà se sarò presente in aula il giorno del verdetto


:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai io su alcune cose che scrivi sono d'accordo.Per capire ci dovrei passare e comunque non riesco ad avere le tue granitiche certezze.


Ma a me, vivere un tot di anni in una famiglia che credevo totalmente mia e poi scoprire che quello non e' il mio vero padre e rischiare che conoscendo quello vero me vada co' lui facendo ciao ciao a tutti, me fa gira' il cazzo a mille perche' non lo augurerei a nessuno un'inculata simile e ringrazio la vita che nun m'ha fatto trova' in situazioni di merda simili....

e paro paro se dovessi essere io quel padre che credeva de crescere e "sacrificarsi" per uno che credeva per sotterfugi infami, che fosse suo figlio...

mi ripetero', ma io ringrazio la vita pe' non avermi fatto vive la vita di merda che vivono i benpensanti a chiacchiere del forum ma sempre immersi in un mare de casini....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Stè*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma a me, vivere un tot di anni in una famiglia che credevo totalmente mia e poi scoprire che quello non e' il mio vero padre e rischiare che conoscendo quello vero me vada co' lui facendo ciao ciao a tutti, me fa gira' il cazzo a mille perche' non lo augurerei a nessuno un'inculata simile e ringrazio la vita che nun m'ha fatto trova' in situazioni di merda simili....
> 
> e paro paro se dovessi essere io quel padre che credeva de crescere e "sacrificarsi" per uno che credeva per sotterfugi infami, che fosse suo figlio...
> 
> ...


Forse non è questione di essere benpensanti o meno è solo di avere posizioni e misure diverse.Ipotizzo di essere padre,crescere un figlio e un giorno scopro che è figlio di un altro.Credo che con la mia donna finirebbe ogni cosa,ma forse a quel figlio continuerei a voler sicuramente bene.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma a me, vivere un tot di anni in una famiglia che credevo totalmente mia e poi scoprire che quello non e' il mio vero padre e rischiare che conoscendo quello vero me vada co' lui facendo ciao ciao a tutti, me fa gira' il cazzo a mille perche' non lo augurerei a nessuno un'inculata simile e ringrazio la vita che nun m'ha fatto trova' in situazioni di merda simili....
> 
> e paro paro se dovessi essere io quel padre che credeva de crescere e "sacrificarsi" per uno che credeva per sotterfugi infami, che fosse suo figlio...
> 
> ...


non ho ben capito il punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non è questione di essere benpensanti o meno è solo di avere posizioni e misure diverse.Ipotizzo di essere padre,crescere un figlio e un giorno scopro che è figlio di un altro.Credo che con la mia donna finirebbe ogni cosa,ma forse a quel figlio continuerei a voler sicuramente bene.


Eh no, caro mio. Tu dovresti sacrficarlo sull'altare del comunismo come i bambini bolliti con le scarpe da ginnastica. Ma che, scherziamo?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io penso che scandalizzarvi perche' uno nomini, anche per estremizzare i concetti, bastardo un figlio appioppato in maniera infame  che farebbe saltare i fusibili della centralina, mentre non lo fa se coscientemente lo si adottasse, me fa convincere che siete e sarete sempre abbonati a pija inculate dai veri bastardi con cui vi rapportate nella vita reale e le inkulate gia' prese so' un segnale che pero' ignorate sempre...:rotfl:
> 
> ma poi dico io...avete occasione de fa' bella figura qua rispetto alle teste de cazzo come me, secondo voi, e ve lamentate pure?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non hai capito un cazzo. Ma sta rientrando nella norma tua non capire un cazzo, degli esempi del non capire un cazzo è il discorso che hai avuto con farfalla, ora questa tua risposta.  Se scrivo di horror sto a esprimermi e questo vuol dire che è una mia opinione, ti sta bene? non ti sta bene? fatti tuoi. 

Parli di fare belle figure, si io ci tengo,e non vedo problemi se il fare belle figure appartiene come concetto a me, mica voglio che sia tu a fare belle figure, chi cazzo sei tu per me che mi devo prendere pure questo pensiero? mio figlio legittimo rispetto all'altro che scopro mentre un meteorite sta per cadere sulla terra? ( del meteorite nulla è stata scritto vero)? 

Sei gentile a preoccuparti della mia/nostra vita reale. Grazie. ma vai a cagher va. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Vabbè*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, caro mio. Tu dovresti sacrficarlo sull'altare del comunismo come i bambini bolliti con le scarpe da ginnastica. Ma che, scherziamo?


Vabbè jb io penso così ma se uno pensa diversamente mica è un coglione.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè jb io penso così ma se uno pensa diversamente mica è un coglione.


E invece sì. Cioè, non è che tutte le opinioni abbiano chissà quale valenza, eh. Cioè, se una è una palese stronzata, bè, è una palese stronzata. Non è che ci si può fare nulla, e dirlo non è reato.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece sì. Cioè, non è che tutte le opinioni abbiano chissà quale valenza, eh. Cioè, se una è una palese stronzata, bè, è una palese stronzata. Non è che ci si può fare nulla, e dirlo non è reato.


facciamo che ci siano queste oggettive stronzate, ok.ma il dire un'eventuale ed ipotetica stronzata non ti da la patente di stronzo, tantomeno la licenza di definiti così all'eventuale scopritore di stronzate che se ha tanto fiuto significa che lui e le stronzate stanno bene insieme:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece sì. Cioè, non è che tutte le opinioni abbiano chissà quale valenza, eh. Cioè, se una è una palese stronzata, bè, è una palese stronzata. Non è che ci si può fare nulla, e dirlo non è reato.


Ma non possiamo mica pensare che chi è più intransigente di noi o meno intransigente debba per forza di cose essere un coglione.Palese stronzata?che ti devo dire?se stermy ha quella misura è una palese stronzata?


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non è questione di essere benpensanti o meno è solo di avere posizioni e misure diverse.Ipotizzo di essere padre,crescere un figlio e un giorno scopro che è figlio di un altro.Credo che con la mia donna finirebbe ogni cosa,ma forse a quel figlio continuerei a voler sicuramente bene.


Ecco, esattamente.

La colpa di una cosa del genere sarebbe soltanto del tradimento della tua donna, del suo delirio di onnipotenza e della sua vigliaccheria. Quale padre dopo aver cresciuto un figlio lo guarda negli occhi e gli dice, senza che lui abbia alcuna colpa, ora gira i tacchi e non farti più vedere perché non sei più mio figlio?

Umanamente è una bastardata che non si discosta molto da quella fatta dalla madre. 

Sarà perché io, da madre e come tutte le madri, ho per i miei figli un amore immenso... e anche se venissi a sapere che me li hanno scambiati nella culla, non cambierebbe proprio niente. Sarebbero sempre loro, i miei figli.

Poi boh, capisco un uomo che lì per lì svalvola e dopo la notizia magari ha un momento di rifiuto totale in cui mette in discussione tutto... ma poi certi legami hanno il sopravvento.
 Non si cancella l'amore con una porta chiusa.
Magari può dare l'illusione di riparare dal dolore per un po'... ma non cancella proprio niente.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non è questione di essere benpensanti o meno è solo di avere posizioni e misure diverse.Ipotizzo di essere padre,crescere un figlio e un giorno scopro che è figlio di un altro.Credo che con la mia donna finirebbe ogni cosa,ma forse a quel figlio continuerei a voler sicuramente bene.


Benpensanti e buonisti anche perche' se scandalizzano sull'uso di certi termini....a freddo...... mentre loro a caldo ne vomitano di ogni...:rotfl:

Oscu', l'ho gia' detto, bisogna vedere che grado di gravita' attribuisci a questo torto che hai subito in maniera infame...

visto che hai detto che molleresti una troja ed infame simile, beh se la vuoi colpire ed affondare proprio, dovresti sfankula' pure suo figlio, cosi' se portera' per sempre il rimorso di avergli inchiavicato la vita....

e' esattamente cio' che fa, esagerando ancora, chi svalvola quando viene abbandonato dalla mugliera ed il torto ritiene di ripagarlo ammazzando i figli e no la moglie, cosi' il resto della sua vita la passera' nella merda piu' totale se nun se suicida pure...


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè jb io penso così ma se uno pensa diversamente mica è un coglione.


Dipende. Alcune diversità di pensiero sono tollerabili, certe idee invece qualificano una persona per quello che è.

Per me un genitore che rifiuta suo figlio senza che questi abbia alcuna colpa è una persona indegna. Nel momento in cui diventi genitore e cresci un figlio hai delle responsabilità a cui non puoi sottrarti, lo devi accogliere. E l'orgoglio lo metti sotto i piedi, per un figlio. Per tutti gli altri no, ma per un figlio sì.

Non c'è traditore che possa essere equiparabile a un genitore che tradisce il suo compito.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Benpensanti e buonisti anche perche' se scandalizzano sull'uso di certi termini....a freddo...... mentre loro a caldo ne vomitano di ogni...:rotfl:
> 
> Oscu', l'ho gia' detto, bisogna vedere che grado di gravita' attribuisci a questo torto che hai subito in maniera infame...
> 
> ...


ma tu segui troppo salvo sottile e federica sciarelli


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho ben capito il punto.


azzo..complimant' stai a perde colpi...e' du' giorni che e' sempre stato quello...:rotfl:

e nell'altra discussione de tempo fa che citavo, pure...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

no, quelle erano le virgole





Sterminator ha detto:


> *azzo..complimant' stai a perde colpi...e' du' giorni che e' sempre stato quello.*..:rotfl:
> 
> e nell'altra discussione de tempo fa che citavo, pure...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Benpensanti e buonisti anche perche' se scandalizzano sull'uso di certi termini....a freddo...... mentre loro a caldo ne vomitano di ogni...:rotfl:
> 
> Oscu', l'ho gia' detto, bisogna vedere che grado di gravita' attribuisci a questo torto che hai subito in maniera infame...
> 
> ...



questo fa di te una brutta persona.
ma chi sei medea? usi il figlio per colpire la moglie?
ma tu un minimo di umanita' ce l hai? 
io penso che nessuno vorrebbe trovarsi in una situazione simile. e penso allo stesso modo che un po tutti cercherebbero di evirala una situazione simile.
poi la domanda del thread, non era: ti troveresti mai in una situazione cosi?
no era: gia ci sei nella situazione di merda. che fai?

ora tra tutte le risposte di merda che ci possono essere state, tra cui se vuoi ci mettiamo pure le mie, le tue fanno ribrezzo. sei una persoan vendicativa, piena di rabbia e poca empatia di certo.
io non ssolo sulla concordia che affonda salverei il figlio non mio, ma salverei il figlio di qualisasi altra persona.
un bambino non puo salvarsi da solo. qualsiasi bambino.
e se ci sono solo due posti, ci metto il mio di figlio e quello non mio, al massimo mi sacrifico io, ma non perche sono cogliona come dici tu, perche sono diversa da te.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Benpensanti e buonisti anche perche' se scandalizzano sull'uso di certi termini....a freddo...... mentre loro a caldo ne vomitano di ogni...:rotfl:
> 
> Oscu', l'ho gia' detto, bisogna vedere che grado di gravita' attribuisci a questo torto che hai subito in maniera infame...
> 
> ...


Una gravità estrema stermy!Io lascerei e andrei in crisi.Crisi per non aver capito che merda di donna avevo accanto.Detto questo però a quel figlio che ho creduto mio ho voluto comunque bene,si è instaurato un legame,che non c'etra un cazzo con il resto!Ti ripeto credo che farei così,e sai che non sono moderno manco per il cazzo.:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece sì. Cioè, non è che tutte le opinioni abbiano chissà quale valenza, eh. Cioè, se una è una palese stronzata, bè, è una palese stronzata. Non è che ci si può fare nulla, e dirlo non è reato.


Pero' sta di fatto che la se valutazione di cio' che sia na' stronzata la fa uno che ce sguazza nelle stronzate, me fa ritene' che tanto stronzata la prima nun dev'essere...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

traducendo, a me fotte un cazzo se si ritengono le mie affermazioni come delle stronzate e me ne fotto pure di chi le valuta come tali, perche' la qualita' della sua capacita' d'analisi e' valutata nella sua vita di merda che se spupazza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, esattamente.
> 
> La colpa di una cosa del genere sarebbe soltanto del tradimento della tua donna, del suo delirio di onnipotenza e della sua vigliaccheria. Quale padre dopo aver cresciuto un figlio lo guarda negli occhi e gli dice, senza che lui abbia alcuna colpa, ora gira i tacchi e non farti più vedere perché non sei più mio figlio?
> 
> ...


Sul rosso lo pensi tu perche' ho riportato l'esempio di chi te vole spara' e tu devi cercare di giocartela allo stesso livello...

ma ammesso che te dessi ragione per un attimo e tu che te prepari a darme un 'inkulata del genere pensando che passera', una volta scoperta l'infamata, tutto in cavalleria e te venisse un flash di che cazzo di casino ve ritroverete, tu troja ed il tuo bastardino, dici che nun te passa la voja de fa' na' stronzata del genere ad una testa de cazzo simile?:rotfl:

no?..nun te passa la voglia d'inkularlo?....evabbe' procedi e vedi che te capita...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi dice che le inkulate uno nun se le pija perche' dall'altra parte so' sicuri che se ritrovano amebe e pupazzi totali...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sul rosso lo pensi tu perche' ho riportato l'esempio di chi te vole spara' e tu devi cercare di giocartela allo stesso livello...
> 
> ma ammesso che te dessi ragione per un attimo e tu che te prepari a darme un 'inkulata del genere pensando che passera', una volta scoperta l'infamata, tutto in cavalleria e te venisse un flash di che cazzo di casino ve ritroverete, tu troja ed il tuo bastardino, dici che nun te passa la voja de fa' na' stronzata del genere ad una testa de cazzo simile?:rotfl:
> 
> ...


anche come sceneggiatore di centovetrine, unpostoalsole,ventodi tempesta, ciclonein periferia....non saresti male


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende. Alcune diversità di pensiero sono tollerabili, certe idee invece qualificano una persona per quello che è.
> 
> Per me un genitore che rifiuta suo figlio senza che questi abbia alcuna colpa è una persona indegna. Nel momento in cui diventi genitore e cresci un figlio hai delle responsabilità a cui non puoi sottrarti, lo devi accogliere. E l'orgoglio lo metti sotto i piedi, per un figlio. Per tutti gli altri no, ma per un figlio sì.
> 
> Non c'è traditore che possa essere equiparabile a un genitore che tradisce il suo compito.


Ma che genitore d'egitto che rifiuta un figlio se nun e' suo figlio e quindi suo genitore con i doveri e responsabilita' e bla bla bla....

tutte ste robe so' solo a carico della troja che ha architettato la truffa...

er carico de merda va riversato sulla gentil signora che se deve smazza' tutto l'ambaradan, cosi' se ce fossero piu' esempi del genere, anziche' i soliti comportamenti da smidollati, una ce penserebbe un miliardo di volte prima de fa casini simili per poi desistere.....

voi pertanto fate come ve pare, illudeteve d'esse er top a morale e quant'altro e continuate a spupazzarvi situazioni di merda perche' tanto ve conoscono e ne approfitteranno sempre i veri bastardi con cui interagite...

cosi' io me ce diverto pure....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

*Stermy*

Una volta tu mi dicesti testuali parole: non ti accorgi che ti stanno dicendo tutti la stessa cosa? ecc ecc


Ora te la scrivo io la stessa frase, stermynuccio caro.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu segui troppo salvo sottile e federica sciarelli


ma chi li caga che manco li vedo...

tu ed altri, come ve dico sempre, fate troppo affidamento sulla reazione soltanto civile delle persone, percio' se fanno 3/4 de cazzate in giro, perche' se fossi certo che ad ogni stronzata che combini trovi uno che te spacca il culo adeguatamente, nun credo che sei cosi' scema dal proseguire nei tuoi intenti...magari prosegui pure, che ne so...

ed il punto in cui siamo co' sta cazzo de societa', lo dimostra pure..per te dimostra altro?..vabbe' lo segno...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

*veramente*

nessuno sta dicendo nulla. sterminator usa termini pesanti, situazione al limite del vero, bastradino, troia....
e nessuno dice nulla..
un po quel che fecero gli abitanti dei centri abitati nei pressi di auschwitz, bergen belse, treblinka, etc etc....

batsava ignorare no? passare oltre...

ecco voi state ignorando impassibili certe affermazioni veramente fuori luogo e fuori umanita'...

contenti voi...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma chi li caga che manco li vedo...
> 
> tu ed altri, come ve dico sempre, fate troppo affidamento sulla reazione soltanto civile delle persone, percio' se fanno 3/4 de cazzate in giro, perche' se fossi certo che ad ogni stronzata che combini trovi uno che te spacca il culo adeguatamente, nun credo che sei cosi' scema dal proseguire nei tuoi intenti...magari prosegui pure, che ne so...
> 
> ed il punto in cui siamo co' sta cazzo de societa', lo dimostra pure..per te dimostra altro?..vabbe' lo segno...


io son io , è tardi vado dal mio adorato parrucchiere


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> nessuno sta dicendo nulla. sterminator usa termini pesanti, situazione al limite del vero, bastradino, troia....
> e nessuno dice nulla..
> un po quel che fecero gli abitanti dei centri abitati nei pressi di auschwitz, bergen belse, treblinka, etc etc....
> 
> ...


Miss guardiamo ai contenuti stermy ha sempre fatto così,non fermarti a come scrive,che poi qui dentro c'è di peggio...basta che vai in privèè che c'è quel malato mentale che continua compulsivamente a postare post denigratori del meridione,46 anni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e dai...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo fa di te una brutta persona.
> ma chi sei medea? usi il figlio per colpire la moglie?
> ma tu un minimo di umanita' ce l hai?
> io penso che nessuno vorrebbe trovarsi in una situazione simile. e penso allo stesso modo che un po tutti cercherebbero di evirala una situazione simile.
> ...



Ma dimmi te se uno se deve fissa' cosi' su un titolo del cazzo e non seguire una certa evoluzione del discorso...



Benissimo allora, se potrai scegliere, salva pure il figlio di un altro e fai crepare il tuo e fregatene di cio' che farebbero altri al posto tuo perche' sei una splendida persona...

anzi te proporremo pure pe' quarche Nobel...lascia libbero er telefono che te chiameremo senz'altro...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una gravità estrema stermy!Io lascerei e andrei in crisi.Crisi per non aver capito che merda di donna avevo accanto.Detto questo però a quel figlio che ho creduto mio ho voluto comunque bene,si è instaurato un legame,che non c'etra un cazzo con il resto!Ti ripeto credo che farei così,e sai che non sono moderno manco per il cazzo.:carneval:


Cioe' tu la tua rabbia la incanaleresti solo contro te stesso?...

okkey prendo nota, pero' e' una stronzata immane...#sallo...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non possiamo mica pensare che chi è più intransigente di noi o meno intransigente debba per forza di cose essere un coglione.Palese stronzata?che ti devo dire?*se stermy ha quella misura è una palese stronzata?*


Eh bè, sì. Cioè, se uno scrive che improvvisamente non ama più il figlio perchè vent'anni fa lo schizzo era di un altro, boh, come la chiameresti? Poi è ovvio che è la sua misura, ma se è stronzo mica è colpa mia che lo dico.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

Parlate tanto dei padri...

Ma poco dei figli...

Che a buon diritto possono decidere loro di chi vogliono essere figli...

E possono anche dire...
Ah ok, tu sei quello che ci ha messo lo spermino...ah ok...
Dunque io ho 23 cromosomi di te...ah ok...

Però scusami
quello che ha fatto il lavoro sporco è stato un altro.
Quindi per me papà è quello che fin da bambino io ho chiamato papà

Tu invece sei come una figura astratta...

Quindi at salut.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss guardiamo ai contenuti stermy ha sempre fatto così,non fermarti a come scrive,che poi qui dentro c'è di peggio...basta che vai in privèè che c'è quel malato mentale che continua compulsivamente a postare post denigratori del meridione,46 anni:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e dai...



no no tu ogni volta fai sto giochino di mettere in mezzo il conte per far sembrare nulla altre situazioni....e dai lo dico io....

il conte che fa la merdaccia in privee e' un altra cosa.....e' appurato, basta sat li cuocesse nel suo brodo, io ne lo commento ne ci parlo.....
punto.
questa e' un altra situazione.....
e i contenuti fanno schifo quasi quanto certe affermazioni e parole....
l hai letto cosa si e' permesso di dire sui miei genitori?
allora non e' perche tu ci vai d accordo allora io devo pasarci sopra, o no?
ora, non che me la sia presa, io i miei genitori li conosco bene, conosco i loro limiti e le affermazioni di questoi povero mentecatto qui non mi toccano proprio, le trovo solo fuori luogo e atupide.....
e non mi piace dovermi confrontare con chi chiama UN QUALSIASI CAZZO DI BAMBINO  bastardo.
se a te va bene cosi,.....


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' tu la tua rabbia la incanaleresti solo contro te stesso?...
> 
> okkey prendo nota, pero' e' una stronzata immane...#sallo...


Ho scritto questo?ho scritto che lascerei la mia donna e andrei in crisi per non aver capito la merda che era.Così è più chiaro?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una volta tu mi dicesti testuali parole: non ti accorgi che ti stanno dicendo tutti la stessa cosa? ecc ecc
> 
> 
> Ora te la scrivo io la stessa frase, stermynuccio caro.


Solo che su de te possono fa' presa perche' in effetti ad inkulate stai messo benino, mentre io a 57 anni al limite le ho solo date e chi c'ha provato se sta ancora a leccarse le ferite, come dicevo ieri...

pero' ammetto che anche tu sia mejo de me...hai voja...ma tanto tanto cosi' te consoli pure te.....

cuntent'?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

dico la mia senza leggere quindi chiedo venia subito

io credo che la madre sia una gran vigliacca solo se ha il sospetto che quel figlio possa non essere del marito/compagno, io conosco una donna la cui madre in tempo di guerra è stata stuprata da un militare tedesco. la madre era sposata e quando si è accorta di essere incinta lo ha detto al marito ed è nata questa bambina i cui tratti sono molto simili al militare tedesco, il padre pur vedendo la somiglianza l'ha cresciuta come una figlia sua, senza mai nominare o alludere al fatto che potesse non essere sua... so che non c'entra nulla, ma la colpa di un genitore non deve ricadere sul figlio...
i figli vanno amati, guidati, vanno protetti e non credo che un test di paternità possa cambiare dentro il sentimento che si è provato fino al momento della scoperta.
io per mio figlio provo un amore incondizionato, ma non solo perchè è mio figlio, non solo perchè è carne della mia carne e sangue del mio sangue, lo provo punto e non credo che questo sentimento potrà mai cambiare. per un padre è la stessa cosa, dovrebbe perchè se no non avrebbero senso i dolori e le battaglie che i padri separati continuamente affrontano per non perdere i propri figli.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*No*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no tu ogni volta fai sto giochino di mettere in mezzo il conte per far sembrare nulla altre situazioni....e dai lo dico io....
> 
> il conte che fa la merdaccia in privee e' un altra cosa.....e' appurato, basta sat li cuocesse nel suo brodo, io ne lo commento ne ci parlo.....
> punto.
> ...


Io non ho amici,e tu sei libera di fare quello che vuoi,io non ne farei una questione di forma ma di contenuti!Poi mettila come ti pare..!


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nessuno sta dicendo nulla. sterminator usa termini pesanti, situazione al limite del vero, bastradino, troia....
> e nessuno dice nulla..
> un po quel che fecero gli abitanti dei centri abitati nei pressi di auschwitz, bergen belse, treblinka, etc etc....
> 
> ...


Parlane al tuo spicologo e vedi che te dice e poi vieni qua e ce informi, okkkey?...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh bè, sì. Cioè, se uno scrive che improvvisamente non ama più il figlio perchè vent'anni fa lo schizzo era di un altro, boh, come la chiameresti? Poi è ovvio che è la sua misura, ma se è stronzo mica è colpa mia che lo dico.


cretinetti nessuno dice improvvisamente, pero' il tuo rapporto inevitabilmente lo riconsideri....

e' umano che te chiedi perche' er culo che te sei fatto, te lo sei fatto per un figlio non tuo...qualche incertezza la hai pe' forza ed e' li' che te fotti e non puoi essere sicuro di come ne esci...

pero' se sei fijo de Santa Maria Goretti, e' logico che incertezze tu non ne avrai...

percio' donne inkulate pure tanto avete la controprova che qua i kazzoni ve perdonano qualsiasi porcata je tramate alle spalle...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no tu ogni volta fai sto giochino di mettere in mezzo il conte per far sembrare nulla altre situazioni....e dai lo dico io....
> 
> il conte che fa la merdaccia in privee e' un altra cosa.....e' appurato, basta sat li cuocesse nel suo brodo, io ne lo commento ne ci parlo.....
> punto.
> ...


beh l'hai confermato tu che i tuoi genitori non avevano autorita' e non riuscivano a farsi rispettare da te e tuo fratello al punto da dover ricorrere a terzi per educarvi in maniera coercitiva...

cosa mo' non hai capito di questo discorso?...gia' dal beh?...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto questo?ho scritto che lascerei la mia donna e andrei in crisi per non aver capito la merda che era.Così è più chiaro?:mrgreen:


era chiaro anche prima...

la crisi cosa indica secondo te, se non che t'assumi una parte di colpa per non aver capito chi avevi vicino, quando invece tu non c'entri un cazzo e te devi concentra' solo su di lei?...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dico la mia senza leggere quindi chiedo venia subito
> 
> io credo che la madre sia una gran vigliacca solo se ha il sospetto che quel figlio possa non essere del marito/compagno, io conosco una donna la cui madre in tempo di guerra è stata stuprata da un militare tedesco. la madre era sposata e quando si è accorta di essere incinta lo ha detto al marito ed è nata questa bambina i cui tratti sono molto simili al militare tedesco, il padre pur vedendo la somiglianza l'ha cresciuta come una figlia sua, senza mai nominare o alludere al fatto che potesse non essere sua... so che non c'entra nulla, ma la colpa di un genitore non deve ricadere sul figlio...
> i figli vanno amati, guidati, vanno protetti e non credo che un test di paternità possa cambiare dentro il sentimento che si è provato fino al momento della scoperta.
> io per mio figlio provo un amore incondizionato, ma non solo perchè è mio figlio, non solo perchè è carne della mia carne e sangue del mio sangue, lo provo punto e non credo che questo sentimento potrà mai cambiare. per un padre è la stessa cosa, dovrebbe perchè se no non avrebbero senso i dolori e le battaglie che i padri separati continuamente affrontano per non perdere i propri figli.


che bel discorso co' 3/4 che nun c'entra un cazzo pero'...:mrgreen:

ma sul rosso dovresti vede' le statistica di quanti so' sti padri separati cosi' attaccati ai PROPRI figli che protestano rispetto alla stragrande maggioranza che se ne fotte, nonostante ripeto, siano proprio loro e specialmente quanno se so' organizzati co' n'artra famigliuola intasando i tribunali co' cause de mancati alimenti&C...

ma dove cazzo vivete?...me pare nel mondo dei sogni...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Saggezza latina lapidaria e da applauso (soprattutto per il "numquam" che vuol dire "MAI")
> 
> 
> Mater semper certa, pater numquam.
> ...


Lo schizzo di sperma é di una persona e se non é sup é giusto che lo sappia.
Sono senza parole per la minimizzazione che fai per il ruolo di padre


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio che parlo per me
> Tu non parli per te?
> Se posso evitare un aborto con la pillola del giorno dopo lo faccio altrimenti anch'io potrei pensare all'aborto ma non so se avrei coraggio.
> In ogni caso siamo partiti dal fattp che tu concepisci che una donna metta su un fatto simile.
> PER ME é inconcepibile


Per me può essere concepibile se per il bambino non ho altro sostentamento che quello dato dal marito.
Come diceva Sienne.
E tu, come me, stai ragionando partendo da uno stato di sicurezza economica.
Io SO che non potrei abortire in un caso del genere.
Ma SO anche che a mio figlio potrei garantire, da sola, un'esistenza dignitosa.
Se fossi in una situazione economica precaria, come tanti adesso, forse avrei un sentire diverso.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Stè*



Sterminator ha detto:


> era chiaro anche prima...
> 
> la crisi cosa indica secondo te, se non che t'assumi una parte di colpa per non aver capito chi avevi vicino, quando invece tu non c'entri un cazzo e te devi concentra' solo su di lei?...


 Sai ho una buona considerazione di me stesso,farei fatica ad accettare di non aver capito che stronza avevo accanto,mi sentirei responsabile solo di questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *lo sfankulerei si'...
> 
> *per fortuna mi fija e' la mia fotocopia e nun serveno test del cazzo...


che tristezza, davvero. Quindi secondo te l'essere padre è una cosa meramente biologica e l'amore che ti lega a tua figlia stava tutto in uno spermatozoo? Me cojoni.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cretinetti nessuno dice improvvisamente, pero' il tuo rapporto inevitabilmente lo riconsideri....
> 
> e' umano che te chiedi perche' er culo che te sei fatto, te lo sei fatto per un figlio non tuo...qualche incertezza la hai pe' forza ed e' li' che te fotti e non puoi essere sicuro di come ne esci...
> 
> ...


Però cretinetti come termine in bocca a un vecioto
fa tanto checca isterica....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che bel discorso co' 3/4 che nun c'entra un cazzo pero'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma sul rosso dovresti vede' le statistica di quanti so' sti padri separati cosi' attaccati ai PROPRI figli che protestano rispetto alla stragrande maggioranza che se ne fotte, nonostante ripeto, siano proprio loro e specialmente quanno se so' organizzati co' n'artra famigliuola intasando i tribunali co' cause de mancati alimenti&C...
> 
> ma dove cazzo vivete?...me pare nel mondo dei sogni...:rotfl:


non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere ma ok e ho punualizzato che non c'entrava nulla, in più io faccio parte di quella schiera di separate che combattono per far si che il proprio figlio sia considerato dal padre, ma in giro ci sono moltissimi padri che invece vogliono avere un rapporto continuativo con i propri figli, sei tu che vivi in un mondo tutto tuo fatto di sberleffi e cattiverie alcune volte proprio gratuite.

spero di non incontrare mai nessuno come te.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cretinetti nessuno dice improvvisamente, pero' il tuo rapporto inevitabilmente lo riconsideri....
> 
> e' umano che te chiedi perche' er culo che te sei fatto, te lo sei fatto per un figlio non tuo...qualche incertezza la hai pe' forza ed e' li' che te fotti e non puoi essere sicuro di come ne esci...
> 
> ...



Ma non è essere figlio di Santa Maria Goretti, #nonnostronzo, è che tu applichi lo stesso metro di misura a tutto. Ed il metro di misura sei tu, gran figlio di puttana. Lo capisci? Tu, tu e solo tu. Sei comunista perchè ci guadagni coi compagni, cianci di ideologie perchè ti ci nascondi dentro, sei tutto un bluff durato sessant'anni. E non te ne fotterebbe un cazzo di niente di quel figlio perchè la prima cosa che avvertiresti non sarebbe pena per lui, ma risentimento per te stesso, cioè IL CONTRARIO di quello che farebbe uno che ai figli ci tiene, sangue o non sangue. COGLIONE PATENTATO BALORDO E VECCHIO DURATO TROPPO. Tu sei una macchietta, figlio di troia. Uno che non appena la moglie lo sfancula se mette appresso a CHIUNQUE si depili almeno una gamba. Se il tuo amico Ferrero al governo si mettesse in testa di espropiarti anche un metro quadro d'appartamento in periferia saliresti sulle barricate. Sei il più viscido comunista farlocco figlio di puttana attaccato ai soldi che si sia mai visto, coglione. E parli, chiacchieri, cianci di sangue? Ma tu che cazzo ne sai, sangue o meno? Dai oh, #nonnostronzo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Solo che su de te possono fa' presa perche' in effetti ad inkulate stai messo benino, mentre io a 57 anni al limite le ho solo date e chi c'ha provato se sta ancora a leccarse le ferite, come dicevo ieri...
> 
> pero' ammetto che anche tu sia mejo de me...hai voja...ma tanto tanto cosi' te consoli pure te.....
> 
> ...



Queste botte e risposte non hanno senso nel momento in cui vado a prendere una considerazione tua fatta proprio questa mattina, dove dici che voglio fare belle figure, ricordi vero?

Secondo te, tu, insultandomi senza nessun motivo e andando totalmente Ot ritieni di sentirti meglio oppure che cosa? devi perdonarmi la mia cretinite ma come spesso accade di questi tempi noto spesso del paradosso. 

Scusandomi nuovamente con il forum per la risposta che ti andrò a fare, ti dico: preferisco essere un cornuto che ama e viene amato che un un uomo come te che ha lasciato la moglie per andare a farsi una salumiera. Vero è che partono mode dal forum ma è anche vero che di solito le demenzialità vengono riconosciute da chi ha qualche neurone, e proprio tu che un tempo facevi un certo tipo di discorso ora stai totalmente abbellendo e cambiando quello che erano posizioni tue indissolubili e incontrovertibili. ma si sa.... chi non sa discernere non ha colpa. 

Ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta, se tu non hai avuto infelicità nella tua vita sono contento per te, ma manco per sogno la cambierei con la tua. 

Sai mentecatto, le inculate per come le definisci tu a volte servono, e non parlo di fisicità parlo di esperienza di vita, non vorrei che più in la tu dessi il culo capendo male quello che ho scritto. Quindi curò niente inculate fisiche più in la, nè spero altro anche se sei un emerito coglione sceneggiatore.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai ho una buona considerazione di me stesso,farei fatica ad accettare di non aver capito che stronza avevo accanto,mi sentirei responsabile solo di questo.


Io invece proprio perche' ho una ottima considerazione di me stesso, mi concentro solo su chi ha tradito la mia fiducia...

se io ripongo fiducia totale in una persona e questa "se ne approfitta", quando lo scopro so' cazzi ma io me assolvo sempre altrimenti non dovrei fidarmi di nessuno e viverla sempre da stronzo...

e poi s'inkazzano i buonisti qua se uno fa lo stronzo...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

*Sterminuccio*

lesson one: curò in sicily = caro. al right curò? :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Io invece proprio perche' ho una ottima considerazione di me stesso, mi concentro solo su chi ha tradito la mia fiducia...
> 
> se io ripongo fiducia totale in una persona e questa "se ne approfitta", quando lo scopro so' cazzi ma io me assolvo sempre altrimenti non dovrei fidarmi di nessuno e viverla sempre da stronzo...
> 
> e poi s'inkazzano i buonisti qua se uno fa lo stronzo...


Sono stato educato a vedere prima i miei errori poi gli errori degli altri,sono portato a mettermi sempre in discussione io per primo.Sono fatto così!


----------



## zanna (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato educato a vedere prima i miei errori poi gli errori degli altri,sono portato a mettermi sempre in discussione io per primo.Sono fatto così!


Anche se sembra strano nel tuo caso  trattasi di umiltà oltrechè educazione


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che tristezza, davvero. Quindi secondo te l'essere padre è una cosa meramente biologica e l'amore che ti lega a tua figlia stava tutto in uno spermatozoo? Me cojoni.


stai semplificando inutilmente....

ma tu ami un figlio TUO anche per quello che rappresenta simbolicamente un figlio TUO ed e' una bella fetta se non la quasi totalita' del carico nel rapporto..

se scopri che invece quel figlio non e' tuo:

a)viene a cadere tutto il carico simbolico che solo un figlio tuo puo' rappresentare;

b)la delusione di essere stato raggirato in maniera cosi' infame e' cosi' forte che a piu' de uno je deve anna' de culo che te pij le sinapsi giuste nella capoccia...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato educato a vedere prima i miei errori poi gli errori degli altri,sono portato a mettermi sempre in discussione io per primo.Sono fatto così!


e' cosi che dovrebbe essere. questo e' un atteggiamente adulto e maturo.
:up:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato educato a vedere prima i miei errori poi gli errori degli altri,sono portato a mettermi sempre in discussione io per primo.Sono fatto così!



Pisellone, verde mio eh.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Anche se sembra strano nel tuo caso  trattasi di umiltà oltrechè educazione


Fuori sono meglio...!


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato educato a vedere prima i miei errori poi gli errori degli altri,sono portato a mettermi sempre in discussione io per primo.Sono fatto così!



:umile:


----------



## zanna (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fuori sono meglio...!


Lo immagino ... è che qui ti fai trascinare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pisellone verde mio eh.


PORCO!!!​


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fuori sono meglio...!


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



wolf ha detto:


> Lo immagino ... è che qui ti fai trascinare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Siete sempre voi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stai semplificando inutilmente....
> 
> ma tu ami un figlio TUO anche per quello che rappresenta simbolicamente un figlio TUO ed e' una bella fetta se non la quasi totalita' del carico nel rapporto..
> 
> ...



Scusami, spero di non intervenire più. ma hai scartavetrato i cocomeros.... 

Troppi ti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, se nel tempo tu non riesci a recepire, le soluzioni sono due, la prima, ti piace scassare la minchias, la seconda, sei deficIente. 

Altre soluzioni posso essere suggerite fino a quando posso modificare il post. 


:carneval::carneval::carneval: Tanto ormai sto treddì è ripetitivo.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato educato a vedere prima i miei errori poi gli errori degli altri,sono portato a mettermi sempre in discussione io per primo.Sono fatto così!


si nota eccome...


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stai semplificando inutilmente....
> 
> ma tu ami un figlio TUO anche per quello che rappresenta simbolicamente un figlio TUO ed e' una bella fetta se non la quasi totalita' del carico nel rapporto..
> 
> ...



ci sta la delusione, per carità, ma come puoi cancellare l'amore che hai dato ad un figlio che sentivi TUO fino a poco prima?


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> si nota eccome...


Grazie:up:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere ma ok e ho punualizzato che non c'entrava nulla, in più io faccio parte di quella schiera di separate che combattono per far si che il proprio figlio sia considerato dal padre, ma in giro ci sono moltissimi padri che invece vogliono avere un rapporto continuativo con i propri figli, sei tu che vivi in un mondo tutto tuo fatto di sberleffi e cattiverie alcune volte proprio gratuite.
> 
> spero di non incontrare mai nessuno come te.


ma io sono al corrente della situazione dei padri separati visto che ho seguito nel partito queste tematiche e te ripeto che i moltissimi che dici te so' n'anticchia rispetto al fenomeno enorme invece di chi se ne fotte completamente e contro cui scopro adesso anche tu sei a sbattere...

cara viola poi che te devo di'....

con una merda come me nun saresti stata tradita ed un padre sempre presente a tuo figlio l'avresti avuto, co' le splendide persone che invece preferisci tu, te sei pijata n'inkulata che meta' sarebbe bastata...

hai dei bei gusti, non c'e' che dire, ma io preferisco i miei e facciamo che ognuno si tiene i suoi.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie:up:



per me era sarcastica


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> per me era sarcastica


E certo ero sarcastico pure io infatti.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è essere figlio di Santa Maria Goretti, #nonnostronzo, è che tu applichi lo stesso metro di misura a tutto. Ed il metro di misura sei tu, gran figlio di puttana. Lo capisci? Tu, tu e solo tu. Sei comunista perchè ci guadagni coi compagni, cianci di ideologie perchè ti ci nascondi dentro, sei tutto un bluff durato sessant'anni. E non te ne fotterebbe un cazzo di niente di quel figlio perchè la prima cosa che avvertiresti non sarebbe pena per lui, ma risentimento per te stesso, cioè IL CONTRARIO di quello che farebbe uno che ai figli ci tiene, sangue o non sangue. COGLIONE PATENTATO BALORDO E VECCHIO DURATO TROPPO. Tu sei una macchietta, figlio di troia. Uno che non appena la moglie lo sfancula se mette appresso a CHIUNQUE si depili almeno una gamba. Se il tuo amico Ferrero al governo si mettesse in testa di espropiarti anche un metro quadro d'appartamento in periferia saliresti sulle barricate. Sei il più viscido comunista farlocco figlio di puttana attaccato ai soldi che si sia mai visto, coglione. E parli, chiacchieri, cianci di sangue? Ma tu che cazzo ne sai, sangue o meno? Dai oh, #nonnostronzo.


bravo....clap clap...:mrgreen:

se evitassi de spreca' la neuro e te sforzassi de psicanalizzarte inutilmente 1/10 de come hai fatto mo', i tuoi problemi da mo' che sarebbero risolti...

da me che vuoi...nun ce posso fa' un chez...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io sono al corrente della situazione dei padri separati visto che ho seguito nel partito queste tematiche e te ripeto che i moltissimi che dici te so' n'anticchia rispetto al fenomeno enorme invece di chi se ne fotte completamente e contro cui scopro adesso anche tu sei a sbattere...
> 
> *cara viola poi che te devo di'....
> 
> ...


Se prima Oscuro l'ho definito umile ... te invece un pò arrogante, presuntuoso, superbo e per finire STRONZO
Rosso mio


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Queste botte e risposte non hanno senso nel momento in cui vado a prendere una considerazione tua fatta proprio questa mattina, dove dici che voglio fare belle figure, ricordi vero?
> 
> Secondo te, tu, insultandomi senza nessun motivo e andando totalmente Ot ritieni di sentirti meglio oppure che cosa? devi perdonarmi la mia cretinite ma come spesso accade di questi tempi noto spesso del paradosso.
> 
> ...


ma chi sarebbe quello che ha lasciato la moglie?...di chi stai a parla'?...

uh gesu'...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato educato a vedere prima i miei errori poi gli errori degli altri,sono portato a mettermi sempre in discussione io per primo.Sono fatto così!


mah io invece mi sono educato ad analizzare un problema smontandolo e rimontando 1000 volte prima nella capoccia e quando penso de'aver trovato la soluzione vado avanti come un treno e se qualche pirla se mette de traverso so' solo cazzi sua...:mrgreen:

e fino a mo' sto metodo ha funzionato alla grande...:mrgreen:

quando ho avuto il problema co' mia moglie per es., da qua so' sparito e certe decisioni so' state prese in maniera autonoma perche' in fondo a me i consigli nun me serveno...

e so' ricomparso a decisioni prese, salvo poi ritrovarmelo risolto del tutto perche' mi' moje s'e' convinta che avrebbe fatto na' cazzata ed ha fatto retromarcia di sua sponte...

sempre e solo culo?...boh?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Saggezza latina lapidaria e da applauso (soprattutto per il "numquam" che vuol dire "MAI")
> 
> 
> Mater semper certa, pater numquam.
> ...


Figurati Fanta che quello dei cavalli da corsa lo pagano a peso d'oro.


... ma che cazzerola hai scritto? 
Boh, mi pare la sagra dell'assurdità.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cretinetti nessuno dice improvvisamente, pero' il tuo rapporto inevitabilmente lo riconsideri....
> 
> e' umano che te chiedi perche' er culo che te sei fatto, te lo sei fatto per un figlio non tuo...qualche incertezza la hai pe' forza ed e' li' che te fotti e non puoi essere sicuro di come ne esci...
> 
> ...


chissa poi quante sono le cose che tu trami alle spalle 
De tu moglie per paura di essere inculato...

poi rispetto le tue idee ma non le condivido...


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io sono al corrente della situazione dei padri separati visto che ho seguito nel partito queste tematiche e te ripeto che i moltissimi che dici te so' n'anticchia rispetto al fenomeno enorme invece di chi se ne fotte completamente e contro cui scopro adesso anche tu sei a sbattere...
> 
> cara viola poi che te devo di'....
> 
> ...



sei un po stronzo qui però è :ira:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sta la delusione, per carità, ma come puoi cancellare l'amore che hai dato ad un figlio che sentivi TUO fino a poco prima?


se ci levi il carico simbolico che rappresenta, s'ammoscia da solo...

chi se ne fotte della paternita' e' proprio perche' gli manca il carico simbolico...non lo riconosce...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Se prima Oscuro l'ho definito umile ... te invece un pò arrogante, presuntuoso, superbo e per finire STRONZO
> Rosso mio


grand'uomo, pe' gl'insulti me fai un post a parte, poi?...dai, ci conto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> chissa poi quante sono le cose che tu trami alle spalle
> De tu moglie per paura di essere inculato...
> 
> poi rispetto le tue idee ma non le condivido...


ed invece in quasi 30anni mai manco sospettato d'esse inkulato da mi' moje...

sai qualcosa che io non so?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se ci levi il carico simbolico che rappresenta, s'ammoscia da solo...
> 
> chi se ne fotte della paternita' e' proprio perche' gli manca il carico simbolico...non lo riconosce...



bella merda, scusa è


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma poi... hai cresciuto il figlio dell'amante della zoccola che ti tieni ancora perche' hai abbozzato...e vabbe'...
> 
> vieni a sapere che non e' figlio tuo ma ormai te sei affezionato e te lo tieni perche' hai abbozzato.. e rivabbe'..
> 
> ...


quindi tu lo sfanculeresti per la paura che lui possa preferirti il padre biologico? Interessante.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sei un po stronzo qui però è :ira:


ah io??...

ha detto che le merde di persone come me non le preferisce, preferendo quelle splendide  e le ho detto che fa bene...

e lo stronzo pero' so' io...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io sono al corrente della situazione dei padri separati visto che ho seguito nel partito queste tematiche e te ripeto che i moltissimi che dici te so' n'anticchia rispetto al fenomeno enorme invece di chi se ne fotte completamente e contro cui scopro adesso anche tu sei a sbattere...
> 
> cara viola poi che te devo di'....
> 
> ...



me piace esse inculata che te devo dì!


ops scusate mi è caduta la corona

tanto risponderti seriamente e come dare perle ai porci.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah io??...
> 
> ha detto che le merde di persone come me non le preferisce, preferendo quelle splendide e le ho detto che fa bene...
> 
> ...


poi mi dici dove hai letto merda


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> bella merda, scusa è


nel caso di figli suoi condivido, nel caso de figli de altri scoperti pure con l'inganno, condivido molto meno...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed invece in quasi 30anni mai manco sospettato d'esse inkulato da mi' moje...
> 
> sai qualcosa che io non so?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Seee...
e io secondo te ci credo?

sei il classico tipino che si guarda le spalle per tutto
e parte per primo a fregare pur di non esserlo ...
che poi alla fine manco si accorge che gli e le fanno sotto il naso:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *me piace esse inculata che te devo dì!
> *
> 
> ops scusate mi è caduta la corona
> ...


Parliamone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se ci levi il carico simbolico che rappresenta, s'ammoscia da solo...
> 
> chi se ne fotte della paternita' e' proprio perche' gli manca il carico simbolico...non lo riconosce...


ma il carico simbolico è dato da quello che hai trasmesso ad un figlio con la tua presenza, mica da 1/4 di genoma.
E anche da quello che ha trasmesso lui a te.
Diversamente i tuoi sentimenti valgono meno della carta igienica.
Usata.
Santamariadileuca


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi tu lo sfanculeresti per la paura che lui possa preferirti il padre biologico? Interessante.




Piu o meno cosa cosa ho scritto io:rotfl:


Oggi mi sento simpatica e ridolini...:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parliamone.


parliamone. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il carico simbolico è dato da quello che hai trasmesso ad un figlio con la tua presenza, mica da 1/4 di genoma.
> E anche da quello che ha trasmesso lui a te.
> Diversamente i tuoi sentimenti valgono meno della carta igienica.
> Usata.
> Santamariadileuca


solo perchè lo spermino più veloce non è stato il suo


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi tu lo sfanculeresti per la paura che lui possa preferirti il padre biologico? Interessante.


a me s'ammoscerebbe tutto per la situazione di merda in cui mi verrei a trovare per colpa di merde umane e se me gira de fa' la merda umana pure a me, la gentil signora se lo ricordera' finche' crepa....poco ma sicuro...

ora ridico anche a te...

ben sapendo che il tuo uomo non tollererebbe una bastardata del genere perche' a schifio finisce, tu procederesti lo stesso nei tuoi piani?

vogliamo captare sto cazzo di messaggio che uno dice da secoli che i bastardi ce stanno perche' ci stanno i cojoni che je permettono de fa' i bastardi, si o no?...o bisogna sempre parlare di cazzate buoniste ed ipocrite?...

e parlamo, chemmifrega...tanto da n'orecchio me entrano e dall'altro me escheno...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> me piace esse inculata che te devo dì!
> 
> 
> ops scusate mi è caduta la corona
> ...


ma figurati, non perdere tempo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

*per questo*

io dico sperminator. e' tutto legato allo sperma


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> poi mi dici dove hai letto merda


ciao còre...

va a pija pe' culo i cujun' che frequenti tu che co' quelli magari te riesce...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Seee...
> e io secondo te ci credo?
> 
> sei il classico tipino che si guarda le spalle per tutto
> ...


e c'hai raggione te...so' pure pieno de corna da fa' schifo...

cuntent'?


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao còre...
> 
> va a pija pe' culo i cujun' che frequenti tu che co' quelli magari te riesce...



no vabbè ma la sera rientri in clinica oppure sei così a piede libero?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il carico simbolico è dato da quello che hai trasmesso ad un figlio con la tua presenza, mica da 1/4 di genoma.
> E anche da quello che ha trasmesso lui a te.
> Diversamente i tuoi sentimenti valgono meno della carta igienica.
> Usata.
> Santamariadileuca


ma che stai a di'...

il carico simbolico e' cio' che rappresenta un figlio tuo, cioe' come dicevo anche ieri, che mediante un figlio tu sopravvivi alla tua morte e che in base a questo carico un genitore non riesca manco ad elaborare il lutto di un figlio morto prima di lui...

tu sto carico te lo ritrovi anche per il figlio del tuo vicino, evabbe'...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no vabbè ma la sera rientri in clinica oppure sei così a piede libero?


ma va sto a posta' dal reparto...mo' devo stacca' che serve er pc all'infermiera...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che stai a di'...
> 
> il carico simbolico e' cio' che rappresenta un figlio tuo, cioe' come dicevo anche ieri, che mediante un figlio tu sopravvivi alla tua morte e che in base a questo carico un genitore non riesca manco ad elaborare il lutto di un figlio morto prima di lui...
> 
> tu sto carico te lo ritrovi anche per il figlio del tuo vicino, evabbe'...


vabbe si si...dicce de si e dacce da beve....

intanto tu non ci sei in questa situazione. e guarda spero proprio che ti capiti solo per poter vedere poi come rinneghi l amore costruito negli anni per tua figlia.....
vojo proprio vede'....

ci stanno tutti i tuoi argomenti sulla madre che fa la cazzata, ma sui figli mi fai un po pena.....cioe' nel senso, mi dispiace genuinamente per te. poverino


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe si si...dicce de si e dacce da beve....
> 
> intanto tu non ci sei in questa situazione. e guarda spero proprio che ti capiti solo per poter vedere poi come rinneghi l amore costruito negli anni per tua figlia.....
> vojo proprio vede'....
> ...


ed allora fenomeno, perche' se te more un figlio sei a rischio massimo de suicidio, mentre se te more un ascendente no?...

se voi fa' la cretina nun te sforza' che te viene benissimo...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *ed allora fenomeno, perche' se te more un figlio sei a rischio massimo de suicidio, mentre se te more un ascendente no?...
> *
> se voi fa' la cretina nun te sforza' che te viene benissimo...


Che figata. Se ti muore un figlio tu magari ti suicidi (ma tu quando mai, poi. Giusto per amor di discussione), poi capita che durante una seduta spiritica la tua vedova, che evidentemente ti vuol tanto bene anche se sei prematuramente passato a miglior vita, te confida tramite medium che in realtà era figlio de n'altro. Ma sai che figata, eh, Spiritello Porcello? Incazzato per l'eternità.


----------



## zanna (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> grand'uomo, pe' gl'insulti me fai un post a parte, poi?...dai, ci conto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grand'uomo io neeee ... così mi confondi 
Per gli insulti un post a parte? Nun se ne parla ... tanto fai tutto da solo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed allora fenomeno, perche' se te more un figlio sei a rischio massimo de suicidio, mentre se te more un ascendente no?...
> 
> se voi fa' la cretina nun te sforza' che te viene benissimo...



il cretino sei tu. perche ti assicuro che se tu scoprissi domani che tua figlia non e' tua figlia non rinnegheresti proprio un cazzo.
e se lo facessi mi dipiace su tutti i fronti ma la definizione giusta e' uomo di merda. il ruolo di un padre, e' quello di amare crecsere educare guidare seguire proteggere i figli, cose che tu hai gia fatto per tot anni (non sapendo quanti anni ha tua figlia)
ti piace dire cosi e fare la parte dell uomo di merda? affari tuoi.....
ma sai bene che non faresti cosi......
e tu ti stai basando sull inganno e basta. vedi solo quello. inganno di cui il figlio/a non e' complice manco per una czzo. e tu daje je vai giu a suon di bastardo.
ma sei minorato per caso?

vallo a dire a tutte le persone adottano bambini....
io sono stata adottata e mai maiiiii mi sono sentita meno amata rispetto ai miei fratelli da mio padre, mai nemmeno un secondo.....
l amore non e' una cosa di sangue e basta.
ma che idiota che sei....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata. Se ti muore un figlio tu magari ti suicidi (ma tu quando mai, poi. Giusto per amor di discussione), poi capita che durante una seduta spiritica la tua vedova, che evidentemente ti vuol tanto bene anche se sei prematuramente passato a miglior vita, te confida tramite medium che in realtà era figlio de n'altro. Ma sai che figata, eh, Spiritello Porcello? Incazzato per l'eternità.


Tu te dovresti suicida' pure se morisse er fijo della cassiera, visto che te basta un minimo feeling...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il cretino sei tu. perche ti assicuro che se tu scoprissi domani che tua figlia non e' tua figlia non rinnegheresti proprio un cazzo.
> e se lo facessi mi dipiace su tutti i fronti ma la definizione giusta e' uomo di merda. il ruolo di un padre, e' quello di amare crecsere educare guidare seguire proteggere i figli, cose che tu hai gia fatto per tot anni (non sapendo quanti anni ha tua figlia)
> ti piace dire cosi e fare la parte dell uomo di merda? affari tuoi.....
> ma sai bene che non faresti cosi......
> ...


ma l'idiota sei tu oltre che cretina perche' qua non c'entra un cazzo il discorso dell'adozione che chiaramente fai in maniera consapevole...

 ed e' da ieri che se sta a di' che non c'entra un cazzo l'adozione e te ne esci ancora tu...maro'...

pero' mica riesci a spiega' perche' te suicideresti per la morte di tuo figlio mentre di tuo nonno o di tuo padre no...

vabbe' ciao e studia de piu' pero' oseno' telefono alla preside...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

non c'è proprio nulla da spiegare. 
O certe cose si provano o non si provano. 
Dipende a cosa si dà più peso, importanza ecc. 

Per me, quello che conta è, il legame. È quello che colora i giorni,
la quotidianità, i pensieri e il sentire ... il resto non mi condiziona,
perché non influisce proprio nel mio vivere ... solo un concetto da cestino. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma l'idiota sei tu oltre che cretina perche' qua non c'entra un cazzo il discorso dell'adozione che chiaramente fai in maniera consapevole...
> 
> ed e' da ieri che se sta a di' che non c'entra un cazzo l'adozione e te ne esci ancora tu...maro'...
> 
> ...


c entra invece. sei tu che ti focalizzi solo sull inganno. che tu l abbia adottato o che tu abbia cresciuto inconsapevolmente il figlio di un altro, l amore non cambia. sei tu che dai discorsi che fai non saresti in grado di dare amore ad un figlio non tuo.
mica io...
il motivo te lo spiego deficinet patentato cronico senza possibilita di ritorno.

ti muore il marito: sei vedova
ti muore la moiglie: sei vedovo.
ti muore il padre e la madre: se orfano

come ti chiami se ti muore un figlio? non ti chiami perche non e' una cosa naturale. e' una cosa talmente fuori dalle righe la operdita di un figlio che non ha nome.


rispondi tu adesso.
tu moglie domani se ne ewsce che tua figlia non e' tua. 
pensa un attimo al bene e all more che provi per tua figli (togliendoti dalla etsta per un secondo la miglie traditrice)
dimmi mio caro: la mandi a fanculo su due opiedi?
e dimmi ancora caro: non e' questo un uomo di merda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata. Se ti muore un figlio tu magari ti suicidi (ma tu quando mai, poi. Giusto per amor di discussione), poi capita che durante una seduta spiritica la tua vedova, che evidentemente ti vuol tanto bene anche se sei prematuramente passato a miglior vita, *te confida tramite medium che in realtà era figlio de n'altro*. Ma sai che figata, eh, Spiritello Porcello? Incazzato per l'eternità.


ahahahahahahah... ma che è successo qui, oh? abbiamo fatto un gemellaggio con una serie TV?
Ghost whis...cat?
Uno che scrive che dopo vent'anni di amore, ricordi, tenerezze e paure sfancula la figlia perchè lo spermino non era il suo...
Una che scrive che la paternità è una schizzata di sperma...
Deliri generali su chi salvare per primo in caso di cataclisma... figlio mio, figlio tuo.. no ma mi credevo ch'era il mio ma mo che so che è il tuo te lo salvi tu...
Uno che immagina comunicazioni tragiche manco estreme, ma addirittura postume... 
Perply, secondo me ci hanno hackerato:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non c'è proprio nulla da spiegare.
> O certe cose si provano o non si provano.
> ...


vabbe' me lo segno...

quindi sapendo che non e' tuo figlio ed anche perche' non senti forte il legame di sangue, se morisse lui prima di te, sarebbe come se morissi pure tu o almeno una parte di te e te suicideresti per il dolore...

ok...


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E invece sì. Cioè, non è che tutte le opinioni abbiano chissà quale valenza, eh. Cioè, se una è una palese stronzata, bè, è una palese stronzata. Non è che ci si può fare nulla, e dirlo non è reato.


Infatti non era reato dirti quellp che ti è stato detto ieri. ah già le tue sono opinioni. quelle degli altri palesi stronzate. rassegnati in questo thread hai detto ANCHE. un sacco di puttanate. capita. ma almeno non scordarti di evitare di avere li stesso atteggiamento che solo un giorno. prima condannavi perché risulti ridicolo. e per me spesso lo sei


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Questa mattina mentre colazionavo al bar con la mia conchiglia al gianduia e cappuccio con tanta schiuma , leggendo il giornale locale, mi sono imbattuto in un articolo nel quale si raccontava che un padre di un paese qui vicino, ha scoperto facendo un Test di Paternità che il suo ultimo figlio non fosse il suo (non era specificata l'età del bambino), e fin qui posso solo immaginare come il malcapitato si possa essere sentito alla scoperta, continuando a leggere fino in fondo, c'era un estratto di intervista fatto ad un medico che lavora in una struttura dove fanno questo tipo di esami, il quale raccontava che, nell'ultimo decennio, c'è stato un aumento esponenziale di questi esami richiesti dai padri dubbiosi sulla loro paternità (e fin qui ce la possiamo raccontare quanto vogliamo in merito ai tradimenti.......:unhappy, e che, il 20% degli stessi confermava la non paternità.
> Ragazzi, stiamo parlando 1 su 5
> 
> Ma mi chiedo, anche non mettendo in dubbio i numeri estrappoltai dall'intervista (che se fossero veri mi verrebbe da piangere), una madre, se ne fosse a conoscenza, come fa a nascondere al proprio marito una cosa del genere? Come si fa a far crescere ad un padre un bambino non suo? E poi, se mai il padre lo venisse a sapere, che danni psicologici vai ad arrecare a lui stesso ma sopratutto al bambino? Come puo essere che, l'egoismo e l'ignoranza umana, possa arrivare a tanto??



a quanto mi è dato sapere, anche perchè ho smesso di chiedere,
 loro, fantasticavano di un possibile figlio.
molto più lui che lei, questo sicuramente,
 in particolare si chiedevano cosa sarebbe stato,
 nel caso lei rimanesse incita di lui.
mia moglie non aveva dubbi...
glielo disse anche a lui.
il bambino sarebbe stato mio.
a lui avrebbe detto che era il mio, 
a me che era mio.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata. Se ti muore un figlio tu magari ti suicidi (ma tu quando mai, poi. Giusto per amor di discussione), *poi capita che durante una seduta spiritica la tua vedova, che evidentemente ti vuol tanto bene anche se sei prematuramente passato a miglior vita, te confida tramite medium che in realtà era figlio de n'altro.* Ma sai che figata, eh, Spiritello Porcello? Incazzato per l'eternità.


ma di solito son quelli morti che parlano tramite medium:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:chiamate stephen king:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> c entra invece. sei tu che ti focalizzi solo sull inganno. che tu l abbia adottato o che tu abbia cresciuto inconsapevolmente il figlio di un altro, l amore non cambia. sei tu che dai discorsi che fai non saresti in grado di dare amore ad un figlio non tuo.
> mica io...
> il motivo te lo spiego deficinet patentato cronico senza possibilita di ritorno.
> 
> ...


ammazza che dotta spiegazione da psicologo sulla impossibilita' di elaborare la perdita di un figlio morto prima dei genitori...

 

ed io pirla che nun lascio er PC all'infermiera....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ammazza che dotta spiegazione da psicologo sulla impossibilita' di elaborare la perdita di un figlio morto prima dei genitori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non rispondi pero'......
la prendo per buona.....
cvd


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> c entra invece. sei tu che ti focalizzi solo sull inganno. che tu l abbia adottato o che tu abbia cresciuto inconsapevolmente il figlio di un altro, l amore non cambia. sei tu che dai discorsi che fai non saresti in grado di dare amore ad un figlio non tuo.
> mica io...
> il motivo te lo spiego deficinet patentato cronico senza possibilita di ritorno.
> 
> ...



:applauso:



Sterminator ha detto:


> ammazza che dotta spiegazione da psicologo sulla impossibilita' di elaborare la perdita di un figlio morto prima dei genitori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la tua di spiegazione invece è ancora più dotta.

fatte na risata e lascia davero sto pc all'infermiera.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' me lo segno...
> 
> quindi sapendo che non e' tuo figlio ed anche perche' non senti forte il legame di sangue, se morisse lui prima di te, sarebbe come se morissi pure tu o almeno una parte di te e te suicideresti per il dolore...
> 
> ok...



Ciao 

vedi, secondo me, e in certe cose seguo il sentire, non idee o concetti o teorie,
anche una separazione dopo 23 anni è una forma di lutto e una parte propria se ne va ... 
così verso le cose che ho reputato importanti e centrali nella mia vita e dedicato 
attenzioni e cure ecc. ... 

Vedi, un figlio non lo reputo MIO, in nessun senso. Ma un essere da guidare, curare,
così che apprenda ad essere autonomo ... e lo vedo nella sua totale unità umana. 
Con il divenire genitore, ho accettato un compito ... mi sono assunta una responsabilità. 
Ci sono molti, che non se la sentano o per vari motivi differenti, danno il proprio figlio 
in adozione. Ciò significa, che non è lineare e dovuta la cosa ... è una scelta. 
Il sangue o non sangue ... stiamo parlando di una creatura ... non di un nostro piede. 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a quanto mi è dato sapere, anche perchè ho smesso di chiedere,
> loro, fantasticavano di un possibile figlio.
> molto più lui che lei, questo sicuramente,
> in particolare si chiedevano cosa sarebbe stato,
> ...


azz...direi che hai fatto proprio l'en plein...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a quanto mi è dato sapere, anche perchè ho smesso di chiedere,
> loro, fantasticavano di un possibile figlio.
> molto più lui che lei, questo sicuramente,
> in particolare si chiedevano cosa sarebbe stato,
> ...


mi lasci senza parole ogni volta che offri queste cose a chi sai bene cosa ne farà.
ma è la tua vita


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz...direi che hai fatto proprio l'en plein...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo sapevo che rispondevi
... perchè sei cosi prevedibile?:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

comunque il tuo parere non mi interessa, 
per cui per questo giro fatti da parte.
ci riesci?


----------



## viola di mare (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sapevo che rispondevi
> ... perchè sei cosi prevedibile?:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> comunque il tuo parere non mi interessa,
> ...



non ci riesce è troppo occupato a ridere ed insultare.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lo sapevo che rispondevi
> ... perchè sei cosi prevedibile?:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> comunque il tuo parere non mi interessa,
> ...


 ma solo perche' ho un appuntamento e devo usci'...:mrgreen:

pero' come ti dico sempre il tuo nemico non e' un nick come sterminator o che,  ma ce l'hai dentro casa e se permetti di farte tratta' sempre a merda, so' solo cazzi tuoi perche' a me frega meno di zero, a parte percularte...

ciao cara...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

cosa dà in più ... il legame di sangue ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi lasci senza parole ogni volta che offri queste cose a chi sai bene cosa ne farà.
> ma è la tua vita



necessità.
 devo necessariamente raschiare il fondo.
trovare una logica.
trovare un senso.
una cosa so, non ho paura.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessità.
> devo necessariamente raschiare il fondo.
> trovare una logica.
> trovare un senso.
> *una cosa so, non ho paura*.


ti fa onore e mi fa invidia


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma solo perche' ho un appuntamento e devo usci'...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' come ti dico sempre il tuo nemico non e' un nick come sterminator o che,  ma ce l'hai dentro casa e se permetti di farte tratta' sempre a merda, so' solo cazzi tuoi perche' a me frega meno di zero, a parte percularte...
> 
> ...


c'hai l'appuntamento con il circolo degli anziani?
ma tu che ne sai di come mi faccio trattare?
hai detto tutto e altro non sai dire, 
a parte la frase infelice di mia moglie e le tue ossessioni, 
che oramai vanno di comune accordo,
non sapresti proprio elaborare, una risposta logica.
per questo ti chiedo di non commentare.
sei scontato pure nei commenti.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessità.
> devo necessariamente raschiare il fondo.
> trovare una logica.
> trovare un senso.
> una cosa so, non ho paura.



Ciao 

di cosa esattamente non hai paura?


sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> necessità.
> devo necessariamente raschiare il fondo.
> trovare una logica.
> trovare un senso.
> una cosa so, non ho paura.


premetto se ce ne fosse bisogno che questa è una mia opinabilissima opinione.
che tu adesso metta così a nudo la tua storia non ti serve proprio, anzi.non hai deciso di continuare ?
cosa racconti particolari intimi che ti saranno subito gettati contro nella maniera più sguaiata?
a che pro, visto che la tua stradal'hai presa?
è una provocazione che faia te stesso?
perme è anche una totale mancanza di rispetto per la donna che dici di amare e cheti ama con la quale mi pareva aveste chiarito e definito.
perché la getti in pasto alla solita  laida interpretazione


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> premetto se ce ne fosse bisogno che questa è una mia opinabilissima opinione.
> che tu adesso metta così a nudo la tua storia non ti serve proprio, anzi.non hai deciso di continuare ?
> cosa racconti particolari intimi che ti saranno subito gettati contro nella maniera più sguaiata?
> a che pro, visto che la tua stradal'hai presa?
> ...



hai ragione, dovrei proteggerla.
io non sono capace di proteggere neanche me stesso.
in questo sbaglio molto.
e ti ringrazio, tantissimo.
cosa cerco in fondo?
basta cosi.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2014)

in questa folle discussione, così tanto per parlare in via ipotetica e senza andare sul personale, secondo me Stermy ha timore di riconoscere nel figlio "bastardo" che ha cresciuto tutte quelle caratteristiche speciali e uniche che ogni genitore vede nei propri figli e che nascono dall'ambiente familiare in cui sono cresciuti e dall'educazione che hanno ricevuto, mischiate al carattere originario che ogni figlio ha, anche se tutto ciò discende da un'azione pessima e vigliacca tenuta nascosta per anni


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> in questa folle discussione, così tanto per parlare in via ipotetica e senza andare sul personale, secondo me Stermy ha timore di riconoscere nel figlio "bastardo" che ha cresciuto tutte quelle caratteristiche speciali e uniche che ogni genitore vede nei propri figli e che nascono dall'ambiente familiare in cui sono cresciuti e dall'educazione che hanno ricevuto, mischiate al carattere originario che ogni figlio ha, anche se tutto ciò discende da un'azione pessima e vigliacca tenuta nascosta per anni


sai che invece secondo me le sue sono solo provocazioni perchè si diverte a far scattare la rissa? vabbè


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che invece secondo me le sue sono solo provocazioni perchè si diverte a far scattare la rissa? vabbè



ma secondo me lui opera sempre per "automatismi", ovvero a un'azione corrisponde sempre e solo una ben specifica reazione, ed invece le millemila umane sorti ci insegnano tutti i giorni che non è affatto così


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che invece secondo me le sue sono solo provocazioni perchè si diverte a far scattare la rissa? vabbè


Infatti, vabbè. Appresso a te tutti hanno un secondo fine, tutti sono meno brutti di come si (o li) dipingono e dopotutto anche Jack Lo Squartaio aveva il nobile fine di stroncare la sifilide.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti, vabbè. Appresso a te tutti hanno un secondo fine, tutti sono meno brutti di come si (o li) dipingono e dopotutto anche Jack Lo Squartaio aveva il nobile fine di stroncare la sifilide.


lo squartAIO????? ahahahahahahhhhhah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo squartAIO????? ahahahahahahhhhhah


Eh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh!


vabbè, però pensa ai vantaggi: anche tu sei meno brutto di come ti si dipinge, appresso a me


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè, però pensa ai vantaggi: anche tu sei meno brutto di come ti si dipinge, appresso a me


No no, io sono realmente brutto e cattivo e stronzo e maligno e invidioso e bla e bla e bla. Con me non fononzia.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma chi sarebbe quello che ha lasciato la moglie?...di chi stai a parla'?...
> 
> uh gesu'...:rotfl:



Dico, ma se anche avessi preso una cantonata e comunque non avrebbe importanza visto che l'ho letto, il succo del discorso oltre l'offesa su offesa per difesa ( da abolire come alternativa, mea culpa) il concetto rimane. Però se continuiamo a scrivere cazzate i concetti si perdono e credimi qua l'unico che da tot post scrive sceneggiature, è vossia. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, io sono realmente brutto e cattivo e stronzo e maligno e invidioso e bla e bla e bla. Con me non fononzia.


va bene. ora vai a fare merenda


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene. ora vai a fare merenda


Ti piacerebbe se t'imburrassi bene bene, vecchia ciabatta.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe se t'imburrassi bene bene, vecchia ciabatta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa dà in più ... il legame di sangue ...
> 
> ...


ma qua non stamo manco all'abc se per voi e' un optional e pure superfluo...

ce credo che poi senza riferimenti, ve ritrovate sempre nei casini merdosi...

dirve superficiali e' pure dir poco....

mia moglie quando e' successo er casino che combino' il fratello, stava per sfankulare il marito per difendere il fratello e quindi la propria famiglia....

e per quale motivo se non per il legame di sangue?...

ma roba da matti...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma qua non stamo manco all'abc se per voi e' un optional e pure superfluo...
> 
> ce credo che poi senza riferimenti, ve ritrovate sempre nei casini merdosi...
> 
> ...


Perchè sei uno stronzo? Chiedo.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma qua non stamo manco all'abc se per voi e' un optional e pure superfluo...
> 
> ce credo che poi senza riferimenti, ve ritrovate sempre nei casini merdosi...
> 
> ...



Ciao

infatti, roba da matti ... chi segue certe linee ... 
reagisce a cazzo, fanculando anche la famiglia che ha creato ...
ma guarda un po' te ... 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> c'hai l'appuntamento con il circolo degli anziani?
> ma tu che ne sai di come mi faccio trattare?
> hai detto tutto e altro non sai dire,
> a parte la frase infelice di mia moglie e le tue ossessioni,
> ...


si' era al circolo dei super-anziani, c'hai preso come ar solito...a te non la si fa.....:mrgreen:

ma veniamo a noi...:mrgreen:

ma alla faccia del cazzo...chiamala solo frase infelice un'affermazione da terza guerra mondiale ma che denota un disegno infame e basato 

ESCLUSIVAMENTE PERCHE' SA CHE CAZZO DE MEZZA SEGA HA IN CASA E CHE L'AVREBBE INTORTATO FACILMENTE.....

infatti credo sia ancora viva la tua gentil signora, no?...poi chiedi anche come so come te fai tratta'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei uno stronzo? Chiedo.


bravo po' esse..e poij fai tu retromarcia e te lo ripiji sto stronzo?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo po' esse..e poij fai tu retromarcia e te lo ripiji sto stronzo?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh, ma la gente stanno male, mica è una novità.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Mariaaa quanti errori orrori ortografici che leggo in questo treddì.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma la gente stanno male, mica è una novità.


e c'hai raggione...se tengono li stronzi e sfankulano gli splendidi....

me dispiace pe' voi se er monno gira ar contrario..

ma se sa' che e' un mondo diffizile....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, roba da matti ... chi segue certe linee ...
> reagisce a cazzo, fanculando anche la famiglia che ha creato ...
> ...


ma famiglia che ha creato chi? (esteso ar pupetto)...

la moglie, mica er cornutone e pure contento se se lo tiene...


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me s'ammoscerebbe tutto per la situazione di merda in cui mi verrei a trovare per colpa di merde umane e se me gira de fa' la merda umana pure a me, la gentil signora se lo ricordera' finche' crepa....poco ma sicuro...
> 
> ora ridico anche a te...
> 
> ...


Perché inn mezzo vi è solo aria.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Perché inn mezzo vi è solo aria.



Anche la tromba eh! :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

*ve prego*

je date il valium misto lexotan misto rivotril a sterminator?

grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e c'hai raggione...se tengono li stronzi e sfankulano gli splendidi....
> 
> me dispiace pe' voi se er monno gira ar contrario..
> 
> ma se sa' che e' un mondo diffizile....:mrgreen:


Ma quella povera vecchina l'avrai presa per sfinimento per tornare a casuccia. A prescindere dal fatto che bene non stava comunque visto che a) te s'è caricato e b) manco succhia il cazzo. O perlomeno non a te. Quindi hai poco da bullarti se t'ha fatto rientrare. Merda, pure Minni ha perdonato il marito esteta amante dei culi altrui. Voglio dire: c'è speranza più o meno per tutti a sto mondo #nonnostronzorottonell'ano(enell'animo).


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Perché inn mezzo vi è solo aria.


intanto hai finito de ride cujun che manco sei stato bono ad ingravida' muglieret' e che se schifava pure de perpetra' la tua specie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> intanto hai finito de ride cujun che manco sei stato bono ad ingravida' muglieret' e che se schifava pure de perpetra' la tua specie...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma sterminator, sei serio?
ti rendi conto di quello che gli hai detto?
ma che uomo di merda


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quella povera vecchina l'avrai presa per sfinimento per tornare a casuccia. A prescindere dal fatto che bene non stava comunque visto che a) te s'è caricato e b) manco succhia il cazzo. O perlomeno non a te. Quindi hai poco da bullarti se t'ha fatto rientrare. Merda, pure Minni ha perdonato il marito esteta amante dei culi altrui. Voglio dire: c'è speranza più o meno per tutti a sto mondo #nonnostronzorottonell'ano(enell'animo).


certo certo mi' moje e' in cura al Sert...


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> famiglia che ha creato chi? esteso ar pupetto...
> 
> la moglie, mica er cornutone e pure contento se se lo tiene...



Ciao

non ti ho capito.

Hai preso l'esempio di tua moglie, che per difendere il fratello
stava mandando in aria la famiglia che ha creato - la famiglia tua, con te. 

Esempio, di cosa il legame di sangue da in più ... 

Mi chiederei, invece ... cosa non hai dato tu, per comportarsi così ...  ... 



sienne


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sterminator, sei serio?
> ti rendi conto di quello che gli hai detto?
> ma che uomo di merda


ma lo spicologo e' in ritardo?...

vatte apija' un gelato e nun te mette in mezzo...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma lo spicologo e' in ritardo?...
> 
> vatte apija' un gelato e nun te mette in mezzo...


e' finita l era dei gelati


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Stermi


sputa il rospo ... dove ti brucia tanto ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermi
> 
> 
> sputa il rospo ... dove ti brucia tanto ...
> ...


  :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' finita l era dei gelati


sei ritornata ai leccalecca?...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermi
> 
> 
> sputa il rospo ... dove ti brucia tanto ...
> ...


a me?...:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me?...:rotfl:



Ciao 

si ... 

dove ti ha morso la medusa ... 


sienne


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mariaaa quanti errori orrori ortografici che leggo in questo treddì.


È dura lo so, a chi lo dici... coraggio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' finita l era dei gelati



Ma perché? C'è un'età per i gelati? E io che me ne sono appena magnata uno buonissimo?


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quella povera vecchina l'avrai presa per sfinimento per tornare a casuccia. A prescindere dal fatto che bene non stava comunque visto che a) te s'è caricato e b) manco succhia il cazzo. O perlomeno non a te. Quindi hai poco da bullarti se t'ha fatto rientrare. Merda, pure Minni ha perdonato il marito esteta amante dei culi altrui. Voglio dire: c'è speranza più o meno per tutti a sto mondo #nonnostronzorottonell'ano(enell'animo).


Ma cosa c'entra Minerva? A me non risulta che abbia mai raccontato questa cosa. Magari mi sbaglio e mi sono persa dei pezzi ma io non ho mai letto nulla di simile, né di tradimenti né di perdoni.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché? C'è un'età per i gelati? E io che me ne sono appena magnata uno buonissimo?


Il calippo?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il calippo?



Cu avi a tiesta o caciu u caciu voli.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma perché? C'è un'età per i gelati? E io che me ne sono appena magnata uno buonissimo?



Quoto se posso non ti do un rosso e mi vado a mangiare un gelato.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Minerva? A me non risulta che abbia mai raccontato questa cosa. Magari mi sbaglio e mi sono persa dei pezzi ma io non ho mai letto nulla di simile, né di tradimenti né di perdoni.


Secondo te perchè sta qua?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2014)

Un cono ai gusti nettare degli dei e stracciatella


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un cono ai gusti nettare degli dei e stracciatella


Scusa, ma nettare degli dei che gusto sarebbe?


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ma originariamente, non vi è stato come una "fusione" di più forum?


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma originariamente, non vi è stato come una "fusione" di più forum?
> 
> ...


Che io sappia originariamente c'era un forum legato ad un sito che si chiamava Divorzio on line o qualcosa di simile. Poi è diventato tradimento.net. Nel mentre ci sono state scissioni ed era gliaciali e, tanto per rimanere su Minni, qualcuna ne porta ancora i traumi e di notte ha gli incubi. Morale della favola Minni sono dieci anni che bazzica qui sopra. Non vuol più raccontare perchè, ma fare due più due non è poi così complicato.


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Che nessuno mi rompa le scatole. Per cortesia 

Sterminator, il giorno che non ti vedrò più scrivere per molto tempo su questo forum mi si allargherà sulla faccia uno splendido sorriso prima e una sonora e crassa risata al solo pensiero di te sotto 3 metri di terra. L“unico rammarico che potrò avere ma che avrà. comunque vita breve sarà di non potertela fare in faccia quella risata mentre diparti. E spero che non sia una dipartita veloce, ma abbastanza lunga per ricordarti questo post e immaginare a tua volta me che ti ghigno in faccia.
e questa è solo per te. Te la dedico.
Ahahahahahahahahahahajahahah

Ps: e per quanto riguarda. il motivo per il quale. io e la mia ex moglie non abbiamo concepito bambini non avrai mai la soddisfazione. di conoscerlo ma c‘è e non è nemmeno lontanamente ciò che pensi o scrivi


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Che nessuno mi rompa le scatole. Per cortesia
> 
> Sterminator, il giorno che non ti vedrò più scrivere per molto tempo su questo forum mi si allargherà sulla faccia uno splendido sorriso prima e una sonora e crassa risata al solo pensiero di te sotto 3 metri di terra. L“unico rammarico che potrò avere ma che avrà. comunque vita breve sarà di non potertela fare in faccia quella risata mentre diparti. E spero che non sia una dipartita veloce, ma abbastanza lunga per ricordarti questo post e immaginare a tua volta me che ti ghigno in faccia.
> e questa è solo per te. Te la dedico.
> ...


ma perche' testa di cazzo?...

 te l'ho gia' detto, sporgi querela che ce conoscemo de persona e la risata me la farai in faccia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Che nessuno mi rompa le scatole. Per cortesia
> 
> Sterminator, il giorno che non ti vedrò più scrivere per molto tempo su questo forum mi si allargherà sulla faccia uno splendido sorriso prima e una sonora e crassa risata al solo pensiero di te sotto 3 metri di terra. L“unico rammarico che potrò avere ma che avrà. comunque vita breve sarà di non potertela fare in faccia quella risata mentre diparti. E spero che non sia una dipartita veloce, ma abbastanza lunga per ricordarti questo post e immaginare a tua volta me che ti ghigno in faccia.
> e questa è solo per te. Te la dedico.
> ...


verde


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che io sappia originariamente c'era un forum legato ad un sito che si chiamava Divorzio on line o qualcosa di simile. Poi è diventato tradimento.net. Nel mentre ci sono state scissioni ed era gliaciali e, tanto per rimanere su Minni, qualcuna ne porta ancora i traumi e di notte ha gli incubi. Morale della favola Minni sono dieci anni che bazzica qui sopra. Non vuol più raccontare perchè, ma fare due più due non è poi così complicato.



OK. Grazie. Che ci fosse stato originariamente un qualcosa 
che riguardava la vita di coppia, è chiaro ... caspita quanti anni ...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> verde


hai trovato er tuo salvatore?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> OK. Grazie. Che ci fosse stato originariamente un qualcosa
> che riguardava la vita di coppia, è chiaro ... caspita quanti anni ...


e dove sono

ciao

e 

sienne???????


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> hai trovato er tuo salvatore?...:mrgreen:


direi proprio di no.
ma tu sei una bruttissima persona virtuale (spero per te solo virtuale)


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Stermy

beh, a riguardo, ti sei spinto decisamente su un livello sotto la cintura. 

Ma cosa ti sta cavalcando per essere così "acido"?
Una persona quando sta bene, non colpisce così in basso ... 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> direi proprio di no.
> ma tu sei una bruttissima persona virtuale (spero per te solo virtuale)


sto a studia'...

a breve c'ho er master...


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e dove sono
> 
> ciao
> 
> ...



Ciao


tutto in regola ... e sott'occhio ... 

per evitare pruriti inutili ... 



sienne


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy
> 
> beh, a riguardo, ti sei spinto decisamente su un livello sotto la cintura.
> 
> ...


macche' e' standard....

co' le teste di cazzo che se credono chissa' che,  me so' sempre divertito ....

sei distratta...:mrgreen:

se godi der mio trattamento quarche cosa fuori posto avrai detto...e poi nun te lamenta'...:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> macche' e' standard....
> 
> co' le teste di cazzo che se credono chissa' che,  me so' sempre divertito ....



Ciao

ma quanto te lo maltratti? ... 
per arrivare ancora a divertirsi da solo ... 

:mrgreen: ...


sienne


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che io sappia originariamente c'era un forum legato ad un sito che si chiamava Divorzio on line o qualcosa di simile. Poi è diventato tradimento.net. Nel mentre ci sono state scissioni ed era gliaciali e, tanto per rimanere su Minni, qualcuna ne porta ancora i traumi e di notte ha gli incubi. Morale della favola Minni sono dieci anni che bazzica qui sopra. Non vuol più raccontare perchè, ma fare due più due non è poi così complicato.


Che tu sappia infatti. e non sapendo un cazzo blateri come un vecchio coglione che spara cazzate ma solo perché nessuno lo ascolta e brama di esserlo. Minerva fa parte di un gruppo che stava su un forum generalista senza tema chiamato Metropolis. una volta chiuso metropolis il gruppo è approdato qui senza avere problematiche sul tradimento. esattamente come ci sono approdato io da divorzioonline senza che il tradimento fosse una tematica che mi interessasse . torna alle elementari perché manco 2 + 2 sei in grado di calcolare


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy
> 
> beh, a riguardo, ti sei spinto decisamente su un livello sotto la cintura.
> 
> ...



Glielo scritto almeno due volte io, non serve.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> macche' e' standard....
> 
> co' le teste di cazzo che se credono chissa' che,  me so' sempre divertito ....
> 
> ...



Ciao

non hai chiarito, allora ... 

che sei uno, che porta rancore? ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Che tu sappia infatti. e non sapendo un cazzo blateri come un vecchio coglione che spara cazzate ma solo perché nessuno lo ascolta e brama di esserlo. Minerva fa parte di un gruppo che stava su un forum generalista senza tema chiamato Metropolis. una volta chiuso metropolis il gruppo è approdato qui senza avere problematiche sul tradimento. esattamente come ci sono approdato io da divorzioonline senza che il tradimento fosse una tematica che mi interessasse . torna alle elementari perché manco 2 + 2 sei in grado di calcolare



Certo che se JB ha scritto una bugia, è davvero un'infame calunniatore.

Sto treddì sta raggiungendo livelli sempre più alti.


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator non c‘ è mica bisogno di querele. mandami un pm col tuo indirizzo che ti vengo a trovare e la risata te la faccio live.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Che tu sappia infatti. e non sapendo un cazzo blateri come un vecchio coglione che spara cazzate ma solo perché nessuno lo ascolta e brama di esserlo. Minerva fa parte di un gruppo che stava su un forum generalista senza tema chiamato Metropolis. una volta chiuso metropolis il gruppo è approdato qui senza avere problematiche sul tradimento. esattamente come ci sono approdato io da divorzioonline senza che il tradimento fosse una tematica che mi interessasse . torna alle elementari perché manco 2 + 2 sei in grado di calcolare


Sì, certo. Una, giustamente, finisce su divorzioonline così, appresso alla processione. Col gruppo vacanze basilico. Tu pure, peraltro. Che fregava, a te? Nulla. Certo.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non hai chiarito, allora ...
> 
> ...


rancore su un forum?...

visto che persisti a fa la testa de cazzo anche quanno nessuno te caga, sfruculiando er divertimento de teste de cazzo piu' grossa della tua, l'accanimento lo chiami rancore?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Certo che se JB ha scritto una bugia, è davvero un'infame calunniatore.
> *
> Sto treddì sta raggiungendo livelli sempre più alti.


Ahahahahahahahhahahah! Senti (anzi, leggi) quest'altro. AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che se JB ha scritto una bugia, è davvero un'infame calunniatore.
> 
> Sto treddì sta raggiungendo livelli sempre più alti.



Ciao

ma se racconti una bugia, vuol dire, che conosci la verità.
Era una supposizione ... almeno così l'ho letta ... 
Cioè, sono partita pure io per supposizioni ... 
Ma tali rimangono ... beh, ora siamo stati illuminati, però. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Che io sappia ci sono altri nick che sono qua dentro senza motivazione di causa.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sterminator non c‘ è mica bisogno di querele. mandami un pm col tuo indirizzo che ti vengo a trovare e la risata te la faccio live.


poij sempre manna' er tuo de segrate a me in pm che poi te dico er mio...

ma so' anni che nun lo fai...
mezza sega....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhahahah! Senti (anzi, leggi) quest'altro. AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!



Che problemi hai? non ti ho accusato di nulla. leggi bene. 

Prude qualcosa? cit sienne.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Che tu sappia infatti. e non sapendo un cazzo blateri come un vecchio coglione che spara cazzate ma solo perché nessuno lo ascolta e brama di esserlo. Minerva fa parte di un gruppo che stava su un forum generalista senza tema chiamato Metropolis. una volta chiuso metropolis il gruppo è approdato qui senza avere problematiche sul tradimento. esattamente come ci sono approdato io da divorzioonline senza che il tradimento fosse una tematica che mi interessasse . torna alle elementari perché manco 2 + 2 sei in grado di calcolare


In realtà non è proprio così. ti manca parte della storia. Quella prima. Ma ovviamente quella se vuole la racconta lei, anche perché io non solo non ne ho facoltà, ma mi mancherebbero troppi pezzi della sua vita per farlo.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Poveri noi. Che poi il gruppo generalista senza tema Metropolis si sposta, chissà perchè visto che è senza tema, su divorzioonline, che un temino l'avrebbe. Ma le cose accadono così, per caso.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In realtà non è proprio così. ti manca parte della storia. Quella prima. Ma ovviamente quella se vuole la racconta lei, anche perché io non solo non ne ho facoltà, ma mi mancherebbero troppi pezzi della sua vita per farlo.
> 
> Buscopann


Non racconterà mai nulla.


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> rancore su un forum?...
> 
> visto che persisti a fa la testa de cazzo anche quanno nessuno te caga, sfruculiando er divertimento de teste de cazzo piu' grossa della tua, l'accanimento lo chiami rancore?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao 

eh, lo dici da solo ... accanimento su un forum ... 
d'accordo che qui siamo aperti a tanti mali viscerali,
ma tu, ripiglati però ... 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non racconterà mai nulla.


Ma certo. Perché dovrebbe d'altra parte?
In ogni caso era solo per puntualizzare che non è esattamente come ha scritto Alex. Minnie nasce come personaggio forumistico ben prima di Metropolis

Buscopann


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2014)

ma su metropolis le provinciali ci potevano andare?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poveri noi. Che poi il gruppo generalista senza tema Metropolis si sposta, chissà perchè visto che è senza tema, su divorzioonline, che un temino l'avrebbe. Ma le cose accadono così, per caso.


io su dol c'annai non per questione de corna ma guglando ben altro...

e qua pure ce sto pure non per le corna...

rinfresco, cosi' aumenta er rodimento de culo a quarcheduno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma su metropolis le provinciali ci potevano andare?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Assolutamente no. Infatti io ho lasciato Milano dopo che l'hanno chiuso. Stavo in città solo per il Forum :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non racconterà mai nulla.



Prova a raccontare qualcosa tu su di te, conosciamo soltanto la cassiera a riguardo. cioè conosciamo si fa per dire.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma su metropolis le provinciali ci potevano andare?
> 
> :mrgreen:


il gelato c'era?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma certo. *Perché dovrebbe d'altra parte?
> *In ogni caso era solo per puntualizzare che non è esattamente come ha scritto Alex. Minnie nasce come personaggio forumistico ben prima di Metropolis
> 
> Buscopann


Perchè allora quando chiede ad altri altrettanto dovrebbe farsi non già uno ma due esami di coscienza. Ecco perchè.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Infatti io ho lasciato Milano dopo che l'hanno chiuso. Stavo in città solo per il Forum :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



bravo, hai fatto bene!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io su dol c'annai non per questione de corna ma guglando ben altro...
> 
> e qua pure ce sto pure non per le corna...
> 
> ...


A DIFFERENZA DI TE a qualcuno fa piacere sapere che non tutti hanno le corna....
vado a fare pipi perche ho scordato il pannolone e il vasino....e mi ci vuole un po per arrampicarmi al vaso dei grandi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io su dol c'annai non per questione de corna ma guglando ben altro...
> 
> e qua pure ce sto pure non per le corna...
> 
> ...



Sì sì, attendibile pure tu. Hai voglia.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè allora quando chiede ad altri altrettanto dovrebbe farsi non già uno ma due esami di coscienza. Ecco perchè.



Lo stesso vale per te. Di cui non conosciamo nulla, a parte la rottura di ... e di eh? ti amo, ma scrivete in italiano, stronzononnofigliodiputana ecc ecc. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma nettare degli dei che gusto sarebbe?



Boh però è buono

una specia di crema con il caramello, credo


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Una, giustamente, finisce su divorzioonline così, appresso alla processione. Col gruppo vacanze basilico. Tu pure, peraltro. Che fregava, a te? Nulla. Certo.


Coglione manco sai leggere. metropilis ho scrittp. e io ero su divorzioonline per chiedere limi su una separazione senza avvocati
 e la mia separazione non è avvenuta per un tradimento. ho saputo di questo sito da persone terze e non perché sia un traditore o un tradito. mi è comunque piaciuto perché si parla anche di altro e ci sono rimasto. esattamente come minerva. che era già qui prima di me. non ti rendi manco conto di che figura di merda stai facendo e quanto tu sia ridicolo. Insulti stetminator ma sei uguale a lui. Se sei contento te continua....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo stesso vale per te. Di cui non conosciamo nulla, a parte la rottura di ... e di eh? ti amo, ma scrivete in italiano, stronzononnofigliodiputana ecc ecc. :mrgreen:


Ma tu hai tutte le risposte. O no? Io sono qui, aspè com'è che hai scritto, per broccolare e coglionare. O qualcosa di simile. E mò che cazzo vuoi? Le hai le risposte.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Coglione manco sai leggere. metropilis ho scrittp. e io ero su divorzioonline per chiedere limi su una separazione senza avvocati
> e la mia separazione non è avvenuta per un tradimento. ho saputo di questo sito da persone terze e non perché sia un traditore o un tradito. mi è comunque piaciuto perché si parla anche di altro e ci sono rimasto. esattamente come minerva. che era già qui prima di me. non ti rendi manco conto di che figura di merda stai facendo e quanto tu sia ridicolo. Insulti stetminator ma sei uguale a lui. Se sei contento te continua....


Sì ma infatti, tu perchè stavi divorziando (senza tradimento, che magari quello t'è arrivato dopo e ci sei rimasto giusto il tempo per non fartelo mancare), Minni manco quello, il che è ancora più stufacentissimo, che te lo dico a fare. Ciao.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh però è buono
> 
> una specia di crema con il caramello, credo


Ah, pensavo una roba all'idromele.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so sai?
> perché dovresti anche conoscere la partner del partner e via discorrendo.
> un preservativo è sempre cosa buona fino a che non si arriva ad un rapporto più che stabile.
> e per come leggiamo qui....sarebbe meglio pure dopo:singleeye:


Attenta che quando l'ho detto io mi sono beccata della 'trattenuta', 'paranoica', 'assurda', 'ripiena di paranoie', 'innaturale' e via discorrendo. Continuo a non capire quale problema sia pretendere sesso sicuro, ma vabbè.


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì ma infatti, tu perchè stavi divorziando (senza tradimento, che magari quello t'è arrivato dopo e ci sei rimasto giusto il tempo per non fartelo mancare), Minni manco quello, il che è ancora più stufacentissimo, che te lo dico a fare. Ciao.


Sei proprio un ridicolo e patetico ritardato. e lo stai dimostrando.
rispondo qui al tuo alter ego sterminator perché siete perfettamente identici.

via amendola 9

E mo, quarto di sega come la metti,  buffone a chiacchiere?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Attenta che quando l'ho detto io mi sono beccata della 'trattenuta', 'paranoica', 'assurda', 'ripiena di paranoie', 'innaturale' e via discorrendo. Continuo a non capire quale problema sia pretendere sesso sicuro, ma vabbè.


Perchè tu, come al solito, esageri non conoscendo vie di mezzo perchè sei matta da ricovero. Sesso sicuro per te è una roba da farsi con la muta da sub, che magari finchè si parla di penetrazione siamo tutti d'accordo, ma tu manco un cazzo di pompino senza gomma intorno sei disposta a fare, manco ti scegliessi come partner i brutti camionisti (che eviti come la peste, ricordiamolo) e non qualche upper class di Manhattan con le unghie fresche di manicure ed il loft sul Greenwich Village. Adesso che hai tentato sta rivalsa da poveretta, puoi anche tornartene affanculo, grazie e ciao.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo schizzo di sperma é di una persona e se non é sup é giusto che lo sappia.
> Sono senza parole per la minimizzazione che fai per il ruolo di padre


Minimizzazione??? Ma se gliene darei DUE di padri! Essù.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sei proprio un ridicolo e patetico ritardato. e lo stai dimostrando.
> rispondo qui al tuo alter ego sterminator perché siete perfettamente identici.
> 
> via amendola 9
> ...


Che c'è a via amendola 9? Ma dove? Cos'è, un messaggio in codice? Ou? Sei matto? Scrivi da un disco volante in orbita dietro la luna? Mi devo cagare addosso? Eh? Chiedo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu, come al solito, esageri non conoscendo vie di mezzo perchè sei matta da ricovero. Sesso sicuro per te è una roba da farsi con la muta da sub, chemagari finchè si parla di penetrazione siamo tutti d'accordo, ma tu manco un cazzo di pompino senza gomma intorno sei disposta a fare, manco ti scegliessi come partner i brutti camionisti (che eviti come la peste, ricordiamolo) e non qualche upper class di Manhattan con le unghie fresche di manicure ed il loft sul Greenwich Village. Adesso che hai tentato sta rivalsa da poveretta, poi anche tornartene affanculo, grazie e ciao.


ma che ne sai, tesoro, ma che ne sai?  Ripeto ciò che t'ho sempre detto: sei divertente, a piccole dosi, talvolta 


e il loft al greenwich ce l'hanno i pischelletti con genitori danarosi, non certo i (giovani) adulti e autonomi. Fatti un giro, ogni tanto, smolla il computer, male non ti fa :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai tutte le risposte. O no? Io sono qui, aspè com'è che hai scritto, per broccolare e coglionare. O qualcosa di simile. E mò che cazzo vuoi? Le hai le risposte.



No, non ho letto tutte le risposte, che faccio mi fustigo? 

Che cazzo voglio? stai a scassare le palle ad un'utente che al momento mi sembra non ci sia, e nel contempo scrivi cose che appartengono anche a te, perchè come di Minerva conosciamo poco, conosciamo poco anche di te. 

Perchè stai sulla difensiva?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, attendibile pure tu. Hai voglia.


ma liberissimo de coltivarte pure tu un rodimento de culo inutile....

cosi' me ce diverto ancora deppiu'..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che ne sai, tesoro, ma che ne sai? Ripeto ciò che t'ho sempre detto: sei divertente, a piccole dosi, talvolta
> 
> 
> e il loft al greenwich ce l'hanno i pischelletti con genitori danarosi, non certo i (giovani) adulti e autonomi. Fatti un giro, ogni tanto, smolla il computer, male non ti fa :mrgreen:


Giovane? Ma che giovane, casomai di mezz'età che c'hai quarant'anni tu e quell'altro magari pure un po' di più, che però a quarant'anni essere single a Manhattan è ultracool che la vita è eterna, che ce frega. E poi doopo c'è sempre l'ospizio.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Perchè tu, come al solito, esager*i non conoscendo vie di mezzo perchè sei matta da ricovero. Sesso sicuro per te è una roba da farsi con la muta da sub, che magari finchè si parla di penetrazione siamo tutti d'accordo, ma tu manco un cazzo di pompino senza gomma intorno sei disposta a fare, manco ti scegliessi come partner i brutti camionisti (che eviti come la peste, ricordiamolo) e non qualche upper class di Manhattan con le unghie fresche di manicure ed il loft sul Greenwich Village. Adesso che hai tentato sta rivalsa da poveretta, puoi anche tornartene affanculo, grazie e ciao.



Ah lei esagera? e tu che da diversi post parli come se tutto fosse vero ( mi riferisco a minerva ed ad altro ancora), poi stai ad insultare AB con le solite tiritere che conosciamo e parli di esagerare? ma vatti a mangiare un gelato e ti prendi una pantoprazolo va.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giovane? Ma che giovane, casomai di mezz'età che c'hai quarant'anni tu e quell'altro magari pure un po' di più, che però a quarant'anni essere single a Manhattan è ultracool che la vita è eterna, che ce frega. E poi doopo c'è sempre l'ospizio.


hm, ma perché non torni a parlare di corsie al supermercato e lasci parlare di Manhattan chi a Manhattan ci va davvero? Tanto per capire, eh. Poi, per rosicare rosichi, ma nessuno è perfetto 

se per te 42 anni è mezz'età, fai pure. Per il mondo intero no, ma tanto tu fai legge a te, giusto?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non ho letto tutte le risposte, che faccio mi fustigo?
> 
> Che cazzo voglio? stai a scassare le palle ad un'utente che al momento mi sembra non ci sia, e nel contempo scrivi cose che appartengono anche a te, perchè come di Minerva conosciamo poco, conosciamo poco anche di te.
> 
> Perchè stai sulla difensiva?


Perchè sei una testa di cazzo incapace di un minimo ragionamento critico che non perde occasione per tentare di sputarmi addosso puttanate su puttanate in maniera per lo più ridicola ed assurda. E poi non è manco che sono sulla difensiva: tu ste cose su io che coglioneggio e broccolo e che sono qui solo per quello le hai scritte più e più e più volte. Quindi le risposte le hai.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sei proprio un ridicolo e patetico ritardato. e lo stai dimostrando.
> rispondo qui al tuo alter ego sterminator perché siete perfettamente identici.
> 
> via amendola 9
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ed a chi se deve citofona' pe' cerca' l'amicizia?

stai a di' che basta di' n'do abita la testa de cazzo de Alex che aprono er portone?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei una testa di cazzo incapace di un minimo ragionamento critico che non perde occasione per tentare di sputarmi addosso puttanate su puttanate in maniera per lo più ridicola ed assurda. E poi non è manco che sono sulla difensiva: tu ste cose su io che coglioneggio e broccolo e che sono qui solo per quello le hai scritte più e più e più volte. Quindi le risposte le hai.



ahahahaaahaaaaaahahah 

Non t'arrabbiare ormai sei conosciuto, cambia atteggiamento e vedrai che darai nuovamente spettacolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, ma perché non torni a parlare di corsie al supermercato e lasci parlare di Manhattan chi a Manhattan ci va davvero? Tanto per capire, eh. Poi, per rosicare rosichi, ma nessuno è perfetto
> 
> se per te 42 anni è mezz'età, fai pure. Per il mondo intero no, ma tanto tu fai legge a te, giusto?


Non per il mondo intero, per te e quanche altro babbione vitellone. Che magari penserai pure d'arrivare a centottant'anni, ma purtroppo per te non è così e la vita va VELOCE. Poi si rosico. Hai voglia, ciripiripì kodak.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahaaahaaaaaahahah
> 
> Non t'arrabbiare ormai sei conosciuto, cambia atteggiamento e vedrai che darai nuovamente spettacolo.


Ma chi s'arrabbia, Claudio. Porca puttana, mica me la prendo coi disabili.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non per il mondo intero, per te e quanche altro babbione vitellone. Che magari penserai pure d'arrivare a centottant'anni, ma purtroppo per te non è così e la vita va VELOCE. Poi si rosico. Hai voglia, ciripiripì kodak.



Sei strano, hai messo poche virgole. qualcosa non va caro?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah lei esagera? e tu che da diversi post parli come se tutto fosse vero ( mi riferisco a minerva ed ad altro ancora), poi stai ad insultare AB con le solite tiritere che conosciamo e parli di esagerare? ma vatti a mangiare un gelato e ti prendi una pantoprazolo va.


Minchia, porca puttana. Hai ricapito tutto. Vabbè. Un giorno vengo a Palermo e ci prendiamo un gelato, ti va?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'è a via amendola 9? Ma dove? Cos'è, un messaggio in codice? Ou? Sei matto? Scrivi da un disco volante in orbita dietro la luna? Mi devo cagare addosso? Eh? Chiedo.


ma va che quello le rogne se le cerca soltanto...:mrgreen: 

gia' gli amichetti della mugliera lo minacciarono che se nun la finiva de rompe er cazzo finiva sparato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi s'arrabbia, Claudio. Porca puttana, mica me la prendo coi disabili.


Nel caso in cui non te la prendessi coi disabili credo che un po tutti saremmo felici di questo. 


Stai cercando di offendermi? Ma essendo disabile che cosa dovrei capire, mi spieghi? Cioè no, sarebbe inutile. Però continua a rispondermi e dirmi parolacce se ti fa sentire MDA .


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, porca puttana. Hai ricapito tutto. Vabbè. Un giorno vengo a Palermo e ci prendiamo un gelato, ti va?



NO.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel caso in cui non te la prendessi coi disabili credo che un po tutti saremmo felici di questo.
> 
> 
> Stai cercando di offendermi? Ma essendo disabile che cosa dovrei capire, mi spieghi? Cioè no, sarebbe inutile. Però continua a rispondermi e dirmi parolacce se ti fa sentire MDA .


Disabile non è una parolaccia.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> NO.


Pago io! Ti compro pure le fruit joy e ti aiuto ad attraversare la strada!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Disabile non è una parolaccia.


Ma va.... non lo sapevo, grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pago io! Ti compro pure le fruit joy e ti aiuto ad attraversare la strada!


NO.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> NO.


Ma perchè? Voglio passare del tempo con te. Voglio vedere come lavori, come ti vesti, come parli, come gesticoli. Voglio conoscerti, su. Apprezzarti! Dov'è finita la rinomata ospitatilità siciliana? Portami a pesca! Fammi vedere come cucini! Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perché ridi?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché ridi?


Perche per un attimo per mi è venuta in mente la scena di yltimo tango a parigi. C era jb e c era pure il burro.....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché ridi?


Perchè l'idea, sai, è quella.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Perche per un attimo per mi è venuta in mente la scena di yltimo tango a parigi. C era jb e c era pure il burro.....


gliene parlerai allo spico?...


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Perche per un attimo per mi è venuta in mente la scena di yltimo tango a parigi. C era jb e c era pure il burro.....


Il burro che in spagnolo sarebbe l'asino. Non male anche questa scena. Con JB passivo a secco. Scommetto che non riuscirebbe nemmeno a muovere il collo col burro 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> gliene parlerai allo spico?...


Penso che gli parlero di te


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Penso che gli parlero di te


t'aumenta la tariffa pero'...



comunque fatte spiega' er fatto der carico simbolico che te dicevo e poi vieni qua che t'interrogo...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il burro che in spagnolo sarebbe l'asino.* Non male anche questa scena*. Con JB passivo a secco. Scommetto che non riuscirebbe nemmeno a muovere il collo col burro
> 
> Buscopann


Sei un pervertito.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> t'aumenta la tariffa pero'...
> 
> 
> 
> comunque fatte spiega' er fatto der carico simbolico che te dicevo e poi vieni qua che t'interrogo...



Guarda non c è bisogno. Io non parlo con 3 dei miei 5 fratelli da piu di 10 anni. Fratelli di sangue. 
 Quindi come vedi. ...la tua teoria funziona con te. Non con me


----------



## Buscopann (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un pervertito.


Si lo so. Ma l'animal non mi ha mai detto molto. Credo che ripiegherò su Un posto al sole se dovessero dare il tuo film in prima serata

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non per il mondo intero, per te e quanche altro babbione vitellone. Che magari penserai pure d'arrivare a centottant'anni, ma purtroppo per te non è così e la vita va VELOCE. Poi si rosico. Hai voglia, ciripiripì kodak.


eh, come sempre tutto chiaro, sia il primo concetto che il secondo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Guarda non c è bisogno. Io non parlo con 3 dei miei 5 fratelli da piu di 10 anni. Fratelli di sangue.
> Quindi come vedi. ...la tua teoria funziona con te. Non con me


eravate in 5 da adottare o solo tu?...facc' du' cazz...

comunque io faccio na' scommessa che prima o poi farete pace mentre co' gli altri rischieresti de non farla mai...

poi se siete proprio delle teste de cazzo cosmiche, m'arendo e te pago la scommessa, contento de sta in buona compagnia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eravate in 5 da adottare?...facc' du' cazz...
> 
> comunque io faccio na' scommessa che prima o poi farete pace mentre co' gli altri rischieresti de non farla mai...
> 
> ...


No nessun altro adottato. E cmq si puo essere teste di cazzo allucinanti pure in famiglia....col sangue. ...per cui


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Una, giustamente, finisce su divorzioonline così, appresso alla processione. Col gruppo vacanze basilico. Tu pure, peraltro. Che fregava, a te? Nulla. Certo.


divorzioonline?ossignur:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Una, giustamente, finisce su divorzioonline così, appresso alla processione. Col gruppo vacanze basilico. Tu pure, peraltro. Che fregava, a te? Nulla. Certo.


Però credimi quel gruppo non si è mai integrato.
Ma ha sempre posto sotto i riflettori del forum
i loro cassi privati
di cui non fregava a nessuno

ma che alimentò gossip su gossip.

E si trascinano con ste beghe da condominio

Sempre le solite
dal 2008.

Pensa te...

Diamogli l'autonomia!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

gibì fa un po' di confusione ma è comprensibile,del resto chi glielo fa fare di raccontare storie che non conosce?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gibì fa un po' di confusione ma è comprensibile,del resto chi glielo fa fare di raccontare storie che non conosce?



Ma i dettagli non sono così importanti, è il grande schema ad esserlo.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No nessun altro adottato. E cmq si puo essere teste di cazzo allucinanti pure in famiglia....col sangue. ...per cui


vedo vedo...

pero' signuri' caghi er cazzo a me de quanto faccia schifo per come la penso ma tu a 26anni so' piu' de 10anni che nun te caghi coi tuoi fratelli quando io, pezzo di merda conclamato so' stato in lite co' mi madre e mi sorella per soli 4anni e spiccioli e dai 45 ai 50anni...

so' un pischello rispetto a voi...

me scappello...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vedo vedo...
> 
> pero' signuri' caghi er cazzo a me de quanto faccia schifo per come la penso ma tu a 26anni so' piu' de 10anni che nun te caghi coi tuoi fratelli quando io, pezzo di merda conclamato so' stato in lite co' mi madre e mi sorella per soli 4anni e spiccioli e dai 45 ai 50anni...
> 
> ...


Le merde sono loro. Punto. Non io.
Come fai a blatelare senza un minimo di cognizione di causa?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Le merde sono loro. Punto. Non io.
> Come fai a blatelare senza un minimo di cognizione di causa?


3 merde su 5 e' una buona media...

me cojoni....



ma invece le tre merde con gli altri 4, tra di loro se cagheno?

annamo per esclusione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 3 merde su 5 e' una buona media...
> 
> me cojoni....


La piu grande è quasi coetanea tua.....sara quell eta che vi rende piu stronzi?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> La piu grande è quasi coetanea tua.....sara quell eta che vi rende piu stronzi?


ho aggiunto dopo...

si' ma tra di loro si cagano?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ho aggiunto dopo...
> 
> si' ma tra di loro si cagano?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si e no. Solo i due maschi.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Si e no. Solo i due maschi.


le femmine so' piu' stronze...se sa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero', ai tempi miei i test del DNA erano sconosciuti...

a sto punto approfondirei...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> le femmine so' piu' stronze...se sa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


No no siamo fratelli purtrpppo.
Ognuno i suoi parenti serpenti


----------



## @lex (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va che quello le rogne se le cerca soltanto...:mrgreen:
> 
> gia' gli amichetti della mugliera lo minacciarono che se nun la finiva de rompe er cazzo finiva sparato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Anche qui manipoli. era l‘ex compagno di mia suocera che avevo mandato affanculo. E dopo che io me ne sono andato se la sono presa con lei ( la mia ex), ma farai la stessa fine della fua amichetta.....ah se la farai. ricordati la risata clown pagliaccio . l‘ indirizzo grand‘uomo dov‘è. a chiacchiere sobo tutti. buoni. te cachi sotto eh? E fai bene a non darmi l‘ indirizzo mezza sega


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Voglio passare del tempo con te. Voglio vedere come lavori, come ti vesti, come parli, come gesticoli. Voglio conoscerti, su. Apprezzarti! Dov'è finita la rinomata ospitatilità siciliana? Portami a pesca! Fammi vedere come cucini! Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


Secondo me sei diventato gay, ma vabbè, sempre scemo rimani.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Anche qui manipoli. era l‘ex compagno di mia suocera che avevo mandato affanculo. E dopo che io me ne sono andato se la sono presa con lei ( la mia ex), ma farai la stessa fine della fua amichetta.....ah se la farai. ricordati la risata clown pagliaccio . l‘ indirizzo grand‘uomo dov‘è. a chiacchiere sobo tutti. buoni. te cachi sotto eh? E fai bene a non darmi l‘ indirizzo mezza sega


vabbe' er risultato e' che te volevano spara' a riprova di quanti amici te vai facendo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ma perche' se te do' l'indirizzo che me vieni a fa?...

dai scrivilo cujun' che ce divertimo come se deve...

te starai cor cazzo in culo fin che campi...



mo' comunque hai finito de ride eh cujun'?...dicevi che te la ridevi de gusto pe' le falsita' che te dicevo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

stasera fatte spalma' da sole un po' de pomata pe' er rodimento de culo e non usa' preservativi che nun ve serveno.......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non è questione di essere benpensanti o meno è solo di avere posizioni e misure diverse.Ipotizzo di essere padre,crescere un figlio e un giorno scopro che è figlio di un altro.Credo che con la mia donna finirebbe ogni cosa,ma forse a quel figlio continuerei a voler sicuramente bene.


Un'ipotesi con senso in una discussione in cui fatico a trovare il senso (però non ho letto decine di pagine)


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nessuno sta dicendo nulla. sterminator usa termini pesanti, situazione al limite del vero, bastradino, troia....
> e nessuno dice nulla..
> un po quel che fecero gli abitanti dei centri abitati nei pressi di auschwitz, bergen belse, treblinka, etc etc....
> 
> ...


Veramente tutti hanno detto anche troppo rispondendo a post provocatori.

Uno che dice fesserie per il gusto della polemica e di veder crescere una discussione va proprio ignorato. Non compie delitti, che vanno denunciati.


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente tutti hanno detto anche troppo rispondendo a post provocatori.
> 
> Uno che dice fesserie per il gusto della polemica e di veder crescere una discussione va proprio* ignorato*. Non compie delitti, che vanno denunciati.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente tutti hanno detto anche troppo rispondendo a post provocatori.
> 
> Uno che dice fesserie per il gusto della polemica e di veder crescere una discussione va proprio ignorato. Non compie delitti, che vanno denunciati.


Brava, er bollino sulle fesserie o meno dette solo pe fa' polemica o meno, da mo' te lo faccio mettere a te...

senza polemica e con immutata stima...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Brava, er bollino sulle fesserie o meno dette solo pe fa' polemica o meno, da mo' te lo faccio mettere a te...
> 
> senza polemica e con immutata stima...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Naaaa...
Brunilde non si farà agganciare da te...
L'è vecia del mistiero...

Ma decisamente in questo 3d...
Ne hai sparate di cagate eh?

I me do schei.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Naaaa...
> Brunilde non si farà agganciare da te...
> L'è vecia del mistiero...
> 
> ...



Si.. solo in questo thread, vabbè va.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gibì fa un po' di confusione ma è comprensibile,del resto chi glielo fa fare di raccontare storie che non conosce?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma i dettagli non sono così importanti, è il grande schema ad esserlo.



Effettivamente il grande schema nel caso di gibì sono i grandi supermarcati. Avoja eh, e che schemi tra una cassa e l'altra.:carneval: 

Gibì serio eh, ho sempre detto e pensato che tu stai male e spararne una giusta ogni tanto ci sta, ma ultimamente nel tuo caso ne stai a sparà proprio di grosse. E vedi, nonè che ti sto addosso ma è che a parte le poche eccezioni in cui scrivi qualcosa di sensato, proprio non riesco a farti entrare concetti semplici in quei pochi neuroni sballati che ti ritrovi. Sempre serio eh, mica è colpa dei pochi neuroni, no no, è che quei pochi che hai sono talmente concentrati su se stessi da non riuscire a vedere che oltre le cassiere ci sono anche le brande per le spiagge per potersi rilassare e stare scialli. Ogni tanto oltre qualche dente marcio guarda anche il mare.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente il grande schema nel caso di gibì sono i grandi supermarcati. Avoja eh, e che schemi tra una cassa e l'altra.:carneval:
> 
> Gibì serio eh, ho sempre detto e pensato che tu stai male e spararne una giusta ogni tanto ci sta, ma ultimamente nel tuo caso ne stai a sparà proprio di grosse. E vedi, nonè che ti sto addosso ma è che a parte le poche eccezioni in cui scrivi qualcosa di sensato, proprio non riesco a farti entrare concetti semplici in quei pochi neuroni sballati che ti ritrovi. Sempre serio eh, mica è colpa dei pochi neuroni, no no, è che quei pochi che hai sono talmente concentrati su se stessi da non riuscire a vedere che oltre le cassiere ci sono anche le brande per le spiagge per potersi rilassare e stare scialli. Ogni tanto oltre qualche dente marcio guarda anche il mare.


Ma a te frega tanto tanto delle possibili (probabili) corna di Minni o piaccio tanto tanto io? Onesto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a te frega tanto tanto delle possibili (probabili) corna di Minni o piaccio tanto tanto io? Onesto.


Serio? 


Guarda se non ci fossero elementi come te e l'altro disabile di stermy probabilmente alcuni utenti che si tengono situazioni private non avrebbero remore a chiarirci o illuminarci. Purtroppo voi ci siete e lo standard del forum per colpa di pochi eletti come voi  noti per le grande rotture di minchia che sono appunto i rinfacciare in continuazione eventi che non centrano una beata minchia con le dinamiche dei vari Thread. 

Sempre serio eh, nunè che quando tu scherzi o fai battute che credi io non capisca, non rida o sorrida. E' che queste rispetto alle cazzate che spari e le spari grosse, non si bilanciano con le poche cose sensate che scrivi.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Serio?
> 
> 
> Guarda se non ci fossero elementi come te e l'altro disabile di stermy probabilmente alcuni utenti che si tengono situazioni private non avrebbero remore a chiarirci o illuminarci. Purtroppo voi ci siete e lo standard del forum per colpa di pochi eletti come voi  noti per le grande rotture di minchia che sono appunto i rinfacciare in continuazione eventi che non centrano una beata minchia con le dinamiche dei vari Thread.
> ...


Ah! Aspè allora: tu vorresti sapere i cazzi privati di Minni ed invece questo tuo legittimo desiderio viene frustrato dal sottoscritto (e da #nonnostronzo) che maligno com'è la inibisce a morte. Vorresti essere chiarito ed illuminato da Minni dove invece per colpa mia vivi nella più profonda ignoranza. Porca merda.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a te frega tanto tanto delle possibili (probabili) corna di Minni o piaccio tanto tanto io? Onesto.


ma in mezzo secolo di vita vuoi che non abbia un po' di corna e non le abbia pure fatte e chi sa quanti gustosi fatti da comare nascondo dietro il ciuffo?
sì, ma a te che te frega e che c'entra con la paternità:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in mezzo secolo di vita vuoi che non abbia un po' di corna e non le abbia pure fatte e chi sa quanti gustosi fatti da comare nascondo dietro il ciuffo?
> sì, ma a te che te frega e che c'entra con la paternità:singleeye:


Ma quelle a quindici anni mica contano, che sono minchiatelle. Comunque non è che mi frega, è che sono persuaso che se stai qui dall'origine e pure prima è perchè con tutta probabilità ad una certa da sposata te le sei ritrovate. Siccome non è una novità che io la pensi così, e tu lo sai benissimo, non mi ricordo di cosa stavo parlando svariati post fa quando ne ho accennato, scatenando il dinamico duo e, ovviamente, il siculo qui presente che mi ama tanto e che mi dava del probabile infame, nientemeno.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quelle a quindici anni mica contano, che sono minchiatelle. Comunque non è che mi frega, è che sono persuaso che se stai qui dall'origine e pure prima è perchè con tutta probabilità ad una certa da sposata te le sei ritrovate. Siccome non è una novità che io la pensi così, e tu lo sai benissimo, non mi ricordo di cosa stavo parlando svariati post fa quando ne ho accennato, scatenando il dinamico duo e, ovviamente, il siculo qui presente che mi ama tanto e che mi dava del probabile infame, nientemeno.


secondo me l'unica cosa che scateni è la diuresi.
poco male, però invece di sforzarti di capire e sapere i fatti degli altri concentrati sulla tua vita e del perché sei qua tu che sei costretto ad essere vago su tutto ma pronto a punire quelli che in buona fede si esprimono


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah! Aspè allora: tu vorresti sapere i cazzi privati di Minni ed invece questo tuo legittimo desiderio viene frustrato dal sottoscritto (e da #nonnostronzo) che maligno com'è la inibisce a morte. Vorresti essere chiarito ed illuminato da Minni dove invece per colpa mia vivi nella più profonda ignoranza. Porca merda.



Non ho scritto questo, dove ho nominato Minerva? ma sai leggere? dico, sai leggere? Secondo me si, solo che probabilmente devi scendere a palermo e vuoi vedermi gesticolare parlare e bla bla bla.

Se tizio o caio si tengono private certe situazioni e non si sfogano anche per il semplice gusto di farlo la colpa è di stronzi come te, e per stronzi come te questi si tengono tutto dentro. A me personalmente se si sfogano o parlano o bla bla bla puo far piacere solo ed esclusivamente per il gusto del dialogo, per loro invece potrebbe essere anche uno sfogo o comunque si darebbe al forum la giusta importanza rispetto alle bellissime paroline che alcuni rivolgono e che fanno vomitare, però aspè! queste paroline spesso e volentieri sono grammaticalmente precise e compensano per chi è demente come te. Che poi già da tempo te lo scrissi, puoi rivoltarti su persone come me ma appena si affaccia chi scrive meglio di te rimani come un allocco a cercare di rendere ridicola quella persona con sparate ad cazzum /cit HelleSeven


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me l'unica cosa che scateni è la diuresi.
> poco male, però invece di sforzarti di capire e sapere i fatti degli altri concentrati sulla tua vita e del perché sei qua tu che sei costretto ad essere vago su tutto ma pronto a punire quelli che in buona fede si esprimono


Ma tu SEI vaga su tutto. E tu, a modo tuo da cerebroguasta, punisci pure quelli che si esprimono in buona fede, se lo ritieni doveroso in quella tua testa bacata. Hai il coraggio dettato dall'insensatezza scrivendo ste robe. Io non punisco nessuno, casomai scrivo quello che penso ed a volte prendo anche delle posizioni assai e assai scomode, perchè sono intellettualmente onesto. Tu no.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu SEI vaga su tutto. E tu, a modo tuo da cerebroguasta, punisci pure quelli che si esprimono in buona fede, se lo ritieni doveroso in quella tua testa bacata. Hai il coraggio dettato dall'insensatezza scrivendo ste robe. Io non punisco nessuno, casomai scrivo quello che penso ed a volte prendo anche delle posizioni assai e assai scomode, perchè sono intellettualmente onesto. Tu no.


va bene, bravo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene, bravo.


Esattamente.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

ok, ora fate entrare quello che si crede napoleone , veloci che c'è tanto da lavorare in questa gabbia di matti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me l'unica cosa che scateni è la diuresi.
> poco male, però invece di sforzarti di capire e sapere i fatti degli altri concentrati sulla tua vita e del perché sei qua tu che sei costretto ad essere vago su tutto ma pronto a punire quelli che in buona fede si esprimono


In parte avresti anche ragione su jb. Spesso è pronto a punire con durezza e non  è entrato raccontando la storia completa della sua vita. E non è l'unico: ci sono anch'io, ad esempio. Tu pure: a meno che non l'abbia fatto da qualche altra parte di cui non sono a conoscenza.
La tua osservazione mi fa pensare che ai tuoi occhi ( e non solo ai tuoi) chi entra raccontando i dettagli  abbia una sorta di lasciapassare da intoccabile, e che tu gli attribuisca una buonafede a prescindere. 
Tornando alla paternità: questa discussione su eventi ipotetici e paradossali evidenzia ancora una volta come nessuno sia disposto a rassegnarsi al fatto che forse esiste chi la vive diversamente. Ciò che mi sembra ingiustificabile e intollerabile è linea e condotta di vita per qualcun altro.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Io sono voi siete essi sono, concetti puntualmente espressi dall' mda. 

Che va pure bene, mica no, solo che l'andazzo su "io sono voi siete ed essi" sono diventati ( minchia avevo il termine latino sulla punta della lingua mannaggiaaaaaaaaa)  una rottura di cogliones. 

gibì perchè sempre queste puntualizzazioni sicure e sempre carine sulla tua persona?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, ora fate entrare quello che si crede napoleone , veloci che c'è tanto da lavorare in questa gabbia di matti


Sì sì, che tanto la svegliona che si crede Minerva già è sul pezzo da un bel po'.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In parte avresti anche ragione su jb. Spesso è pronto a punire con durezza e non  è entrato raccontando la storia completa della sua vita. E non è l'unico: ci sono anch'io, ad esempio. Tu pure: a meno che non l'abbia fatto da qualche altra parte di cui non sono a conoscenza.
> La tua osservazione mi fa pensare che ai tuoi occhi ( e non solo ai tuoi) chi entra raccontando i dettagli  abbia una sorta di lasciapassare da intoccabile, e che tu gli attribuisca una buonafede a prescindere.
> Tornando alla paternità: questa discussione su eventi ipotetici e paradossali evidenzia ancora una volta come nessuno sia disposto a rassegnarsi al fatto che forse esiste chi la vive diversamente. Ciò che mi sembra ingiustificabile e intollerabile è linea e condotta di vita per qualcun altro.


scusa chiara, con pagine e pagine interessanti vieni a quotare cose che dico su jb?
ne hai ovvia facoltà ma mi perplimi


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In parte avresti anche ragione su jb. Spesso *è pronto a punire* con durezza e non  è entrato raccontando la storia completa della sua vita. E non è l'unico: ci sono anch'io, ad esempio. Tu pure: a meno che non l'abbia fatto da qualche altra parte di cui non sono a conoscenza.
> La tua osservazione mi fa pensare che ai tuoi occhi ( e non solo ai tuoi) chi entra raccontando i dettagli  abbia una sorta di lasciapassare da intoccabile, e che tu gli attribuisca una buonafede a prescindere.
> Tornando alla paternità: questa discussione su eventi ipotetici e paradossali evidenzia ancora una volta come nessuno sia disposto a rassegnarsi al fatto che forse esiste chi la vive diversamente. Ciò che mi sembra ingiustificabile e intollerabile è linea e condotta di vita per qualcun altro.



Posso condividere in parte quello che hai scritto, solo che a parere mio scrivere quello che ho nerettato da a priori a gibì una carica di persona che può, invece lui non può. eventualmente cambierei il punire con "usa termini forti"


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La tua osservazione mi fa pensare che ai tuoi occhi ( e non solo ai tuoi) chi entra raccontando i dettagli  abbia una sorta di lasciapassare da intoccabile, e che tu gli attribuisca una buonafede a prescindere.


Ai suoi sicuramente no. Ovviamente ciascuno si adopera come può, ma Minni dove e quando pensava fosse "giusto" (nel suo cervellino bacato) ha menato eccome, buonafede o meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In parte avresti anche ragione su jb. Spesso è pronto a punire con durezza e non  è entrato raccontando la storia completa della sua vita. E non è l'unico: ci sono anch'io, ad esempio. Tu pure: a meno che non l'abbia fatto da qualche altra parte di cui non sono a conoscenza.
> La tua osservazione mi fa pensare che ai tuoi occhi ( e non solo ai tuoi) chi entra raccontando i dettagli  abbia una sorta di lasciapassare da intoccabile, e che tu gli attribuisca una buonafede a prescindere.
> Tornando alla paternità: questa discussione su eventi ipotetici e paradossali evidenzia ancora una volta come nessuno sia disposto a rassegnarsi al fatto che forse esiste chi la vive diversamente. Ciò che mi sembra ingiustificabile e intollerabile è linea e condotta di vita per qualcun altro.


Anche io rientro tra coloro che non ha raccontato quasi nulla di se :smile: ma non mi sembra debba essere una regola :singleeye: sul discorso di test di paternità ti quoto in pieno, peraltro trovo paradossale che una che ha marito ed amante non sappia cautelarsi nei rapporti sessuali con l'amante :singleeye:quindi ipotizzo che la storia riportata dal giornalista sia sicuramente priva di elementi essenziali quindi incompleta  per valutare e a cascata buona parte delle discussioni sinora fatte mi sembran campate piuttosto in aria  detto ciò buongiorno :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa chiara, con pagine e pagine interessanti vieni a quotare cose che dico su jb?
> ne hai ovvia facoltà ma mi perplimi


Interessanti? E dove, di grazia?
Insulti trasversali di ogni genere per stabilire chi sarebbe un genitore ( biologico o meno) migliore?
Mi esprimo in un momento di tranquillità su un parte marginale del discorso perché non riesco proprio a immedesimarmi nei casi surreali che avete evocato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io rientro tra coloro che non ha raccontato quasi nulla di se :smile: ma non mi sembra debba essere una regola :singleeye: sul discorso di test di paternità ti quoto in pieno, peraltro trovo paradossale che una che ha marito ed amante non sappia cautelarsi nei rapporti sessuali con l'amante :singleeye:quindi ipotizzo che la storia riportata dal giornalista sia sicuramente priva di elementi essenziali quindi incompleta  per valutare e a cascata buona parte delle discussioni sinora fatte mi sembran campate piuttosto in aria  detto ciò buongiorno :smile:


Esattamente. Ci sei anche tu fra gli utenti abbottonati e ti quoto sul resto
Buongiorno


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A*nche io rientro tra coloro che non ha raccontato quasi nulla di se :smile: ma non mi sembra debba essere una regola* :singleeye: sul discorso di test di paternità ti quoto in pieno, peraltro trovo paradossale che una che ha marito ed amante non sappia cautelarsi nei rapporti sessuali con l'amante :singleeye:quindi ipotizzo che la storia riportata dal giornalista sia sicuramente priva di elementi essenziali quindi incompleta  per valutare e a cascata buona parte delle discussioni sinora fatte mi sembran campate piuttosto in aria  detto ciò buongiorno :smile:


chi ha detto questo?
mipare ovvio che il riferimento è a chi gli altri li critica ferocemente senza mettersi in gioco.mi sono spiegata ora ?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha detto questo?
> mipare ovvio che il riferimento è a chi gli altri li critica ferocemente senza mettersi in gioco.mi sono spiegata ora ?



Ti sei spiegata si.

Anche io ho espresso questo rispondendo a gibì.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha detto questo?
> mipare ovvio che il riferimento è a chi gli altri li critica ferocemente senza mettersi in gioco.mi sono spiegata ora ?


Si cara ti sei spiegata :smile: ma onestamente tu non mi sembri una delle più critiche qui dentro :smile:detto inter nos a parte sugli errori grammaticali


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*

*SBOTTONATI

*​


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esattamente. Ci sei anche tu fra gli utenti abbottonati e ti quoto sul resto
> Buongiorno


E la mia è una scelta lo dichiaro tranquillamente  :smile: Ciao Chiara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso condividere in parte quello che hai scritto, solo che a parere mio scrivere quello che ho nerettato da a priori a gibì una carica di persona che può, invece lui non può. eventualmente cambierei il punire con "usa termini forti"


Va bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *SBOTTONATI
> 
> *​


Aspetta i due bottoni della camicetta bastano ?  Ciao siclilianuzzo beddu:bacio::bacio:


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> a quanto mi è dato sapere, anche perchè ho smesso di chiedere,
> loro, fantasticavano di un possibile figlio.
> molto più lui che lei, questo sicuramente,
> in particolare si chiedevano cosa sarebbe stato,
> ...


Letto questo credo mi asterrò vivamente da replicare oltre.Questo post è passato inosservato,mentre io penso che sia di una gravità estrema.E non mi frega un cazzo di quello che penseranno i soliti fresconi e soloni di questo cazzo di posto,a mio parere tua moglie è una delinquente morale,e non ne faccio una questione di cazzi,di prepuzi o di pecorine,e proprio una donna pessima,e a questo punto spider mi sconcerti tu.Puoi anche decidere di vivere accanto ad una troia senza scrupoli,ma decidere di stare accanto ad una delinquente morale è un'altra storia.Ho confuso la tua sensibilità con altro..!Questo è veramente troppo.Da da voltastomaco,buona fortuna.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha detto questo?
> mipare ovvio che il riferimento è a chi gli altri li critica ferocemente senza mettersi in gioco.mi sono spiegata ora ?


Ma tu, esattamente, come ti ci metteresti in gioco? Oppure non critichi gli altri, tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Ma poi, mettersi in gioco? Ma che cazzo è, un forum di mentecatti o il torneo di carambola del centro anziani di Recco? Ma che cazzo stai dicendo Minni, oh?


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

più che altro mollami...
ma perché siamo a parlare di me?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi ha detto questo?
> mipare ovvio che il riferimento è a chi gli altri li critica ferocemente senza mettersi in gioco.mi sono spiegata ora ?


Sì, è vero. Ma per quel che ne sai tu magari jb si mette in gioco in altro modo e magari ad altri utenti sono conosciuti aspetti della sua vita sconosciuti a te. Le modalità e possibità di interagire sul forum hanno piani diversi, immagino.
Ma a parte questo uno che ti pungola e a volte ti tormenta anche pesantemente in pubblico a mio avviso dimostra una considerazione di te piuttosto alta. Poi se sia una fortuna non saprei :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mollami...
> ma perché siamo a parlare di me?


Ti spiace? Perchè? Di me si parla spesso, mica mi lamento. E poi stamattina sei tu che ci sei ritornata sull'argomento.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aspetta i due bottoni della camicetta bastano ?  Ciao siclilianuzzo beddu:bacio::bacio:



:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, è vero. Ma per quel che ne sai tu magari jb si mette in gioco in altro modo e magari ad altri utenti sono conosciuti aspetti della sua vita sconosciuti a te. Le modalità e possibità di interagire sul forum hanno piani diversi, immagino.
> Ma a parte questo uno che ti pungola e a volte ti tormenta anche pesantemente in pubblico a mio avviso dimostra una considerazione di te piuttosto alta. Poi se sia una fortuna non saprei :mrgreen:


ma non possiamo andare oltre per favore?


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Secondo me le discussioni prendono sempre tante du quelle pieghe che poi si perdono di vista le cose realmente importanti.
Qui nessuno è obbligato a mettersi in gioco e a raccontarsi.  Qualcuno è qui per questo. Altri invece son qui per semplice cazzeggio. Ciò che mi lascia davvero disgustato sono gli attacchi personali, la cattiveria e la rabbia a cui certi utenti riescono ad arrivare senza che ci sia un minimo di moderazione.  E mi fa altrettanto disgusto l'apparente indifferenza di altri utenti di fronte a queste cose. Perchè tanto lui è simpatico. O quell'altro è un bravo ragazzo.  O l'altro ancora sa anche scrivere cose interessanti. Se una persona scrive quello che si è letto in questo thread può essere solo molto stronzo. Gli insulti gratuiti..Le minacce...Lo schifo a cui si può arrivare senza provare un minimo di vergogna. Per me restano poi un'etichetta fifficilmente appiccicata alla tal persona.  Indipendentemente da quello che scriverà poi.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me le discussioni prendono sempre tante du quelle pieghe che poi si perdono di vista le cose realmente importanti.
> Qui nessuno è obbligato a mettersi in gioco e a raccontarsi.  Qualcuno è qui per questo. Altri invece son qui per semplice cazzeggio. Ciò che mi lascia davvero disgustato sono gli attacchi personali, la cattiveria e la rabbia a cui certi utenti riescono ad arrivare senza che ci sia un minimo di moderazione.  *E mi fa altrettanto disgusto l'apparente indifferenza di altri utenti di fronte a queste cose.* Perchè tanto lui è simpatico. O quell'altro è un bravo ragazzo.  O l'altro ancora sa anche scrivere cose interessanti. Se una persona scrive quello che si è letto in questo thread può essere solo molto stronzo. Gli insulti gratuiti..Le minacce...Lo schifo a cui si può arrivare senza provare un minimo di vergogna. Per me restano poi un'etichetta fifficilmente appiccicata alla tal persona.  Indipendentemente da quello che scriverà poi.
> 
> Buscopann


finalmente


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me le discussioni prendono sempre tante du quelle pieghe che poi si perdono di vista le cose realmente importanti.
> Qui nessuno è obbligato a mettersi in gioco e a raccontarsi.  Qualcuno è qui per questo. Altri invece son qui per semplice cazzeggio. Ciò che mi lascia davvero disgustato sono gli attacchi personali, la cattiveria e la rabbia a cui certi utenti riescono ad arrivare senza che ci sia un minimo di moderazione.  E mi fa altrettanto disgusto l'apparente indifferenza di altri utenti di fronte a queste cose. Perchè tanto lui è simpatico. O quell'altro è un bravo ragazzo.  O l'altro ancora sa anche scrivere cose interessanti. Se una persona scrive quello che si è letto in questo thread può essere solo molto stronzo. Gli insulti gratuiti..Le minacce...Lo schifo a cui si può arrivare senza provare un minimo di vergogna. Per me restano poi un'etichetta fifficilmente appiccicata alla tal persona.  Indipendentemente da quello che scriverà poi.
> 
> Buscopann



:up: Grande.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non possiamo andare oltre per favore?


Ovvio che sì


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

caspita ... indifferenti, lo siamo stati tutti ... 
mi riferisco in generale ... quante volte non si è letto,
che sono cose, che non ci riguardano e che lo dovrebbero
risolvere tra di loro ... va beh ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me le discussioni prendono sempre tante du quelle pieghe che poi si perdono di vista le cose realmente importanti.
> Qui nessuno è obbligato a mettersi in gioco e a raccontarsi.  Qualcuno è qui per questo. Altri invece son qui per semplice cazzeggio. Ciò che mi lascia davvero disgustato sono gli attacchi personali, la cattiveria e la rabbia a cui certi utenti riescono ad arrivare senza che ci sia un minimo di moderazione.  E mi fa altrettanto disgusto l'apparente indifferenza di altri utenti di fronte a queste cose. Perchè tanto lui è simpatico. O quell'altro è un bravo ragazzo.  O l'altro ancora sa anche scrivere cose interessanti. Se una persona scrive quello che si è letto in questo thread può essere solo molto stronzo. Gli insulti gratuiti..Le minacce...Lo schifo a cui si può arrivare senza provare un minimo di vergogna. Per me restano poi un'etichetta fifficilmente appiccicata alla tal persona.  Indipendentemente da quello che scriverà poi.
> 
> Buscopann


A volta non è indifferenza, è proprio il buonsenso che consiglia vivamente di non intervenire.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me le discussioni prendono sempre tante du quelle pieghe che poi si perdono di vista le cose realmente importanti.
> Qui nessuno è obbligato a mettersi in gioco e a raccontarsi.  Qualcuno è qui per questo. Altri invece son qui per semplice cazzeggio. Ciò che mi lascia davvero disgustato sono gli attacchi personali, la cattiveria e la rabbia a cui certi utenti riescono ad arrivare senza che ci sia un minimo di moderazione.  E mi fa altrettanto disgusto l'apparente indifferenza di altri utenti di fronte a queste cose. Perchè tanto lui è simpatico. O quell'altro è un bravo ragazzo.  O l'altro ancora sa anche scrivere cose interessanti. Se una persona scrive quello che si è letto in questo thread può essere solo molto stronzo. Gli insulti gratuiti..Le minacce...Lo schifo a cui si può arrivare senza provare un minimo di vergogna. Per me restano poi un'etichetta fifficilmente appiccicata alla tal persona.  Indipendentemente da quello che scriverà poi.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma gli insulti e le faide tra Alex e Stermy piuttosto che tra A e B vanno avanti da ANNI. E tu che stai qui da prima di me e che ci sei pure tornato lo sai benissimo. Su. Non è indifferenza, è che non è una novità e a meno di non cacciare gli utenti (cosa peraltro anche provata in passato - e con i risultati che vedi - e che mi trova anche contrario per principio) non è che risolvi. Se poi non ti piacciono certi utenti e le idee o i modi allora, minchia, o uno si fa il suo posto speciale come piace a lui e con la gente che dice lui oppure, visto che è un forum aperto a tutti, se ne ritorna da dove è venuto e buonanotte.


----------



## Zod (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente


L'indifferenza è la risposta migliore. Ognuno si fa conoscere per ciò che scrive. Se una persona infastidisce basta non leggerla più. Inoltre ci sono dei passati su questo forum che pochi conoscono e di cui non frega niente agli altri. 

L'indifferenza è la migliore risposta ai troll, da sempre. L'idea di moderare è una soluzione che porta più svantaggi che vantaggi, da sempre.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'indifferenza è la risposta migliore. Ognuno si fa conoscere per ciò che scrive. Se una persona infastidisce basta non leggerla più. Inoltre ci sono dei passati su questo forum che pochi conoscono e di cui non frega niente agli altri.
> 
> L'indifferenza è la migliore risposta ai troll, da sempre. L'idea di moderare è una soluzione che porta più svantaggi che vantaggi, da sempre.


hai ragionissima.
a volte però c'è una sorta di divertimento che è un'altra cosa


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A volta non è indifferenza, è proprio il buonsenso che consiglia vivamente di non intervenire.



E a volte il buonsenso c'è per quella perdita di fanciullezza per una trovata maturità che non porta a nulla di buono. E anche no. 

Come in questo caso ad esempio, potevo starmi muto, ma ho preferito scrivere.


----------



## Zod (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me le discussioni prendono sempre tante du quelle pieghe che poi si perdono di vista le cose realmente importanti.
> Qui nessuno è obbligato a mettersi in gioco e a raccontarsi.  Qualcuno è qui per questo. Altri invece son qui per semplice cazzeggio. Ciò che mi lascia davvero disgustato sono gli attacchi personali, la cattiveria e la rabbia a cui certi utenti riescono ad arrivare senza che ci sia un minimo di moderazione.  E mi fa altrettanto disgusto l'apparente indifferenza di altri utenti di fronte a queste cose. Perchè tanto lui è simpatico. O quell'altro è un bravo ragazzo.  O l'altro ancora sa anche scrivere cose interessanti. Se una persona scrive quello che si è letto in questo thread può essere solo molto stronzo. Gli insulti gratuiti..Le minacce...Lo schifo a cui si può arrivare senza provare un minimo di vergogna. Per me restano poi un'etichetta fifficilmente appiccicata alla tal persona.  Indipendentemente da quello che scriverà poi.
> 
> Buscopann


Consentimi di farti notare che hai recentemente aperto e chiuso un thread contenente un solo post dove mandi a cagare un altro utente. Per chi come me non conosce i pregressi, sei in palese contraddizione, anzi forse lo sei anche per chi conosce i pregressi.


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Brava, er bollino sulle fesserie o meno dette solo pe fa' polemica o meno, da mo' te lo faccio mettere a te...
> 
> senza polemica e con immutata stima...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



guarda Stermy quello che non torna di tutti i discorsi che hai fatto, compreso il fatto di essere un padre attento ed amorevole che cerca di instillare nella prole quello di buono che ha, è che a leggerti secondo te ad un certo punto, una volta scoperto che la prole non è tua, automaticamente tutta l'educazione e la formazione etc. data ad essa va ad annullarsi soffocata dal desiderio di rivalsa e vendetta contro la madre, quasi che il figlio fosse partecipe consapevolmente di un complotto ordito nei tuoi confronti
invece è verosimile supporre che, una volta che ci si è ripigliati dallo shock iniziale, si riconosca nell'essere che si è contribuito largamente a crescere, tutto quello che siamo e siamo stati, ovvero una parte importantissima della nostra vita, che poi è quello che rimane e che continua
secondo me:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E a volte il buonsenso c'è per quella perdita di fanciullezza per una trovata maturità che non porta a nulla di buono. E anche no.
> 
> Come in questo caso ad esempio, potevo starmi muto, ma ho preferito scrivere.


No, hai fatto bene a scrivere.
Ma a mio parere indignarsi per le vicende e cose scritte a cui fa riferimento buscopann non serve a nulla, non qui almeno. 
Esempi alla mano: cosa otterrei gridando tutto il mio ribrezzo a certi atteggiamenti e affermazioni? Pensaci bene e poi mi dirai se non ho ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragionissima.
> a volte però c'è una sorta di divertimento che è un'altra cosa


Ma Gesù d'amore acceso, e cazzo sono DIECI ANNI MINIMO che stai sopra sto forum tra una delle sue varie incarnazioni e l'altra, e ANCORA ti lamenti?! Ma sei scema in tutto?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Consentimi di farti notare che hai recentemente aperto e chiuso un thread contenente un solo post dove mandi a cagare un altro utente. Per chi come me non conosce i pregressi, sei in palese contraddizione, anzi forse lo sei anche per chi conosce i pregressi.



Sono in linea di massima d'accordo con te, se però andiamo a cercare il pelo nell'uovo direi che sei OT rispetto alla questione del 3D, come la mettiamo? 

Cioè andare o meno a scrivere in una certa maniera, pesante offensiva oppure OT, e bla bla rientra sempre nelle dinamiche imperfette e a volte perfette appunto di uno scambio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, hai fatto bene a scrivere.
> Ma a mio parere indignarsi per le vicende e cose scritte a cui fa riferimento buscopann non serve a nulla, non qui almeno.
> Esempi alla mano: cosa otterrei gridando tutto il mio ribrezzo a certi atteggiamenti e affermazioni? Pensaci bene e poi mi dirai se non ho ragione.



Hai ragione.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda Stermy quello che non torna di tutti i discorsi che hai fatto, compreso il fatto di essere un padre attento ed amorevole che cerca di instillare nella prole quello di buono che ha, è che a leggerti secondo te ad un certo punto, una volta scoperto che la prole non è tua, automaticamente tutta l'educazione e la formazione etc. data ad essa va ad annullarsi soffocata dal desiderio di rivalsa e vendetta contro la madre, quasi che il figlio fosse partecipe consapevolmente di un complotto ordito nei tuoi confronti
> invece è verosimile supporre che, una volta che ci si è ripigliati dallo shock iniziale, si riconosca nell'essere che si è contribuito largamente a crescere, tutto quello che siamo e siamo stati, *ovvero una parte importantissima della nostra vita, che poi è quello che rimane e che continua*
> secondo me:singleeye:


ottimo ritorno in tema


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda Stermy quello che non torna di tutti i discorsi che hai fatto, compreso il fatto di essere un padre attento ed amorevole che cerca di instillare nella prole quello di buono che ha, è che a leggerti secondo te ad un certo punto, una volta scoperto che la prole non è tua, automaticamente tutta l'educazione e la formazione etc. data ad essa va ad annullarsi soffocata dal desiderio di rivalsa e vendetta contro la madre, quasi che il figlio fosse partecipe consapevolmente di un complotto ordito nei tuoi confronti
> invece è verosimile supporre che, una volta che ci si è ripigliati dallo shock iniziale, si riconosca nell'essere che si è contribuito largamente a crescere, tutto quello che siamo e siamo stati, ovvero una parte importantissima della nostra vita, che poi è quello che rimane e che continua
> secondo me:singleeye:


Anche secondo me. 

Quasi quasi non capisco se sei OT


----------



## Zod (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono in linea di massima d'accordo con te, se però andiamo a cercare il pelo nell'uovo direi che sei OT rispetto alla questione del 3D, come la mettiamo?
> 
> Cioè andare o meno a scrivere in una certa maniera, pesante offensiva oppure OT, e bla bla rientra sempre nelle dinamiche imperfette e a volte perfette appunto di uno scambio.


Il tema del thread è stato trattato:

- abbiamo stermy che sfankula un figlio se scopre che non è suo
- abbiamo fantastica per la quale la paternità è solo uno schizzo di sperma
- abbiamo Chiara in posizione intermedia che per non sbagliare sceglie di non sapere

e in mezzo tutto il resto delle sfumature.


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottimo ritorno in tema





Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> Quasi quasi non capisco se sei OT


in verità + o - glielo avevo già scritto, ma lui mi ha saltata perchè non sa che rispondere
secondo me ha il timore di riconoscere SUO figlio nel figlio "bastardo", con conseguente crollo delle sue granitiche certezze
sempre parlando in generale e non andando sul personale


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tema del thread è stato trattato:
> 
> - abbiamo stermy che sfankula un figlio se scopre che non è suo
> - abbiamo fantastica per la quale la paternità è solo uno schizzo di sperma
> ...



opcorn:  :sicrevedo.... prevedo.. fulmini e saette.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> in verità + o - glielo avevo già scritto, ma lui mi ha saltata perchè non sa che rispondere
> secondo me ha il timore di riconoscere SUO figlio nel figlio "bastardo", con conseguente crollo delle sue granitiche certezze
> sempre parlando in generale e non andando sul personale



in effetti


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Consentimi di farti notare che hai recentemente aperto e chiuso un thread contenente un solo post dove mandi a cagare un altro utente. Per chi come me non conosce i pregressi, sei in palese contraddizione, anzi forse lo sei anche per chi conosce i pregressi.


Tu sei un fenomeno. A volte scrivi solo per allenare i tendini delle dita.
ma come fai a fare certi esempi? Quel thread era chiaramente uno scherzo i risposta ai thread di Lui che solo tu puoi non aver capito sebbene fosse pieno di faccine. Ma che te lo dico a fare. Non so nemmeno perché ti rispondo.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> in verità + o - glielo avevo già scritto, ma lui mi ha saltata perchè non sa che rispondere
> secondo me ha il timore di riconoscere SUO figlio nel figlio "bastardo", con conseguente crollo delle sue granitiche certezze
> sempre parlando in generale e non andando sul personale



Ciao

non è che si morde poi così tanto, con certe "verità", 
se si riconosce il legame affettivo ... 


sienne


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che si morde poi così tanto, con certe "verità",
> *se si riconosce il legame affettivo ... *
> ...



ma a stermy si fa prima a metterglielo in culo che in testa


----------



## Zod (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu sei un fenomeno. A volte scrivi solo per allenare i tendini delle dita.
> ma come fai a fare certi esempi? Quel thread era chiaramente uno scherzo i risposta ai thread di Lui che solo tu puoi non aver capito sebbene fosse pieno di faccine. Ma che te lo dico a fare. Non so nemmeno perché ti rispondo.
> 
> Buscopann


Caspita, mi offendi così, dove sono i moderatori?


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma gli insulti e le faide tra Alex e Stermy piuttosto che tra A e B vanno avanti da ANNI. E tu che stai qui da prima di me e che ci sei pure tornato lo sai benissimo. Su. Non è indifferenza, è che non è una novità e a meno di non cacciare gli utenti (cosa peraltro anche provata in passato - e con i risultati che vedi - e che mi trova anche contrario per principio) non è che risolvi. Se poi non ti piacciono certi utenti e le idee o i modi allora, minchia, o uno si fa il suo posto speciale come piace a lui e con la gente che dice lui oppure, visto che è un forum aperto a tutti, se ne ritorna da dove è venuto e buonanotte.


Innanzitutto da certi comportamenti non sei esente nemmeno tu.
In secondo luogo io sono favorevolissimo all'esclusione di taluni utenti. Soprattutto se sono recidivi. Altrimenti in Italia apriamo tutte le carceri, liberiamo cani e porci e se non ci va bene possiamo sempre andare in Francia.
Ad ogni modo ho detto la mia. Che come tutte quelle degli altri conta meno di zero.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma a stermy si fa prima a metterglielo in culo che in testa


Sono basito da tanta volgarità, abbasso l'indifferenza, viva i forconi.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2014)

busco, padre novello...la paternità ti ha cambiato?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma a stermy si fa prima a metterglielo in culo che in testa



Ti Amo. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono basito da tanta volgarità, abbasso l'indifferenza, viva i forconi.


ma è un modo di dire circa la testardaggine insensata...ogni tanto viene rivolto anche a me


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Che poi. Tutti dei braveheart con la tastiera sotto le mani. Poi li incontri dal vivo e ti chiedono il permesso pure per pisciare.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Innanzitutto da certi comportamenti non sei esente nemmeno tu.
> In secondo luogo io sono favorevolissimo all'esclusione di taluni utenti. Soprattutto se sono recidivi. Altrimenti in Italia apriamo tutte le carceri, liberiamo cani e porci e se non ci va bene possiamo sempre andare in Francia.
> Ad ogni modo ho detto la mia. Che come tutte quelle degli altri conta meno di zero.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma questo è un forum, non è uno Stato. Non c'è jus soli, qui. E siccome qui le regole sono queste e non il codice penale temo che se ad uno non sta bene fa prima ad andarsene lui che non a tentare di far cacciare qualcun altro che non gli sta tanto simpatico, magari fomentando altro utentame che da solo non ci arriva. Perchè poi finisce che siamo al punto che c'è gente che, ripeto, dopo anni sta ancora qua a lamentarsi. Parlo in generale, ovviamente. Poi da cosa sono o non sono esente lo so benissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è un modo di dire circa la testardaggine insensata...ogni tanto viene rivolto anche a me



Ma nella realtà? 


Si capisce che sto parodiando mister X?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che poi. Tutti dei braveheart con la tastiera sotto le mani. Poi li incontri dal vivo e ti chiedono il permesso pure per pisciare.
> 
> Buscopann



sulle maniglie della macchine.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> busco, padre novello...la paternità ti ha cambiato?


Credo di avere meno rabbia rispetto all'epoca testosteronica. 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che poi. Tutti dei braveheart con la tastiera sotto le mani. Poi li incontri dal vivo e ti chiedono il permesso pure per pisciare.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma chi? E poi che ti frega? Vorresti andare a trovare tutti quelli che ti stanno un po' sul cazzo per vedere se finisce che ti pisciano pure in faccia? E allora? Cosa t'importa?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo è un forum, non è uno Stato. Non c'è jus soli, qui. E siccome qui le regole sono queste e non il codice penale temo che se ad uno non sta bene fa prima ad andarsene lui che non a tentare di far cacciare qualcun altro che non gli sta tanto simpatico, magari fomentando altro utentame che da solo non ci arriva. Perchè poi finisce che siamo al punto che c'è gente che, ripeto, dopo anni sta ancora qua a lamentarsi. Parlo in generale, ovviamente. *Poi da cosa sono o non sono esente lo so benissimo.*


Non è per starti addosso e stavolta sono serio. Ma tu a parere mio con tutti i pregi o convinzioni che ti dai da solo hai veramente qualche problemino. E non è per punirti ( chiara :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl che te lo scrivo, solo per fartelo notare.


----------



## free (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma nella realtà?
> 
> 
> Si capisce che sto parodiando mister X?



sì, è un modo di dire usatissimo, quando si esaspera l'interlocutore quello ti dice appunto che a te si fa prima a mettertelo in culo etc....poi ovviamente dipende anche dal grado di raffinatezza dell'interlocutore

sì, si capisce


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è per starti addosso e stavolta sono serio. Ma tu a parere mio con tutti i pregi o convinzioni che ti dai da solo hai veramente qualche problemino. E non è per punirti ( chiara :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl che te lo scrivo, solo per fartelo notare.


Meno male che hai specificato che non è per starmi addosso e che sei addirittura serio.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo è un forum, non è uno Stato. Non c'è jus soli, qui. E siccome qui le regole sono queste e non il codice penale temo che se ad uno non sta bene fa prima ad andarsene lui che non a tentare di far cacciare qualcun altro che non gli sta tanto simpatico, magari fomentando altro utentame che da solo non ci arriva. Perchè poi finisce che siamo al punto che c'è gente che, ripeto, dopo anni sta ancora qua a lamentarsi. Parlo in generale, ovviamente. Poi da cosa sono o non sono esente lo so benissimo.


Un Forum è un luogo virtuale pubblico. E come tutti i luoghi pubblici è moderato. Se certe cose non vengono adeguatamente moderate c'è un problema. A meno che molti non vogliano un posto dove si possono dire le peggio cose senza problemi. In questo caso certo che me ne andrò. Ma voglio ancora sperare che non sia così

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno male che hai specificato che non è per starmi addosso e che sei addirittura serio.



Guarda che lo ero davvero, se tu leggi i post che stanno dietro speso e volentieri a parte i vari eh? #nonnostronzofgigli............ noterai che spesso fai delle asserzioni sulla tua persona che nel continuare nel tempo a scrivere sembra quasi che tu voglia convincerti di ciò che scrivi di essere o di sapere, e sono delle asserzioni totalmente a senso unico, senza via d'uscita.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un Forum è un luogo virtuale pubblico. E come tutti i luoghi pubblici è moderato. Se certe cose non vengono adeguatamente moderate c'è un problema. A meno che molti non vogliano un posto dove si possono dire le peggio cose senza problemi. In questo caso certo che me ne andrò. Ma voglio ancora sperare che non sia così
> 
> Buscopann


Non mi risulta che tutti i luoghi pubblici virtuali o meno siano moderati. Qui c'è un sistema di automoderazione criticabile quanto vuoi ma per larga parte approvato dall'utenza che addirittura non vuol che cambi, come èstato ribadito in occasione del cambio di gestione. Aggiungo che a questo sistema si è giunti dopo anni ed anni di scazzi in tal senso. Siccome pare funzionare, qui vogliono che rimanga così. Per il resto ognuno decide come meglio rapportarcisi.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che lo ero davvero, se tu leggi i post che stanno dietro speso e volentieri a parte i vari eh? #nonnostronzofgigli............ noterai che spesso fai delle asserzioni sulla tua persona che nel continuare nel tempo a scrivere sembra quasi che tu voglia convincerti di ciò che scrivi di essere o di sapere, e sono delle asserzioni totalmente a senso unico, senza via d'uscita.


E quindi cosa non ti piace delle asserzioni (...) che farei sulla mia persona?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi cosa non ti piace delle asserzioni (...) che farei sulla mia persona?



Non è solo il discorso delle asserzioni sulla tua persona, è tutto il complesso di asserzioni senza possibilità di replica, riesci a capire? Cioè riesco a spiegarmi? 

Non è, che, ripeto, non sorrido o non rido alle tue battute o che tu, non dica a volte cose giuste, ma oltre la forma delle virgole ( che non sono in grado di giudicare io) rimane una forma che a me personalmente da fastidio. Ma nulla di che no? Ognuno dice la propria, a volte basterebbe dare seriamente ascolto anche a chi ti sta sul cazzo e ritieni non sia alla propria altezza, che già questa ultima asserzione la dice tutta su quello che potrebbero essere i nostri dialoghi.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tema del thread è stato trattato:
> 
> - abbiamo stermy che sfankula un figlio se scopre che non è suo
> - abbiamo fantastica per la quale la paternità è solo uno schizzo di sperma
> ...


Ma direi più che altro che non abbiamo elementi validi per approfondire la discussione se non parlarne per principi personali che riteniamo inviolabili ma che alla luce di fatti concreti e che ci riguardassero probabilmente ci farebbero agire in  mille mila  sfumature diverse :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti Amo. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non era JB? :singleeye:


----------



## @lex (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' er risultato e' che te volevano spara' a riprova di quanti amici te vai facendo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma buffone pagliaccio dov'è il tuo indirizzo che il mio te l'ho dato? aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
a chiacchiere sei uno coerente.......quando c'è da tirare fuori le palle sei un coniglio qualsiasi. uno dei soliti patetici che si riempiono la bocca di parole e a fatti si cacano sotto....
che delusione


----------



## @lex (5 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, è vero. Ma per quel che ne sai tu magari jb si mette in gioco in altro modo e magari ad altri utenti sono conosciuti aspetti della sua vita sconosciuti a te. Le modalità e possibità di interagire sul forum hanno piani diversi, immagino.
> Ma a parte questo uno che ti pungola e a volte ti tormenta anche pesantemente in pubblico a mio avviso dimostra una considerazione di te piuttosto alta. Poi se sia una fortuna non saprei :mrgreen:


ecco la risposta alla domanda di minerva. non criticare jb Minerva, che si sente in pvt con la Matraini. sappiamo perché il mortodifiga si sbottona in altre sedi: lui è qui per beccare figa che non ha mai beccato e prova a "mettersi in gioco" per provare ad averne.
Roba patetica insomma.
Diciamo pure che la moglie che lo cornifica a nastro è il motivo per cui è qui


----------



## @lex (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che poi. Tutti dei braveheart con la tastiera sotto le mani. Poi li incontri dal vivo e ti chiedono il permesso pure per pisciare.
> 
> Buscopann


e a chi9 ti riferisci scusa? no, perché io e te ci siamo incontrati. e non mi sembra abbia chiesto nessun permesso. se non ti riferisci a me allora ignora questo post. in ogni caso tutti dei braveheart dietro ad un monitor senza fare mai nomi


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma buffone pagliaccio dov'è il tuo indirizzo che il mio te l'ho dato? aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
> a chiacchiere sei uno coerente.......quando c'è da tirare fuori le palle sei un coniglio qualsiasi. uno dei soliti patetici che si riempiono la bocca di parole e a fatti si cacano sotto....
> *che delusione*



Lo trovi strano?


----------



## @lex (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo trovi strano?


no. e infatti è l'unica frase seguita dalle faccine


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> no. e infatti è l'unica frase seguita dalle faccine



Io con chi si diverte a provocare evito di battibeccare.

Stermy secondo me si diverte.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era JB? :singleeye:



"Era", verbo imperfetto, terza persona femminile, singolare, modo indicativo, tempo presente.

Comunque, "è". :singleeye: (Minchia come sto male, di capoccia).


----------



## @lex (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io con chi si diverte a provocare evito di battibeccare.
> 
> Stermy secondo me si diverte.


anche io ad insultarlo perché so per certo che da fastidio pure a lui anche se ossessivamente e istericamente fa di tutto per fare vedere il contrario


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ecco la risposta alla domanda di minerva. non criticare jb Minerva, che si sente in pvt con la Matraini. sappiamo perché il mortodifiga si sbottona in altre sedi: lui è qui per beccare figa che non ha mai beccato e prova a "mettersi in gioco" per provare ad averne.
> Roba patetica insomma.
> Diciamo pure che la moglie che lo cornifica a nastro è il motivo per cui è qui



Anche tu però non scherzi!

Che ne sai tu di JB e se scrive in pvt?  Saranno affari suoi o no?


----------



## @lex (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche tu però non scherzi!
> 
> Che ne sai tu di JB e se scrive in pvt?  Saranno affari suoi o no?


esattamente quanto ne sa lui se minerva o io siamo qui per un tradimento. sono affari suoi se non viene PER PRIMO a cagare la minchia a persone che sono meglio di lui inventandosi cose e spacciandole per vere. e per inciso lui è una merda in generale e in particolare perchè ad ogni post insulta minerva in maniera gratutita. e non solo lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> "Era", verbo imperfetto, terza persona femminile, singolare, modo indicativo, tempo presente.
> 
> Comunque, "è". :singleeye: (Minchia come sto male, di capoccia).


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Molto


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> esattamente quanto ne sa lui se minerva o io siamo qui per un tradimento. sono affari suoi se non viene PER PRIMO a cagare la minchia a persone che sono meglio di lui inventandosi cose e spacciandole per vere. e per inciso lui è una merda in generale e in particolare perchè ad ogni post insulta minerva in maniera gratutita. e non solo lei.



Allora datemi l'oscar  dell'idiozia, io ho sempe pensato fosse amico di Minerva e scherzassero, quello a cui ti riferisci se è recente me lo sono persa, è impossibile leggere tutto.

Ho solo letto che qualche volta le ha dato della vecchia, essendo io sicuramente la più vecchia del forum ho sorriso e pensato al solito sbruffone.

Anche a me ha dato della benestante, benestante de che??? Con il marito pure a carico ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> anche io ad insultarlo perché so per certo che da fastidio pure a lui anche se ossessivamente e istericamente fa di tutto per fare vedere il contrario


ahahahah
ma figurate quanto materiale me po' vomita' na' merda fallita come te....:rotfl:
e' a te che te rode er culo perche' a me e' tutto a posto ed a te invece nun se sarva un cazzo...:rotfl:

ricapitoliamo:

1)cocainomane;

2)morto de fame che e' ritornato a vive nella stanzetta de regazzino in casa popolare da mammina co' la sorellina pure lei sfankulata dar marito e coi suoi pupetti;

3)grand'uomo sfankulato dalla mugliera;

4)mugliera raccattata chissa' dove, co' parenti che lo volevano spara';

5)se spupazza na' fija de n'artro perche' manco e' stato bono ad ingravida' la mugliera;

6)se mette a minaccia' come un kazzone a uno che se je gira er cazzo je fa' revoca' pure l'adozione;

alla faccia der cazzo, che curriculum invidiabbbile....

ma suicidate, fallito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora datemi l'oscar  dell'idiozia, io ho sempe pensato fosse amico di Minerva e scherzassero, quello a cui ti riferisci se è recente me lo sono persa, è impossibile leggere tutto.
> 
> Ho solo letto che qualche volta le ha dato della vecchia, essendo io sicuramente la più vecchia del forum ho sorriso e pensato al solito sbruffone.
> 
> Anche a me ha dato della benestante, benestante de che??? Con il marito pure a carico ahahah


Ebbè se eri povera il marito a carico mica ce l'avevi, no? Poi dipende da cosa intendi tu con benestante. Se intendi percepire tra pensione e rendite assortite più o meno quello che prende il simpatico e sempre ottimo Moretti, bè buongiorno che non lo sei. Se hai una buona pensione e qualche immobile che ti fa campare senza pensieri, bè, lo sei. Comunque. Io spesso scherzo con Minni. E lei spesso fa lo stesso con me, ma questo non vuol dire che non possa accartocciarla quando lo ritengo opportuno e che lei provi a fare altrettanto con me. Francamente non ci trovo mica nulla di strano, non è che dobbiamo per forza andare d'amore e d'accordo o che. Che poi mi vengano fatti appunti su come tratto Minni da un palese cerebroguasto che è noto per minacce, insulti e ricatti, dentro e fuori dal forum, e realmente paradossale.


EDIT: scusate, dimenticavo gli auguri di morte, cancro a figli e parenti, sputi sulle tombe ed i reiterati inviti a menare le mani presso qualche indirizzo e civico della Milan ben (o meno ben, chissà). Belle storie.


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè se eri povera il marito a carico mica ce l'avevi, no? Poi dipende da cosa intendi tu con benestante. Se intendi percepire tra pensione e rendite assortite più o meno quello che prende il simpatico e sempre ottimo Moretti, bè buongiorno che non lo sei. Se hai una buona pensione e qualche immobile che ti fa campare senza pensieri, bè, lo sei. Comunque. Io spesso scherzo con Minni. E lei spesso fa lo stesso con me, ma questo non vuol dire che non possa accartocciarla quando lo ritengo opportuno e che lei provi a fare altrettanto con me. Francamente non ci trovo mica nulla di strano, non è che dobbiamo per forza andare d'amore e d'accordo o che. Che poi mi vengano fatti appunti su come tratto Minni da un palese cerebroguasto che è noto per minacce, insulti e ricatti, dentro e fuori dal forum, e realmente paradossale.



Moratti?

Non scherziamo dai!

Io non ho rendite da immobili, anzi, solo spese.

Sullo scherzare si può fare, se poi lo si fa senza offendere è l'ideale. Però davvero ho sempre pensato che tu con Minerva 'culo&camicia'.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè se eri povera il marito a carico mica ce l'avevi, no? Poi dipende da cosa intendi tu con benestante. Se intendi percepire tra pensione e rendite assortite più o meno quello che prende il simpatico e sempre ottimo Moretti, bè buongiorno che non lo sei. Se hai una buona pensione e qualche immobile che ti fa campare senza pensieri, bè, lo sei. Comunque. Io spesso scherzo con Minni. E lei spesso fa lo stesso con me, ma questo non vuol dire che non possa accartocciarla quando lo ritengo opportuno e che lei provi a fare altrettanto con me. Francamente non ci trovo mica nulla di strano, non è che dobbiamo per forza andare d'amore e d'accordo o che. Che poi mi vengano fatti appunti su come tratto Minni da un palese cerebroguasto che è noto per minacce, insulti e ricatti, dentro e fuori dal forum, e realmente paradossale.


Prima o poi er cujun' fara' na' brutta fine,....

gia' s'e' scansato er socero che lo voleva spara'...

nun te po' anna' sempre de culo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Moratti?
> 
> Non scherziamo dai!
> 
> ...


Ma se li immobili li hai, tesoro, meglio per te, no? Su Moratti ovviamente iperbolavo. Sul culo e camicia con Minni, temo di no. Ripeto, a volte mi fa pure ridere, solo che Minni non penso sia realmente culo e camicia con nessuno, e se per quello neanch'io.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma buffone pagliaccio dov'è il tuo indirizzo che il mio te l'ho dato? aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
> a chiacchiere sei uno coerente.......quando c'è da tirare fuori le palle sei un coniglio qualsiasi. uno dei soliti patetici che si riempiono la bocca di parole e a fatti si cacano sotto....
> che delusione


sto ancora ad aspetta' er tuo nome e cognome, fallito....

ad occhio e croce dal 2006...

cosi' manco famo stanca' quelli della PolPost...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sto ancora ad aspetta' er tuo nome e cognome, fallito....
> 
> ad occhio e croce dal 2006...
> 
> ...


hai rotto il cazzo.
vai a fare in culo.
deficente.
ma glielo voi dà stò cazzo d'indirizzo????
cagasotto


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai rotto il cazzo.
> vai a fare in culo.
> deficente.
> ma glielo voi dà stò cazzo d'indirizzo????
> cagasotto


ha parlato quello coi cojoni cosi' grossi che la mugliera ce gioca a boowling...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma hai gia' fatto er test der DNA a quelli che t'ha gia' dato, cornutone?...

dai na controllata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ha parlato quello coi cojoni cosi' grossi che la mugliera che gioca a boowling...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


tranquillo tutto a posto.
pensa alla pensione..e alla baracca che te ritrovi...
non vorrei che quella mignotta dè tu mojie se mettesse d'accordo cor vicino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me le discussioni prendono sempre tante du quelle pieghe che poi si perdono di vista le cose realmente importanti.
> Qui nessuno è obbligato a mettersi in gioco e a raccontarsi.  Qualcuno è qui per questo. Altri invece son qui per semplice cazzeggio. Ciò che mi lascia davvero disgustato sono gli attacchi personali, la cattiveria e la rabbia a cui certi utenti riescono ad arrivare senza che ci sia un minimo di moderazione.  E mi fa altrettanto disgusto l'apparente indifferenza di altri utenti di fronte a queste cose. Perchè tanto lui è simpatico. O quell'altro è un bravo ragazzo.  O l'altro ancora sa anche scrivere cose interessanti. Se una persona scrive quello che si è letto in questo thread può essere solo molto stronzo. Gli insulti gratuiti..Le minacce...Lo schifo a cui si può arrivare senza provare un minimo di vergogna. Per me restano poi un'etichetta fifficilmente appiccicata alla tal persona.  Indipendentemente da quello che scriverà poi.
> 
> Buscopann


quoto ma... non parlo di questo 3d, ma ogni tanto uno scazzo ci può scappare, una parola di troppo. fifficilmente però è belliffimo:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tranquillo tutto a posto.
> pensa alla pensione..e alla baracca che te ritrovi...
> non vorrei che quella mignotta dè tu mojie se mettesse d'accordo cor vicino.


parli di quel mignottone conclamato de muglieret e te confondi sempre, com'estufatt'?...

oramai le corna e l'alcol t'hanno squajato la neuro e la zoccola e' destinata a farte pure da badante se nun te rinchiude in un ospizio a carico della Caritas...

che bella vita demmerda, come se fa a nun esse invidiosssi?..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> parli di quel mignottone conclamato de muglieret e te confondi sempre, com'estufatt'?...
> 
> oramai le corna e l'alcol t'hanno squajato la neuro e la zoccola e' destinata a farte pure da badante se nun te rinchiude in un ospizio a carico della Caritas...
> 
> ...


ma se lo sanno pure i porci, che quella mignotta di tua moglie, 
ti avrebbe scambiato per quattro mura in periferia...
tanto valevi
ovvio se scopava... er vicino di casa.

secondo me non vede l'ora che mori...
poi fai te.


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> A proposito di frate Mendel e gruppi sanguigni.
> dovetti andare a prelevare in ospedale un po di analisi del sangue della famiglia tebana.
> Mentre tornavo scartabellaio tra gli esami e feci una scoperta.
> Arrivata a casa con un sorriso stellare e tutta felice dissi.
> ...


Da questi gruppi sanguigni non si può affatto stabilire che sei stata adottata 

Se vuoi, ti faccio anche la spiega genetica, non è difficile


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Da questi gruppi sanguigni non si può affatto stabilire che sei stata adottata
> 
> Se vuoi, ti faccio anche la spiega genetica, non è difficile


buona sera signora, la feci anche io la spiega. Tutto a posto? Io balada.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma se lo sanno pure i porci, che quella mignotta di tua moglie,
> ti avrebbe scambiato per quattro mura in periferia...
> tanto valevi
> ovvio se scopava... er vicino di casa.
> ...


bravo mo' vai a nanna che te sei agitato troppo a rimugina' sulle corna e le inkulate che te rifila la zoccolona con cui mo ce dormirai pure appresso...ma come cazzo se fa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che grand'uomo....sei proprio un modello da invidiare...

'notte cara....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Aprile 2014)

Ma Stermy e Spider... Non vi siete ancora rotti?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buona sera signora, la feci anche io la spiega. Tutto a posto? Io balada.


Anche io


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buona sera signora, la feci anche io la spiega. Tutto a posto? Io balada.


Che figata risponderti facendo lo slalom tra gli insulti di questi due test... osteronici qui sopra 

Hai ancora la febbre?
(grazie per avermi avvisata, mi risparmio la spiega )


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Stermy e Spider... Non vi siete ancora rotti?


Se spaider nun me ricorda nelle sue preghiere da cornutone la sera, nun s'addorme come un pupetto...

lo sai, no?


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo mo' vai a nanna che te sei agitato troppo a rimugina' sulle corna e le inkulate che te rifila la zoccolona con cui mo ce dormirai pure appresso...ma come cazzo se fa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


a durmi,
 ce vai te...che c'hai la prostata infiammata,
 nonnetto.
tante faccine, tante cazzatine.
non fai ridere nessuno, inutile che incoraggi.
ma il viagra lo prendi?
o quella santa Mignotta di tua moglie deve aspetta che mori?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Che figata risponderti facendo lo slalom tra gli insulti di questi due test... osteronici qui sopra
> 
> Hai ancora la febbre?
> (grazie per avermi avvisata, mi risparmio la spiega )


37.6/8 da ieri, fisso. Bastardissima, non posso nemmeno prendere il paracetamolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io


mal di gola raffreddore dolori dappertutto?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 37.6/8 da ieri, fisso. Bastardissima, non posso nemmeno prendere il paracetamolo.


Perchè? Io sono zero negativo, comunque. Poi non dite che non vi dico mai niente.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Che figata risponderti facendo lo slalom tra gli insulti di questi due test... osteronici qui sopra
> 
> Hai ancora la febbre?
> (grazie per avermi avvisata, mi risparmio la spiega )


Ma guarda che il rotto in culo de Alex e pure de Spaider dicheno che se divertono ad insulta' a me...

tu mo' je credi co' tutte le inkulate che se so' pijati e se pijano che ce serveno le ferie p'elencarle tutte?...

io nun je credo, ma faccio finta che se diverteno oseno' nun me diverto io...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Stermy e Spider... Non vi siete ancora rotti?


ciao Clemmy


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mal di gola raffreddore dolori dappertutto?


No mal di pancino


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Io sono zero negativo, comunque. Poi non dite che non vi dico mai niente.


sotto i 38 fa passare solo il mal di testa. Vado di aspirine


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 37.6/8 da ieri, fisso. Bastardissima, non posso nemmeno prendere il paracetamolo.



Riposo, riposo, tanto riposo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No mal di pancino


Ah, cagata a spruzzo in arrivo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a durmi,
> ce vai te...che c'hai la prostata infiammata,
> nonnetto.
> tante faccine, tante cazzatine.
> ...


e co' la prostata infiammata se riesce a durmi'?...
buono a sapello...denghiu'...:rotfl:

ah Viagra, a quel mignottone de muglieret' er cazzetto tuo nun je bastava e se doveva spara' altri cazzi a nastri dai negher...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma sei proprio un coglione e nun vali un cazzo...aripijate che me deprimi..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, cagata a spruzzo in arrivo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... può essere ...se è così verrai informato :unhappy:


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma guarda che il rotto in culo de Alex e pure de Spaider dicheno che se divertono ad insulta' a me...
> 
> tu mo' je credi co' tutte le inkulate che se so' pijati e se pijano che ce serveno le ferie p'elencarle tutte?...
> 
> ...


a stronzo, sei proprio stronzo.
senza scusanti.
sei solo un vigliacco.
allora tu non sei un cornuto, sei capitato dopo DOL
 qui per caso?
ci spieghi il perchè?
grande figlio di una mignotta. che sei.
rispondi  anche con offese se vuoi, ma rispondi, stronzo.
difenditi veramente.
esplica, racconta, elabora.
cornuto.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... può essere ...se è così verrai informato :unhappy:


in privato possibilmente che ce tenemo al decoro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> a stronzo, sei proprio stronzo.
> senza scusanti.
> sei solo un vigliacco.
> allora tu non sei un cornuto, sei capitato dopo DOL
> ...


ma vedi che sei rinkojonito forte?....

l'avro' scritto miliardate de vorte perche' stavo la' e poi so' venuto qua...

sapevo che ce veniva un cornutone come te a da' lezioni introspettive del cazzo (dell'amante) e nun me lo sarei mica fatto scappa'...

che so' scemo?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Clemmy


Ciao Sbricy


Ma secondo te non la smetteranno mai?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in privato possibilmente che ce tenemo al decoro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si si  invio un mp con tanti cuoricini ed il responso :rotfl::singleeye::sonar: ah si che qui c'è un'atmosfera di decoro invidiabile anzicheno' :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No mal di pancino


io ho fame e in frigo c'è solo l'eco.


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma vedi che sei rinkojonito forte?....
> 
> l'avro' scritto miliardate de vorte perche' stavo la' e poi so' venuto qua...
> 
> ...


si vabbè.
sono duro de comprendonio...sai le corna.
vuoi farmi un sunto?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho fame e in frigo c'è solo l'eco.


Il mio frigo è pieno  Vieni pure a fare razzia


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ciao Sbricy
> 
> 
> Ma secondo te non la smetteranno mai?


no, macchè. In certe dinamiche il fondo del barile non si gratta mai.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si  invio un mp con tanti cuoricini ed il responso :rotfl::singleeye::sonar: ah si che qui c'è un'atmosfera di decoro invidiabile anzicheno' :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Si si  invio un mp con tanti cuoricini ed il responso* :rotfl::singleeye::sonar: ah si che qui c'è un'atmosfera di decoro invidiabile anzicheno' :singleeye:


Vabbè, praticamente tranne il responso i soliti pm che sei solita mandarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il mio frigo è pieno  Vieni pure a fare razzia


magari. sono tre giorni che non faccio la spesa, ieri non riuscivo a deglutire e oggi mi sono bevuta un po' di brodo. Adesso il mal di gola è passato ma sono passati pure gli unni. Oddio, potrei trovare qualcosa da cucinare, ma non sto in piedi.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, praticamente tranne il responso i soliti pm che sei solita mandarmi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma no in quelli  ti chiedo di arrivare con il cavallo bianco e di rapirmi :singleeye: E tu dici di no ché sei di Free, Min e Caciotta ...  qui sarei  esplicita nei particolari ... Do you understand?  io a te ti frego sempre  Gira che ti rigira bel biondino ( sei biondo?)


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma no in quelli  ti chiedo di arrivare con il cavallo bianco e di *rapirmi* :singleeye: E tu dici di no ché sei di Free, Min e Caciotta ...  qui sarei  esplicita nei particolari ... Do you understand?  io a te ti frego sempre  Gira che ti rigira bel biondino ( sei biondo?)


Onestamente ho sempre inteso che dovevo rapinarti, ma essendo un gentiluomo glissavo. Sono biondo, ammazza.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Onestamente ho sempre inteso che dovevo rapinarti, ma essendo un gentiluomo glissavo. Sono biondo, ammazza.


Va be allora ti dovrai tingere  sappilo   no ma sei cieco o non sai leggere? era rapirmi non rapinarmi :singleeye: biondo e occhialuto ?!?! ciao buonanotte


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va be allora ti dovrai tingere  sappilo   no ma sei cieco o non sai leggere? era rapirmi non rapinarmi :singleeye: biondo e occhialuto ?!?! ciao buonanotte


Cià.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si vabbè.
> sono duro de comprendonio...sai le corna.
> vuoi farmi un sunto?


ma perche'?

 poi me perdo anche le tue perle da peerla...


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

praticamente Brad Pitt...


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma perche'?
> 
> poi me perdo anche le tue perle da peerla...


quanto sei coglione.
perchè mi fai sempre più pena , ogni volta che ti leggo,
 invece prima mi divertivi?
quello che la tua terza elementare, 
non ti fa capire e comprendere, 
è che ad un certo punto devi dare, se no non reggi.
mi pentirò amaramente di avere sprecato tutto questo
 tempo con gente come te.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quanto sei coglione.
> perchè mi fai sempre più pena , ogni volta che ti leggo,
> invece prima mi divertivi?
> quello che la tua terza elementare,
> ...


ma che te devo da' piu' de quello che gia' te do'?...

ah ma sei masochista forte, allora...


----------



## sienne (5 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cià.


Cosa significa questa parola ...


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che te devo da' piu' de quello che gia' te do'?...
> 
> ah ma sei masochista forte, allora...



infatti, hai ragione.
hai dato tutto.
basta saper leggere.
e capire.
ognuno sfoga la sua rabbia e il suo personale dolore 
nel modo che ritiene opportuno.
ti sono vicino, comunque.
vai tranquillo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, hai ragione.
> hai dato tutto.
> basta saper leggere.
> e capire.
> ...


grassie..com'e' buono lei.....

pero' nun me sta troppo vicino che nun so' rekkia...


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> grassie..com'e' buono lei.....
> 
> pero' nun me sta troppo vicino che nun so' rekkia...



i culi pelosi e pieni dè merda non mi piacciono.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Cosa significa questa parola ...


Abbreviazione di ciao.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

ehh ... come i pinguini reali ... 
che covano l'uovo e che si danno del caldo,
stando vicini vicini l'uno all'altro ... carino ... 
dove sta uno, sbuca l'altro ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbreviazione di ciao.



ma dai????
non lo avevo capito.
giuro.
si, 
no, 
vabbè.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbreviazione di ciao.



Cià ... :smile:


grazie ... 


sienne


----------



## Sole (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè se eri povera il marito a carico mica ce l'avevi, no? Poi dipende da cosa intendi tu con benestante. Se intendi percepire tra pensione e rendite assortite più o meno quello che prende il simpatico e sempre ottimo Moretti, bè buongiorno che non lo sei. Se hai una buona pensione e qualche immobile che ti fa campare senza pensieri, bè, lo sei. Comunque. Io spesso scherzo con Minni. E lei spesso fa lo stesso con me, ma questo non vuol dire che non possa accartocciarla quando lo ritengo opportuno e che lei provi a fare altrettanto con me. Francamente non ci trovo mica nulla di strano, non è che dobbiamo per forza andare d'amore e d'accordo o che. Che poi mi vengano fatti appunti su come tratto Minni da un palese cerebroguasto che è noto per minacce, insulti e ricatti, dentro e fuori dal forum, e realmente paradossale.
> 
> 
> EDIT: scusate, dimenticavo gli auguri di morte, cancro a figli e parenti, sputi sulle tombe ed i reiterati inviti a menare le mani presso qualche indirizzo e civico della Milan ben (o meno ben, chissà). Belle storie.


Mi spiace contraddirti ma lui non ha mai minacciato proprio nessuno fuori dal forum.
Fedina penale immacolata.
Sul forum ha svalvolato parecchie volte avendo mille ragioni ma non sapendo farsele nel modo giusto.
Ma fuori non ha mai contattato nessuno, non gliene frega una mazza.
Penso che chi lo conosce come persona (vedi Clementine che aveva avuto uno scontro con lui chiarito pacificamente con reciproche scuse) possa confermarlo.

Vedo che anche tu come il tuo amico Stermy hai deciso di lavorare di fantasia.
Ma almeno Stermy inventa cose più pittoresche (le cazzate che inventa su di lui ammetto che mi fanno ridere).

Tu sei decisamente più banale. Puoi fare meglio


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> *Mi spiace contraddirti ma lui non ha mai minacciato proprio nessuno fuori dal forum*.
> Fedina penale immacolata.
> Sul forum ha svalvolato parecchie volte avendo mille ragioni ma non sapendo farsele nel modo giusto.
> Ma fuori non ha mai contattato nessuno, non gliene frega una mazza.
> ...


Sole, Gesù, non puoi evitare di intervenire? E' vero. Lo so io, e lo sai tu. Ora, a me non è che frega particolarmente nulla di te e lui, e tutte le sacrosante volte mi sono trovato a discutere inevitabilmente con entrambi, perchè se cominci con uno poi s'inserisce anche l'altro e viceversa, sono state perchè entrambi siete due incredibili stronzi immanturi. Qui dentro e lì fuori tra Genova e Milano. Ma almeno, avessi la decenza di lasciar stare Clementina. Almeno. Poi fate come volete, io davvero qui chiudo. Ciao.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sole, Gesù, non puoi evitare di intervenire? E' vero. Lo so io, e lo sai tu. Ora, a me non è che frega particolarmente nulla di te e lui, e tutte le sacrosante volte mi sono trovato a discutere inevitabilmente con entrambi, perchè se cominci con uno poi s'inserisce anche l'altro e viceversa, sono state perchè entrambi siete due incredibili stronzi immanturi. Qui dentro e lì fuori tra Genova e Milano. Ma almeno, avessi la decenza di lasciar stare Clementina. Almeno. Poi fate come volete, io davvero qui chiudo. Ciao.


ma dai e' da capi'....difende il suo capolavoro de omo...

se lo perde indove lo ritrova uno simile che hanno buttato lo stampo?...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> esattamente quanto ne sa lui se minerva o io siamo qui per un tradimento. sono affari suoi se non viene PER PRIMO a cagare la minchia a persone che sono meglio di lui inventandosi cose e spacciandole per vere. e per inciso lui è una merda in generale e in particolare perchè ad ogni post insulta minerva in maniera gratutita. e non solo lei.


Se ci sonp di insulti che ai miei occhi non sono mai passati come tali sono proprio quelli di jb a minerva. Il modo in cui le dice e se me esce dal nulla a me fa ridere...non penso che minerva se la sia davvero mai presa. A parte un paio di episodi.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cocca bella, qua se inventa stocazzo, che le ha confermate pure tutte IN CHIARO er kazzone tuo...:mrgreen:
> 
> cos'e' sballato ner curriculum der kazzone tuo che lo aggiornamo?...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sei proprio duro di comprendonio. sarà la miliardesima volta che ti ripeto che mia sorella non si è mai sposata o ha convissuto con qualcuno e non ha mai avuto figli. Mah...speriamo che le cose che distorci e ti inventi non siano frutto di tue decisioni ma che tu ci creda sul serio. Almeno ti togli dai coglioni il piuttosto presto possibile


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Sei proprio duro di comprendonio. sarà la miliardesima volta che ti ripeto che mia sorella non si è mai sposata o ha convissuto con qualcuno e non ha mai avuto figli. Mah...speriamo che le cose che distorci e ti inventi non siano frutto di tue decisioni ma che tu ci creda sul serio. Almeno ti togli dai coglioni il piuttosto presto possibile


Te leggo depresso, cujun'....hai gia' finito de ride?...

stamo ancora all'inizio se nun te levi dar cazzo te, pure da qua...

anzi no...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te leggo depresso, cujun'....hai gia' finito de ride?...
> 
> stamo ancora all'inizio se nun te levi dar cazzo te, pure da qua...
> 
> ...


Nono.....io rido sempre al pensiero di tua figlia ritardata mentale che si sbava e la devi cambiare quando si caga addosso 
r


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2014)

madonna che disco rotto che siete:singleeye:

mettete una ricetta, o partecipate a indovina chi


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> madonna che disco rotto che siete:singleeye:
> 
> mettete una ricetta, o partecipate a indovina chi


Io mangio soltanto e il giochino indovina chi mi fa cacare


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Io mangio soltanto e il giochino indovina chi mi fa cacare



allora ci sono i bellissimi blog della Minerva su arte e spettacolo!:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

E spero che buscopann si esima dal fare un mio ritratto. non ho piacere


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora ci sono i bellissimi blog della Minerva su arte e spettacolo!:mrgreen:


Non abbiamo gli stessi gusti


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Non abbiamo gli stessi gusti



bè allora non ti resta che aprire un appassionante 3d!
ora vado a far colazione, mi raccomando non vedo l'ora di leggerlo e scriverci sopra!


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè allora non ti resta che aprire un appassionante 3d!
> ora vado a far colazione, mi raccomando non vedo l'ora di leggerlo e scriverci sopra!


Mi tocca disattenderti
:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2014)

Dio mio come siete caduti in basso.
Sembrate 2 adolescenti che si insultano sul nulla. 
State toccando punti davvero delicati.  Veri o non veri che siano.  
Mi disturba l idea di rapportarmi con persone che ridono di una bambina diabile tanto quanto mi disgusta l indecenza di certe frasi rivolte a chi magari stavano per stogliere la vita.
Che pena. 
Spero i vostri figli non leggano mai quello che siete capaci di pensare.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Dio mio come siete caduti in basso.
> Sembrate 2 adolescenti che si insultano sul nulla.
> State toccando punti davvero delicati.  Veri o non veri che siano.
> Mi disturba l idea di rapportarmi con persone che ridono di una bambina diabile tanto quanto mi disgusta l indecenza di certe frasi rivolte a chi magari stavano per stogliere la vita.
> ...


Concordo con te


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo con te



A proposito come sta reagendo tuo figlio di fronte a questa situazione pietosa del sassuolo?
 Io penso torno all inter.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo con te


ma che cazzo concordi? piuttosto pensa a quello che i tuoi figli non dovrebbero sapere su quello che vai facendo in giro e cioè la troia riempiendo di corna il padre dei tuoi figli


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Dio mio come siete caduti in basso.
> Sembrate 2 adolescenti che si insultano sul nulla.
> State toccando punti davvero delicati.  Veri o non veri che siano.
> Mi disturba l idea di rapportarmi con persone che ridono di una bambina diabile tanto quanto mi disgusta l indecenza di certe frasi rivolte a chi magari stavano per stogliere la vita.
> ...


non ti permetter di  tirare in mezzo i miei figli che non sei degna manco di nominarli.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma che cazzo concordi? piuttosto pensa a quello che i tuoi figli non dovrebbero sapere su quello che vai facendo in giro e cioè la troia riempiendo di corna il padre dei tuoi figli


Se secondo te non STATE esagerando va bene ne prendo atto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A proposito come sta reagendo tuo figlio di fronte a questa situazione pietosa del sassuolo?
> Io penso torno all inter.


Mi sa che la passione gli è passata. Peccato che l'altra squadra del cuore é il Milan e anche lì non é che andiamo meglio


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Aprile 2014)

concordo anche io con Caciottina e trovo veramente sgradevoli gli scambi fra te e Stermy, e inaccettabile la tua risposta a Farfalla. Non è difficle capire perché prendi tanti rossi per i tuoi interventi di questo tipo tanto da doverti clonare milioni di volte.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non ti permetter di  tirare in mezzo i miei figli che non sei degna manco di nominarli.


figli?...ma dei figli di chi stai a parla', profugo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e ocio che alle teste de cazzo e pure tossiche le adozioni le revocano a razzo...magari je gira proprio alla tua ex gentil signora...:rotfl:

percio' stai schiscio, muto e rassegnato, cujun'...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> ma che cazzo concordi? piuttosto pensa a quello che i tuoi figli non dovrebbero sapere su quello che vai facendo in giro e cioè la troia riempiendo di corna il padre dei tuoi figli


bonjour finesse....:rotfl:

che classe... soleil nun to' fa' scappa' a sta' merda me racumandi che mo' che te lassa pure tu godrai dello stesso trattamento che riserva sta merda totale...


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se secondo te non STATE esagerando va bene ne prendo atto.


Prendi atto che LUI sta esagerando tirando in mezzo per primo tutta la mia famiglia senza che io lo abbia fatto e che sto solo rispondendo allo stesso modo. e non ti puoi permettere di concordare che speri che i miei figli non leggano mai quello che hi RISPOSTO perché tra me e te chi dovrebbe preoccuparsi di cosa dovrebbero pensare leggendo quello che hai scritto e fatto sei tu e nin io. Un miliardo di volte


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Prendi atto che LUI sta esagerando tirando in mezzo per primo tutta la mia famiglia senza che io lo abbia fatto e che sto solo rispondendo allo stesso modo. e non ti puoi permettere di concordare che speri che i miei figli non leggano mai quello che hi RISPOSTO perché tra me e te chi dovrebbe preoccuparsi di cosa dovrebbero pensare leggendo quello che hai scritto e fatto sei tu e nin io. Un miliardo di volte


Ho concordato soprattutto sulla prima parte. Lui ha esagerato tu potevi evitare di rispondere esattamente come io non rispondo a tono ai tuoi insulti avresti fatto piú bella figura. Se invece questa parte ti piace continua pure. 
I miei figli hanno mille motivi per essere orgogliosi di me e tanti altri per non esserlo. 
Come credo tutti i figli. 
Non si è orgogliosi di una madre che tradisce il padre non si é orgogliosi di un padre che deride un uomo per aver adottato la figlia di sua moglie e nemmeno di un padre che parla di disabile riferito alla figlia di un altra persona che peraltro non conosce.
IMHO


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> figli?...ma dei figli di chi stai a parla', profugo?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Aspetto ccon ansia che cerchi di farmi revocare l‘ adozione o che tu mi porti sul lastrico...ma poi figurati...ti cachi sotto a darmi il tuo indirizzo vorrei vedere un cacasotto come te a fare una denuncia o querela. 60 anni e avere paura della propria ombra. Sei un penoso codardo.a parole sono buoni tutti. a fatti invece scarseggi. Coniglio


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Prendi atto che LUI sta esagerando tirando in mezzo per primo tutta la mia famiglia senza che io lo abbia fatto e che sto solo rispondendo allo stesso modo. e non ti puoi permettere di concordare che speri che i miei figli non leggano mai quello che hi RISPOSTO perché tra me e te chi dovrebbe preoccuparsi di cosa dovrebbero pensare leggendo quello che hai scritto e fatto sei tu e nin io. Un miliardo di volte


ah no?

a rotto in culo di' a questi che e' da Dol che cominciasti a dirme che mi fija faceva la mignotta e se riempiva de sperma che je dovevo puli' la sera quanno se ritirava nsieme a mi moje...

porello...fa pure la vittima de sto cazzo quanno trova le teste de cazzo piu' grossa della sua che so' bevono a colazione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Aspetto ccon ansia che cerchi di farmi revocare l‘ adozione o che tu mi porti sul lastrico...ma poi figurati...ti cachi sotto a darmi il tuo indirizzo vorrei vedere un cacasotto come te a fare una denuncia o querela. 60 anni e avere paura della propria ombra. Sei un penoso codardo.a parole sono buoni tutti. a fatti invece scarseggi. Coniglio


dell'indirizzo tuo me pulisco er culo se nun me dai er nome e cognome che te chiedo da 8 anni ormai pe' nun fa sforza' la PolPost...

ah er mio e' corso sempiun 47...

toh'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma poi sur lastrico ce stai gia', ho specificato che te levo gli spiccioli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dell'indirizzo tuo me pulisco er culo se nun me dai er nome e cognome che te chiedo da 8 anni ormai...
> 
> ah er mio e' corso sempiun 47...
> 
> ...


patetico idiota l'appartamento dove vivo è a primo piano. prima porta. appartamento numero 1 vienimi a bussare e chiedi di me. il mio nome lo sai e sono anche l'unico Alessandro del palazzo. io sono sul lastrico tanto quanto tu sei intelligente. quindi due fantasie partorite dalla tu mente malata. ma non psichiatricamente. mi ricordi qualcuno ahhahahahahh


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah no?
> 
> a rotto in culo di' a questi che e' da Dol che cominciasti a dirme che mi fija faceva la mignotta e se riempiva de sperma che je dovevo puli' la sera quanno se ritirava nsieme a mi moje...
> 
> ...


in risposta a quello che ancora dici di mia figlia, di mia madre, di mia sorella e della mia ex moglie. a colazione mangi merda. faccia a faccia te scappi come un coniglio spaurito. a chiacchiere ti dipingi un grand'uomo. nei fatti sei un penoso ometto che si nasconde dietro ad un monitor e che davanti a me come ha detto bene buscopann mi chiederesti pure scusa e il permesso per andare a pisciare....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> patetico idiota l'appartamento dove vivo è a primo piano. prima porta. appartamento numero 1 vienimi a bussare e chiedi di me. il mio nome lo sai e sono anche l'unico Alessandro del palazzo. io sono sul lastrico tanto quanto tu sei intelligente. quindi due fantasie partorite dalla tu mente malata. ma non psichiatricamente. mi ricordi qualcuno ahhahahahahh


al 47 invece vai ar terzo piano, anzi sali ar terrazzo e buttate de sotto...cujun'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho concordato soprattutto sulla prima parte. Lui ha esagerato tu potevi evitare di rispondere esattamente come io non rispondo a tono ai tuoi insulti avresti fatto piú bella figura. Se invece questa parte ti piace continua pure.
> I miei figli hanno mille motivi per essere orgogliosi di me e tanti altri per non esserlo.
> Come credo tutti i figli.
> Non si è orgogliosi di una madre che tradisce il padre non si é orgogliosi di un padre che deride un uomo per aver adottato la figlia di sua moglie e nemmeno di un padre che parla di disabile riferito alla figlia di un altra persona che peraltro non conosce.
> IMHO


quindi non ti permettere di venire a fare la morale a me visto che secondo te (non secondo me sia chiaro) siamo sulla stessa barca. che la morale hai cominciato tu a farmela. non so se mi spiego.
io credo che mia figlia si farebbe due risate sapendo di quello che RISPONDO a Sterminator. non so quanto i tuoi se le farebbero a sapere di te


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> al 47 invece vai ar terzo piano, anzi sali ar terrazzo e buttate de sotto...cujun'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eheheheheh...aspetto la tua querela denuncia per la revoca dell'adozione, cacasotto....

er partito..ahahahhahah de testa...


----------



## Buscopann (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo thread nessuno disapprova il primo post?


L'ho fatto io. Da 5 stellette è passato a una. Praticamente gli ho fatto il solletico

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ho fatto io. Da 5 stellette è passato a una. Praticamente gli ho fatto il solletico
> 
> Buscopann


Spero che lo facciano altri, oltre noi.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> quindi non ti permettere di venire a fare la morale a me visto che secondo te (non secondo me sia chiaro) siamo sulla stessa barca. che la morale hai cominciato tu a farmela. non so se mi spiego.
> io credo che mia figlia si farebbe due risate sapendo di quello che RISPONDO a Sterminator. non so quanto i tuoi se le farebbero a sapere di te


Io non ho fatto morale ho detto che secondo me state esagerando.
Io sono certa che i miei figli non riderebbero leggendomi ma spero di cuore che non lo facessero nemmeno leggendomi mentre insulto una persona.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che lo facciano altri, oltre noi.


Io spero di no.
Visto che mi sembra che nessuno sia pentito di quello che ha scritto é giusto che resti scritto così ognuno puó farsi un opinione.
Abche per questo non ho rubinato quando ho preso della zoccola o troia (non ricordo più)


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io spero di no.
> Visto che mi sembra che nessuno sia pentito di quello che ha scritto é giusto che resti scritto così ognuno puó farsi un opinione.
> Abche per questo non ho rubinato quando ho preso della zoccola o troia (non ricordo più)


Se esiste la possibilità credo che esista proprio a quello scopo. 
Conservare a perenne monito non è un metodo efficace, ottiene il risultato di dare evidenza.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto morale ho detto che secondo me state esagerando.
> Io sono certa che i miei figli non riderebbero leggendomi ma spero di cuore che non lo facessero nemmeno leggendomi mentre insulto una persona.


rispetto a quello che fai tu le mie sono bazzeccole. e ti ripeto, io sono sicuo che a mia figlia fregherebbe nulla se rispondo ad un malato di mente come sterminator


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se esiste la possibilità credo che esista proprio a quello scopo.
> Conservare a perenne monito non è un metodo efficace, ottiene il risultato di dare evidenza.


Fatto.
Anche se ovviamente mi dispiace penalizzare una discussione interessante proposta da un utente valido solo perchè qualcuno non sa farsi un drenaggio delle ghiandole del veleno.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se esiste la possibilità credo che esista proprio a quello scopo.
> Conservare a perenne monito non è un metodo efficace, ottiene il risultato di dare evidenza.


Infatti non cobtesto che tu l'abbia fatto.
Io avtei disapprovato se avessi capito che qualcuno si fosse offeso. Non mi sembra. Anzi...
Certo che ottengo che venga messo in evidenza, ti sembra che ai protagonisti dia fastidio essere messi in evidenza?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Fatto.
> Anche se ovviamente mi dispiace penalizzare una discussione interessante proposta da un utente valido solo perchè qualcuno non sa farsi un drenaggio delle ghiandole del veleno.


Ecco anche questa è una motivazione secondo me valida


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> rispetto a quello che fai tu le mie sono bazzeccole. e ti ripeto, io sono sicuo che a mia figlia fregherebbe nulla se rispondo ad un malato di mente come sterminator


Perfetto. Continua pure allora


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco anche questa è una motivazione secondo me valida


Mi sono chiarita con Homer in privato, infatti. Come al solito ci va di mezzo chi non ha nessuna colpa.


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2014)

ma il mettere gli indirizzi è un velato, mica tanto, invito a tutto il forum a presentarsi gradito ospite a pranzo? o a cena?
che se magna?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non cobtesto che tu l'abbia fatto.
> Io avtei disapprovato se avessi capito che qualcuno si fosse offeso. Non mi sembra. Anzi...
> Certo che ottengo che venga messo in evidenza, ti sembra che ai protagonisti dia fastidio essere messi in evidenza?


E' proprio perché non dà fastidio che lo farei sparire :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto. Continua pure allora


io non continuo. rispondo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi sono chiarita con Homer in privato, infatti. Come al solito ci va di mezzo chi non ha nessuna colpa.


Anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma il mettere gli indirizzi è un velato, mica tanto, invito a tutto il forum a presentarsi gradito ospite a pranzo? o a cena?
> che se magna?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Stupisciti poi se ti dicono "ti amo" :mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stupisciti poi se ti dicono "ti amo" :mrgreen:



intanto ci tengo a sottolineare che quel furbacchione di stermy non mi ha mica ancora risposto, fa finta di non vedere le notifiche...forse gli si deve citofonare:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

per me è indifferente essere messi in evidenza. a stermy e a jb interessa. e molto. viste le loro patetiche vite


----------



## Sole (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bonjour finesse....:rotfl:
> 
> che classe... soleil nun to' fa' scappa' a sta' merda me racumandi che mo' che te lassa pure tu godrai dello stesso trattamento che riserva sta merda totale...


Qualunque schifezza esca dalla sua bocca resterà sempre e comunque un uomo migliore di persone squallide come te e jb che sputate veleno sulle vite degli altri gratuitamente e senza una ragione valida se non la vostra stupidità e cattiveria.
Sono anni che vai avanti calunniando e provocando sperando di ottenere reazioni che, purtroppo, arrivano puntuali.
Fosse per me parleresti da solo già da un pezzo.
Ma con tutto il disappunto che posso provare leggendo certe esagerzioni, la cosa che mi nausea di piú al mondo sono le persone maligne come voi. Tu che disconosceresti tua figlia sapendo che non ha il tuo dna e ti diverti a ridicolizzare frammenti delle vite altrui per il solo gusto di offendere, e l'altro che non sa niente di niente e viene rigirato come un pirla dalle prime che gli raccontano 4 stronzate in mp  e poi viene a fare il maschio alfa.
Siete il top della tristezza.
E con questo chiudo.
Adieu.


----------



## Zod (6 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Qualunque schifezza esca dalla sua bocca resterà sempre e comunque un uomo migliore di persone squallide come te e jb che sputate veleno sulle vite degli altri gratuitamente e senza una ragione valida se non la vostra stupidità e cattiveria.
> Sono anni che vai avanti calunniando e provocando sperando di ottenere reazioni che, purtroppo, arrivano puntuali.
> Fosse per me parleresti da solo già da un pezzo.
> Ma con tutto il disappunto che posso provare leggendo certe esagerzioni, la cosa che mi nausea di piú al mondo sono le persone maligne come voi. Tu che disconosceresti tua figlia sapendo che non ha il tuo dna e ti diverti a ridicolizzare frammenti delle vite altrui per il solo gusto di offendere, e l'altro che non sa niente di niente e viene rigirato come un pirla dalle prime che gli raccontano 4 stronzate in mp  e poi viene a fare il maschio alfa.
> ...


Se avessi una sorella che frequenta un uomo che scrive certe cose sarei molto preoccupato. Stermy scrive brutte cose, ma tanto nessuno della sua vita reale le legge, le scrive e finiscono lì, possono anche essere cazzate inventate o trolleggio puro. Il tuo amico invece le scrive sapendo che anche tu le leggerai e le disapproverai, quindi sono nella sua realtà. Non è una differenza da poco. Se un giorno lo avrai contro è con quella umanità che dovrai misurarti. Mi spiace ma per quanto mi riguarda il post sulla figlia disabile lo fa cadere a livello "feccia". Mi auguro che tu sappia ciò che fai. Per onestà intellettuale faresti bene a prendere le distanze da lui, invece che affermare che nonostante tutto è meglio di altri.


----------



## Sole (6 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se avessi una sorella che frequenta un uomo che scrive certe cose sarei molto preoccupato. Stermy scrive brutte cose, ma tanto nessuno della sua vita reale le legge, le scrive e finiscono lì, possono anche essere cazzate inventate o trolleggio puro. Il tuo amico invece le scrive sapendo che anche tu le leggerai e le disapproverai, quindi sono nella sua realtà. Non è una differenza da poco. Se un giorno lo avrai contro è con quella umanità che dovrai misurarti. Mi spiace ma per quanto mi riguarda il post sulla figlia disabile lo fa cadere a livello "feccia". Mi auguro che tu sappia ciò che fai. Per onestà intellettuale faresti bene a prendere le distanze da lui, invece che affermare che nonostante tutto è meglio di altri.


Ma come ti permetti di augurarti che io sappia cosa faccio? Non stai parlando di uno che mi scopo ogni tanto, ma di una persona che è parte della mia famiglia e con cui avró un futuro.
Non so voi che vita abbiate ma nella mia ho cose più importanti di cui occuparmi che stare dietro a queste cavolate da forum. Sono una madre separata che deve mantenersi 2 figli che grazie a dio stanno crescendo sereni e felici anche grazie all'uomo che tu hai chiamato feccia.
Non permetterti mai più di fare riferimenti alla mia vita privata e alle mie scelte. Tu lo reputi feccia e mi sta bene. Ma quello che io penso e che vivo sono fatti miei e non ti riguardano.


----------



## Zod (6 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti di augurarti che io sappia cosa faccio? Non stai parlando di uno che mi scopo ogni tanto, ma di una persona che è parte della mia famiglia e con cui avró un futuro.
> Non so voi che vita abbiate ma nella mia ho cose più importanti di cui occuparmi che stare dietro a queste cavolate da forum. Sono una madre separata che deve mantenersi 2 figli che grazie a dio stanno crescendo sereni e felici anche grazie all'uomo che tu hai chiamato feccia.
> Non permetterti mai più di fare riferimenti alla mia vita privata e alle mie scelte. Tu lo reputi feccia e mi sta bene. Ma quello che io penso e che vivo sono fatti miei e non ti riguardano.


Per non ricevere commenti sgradevoli sui cazzi propri basta non metterli in piazza. Io ho replicato ad un tuo post.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se avessi una sorella che frequenta un uomo che scrive certe cose sarei molto preoccupato. Stermy scrive brutte cose, ma tanto nessuno della sua vita reale le legge, le scrive e finiscono lì, possono anche essere cazzate inventate o trolleggio puro. Il tuo amico invece le scrive sapendo che anche tu le leggerai e le disapproverai, quindi sono nella sua realtà. Non è una differenza da poco. Se un giorno lo avrai contro è con quella umanità che dovrai misurarti. Mi spiace ma per quanto mi riguarda il post sulla figlia disabile lo fa cadere a livello "feccia". Mi auguro che tu sappia ciò che fai. Per onestà intellettuale faresti bene a prendere le distanze da lui, invece che affermare che nonostante tutto è meglio di altri.


non mi sembra che non appena ha iniziato a insultare me e la mia famiglia tu sia venuto a puntualizzare che stermy è feccia. hai insultato solo me, idiota patentato. aaaaaaahhh sei un altro che ha paura di insultare sterminator per timore delle conseguenze....che coraggiosi gli uomini (e le donne) qui dentro. 
ah! e se avessi una sorella che ti frequenta anche io sarei molto preoccupato. gli idioti come te sono le persone più pericolose
e tranquillo che io ho più umanità in un solo dito che tu in tutto il corpo. con quelli che ne hanno ovviamente. non mi sembra da quello che stai scrivendo tu ne abbia molta. o meglio, ne hai solo se non riguarda sterminator di cui hai terrore evidentemente....bella roba...


----------



## Sole (6 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Per non ricevere commenti sgradevoli sui cazzi propri basta non metterli in piazza. Io ho replicato ad un tuo post.


Un post in risposta a una persona cattiva e maligna che ha calunniato e insultato me e il mio compagno per settimane senza che abbia letto commenti sdegnati da parte tua. Leggi un po' per SETTIMANE che la tua compagna è cocainomane, che è una morta di fame costretta a vivere da sua madre, che la sua figlia non è davvero sua perchè adottata, che sua sorella è una profuga sfanculata dal marito...il tutto condito da insulti e volgarità gratuite indirizzate a te...poi mi dici se ti frega qualcosa di dissociarti dal tono delle sue risposte per onestà intellettuale.
E per inciso, io non metto in piazza proprio nulla. Ho raccontato la mia storia passata e presente come tutti in forma anonima. Questo non ti autorizza a fare il superiore con me. Scendi dall'albero e stai sereno.


----------



## Zod (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> non mi sembra che non appena ha iniziato a insultare me e la mia famiglia tu sia venuto a puntualizzare che stermy è feccia. hai insultato solo me, idiota patentato. aaaaaaahhh sei un altro che ha paura di insultare sterminator per timore delle conseguenze....che coraggiosi gli uomini (e le donne) qui dentro.
> ah! e se avessi una sorella che ti frequenta anche io sarei molto preoccupato. gli idioti come te sono le persone più pericolose
> e tranquillo che io ho più umanità in un solo dito che tu in tutto il corpo. con quelli che ne hanno ovviamente. non mi sembra da quello che stai scrivendo tu ne abbia molta. o meglio, ne hai solo se non riguarda sterminator di cui hai terrore evidentemente....bella roba...


Non leggo stermy e non leggo neppure te. Ho letto un post in replica ad un post di miss caciotta dove si parlava di una bambina disabile. Non credendoci sono andato indietro nei post a controllare fino a trovarlo.

Non è che se uno si comporta da merda tu hai il diritto di fare altrettanto, puoi ma diventi merda come lui.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non leggo stermy e non leggo neppure te. Ho letto un post in replica ad un post di miss caciotta dove si parlava di una bambina disabile. Non credendoci sono andato indietro nei post a controllare fino a trovarlo.
> 
> Non è che se uno si comporta da merda tu hai il diritto di fare altrettanto, puoi ma diventi merda come lui.


perfetto. con te quindi siamo in 3 merde. ma direi anche di più


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> perfetto. con te quindi siamo in 3 merde. ma direi anche di più



Che puzza esce da sto forum?????

Manca Tebe con il suo  Chanel n. 5 prego!


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se avessi una sorella che frequenta un uomo che scrive certe cose sarei molto preoccupato. Stermy scrive brutte cose, ma tanto nessuno della sua vita reale le legge, le scrive e finiscono lì, possono anche essere cazzate inventate o trolleggio puro. Il tuo amico invece le scrive sapendo che anche tu le leggerai e le disapproverai, quindi sono nella sua realtà. Non è una differenza da poco. Se un giorno lo avrai contro è con quella umanità che dovrai misurarti. Mi spiace ma per quanto mi riguarda il post sulla figlia disabile lo fa cadere a livello "feccia". Mi auguro che tu sappia ciò che fai. Per onestà intellettuale faresti bene a prendere le distanze da lui, invece che affermare che nonostante tutto è meglio di altri.


Ma va mica c'arriva e questo insieme al resto me la fa ritenere solo na patetica morta de cazzo che se pensa mejo delle altre che so' state insultate a morte dopo che l'hanno sfankulato e s'illude che lei sara' immune quanno lo sfankulera' lei......:rotfl:

mo' nun se vergogna de sta insieme a quella merdaccia pero' da qua se n'e' andata proprio perche' nun reggeva lo stress de chi le apriva l'occhi sulla cazzata fatta....:rotfl: 

cmq mi fija nun e' disabile ed e' quello che je rode....

nun sape' un cazzo de me, ma sape' solo che e' tutto a posto ed e' tutto regolare...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Per non ricevere commenti sgradevoli sui cazzi propri basta non metterli in piazza. Io ho replicato ad un tuo post.


Ma il fatto, cosi' se chiarisce a chi e' novo e nun se capacita perche' je manca qualche passaggio, e' che i cazzi propri li hanno detti col solo scopo de vantarse e de spala' merda su altri che so' minimo minimo 1000 vorte mejo...:rotfl:

poi se lamentano se je se dice ma de che cazzo te vanti che sei na merda calpestata?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

farse li cazzi loro in silenzio, era troppo da riservati e nun se sarebbero potuti diverti' sull'artri...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che puzza esce da sto forum?????
> 
> Manca Tebe con il suo  Chanel n. 5 prego!


non saprei. io profumo. rivolgiti a smerdinator e Joey merdow per la puzza. nonchè a molti altri.


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma va mica c'arriva e questo insieme al resto me la fa ritenere solo na patetica morta de cazzo che se pensa mejo delle altre che so' state insultate a morte dopo che l'hanno sfankulato e s'illude che lei sara' immune quanno lo sfankulera' lei......:rotfl:
> 
> mo' nun se vergogna de sta insieme a quella merdaccia pero' da qua se n'e' andata proprio perche' nun reggeva lo stress de chi le apriva l'occhi sulla cazzata fatta....:rotfl:
> 
> ...


regolare un cazzo. se fossi regolare non saresti quella merda che sei. ad esempio tua moglie non ti avrebbe fregato la casa e per pena ti avrebbe fatto rientrare altrimenti adesso saresti alla caritas ahahhahahha
quello fai alla tua famiglia...pena...ahahhaha


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> regolare un cazzo. se fossi regolare non saresti quella merda che sei. ad esempio tua moglie non ti avrebbe fregato la casa e per pena ti avrebbe fatto rientrare altrimenti adesso saresti alla caritas ahahhahahha
> quello fai alla tua famiglia...pena...ahahhaha


armeno a me me po' ave' fregato la casa a te che te poteva frega'?

i pidocchi e la fame...percio' se n'e' scappata a 400km...

magari sara' pure espatriata a quest'ora cor racket che la gestisce...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> armeno a me me po' ave' fregato la casa a te che te poteva frega'?
> 
> i pidocchi e la fame...percio' se n'e' scappata a 400km...
> 
> ...


come è successo a quella baldracca di tua figlia. per questo sei così esperto. solo che a lei piace farsi trombare da più e più camionisti romeni e albanesi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (6 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è a chi il Forum piace così.
> 
> Buscopann


ovviamente
a ciascuno il suo
passatempo....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ovviamente
> a ciascuno il suo
> passatempo....


GiàGià:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2014)

*toh c'è completo...*

[video=youtube;jPsiWc-Rpqw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPsiWc-Rpqw[/video]


----------



## Homer (7 Aprile 2014)

Non ho letto nel fine settimana ma l'ho fatto stamattina, si è esagerato, lo scopo del 3D era un altro, mi spiace doverlo chiudere.


----------

